# Nadira Shawl KAL



## stevieland

Welcome to the Nadira Shawl KAL! I am really looking forward to working with you all on this new design. Hello again to those of your who have knit my shawl designs before, and welcome to the newcomers to the group.

Nadira is a top-down, triangular lace shawl that was designed to be knitted in lace weight yarn, although fingering weight will work also. The structure is similar to the Ashton and the Alexandra shawls, but the border is more complex and I encourage the use of lace weight yarn as another way to step up the skill level.

But what is really different about this pattern is that it has an extra section after the main charts called Design Your Own Shawl, where you can knit the various motifs found in the main body of the shawl in whatever order you like in order to customize the design and size of your shawl. There is an option to knit the entire body in stockinette as well. The cool thing is that you can knit the shawl several times and it will look different each time!

_Here is some basic info about the shawl that should answer any initial questions you may have:_

*Pattern Info:* The Nadira pattern is a comprehensive, 20-page charted pattern with detailed instructions on how to read the charts. My charts are large and very easy to read. The first 11 pages will show you how to knit the shawl pictured. The last 9 pages are the special optional Design Your Own Shawl section. Detailed blocking notes are included as well. If you are knitting the shawl as pictured, there is no need to even print the last 9 pages if that amount of reading seems too daunting. Those last pages are just there when you want them!

*Size:* Nadiras size is easily customizable. My purple shawl measures 66 x 33 but there are options for both a larger and smaller size.

*Yardage:* I used about 750 yards of lace weight yarn for the sample. Other test knitters used up to 830 yards. A 66 x 33 shawl in fingering weight would probably use between 700 and 800 yards.

*How to get the pattern:* The pattern is $6, and is available by either: 1) PMing me here, paying via Paypal and having the pattern emailed within the next few days, or 2) directly through the Craftsy.com website for immediate download. Details to follow:

*1. VIA PM: * In order to expedite fulfillment of pattern orders: If your PayPal billing and delivery (where you want me to send the pattern to) email address are one and the same, please write "Nadira Shawl Order" on the subject line of PM, with your billing/delivery email address in the body of the message. If billing and delivery emails are NOT the same, please write "Nadira Shawl Order 2 emails" on the subject line and designate which is billing and which is delivery in the body of the message.

Please post any questions about yarn choices and /or needle sizes directly in the KAL topic here if you would. If you need to PM me for any other reason during the initial ordering period, please know that I will reply as time allows. Thank you for your patience and your assistance in assuring a smooth ordering process.

Here is the link to the Classified Listing on this site that has more detailed ordering info about how to use PayPal if you have not used it to order anything here before:

http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-83123-1.html

*2. VIA CRAFTSY.COM:* If you wish to order the pattern directly through the Craftsy.com website for immediate download, here is a link to the Nadira Shawl topic in our links section, which will direct you to where to find the pattern on the Craftsy site and how to order it there.

http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-83124-1.html

Thanks to one and all for joining up and for ordering the pattern. We are going to have some FUN!!!

Here are a bunch of pictures of the pattern so you can refer to it as you knit if necessary:


----------



## britgirl

Thanks, Dee. I am downloading right now. Have my reading cut out for a little while. Then I will be ready to go.

Sue


----------



## marilynnej

Thank you Dee. The waiting is finally over. I went and got the pattern and I can't wait to get home from work to get started.


----------



## Silverowl

Have downloaded mine.


----------



## roed2er

I have mine --- now to find a yarn store in Orlando. I am down here visiting with my daughter and helping with my new grandson. I do not know the area at all --- any suggestions?


----------



## Amylynn1345

Thanks! I have downloaded it and went on to purchase Alexandra too! I must get busy! I have chosen the yarn for Nadira.......a pretty magenta lace by Madelinetosh.


----------



## agnescr

Downloaded mine but I have Elizabeth to finish first but willread through pattern  :thumbup:


----------



## knitgirl389

roed2er said:


> I have mine --- now to find a yarn store in Orlando. I am down here visiting with my daughter and helping with my new grandson. I do not know the area at all --- any suggestions?


yes go to the knitting patch in altamonte springs she has wonderful yarns there!


----------



## vlvanslyke

I've downloaded Dee's design and I'm so excited. I've complete the Alexandra ( I need to block and post pics) and am sbout to put the Ashton on my needles But Nadia is so beautiful I just have to at least begin the reading. This is all so educational and skill developing. 

Thanks for sharing your creativity and skills with us. I am still searching for THE color of lace for my piece.


----------



## CathyAnn

Thank you, Dee, for the pattern -- Whew! I start to print it out, and half way through, my printer runs out of ink!!!!!!!!!!!!! :twisted: :evil: I had to run out to get ink cartridges, get back, and then the dang thing wants to get aligned, so I do that, and aligned, and aligned... . I'm getting a new printer. ENOUGH of this torture! However, after all that, I have my pattern, and will read, read and read.

BTW, yesterday, in anticipation, I knitted the tab on the assumption there would be one. I just couldn't wait! :roll:


----------



## PATCHER

I've got it!!!! Hip, hip, hooray!!! I want to get started now but don't have my yarn yet. I'm going to go to my LYS tomarrow & see what they have. Now that I am back in MI, I have two excellent yarn shops within 2 miles of home. I know I have to finish baby things, but I can sneak in an hour here & there to work on a shawl. Thank you Dee.


----------



## jan1ce

Just downloaded the pattern, have got the yarn but still got to finish Alexandra first.

Will have a read through it though before I go to bed. LOL

Thanks Dee, goodnight all

Jan xx


----------



## Jenwild

I've just printed out my pattern, yarn at home waiting for me, I think I'll use some Alpaca I bought from Paradise Yarns in a pale apricot color, gosh it will be hard to concentrate on work today !!!!!

Here we go, thanks Dee, look forward to the rest of the bunch getting on board, I see some very familiar Shawlettes here already.............


----------



## stevieland

Hi everyone! I had to take a break from all the excitement, since I was sitting in front of this computer for a gazillion hours today. Made my deadline though... i think I posted this at 4:50pm EDT, so I technically released it in the afternoon! Thanks so much for participating again... and buying the pattern. You all are the best!!!


----------



## SunsetKnitting

I have some WIPs to finish, but we'll join everyone later... Happy Nadira knitting!!!!


----------



## Dreamfli

I got mine through Craftsy! Woohoo! All ready through chart one with size three needles and Briz purple (Ice yarn) had to go back 5 rows because I did my decrease the wrong way. Silly me.


----------



## Marianne818

Have mine on Craftsy!!!!!!!! I'll dowload tomorrow, Mom is having a rough night.. so excited.. just have to get the yarn ordered now!!! Wanted to pick it out in person.. but can't wait to have it in my hands now!! I'm ready.. I'm stoked... was going to redo the Alex, but seeing this.. I want it!!!! ROFL!! Thanks Dee!! 
Outta here till tomorrow.. Mom needs me for awhile!
HUGS fellow Shawlettes!!
Marianne 
:thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## CathyAnn

After reading through the pattern, I decided to knit it the way Dee did. Then after that when I'm familiar with it, I will knit it a second time with changes. 

I have now knitted through the first chart wanting to see how the lace yarn I'm using works. I can see that I will have to pay close attention!


----------



## roed2er

I am so lost when I am down here -- much more familiar with Lakeland where she used to live LOL. I have since found out that I am in the south west area; near Kissimee if that means anything to you (doesn't to me). What I am finding tho' is that not even the Target nor Publics carry knitting magazines at all --- do people not knit in Orlando? Even in rural Iowa, the grocery store carries the basic knitting mags like Creative Knitting and Love of Knitting! I may have to order yarn online and pay for super fast shipping as I sure don't want to wait until mid-June when I am back home.

Sure is a good thing my new grandson is totally adorable and I have some yarn here to make him a new sweater or I would be totally frustrated!



knitgirl389 said:


> roed2er said:
> 
> 
> 
> I have mine --- now to find a yarn store in Orlando. I am down here visiting with my daughter and helping with my new grandson. I do not know the area at all --- any suggestions?
> 
> 
> 
> yes go to the knitting patch in altamonte springs she has wonderful yarns there!
Click to expand...


----------



## knitgirl389

roed2er said:


> I am so lost when I am down here -- much more familiar with Lakeland where she used to live LOL. I have since found out that I am in the south west area; near Kissimee if that means anything to you (doesn't to me). What I am finding tho' is that not even the Target nor Publics carry knitting magazines at all --- do people not knit in Orlando? Even in rural Iowa, the grocery store carries the basic knitting mags like Creative Knitting and Love of Knitting! I may have to order yarn online and pay for super fast shipping as I sure don't want to wait until mid-June when I am back home.
> 
> Sure is a good thing my new grandson is totally adorable and I have some yarn here to make him a new sweater or I would be totally frustrated!
> 
> 
> 
> knitgirl389 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> roed2er said:
> 
> 
> 
> I have mine --- now to find a yarn store in Orlando. I am down here visiting with my daughter and helping with my new grandson. I do not know the area at all --- any suggestions?
> 
> 
> 
> yes go to the knitting patch in altamonte springs she has wonderful yarns there!
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

take I-4 east to altamonte springs exit turn left onto 436 then turn left onto westmonte which is just a few streets down from the exit...there is a small strip mall on left and knitting patch is there.... its only about a 30 minute drive on I-4.


----------



## Deeknits

Count me ready to go! I'll be using Madelinetosh Prairie in Sequoia colorway. It's a beautiful copper.









This is my first try with lace weight yarn...it sure looks skinny!!! Are you sure these #3 needles are big enough?!?! LOL! I just finished a felted purse made of chunky wool so this yarn seems really thin! I think I'll start the tab and do the first few rows on a couple of #3 bamboo DPN's before switching to the slick metal needles.

I'll be casting on tomorrow....Good luck to us all!


----------



## Dreamweaver

Love, love, love that copper yarn. That will be stunning. Pretty crazy about the pattern too.


----------



## umozabeads

Dreamweaver: We think alike, that is the same color I have chosen for my Edwina! Fabulous!


----------



## Quitnknit

Wow - how beautiful! Just got my pattern through Craftsy. Now to finish a few other projects, choose my yarn get started.


----------



## sdjordan

Oh, Wow Dee! I downloaded the pattern and it's absolutely gorgeous. I'm going to do it in Ella Rae Lace, colorway, clematis


----------



## Dreamfli

Yuck! Ok I am back to stitch one. Frogged it this morning. I don't know if its me or the yarn. Just not happy with the way it was going. This Lace weight is darned hard to work with and very unforgiving.


----------



## roed2er

While I will still try to get to the yarn store, I got very antsy and so have ordered some yarn from Knitpicks -- Eucalyptus - and treated myself to some Harmony needles too. I had better hurry up and get my current pair of socks finished so I am ready when my package arrives!


----------



## Bethknits79

I would love to do Nadira but I am still working on Alexandra, I had to put it aside for a while in order to do other projects. Maybe soon I can but we will just have to wait and see.


----------



## Pjg

That is one of the most beautiful shawls I have ever seen! I haven't even STARTED on my Alexandra but am seriously contemplating skipping over it in favor of this. Absolutely stunning!


----------



## yarnsmything

Going to Craftsy as soon as I finish my morning coffee. Can't wait. Have the yarn ready.


----------



## SweetLorraine

Ordering through Craftsy is very easy. Thank you Dee for putting it there. I have to complete the current capelet that I am working on, but will follow the KAL and chime in from time to time, especially once I start knitting Nadira.


----------



## CathyAnn

The lace yarn I'm using is Madelinetosh Lace, color Ruby Slippers. I sure am going to be using a lot of lifelines. Tinking will require magnification. Once I get used to it, it will go smoothly (the power of positive thinking)!


----------



## Deeknits

CathyAnn said:


> The lace yarn I'm using is Madelinetosh Lace, color Ruby Slippers. I sure am going to be using a lot of lifelines. Tinking will require magnification. Once I get used to it, it will go smoothly (the power of positive thinking)!


I'm trying to keep that positive thinking thing going....it took 5 tried to get the tab done this morning. That lace weight 'string' has a mind of it's own....but I WILL conquer it! Lifeline string is ready to go!


----------



## CathyAnn

Dee, it took me a few tries to get that tab knit too -- was so relieved when I finally did it!


----------



## glacy1

stevieland said:


> Hi everyone! I had to take a break from all the excitement, since I was sitting in front of this computer for a gazillion hours today. Made my deadline though... i think I posted this at 4:50pm EDT, so I technically released it in the afternoon! Thanks so much for participating again... and buying the pattern. You all are the best!!!


One question.. if I'm not familiar with charts, is there one of your scarves that is the most 'beginner friendly'? The Ashton, Alexandria, and this one are all on my 'to-do list', but which one to start with for a new chart user? I like to challenge myself but not to the point of being overwhelmed!
Gloria


----------



## britgirl

glacy1 said:


> stevieland said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi everyone! I had to take a break from all the excitement, since I was sitting in front of this computer for a gazillion hours today. Made my deadline though... i think I posted this at 4:50pm EDT, so I technically released it in the afternoon! Thanks so much for participating again... and buying the pattern. You all are the best!!!
> 
> 
> 
> One question.. if I'm not familiar with charts, is there one of your scarves that is the most 'beginner friendly'? The Ashton, Alexandria, and this one are all on my 'to-do list', but which one to start with for a new chart user? I like to challenge myself but not to the point of being overwhelmed!
> Gloria
Click to expand...

I would say definitely Ashton, as Dee provided an accompanying tutorial with that.

Sue


----------



## glacy1

britgirl said:


> glacy1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> stevieland said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi everyone! I had to take a break from all the excitement, since I was sitting in front of this computer for a gazillion hours today. Made my deadline though... i think I posted this at 4:50pm EDT, so I technically released it in the afternoon! Thanks so much for participating again... and buying the pattern. You all are the best!!!
> 
> 
> 
> One question.. if I'm not familiar with charts, is there one of your scarves that is the most 'beginner friendly'? The Ashton, Alexandria, and this one are all on my 'to-do list', but which one to start with for a new chart user? I like to challenge myself but not to the point of being overwhelmed!
> Gloria
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I would say definitely Ashton, as Dee provided an accompanying tutorial with that.
> 
> Sue
Click to expand...

Thanks! I can get this one and put it in the queue for later then?
Gloria


----------



## umozabeads

yes!


----------



## PATCHER

I just came back from my LYS and I purchased 2 hanks of Artyarns Rhapsody light, 80g, 400 yds. Per hank. It is 50% silk, 50% Kid Mohair w/ Lurex. It is a tonal yarn in teal & green shades, a very suttle transition in color. Has anyone used this yarn? I am hoping I can use it for the Nadira shawl but I'm questioning the amount of yarn. I plan on using a # 4 Addi turbo lace CN. Opinions please. This yarn was very pricey so I will find something to use it on if not the Nadira. I just love the feel & the look of this yarn. The shop owner did say not to ball it mechanically because it might strip the silver lurex from the yarn.


----------



## crazygyrlknits

I will be downloading and joining the KAL this weekend... got to finish up with the wedding gift. Looks lovely cannot wait to buy more yummy yarn.hehehe.... going to shop local this time and support the small business.

Crazygyrlknits


----------



## glacy1

Okay, I just downloaded ALL of Dee's (Stevieland?) shawls from Ravelry and Craftsy.com.. I'm ready now.. I just have to finish this LionBrand Homespun Shawl that I am knitting for my sister's birthday gift. She's allergic to wool, apparently, so it has to be something acrylic and machine washable, and fast(!), as her birthday was YESTERDAY!


----------



## SallyAnn

You are amazing! I love that shawl; it's gorgeous!!


----------



## srossman

Why do you keep on making these gorgeous patterns for us? My other projects fall further and further behind! This time I am not going to order the pattern until I finish at least three of the works in progress.
But, don't stop designing these wonderful shawls.


----------



## stevieland

Hi everyone!!! Such pretty yarn, Dee! I love the color, I was going to use the same color for this pattern myself. With that tonal dyeing on the Tosh, it will look fabulous. I am using her 2 ply lace for my new Glenallen pattern sample.

Thanks for everyone's nice comments about the pattern. I am sooooo glad you all like it. Now when I design, I ask myself if it is good enough for you all, and give myself more stringent criteria for the design because you all deserve the BEST!!!

Unfortuntately, that best probably does not include making a mistake on the pattern.      Because......

--------------

*PATTERN ERRATA ALERT:*

And now..... much to my mortification, I found a teeny little error on page 13 of the charts. It is always my greatest fear that--even after 20+ hours of proofing, test knitting and even having an official tech editor--an error would not be caught prior to publication.

For anyone who purchased on Craftsy before 4:30pm today EDT:

*On the Custom Chart section, Page 13, Flower Chart C, Row 9, there was a missing SSK to the immediate left of the blue shaded pattern repeat. *

Anyone who ordered on Craftsy already will get a revised pattern sent out within 24 hours. You would only have to print out that one page (which is actually page 17 of the entire pattern from your print window).

If you don't get that email, it would mean that you have the correct version already. Anyone downloading from Craftsy who is reading this now will get the corrected pattern.

I am sending the corrected version going forward to those of you who have PMed me for the pattern.

I am so sorry! Please forgive me for your inconvenience. I am very mad at myself right now.


----------



## terrachroma

Deeknits said:


> Count me ready to go! I'll be using Madelinetosh Prairie in Sequoia colorway. It's a beautiful copper.
> This is my first try with lace weight yarn...it sure looks skinny!!! Are you sure these #3 needles are big enough?!?! LOL! I just finished a felted purse made of chunky wool so this yarn seems really thin! I think I'll start the tab and do the first few rows on a couple of #3 bamboo DPN's before switching to the slick metal needles.
> 
> I'll be casting on tomorrow....Good luck to us all!


Hi, I just used Madeline Tosh Praire for a shawl and you will love it. It's so soft, works up great and has a great hand. You'll have a great time, Robin


----------



## britgirl

stevieland said:


> Hi everyone!!! Such pretty yarn, Dee! I love the color, I was going to use the same color for this pattern myself. With that tonal dyeing on the Tosh, it will look fabulous. I am using her 2 ply lace for my new Glenallen pattern sample.
> 
> Thanks for everyone's nice comments about the pattern. I am sooooo glad you all like it. Now when I design, I ask myself if it is good enough for you all, and give myself more stringent criteria for the design because you all deserve the BEST!!!
> 
> --------------
> 
> *PATTERN ERRATA ALERT:*
> 
> And now..... much to my mortification, I found a teeny little error on page 13 of the charts. It is always my greatest fear that--even after 20+ hours of proofing, test knitting and even having an official tech editor--an error would not be caught prior to publication.
> 
> For anyone who purchased on Craftsy before 4:30pm today EDT:
> 
> *On the Custom Chart section, Page 13, Flower Chart C, Row 9, there was a missing SSK to the immediate left of the blue shaded pattern repeat. *
> 
> Anyone who ordered on Craftsy already will get a revised pattern sent out within 24 hours. You would only have to print out that one page (which is actually page 17 of the entire pattern from your print window).
> 
> If you don't get that email, it would mean that you have the correct version already. Anyone downloading from Craftsy who is reading this now will get the corrected pattern.
> 
> I am sending the corrected version going forward to those of you who have PMed me for the pattern.
> 
> I am so sorry! Please forgive me for your inconvenience. I am very mad at myself right now.


Thanks for the errata. I just printed it up.

I have to say that I am loving this pattern. I love all the options that you have given us. I couldn't make my mind up initially, but now I am committed and love the way it looks. There are so many possibilities. It is amazing. You have really outdone yourself on this. Don't be mad at yourself!

Sue


----------



## glacy1

stevieland said:


> Hi everyone!!! Such pretty yarn, Dee! I love the color, I was going to use the same color for this pattern myself. With that tonal dyeing on the Tosh, it will look fabulous. I am using her 2 ply lace for my new Glenallen pattern sample.
> 
> Thanks for everyone's nice comments about the pattern. I am sooooo glad you all like it. Now when I design, I ask myself if it is good enough for you all, and give myself more stringent criteria for the design because you all deserve the BEST!!!
> 
> Unfortuntately, that best probably does not include making a mistake on the pattern.      Because......
> 
> --------------
> 
> *PATTERN ERRATA ALERT:*
> 
> And now..... much to my mortification, I found a teeny little error on page 13 of the charts. It is always my greatest fear that--even after 20+ hours of proofing, test knitting and even having an official tech editor--an error would not be caught prior to publication.
> 
> For anyone who purchased on Craftsy before 4:30pm today EDT:
> 
> *On the Custom Chart section, Page 13, Flower Chart C, Row 9, there was a missing SSK to the immediate left of the blue shaded pattern repeat. *
> 
> Anyone who ordered on Craftsy already will get a revised pattern sent out within 24 hours. You would only have to print out that one page (which is actually page 13 of the entire pattern from your print window).
> 
> If you don't get that email, it would mean that you have the correct version already. Anyone downloading from Craftsy who is reading this now will get the corrected pattern.
> 
> I am sending the corrected version going forward to those of you who have PMed me for the pattern.
> 
> I am so sorry! Please forgive me for your inconvenience. I am very mad at myself right now.


OMG! I can actually see where you are talking about on page 17 of my pattern! I can see the missing stitch!.. I guess I got the 'oop-sy' one! I guess if I can find the missing stitch in the chart (with your excellent directions), I might be able to figure out the charting thing! I'm so excited! 
PS, don't be mad at yourself, the pattern is complex enough to make you bonkers, without expecting perfection. I'm so impressed at you, not only for creating this pattern but also finding one little tiny oops in 20 pages of directions! EVERYTHING is a learning experience, in my knitting world.. 
Gloria


----------



## AlderRose

Dreamfli said:


> Yuck! Ok I am back to stitch one. Frogged it this morning. I don't know if its me or the yarn. Just not happy with the way it was going. This Lace weight is darned hard to work with and very unforgiving.


It took my fingers a while to adjust to the lace weight yarn. Go slow and give yours some time to adjust. Once they get the feel, any larger yarn will feel like rope. Good luck & happy knitting.


----------



## CathyAnn

Dee, I marvel at these patterns, their complexity to create and put together so that we can knit them without headaches (that is from the pattern, not necessarily from our own ineptness). You do a fabulous job of it. No worries!!! :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:

Pacific Rose, you sure are right about going slow with the lace weight yarn! That's all I can do or I'll make a mistake! I'm on Chart 2 and I already had to frog two rows back to a lifeline, and I was going slow, or so I thought. All I can do is press on and hope I become accustomed to such fine yarn soon. :?


----------



## stevieland

glacy1 said:


> OMG! I can actually see where you are talking about on page 17 of my pattern! I can see the missing stitch!.. I guess I got the 'oop-sy' one! I guess if I can find the missing stitch in the chart (with your excellent directions), I might be able to figure out the charting thing! I'm so excited!
> PS, don't be mad at yourself, the pattern is complex enough to make you bonkers, without expecting perfection. I'm so impressed at you, not only for creating this pattern but also finding one little tiny oops in 20 pages of directions! EVERYTHING is a learning experience, in my knitting world..
> Gloria


I'm so glad my mistake made you so happy!!  And thanks for being so sweet about it.

You will figure out this charting thing. I promise you that.
-----------------
Once you all get used to the lace weight, it will seem perfectly natural. I really prefer it now, less strain on your hands once you get used to it. Like knitting with a feather. That is why I wanted this next KAL shawl to be lace weight.... to step it up a notch!!!


----------



## umozabeads

Again, Dee this is absolutely stunningly beautiful! For those of you using the lace weight, I have noticed something; I was gifted some Cubic needles from my son and I am doing my Ashton with a lace weight. The cubics tend to hug the yarn better and they also allow someone like me who has a physical challenge to control the knitting better. I cannot begin to tell you how many times I had to tink and frog this shawl before I got them. Now I have done 9 repeats of Chart 2 and I am ready to finish it by this weekend. So, if you have the opportunity, try the Cubic needles. BTW mine came from Webs.


----------



## CathyAnn

umozabeads said:


> Again, Dee this is absolutely stunningly beautiful! For those of you using the lace weight, I have noticed something; I was gifted some Cubic needles from my son and I am doing my Ashton with a lace weight. The cubics tend to hug the yarn better and they also allow someone like me who has a physical challenge to control the knitting better. I cannot begin to tell you how many times I had to tink and frog this shawl before I got them. Now I have done 9 repeats of Chart 2 and I am ready to finish it by this weekend. So, if you have the opportunity, try the Cubic needles. BTW mine came from Webs.


I'm so happy the cubic's work so well for you! You deserve it!


----------



## yarnsmything

I've read all the posts here and also fixed the oops on page 13. Not a problem at all. Knit Happens and so does errata. That is why this KAL will be so great. It is not often that you can "sit and knit with the designer" so to speak. Thanks Dee for a beautiful pattern. Only have the bind off of the Wilshire keeping me from casting on the Nadira. Can't wait. Back to the Wilshire for right now.


----------



## JoanH

Deeknits said:


> Count me ready to go! I'll be using Madelinetosh Prairie in Sequoia colorway. It's a beautiful copper.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is my first try with lace weight yarn...it sure looks skinny!!! Are you sure these #3 needles are big enough?!?! LOL! I just finished a felted purse made of chunky wool so this yarn seems really thin! I think I'll start the tab and do the first few rows on a couple of #3 bamboo DPN's before switching to the slick metal needles.
> 
> I'll be casting on tomorrow....Good luck to us all!


ooooo pretty!!!


----------



## Deeknits

Nothing to apologize for! You work so hard on these patterns and you are so immersed in them I'm sure your brain just fills in the blanks before you realize it!



terrachroma said:


> Deeknits said:
> 
> 
> 
> Count me ready to go! I'll be using Madelinetosh Prairie in Sequoia colorway. It's a beautiful copper.
> This is my first try with lace weight yarn...it sure looks skinny!!! Are you sure these #3 needles are big enough?!?! LOL! I just finished a felted purse made of chunky wool so this yarn seems really thin! I think I'll start the tab and do the first few rows on a couple of #3 bamboo DPN's before switching to the slick metal needles.
> 
> I'll be casting on tomorrow....Good luck to us all!
> 
> 
> 
> Hi, I just used Madeline Tosh Praire for a shawl and you will love it. It's so soft, works up great and has a great hand. You'll have a great time, Robin
Click to expand...

That's great to hear! I'm about halfway through with chart 1 and have to admit it's getting easier.


----------



## glacy1

Deeknits said:


> Count me ready to go! I'll be using Madelinetosh Prairie in Sequoia colorway. It's a beautiful copper.
> 
> This is my first try with lace weight yarn...it sure looks skinny!!! Are you sure these #3 needles are big enough?!?! LOL! I just finished a felted purse made of chunky wool so this yarn seems really thin! I think I'll start the tab and do the first few rows on a couple of #3 bamboo DPN's before switching to the slick metal needles.
> 
> I'll be casting on tomorrow....Good luck to us all!


I could not find this color in this yarn anywhere.. even from the Madelinetosh website!! I picked some other colors instead. I just thought that this color was soooo pretty..


----------



## CathyAnn

glacy1 said:


> Deeknits said:
> 
> 
> 
> Count me ready to go! I'll be using Madelinetosh Prairie in Sequoia colorway. It's a beautiful copper.
> 
> This is my first try with lace weight yarn...it sure looks skinny!!! Are you sure these #3 needles are big enough?!?! LOL! I just finished a felted purse made of chunky wool so this yarn seems really thin! I think I'll start the tab and do the first few rows on a couple of #3 bamboo DPN's before switching to the slick metal needles.
> 
> I'll be casting on tomorrow....Good luck to us all!
> 
> 
> 
> I could not find this color in this yarn anywhere.. even from the Madelinetosh website!! I picked some other colors instead. I just thought that this color was soooo pretty..
Click to expand...

I saw it at Webs and one other place - can't remember where - earlier this evening. Just Google Madelinetosh Prairie or Madelinetosh Lace yarn and you should find it.


----------



## Marianne818

I've never ordered yarn online, but seeing all the beautiful shawls everyone has posted has me wondering. I've seen the different sites, Jimmy Beans? WEBS are two.. not sure which site to really use.. any that are better than others price and shipping wise???
Thanks, 
Marianne


----------



## Ask4j

This is beautiful and I am hooked. I bought the pattern from Craftsy and the cashmere yarn from China in three colors (three shawls)so as soon as it comes I will be joining in with this little group. In ordering three colors, I would like to try the other shawls as well. I know it is very fine lace and an all lace pattern but I have done my share of patterned knitting and anticipate it won't be as mind boggling as it may seem. Looking forward to conversing with all of you whilst knitting!!!! (whilst=a very British term learned from Fireball Dave)


----------



## glacy1

I really need to get some of that cashmere.


----------



## glacy1

CathyAnn said:


> glacy1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Deeknits said:
> 
> 
> 
> Count me ready to go! I'll be using Madelinetosh Prairie in Sequoia colorway. It's a beautiful copper.
> 
> This is my first try with lace weight yarn...it sure looks skinny!!! Are you sure these #3 needles are big enough?!?! LOL! I just finished a felted purse made of chunky wool so this yarn seems really thin! I think I'll start the tab and do the first few rows on a couple of #3 bamboo DPN's before switching to the slick metal needles.
> 
> I'll be casting on tomorrow....Good luck to us all!
> 
> 
> 
> I could not find this color in this yarn anywhere.. even from the Madelinetosh website!! I picked some other colors instead. I just thought that this color was soooo pretty..
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I saw it at Webs and one other place - can't remember where - earlier this evening. Just Google Madelinetosh Prairie or Madelinetosh Lace yarn and you should find it.
Click to expand...

 Really, I spent quite some time looking. I'll look again, but I found every other color but that one.


----------



## glacy1

CathyAnn said:


> glacy1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Deeknits said:
> 
> 
> 
> Count me ready to go! I'll be using Madelinetosh Prairie in Sequoia colorway. It's a beautiful copper.
> 
> This is my first try with lace weight yarn...it sure looks skinny!!! Are you sure these #3 needles are big enough?!?! LOL! I just finished a felted purse made of chunky wool so this yarn seems really thin! I think I'll start the tab and do the first few rows on a couple of #3 bamboo DPN's before switching to the slick metal needles.
> 
> I'll be casting on tomorrow....Good luck to us all!
> 
> 
> 
> I could not find this color in this yarn anywhere.. even from the Madelinetosh website!! I picked some other colors instead. I just thought that this color was soooo pretty..
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I saw it at Webs and one other place - can't remember where - earlier this evening. Just Google Madelinetosh Prairie or Madelinetosh Lace yarn and you should find it.
Click to expand...

 Really, I spent quite some time looking. I'll look again, but I found every other color but that one.


----------



## birdoffire

I found it at jimmy beans wool, but there are none in stock right now. It's very pretty!


----------



## Dreamfli

I have a confession to make, I hope it won't get me kicked out of the shawlettes. I started my first nadira with a lace weight wool blend, realized I need a gift for a young lady in Texas that wouldn't have a clue how to care for it. 

I have since cast on Nadira on size 9us needles with Caron simply soft in black going to use purple oe variegated for the borders. It's beautiful even at this weight and size. I will be having fun trying to figure out how many repeats but I am going to keep notes just in case.

Sorry Dee I ended up fiddling with this pattern too. Thanks so much for your hard work, it's fabulous!


----------



## Debiknit

I think Jimmy Beans gives savings specials a few times a year based on purchases. I used one for free shipping the last time I ordered from them.


----------



## Ginnybee1

I can hardly believe how many people are excited about this shawl! I've been patting myself on the back for a week for having finished knitting my first sock (my second, but I had to frog the first).

I'm looking forward to seeing the finished products. WAY TO GO LADIES. YOU ROCK!


----------



## umozabeads

Dreamfli: considering how many wonderful shawls you have done you're still in the Shawlettes! That is what is so wonderful about knitting, you always have the opportunity to make things your own without deviating from the original design too much; that yarn sounds wonderful and can't wait to see it!


----------



## stevieland

ALERT!!! 

My computer at work is on its last leg, had to reboot over 20 times but I don't think it's gonna last....

if anyone comes here and asks why I haven't responded to a PM or sent a pattern, can someone jump in and explain? I will be home at 9pm edt and resume computer activity. Or i might close this store down and buy a laptop!!!

Thanks, Dee


----------



## DanaKay

OH NO! I hope I haven't passed my computer problems down your way!


----------



## grandmummy knits

Hello! I'm working on the Ashton now; first time using charts. Its lots of fun and a great place to start. Take your time and look at your work frequently. I have so many shawl patterns waiting for me!


----------



## yarnsmything

OK tonight I cast on the Nadira. Don't want to be too far behind. The Wilshire is bound off and I can't wait to start the Nadira. Starting on a 24" needle size 3. Ordered a 32" to finish with. I decided to use a different yarn. Alpaca with a twist Fino, Ruby slippers color.


----------



## Silverowl

I cast on mine tonight, got to row 5 of chart 2 and my cable has snapped. So now to order a new one.


----------



## Dreamfli

Silverowl said:


> I cast on mine tonight, got to row 5 of chart 2 and my cable has snapped. So now to order a new one.


Oh so sorry to hear it. Hard to wait isn't it?


----------



## stevieland

It's exciting everyone started already! I just came home from Best Buy where I bought a new laptop--21st century, here I come!


----------



## DanaKay

stevieland said:


> It's exciting everyone started already! I just came home from Best Buy where I bought a new laptop--21st century, here I come!


Good time to get one, enjoy!  :thumbup:


----------



## sunnybutterfly

Have pattern, have needles, have yarn, just waiting for time so I can start. How exciting!!!!!


----------



## terrachroma

Marianne818 said:


> I've never ordered yarn online, but seeing all the beautiful shawls everyone has posted has me wondering. I've seen the different sites, Jimmy Beans? WEBS are two.. not sure which site to really use.. any that are better than others price and shipping wise???
> Thanks,
> Marianne


Hi,
I have gotten Yarn all over on-line, but I must say Webs does have a good selection. And if you buy enough discountable items (explained on their site) you can get a good value.
I like to get my Zephyr 2/18 laceweight there because it is put on a cone for you. No joins and good price.
I know lots of folks like Knit Picks I just have not used them.
Lately I have been buying yarns at Festivals and have a big stockpile!!!! 
I am on a Yarn Diet (self imposed and I'm not sure why)and I actually have a little discomfort in my tummy from it.
I know it would go away if I just go to www.thealpacayarnco.com and buy the Suri Elegance in te Rosebud Colorway to make the Summer Blooms Shawl in the current Interweave Knits Magazine. LOL
It look amazing...I want it!!!
Why am I hurting myself this way???
Night Gals, Robin


----------



## Debiknit

Yarnsmything, How do you like the alpaca fino yarn? I have some and have yet to use it. I am using my first lace weight yarn Madelinetosh tosh lace on my Elizabeth and really like it. I'm thinking the fino is a little bit finer? 
Debi


----------



## Sandiego

Dee, So, sorry you found an error in the Nadira. It would be so hard to find. apparently craftsy put the corrected pattern in my library as I compared it to my first download. Thanks, Dee, you are so considerate and kind. I have worked with patterns that have errors all the way through, and you are sooooo considerate! I still think you have flawless patterns. Thank you for always thinking of us. Thanks again for another stunning pattern. ;0)


----------



## Marianne818

Debiknit said:


> Yarnsmything, How do you like the alpaca fino yarn? I have some and have yet to use it. I am using my first lace weight yarn Madelinetosh tosh lace on my Elizabeth and really like it. I'm thinking the fino is a little bit finer?
> Debi


where do you find the Madelinetosh tosh lace yarn please? I've searched online and cannot locate. I am looking for yarn to knit the Nadira.. cannot get to my LYS anytime soon! Thank you!!


----------



## DanaKay

Marianne, They handle it at Jimmy Beans. Put in their search box and it will come up. Webs would have it also, I would think.


----------



## grandmummy knits

For those searching for madelinetosh prairie in Sequoia I have knitpicks Shimmer in Spice which is also a beautiful copper Colorado


----------



## grannysk

Marianne818 said:


> Debiknit said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yarnsmything, How do you like the alpaca fino yarn? I have some and have yet to use it. I am using my first lace weight yarn Madelinetosh tosh lace on my Elizabeth and really like it. I'm thinking the fino is a little bit finer?
> Debi
> 
> 
> 
> where do you find the Madelinetosh tosh lace yarn please? I've searched online and cannot locate. I am looking for yarn to knit the Nadira.. cannot get to my LYS anytime soon! Thank you!!
Click to expand...

Hi Marianne ~ http://www.eatsleepknit.com/cshop/product/Madelinetosh-Tosh-Lace-Yarn/2199/ has a good selection.


----------



## grandmummy knits

Meant to write *color *. These darn smartphones!


----------



## nanciann

As far as I can tell...Eat,Sleep,Knit....has the best price. I like buying from them. The last order I had from them they sent a scratch off card and I won a skein of Squoosh 
Fiberarts. I picked a hank of merino cashmere lace in Black Plum ... I was so excited... Such a fun thing to happen.



Marianne818 said:


> Debiknit said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yarnsmything, How do you like the alpaca fino yarn? I have some and have yet to use it. I am using my first lace weight yarn Madelinetosh tosh lace on my Elizabeth and really like it. I'm thinking the fino is a little bit finer?
> Debi
> 
> 
> 
> where do you find the Madelinetosh tosh lace yarn please? I've searched online and cannot locate. I am looking for yarn to knit the Nadira.. cannot get to my LYS anytime soon! Thank you!!
Click to expand...


----------



## Dreamfli

Oh wow I love that site! Just went to peek and oh no, so many colors, so many choices! I will not buy yarn. I will not buy yarn! I WILL NOT BUY YARN!

Darn it. No yarn for me today!


----------



## Squirrely Shirley

Okay you shawlettes, I am officially a member of the Nadira Shawl KAL. I do have the pattern and am looking forward to knitting this lovely shawl -- just think how many different versions we can knit. Oh Dee, you have opened up so many choices for us. 

I am just finishing up Alexandra and have worn Ashland a couple of times. I have all of Dee's patterns just waiting for me to enjoy and experience the joy of these creations.

I never thought I could knit lace -- thank you Dee and all you shawlettes for your enthusiasm, wisdom, and kindness. It all helps to make these KAL's so meaningful.

Have a great knitting time, my friends.

Shirley


----------



## Silverowl

Right I am going to cast on again with straights and hope that my new circular arrives tomorrow and then I can transfer.


----------



## stevieland

Hello all newcomers! I am typing my from new laptop, so I will never be far away from you all and the KAL!!! Yahoo!! I freaked out yesterday when my work computer stopped for a while, I was afraid that you all would think I had deserted you on a new KAL.

I found a new cool yarn site. It is called, of all things, Mr. Yarn. http://www.mryarn.com/

They only ship to US and Canada (sorry everyone else) but it is free shipping on everything to the US and free $35 and over to Canada. Plus they do discounting 10% for $20+, 15% $50 and more for $70+. So the Tosh Lace is 24.70 there and at Jimmy Bean's, but at 10% off all I paid was 22.23 and I ordered it on Friday night and got it in the mail on MONDAY!!!! That next Monday. Crazy! At Jimmy Bean's, there was $4 shipping on top of the more expensive price. They don't have everything but they do have a lot of the good stuff, that is for sure. Check it out if you dare!



Marianne818 said:


> where do you find the Madelinetosh tosh lace yarn please? I've searched online and cannot locate. I am looking for yarn to knit the Nadira.. cannot get to my LYS anytime soon! Thank you!!


For your answer, see above^^^^^^^ The colors of that yarn, to dye for!


----------



## stevieland

Sandiego said:


> Dee, So, sorry you found an error in the Nadira. It would be so hard to find. apparently craftsy put the corrected pattern in my library as I compared it to my first download. Thanks, Dee, you are so considerate and kind. I have worked with patterns that have errors all the way through, and you are sooooo considerate! I still think you have flawless patterns. Thank you for always thinking of us. Thanks again for another stunning pattern. ;0)


You are so sweet! Bless your heart. I must say, I was sitting at my desk at home with my advisor parrot Stevie sitting on my shoulder, and I was looking over the pattern for the millionth time and then that missing ssk just jumped out at me.... and I screamed a very unladylike word...or two... and poor Stevie thought he had done something wrong and started doing his uncanny and deafening imitation of our home security alarm that we haven't used for years. I'm surprised we didn't both have a heart attack!


----------



## nanciann

stevieland said:


> Sandiego said:
> 
> 
> 
> Dee, So, sorry you found an error in the Nadira. It would be so hard to find. apparently craftsy put the corrected pattern in my library as I compared it to my first download. Thanks, Dee, you are so considerate and kind. I have worked with patterns that have errors all the way through, and you are sooooo considerate! I still think you have flawless patterns. Thank you for always thinking of us. Thanks again for another stunning pattern. ;0)
> 
> 
> 
> You are so sweet! Bless your heart. I must say, I was sitting at my desk at home with my advisor parrot Stevie sitting on my shoulder, and I was looking over the pattern for the millionth time and then that missing ssk just jumped out at me.... and I screamed a very unladylike word...or two... and poor Stevie thought he had done something wrong and started doing his uncanny and deafening imitation of our home security alarm that we haven't used for years. I'm surprised we didn't both have a heart attack!
Click to expand...

Oh that is so funny...I can't stop laughing...I can actually see Stevie making that unearthly sound. I'm holding my ears.


----------



## britgirl

nanciann said:


> stevieland said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sandiego said:
> 
> 
> 
> Dee, So, sorry you found an error in the Nadira. It would be so hard to find. apparently craftsy put the corrected pattern in my library as I compared it to my first download. Thanks, Dee, you are so considerate and kind. I have worked with patterns that have errors all the way through, and you are sooooo considerate! I still think you have flawless patterns. Thank you for always thinking of us. Thanks again for another stunning pattern. ;0)
> 
> 
> 
> You are so sweet! Bless your heart. I must say, I was sitting at my desk at home with my advisor parrot Stevie sitting on my shoulder, and I was looking over the pattern for the millionth time and then that missing ssk just jumped out at me.... and I screamed a very unladylike word...or two... and poor Stevie thought he had done something wrong and started doing his uncanny and deafening imitation of our home security alarm that we haven't used for years. I'm surprised we didn't both have a heart attack!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Oh that is so funny...I can't stop laughing...I can actually see Stevie making that unearthly sound. I'm holding my ears.
Click to expand...

At least he didn't imitate you and repeat all your words back to you!
Sue


----------



## nanciann

Oh that's funny too...I never thought of that.


----------



## britgirl

Just finished cutting the grass so now it is time to sit down for some quality knitting time. Hubby and daughter both at work and dogs out being groomed, so house is nice and quiet. Nadira here I come!

Sue


----------



## glacy1

stevieland said:


> Sandiego said:
> 
> 
> 
> Dee, So, sorry you found an error in the Nadira. It would be so hard to find. apparently craftsy put the corrected pattern in my library as I compared it to my first download. Thanks, Dee, you are so considerate and kind. I have worked with patterns that have errors all the way through, and you are sooooo considerate! I still think you have flawless patterns. Thank you for always thinking of us. Thanks again for another stunning pattern. ;0)
> 
> 
> 
> You are so sweet! Bless your heart. I must say, I was sitting at my desk at home with my advisor parrot Stevie sitting on my shoulder, and I was looking over the pattern for the millionth time and then that missing ssk just jumped out at me.... and I screamed a very unladylike word...or two... and poor Stevie thought he had done something wrong and started doing his uncanny and deafening imitation of our home security alarm that we haven't used for years. I'm surprised we didn't both have a heart attack!
Click to expand...

I showed your patterns last night to a knitting friend who also designs lace scarves.. she's a lace scarf addict, she says. She was going to go home and order your patterns on Ravelry .. she just loved them, especially the newest one. She makes beautiful knitted items... of course, she's been knitting a LOT longer than me.


----------



## umozabeads

Grannysk: why did you do that?! why did you do that?! I have just gotten off the phone with son and I am ordering this yarn after going there and seeing all of those absolutely yummy colors. Thanks though, weeeeeee! This is just so much fun! :thumbup: :-D


----------



## Deeknits

I got it from Jimmy Beans. http://www.jimmybeanswool.com/knitting/yarn/Madelinetosh/Prairie.asp?showLarge=true&specPCVID=26349

Looks like they are out of the Sequoia colorway but if you'll click on the Notify button they will send you an email when they get it back in stock.


----------



## Sandiego

stevieland said:


> Sandiego said:
> 
> 
> 
> Dee, So, sorry you found an error in the Nadira. It would be so hard to find. apparently craftsy put the corrected pattern in my library as I compared it to my first download. Thanks, Dee, you are so considerate and kind. I have worked with patterns that have errors all the way through, and you are sooooo considerate! I still think you have flawless patterns. Thank you for always thinking of us. Thanks again for another stunning pattern. ;0)
> 
> 
> 
> You are so sweet! Bless your heart. I must say, I was sitting at my desk at home with my advisor parrot Stevie sitting on my shoulder, and I was looking over the pattern for the millionth time and then that missing ssk just jumped out at me.... and I screamed a very unladylike word...or two... and poor Stevie thought he had done something wrong and started doing his uncanny and deafening imitation of our home security alarm that we haven't used for years. I'm surprised we didn't both have a heart attack!
Click to expand...

Bless Stevie's little heart! Thank you again. I can't EVER tell you, I and everyone else APPRECIATE YOU!!! ;0)


----------



## CathyAnn

Dee, Stevie must be a riot to live with!!! Years ago, I babysat a friend's Yellow Naped Amazon parrot. That night, I covered his cage, and a while later I heard this LOUD sound of a baby crying it's poor heart out! I was living in a condo, and I'm sure the neighbors thought I had a baby with me that I was beating to death!


----------



## Deeknits

Dee...your story about Stevie makes me really miss my parrots. They are so smart and so sensitive to us..I can just hear him from here!


----------



## Deeknits

For all you Shawlettes who use lace weight yarn.....what do you use for life lines? The pearle cotton I use with the fingerling yarn is bigger than this lace I'm using! I think I might have some old dental floss somewhere but it's probably waxed.

At the end of Chart 1!


----------



## CathyAnn

Deeknits said:


> For all you Shawlettes who use lace weight yarn.....what do you use for life lines? The pearle cotton I use with the fingerling yarn is bigger than this lace I'm using! I think I might have some old dental floss somewhere but it's probably waxed.
> 
> At the end of Chart 1!


Dee, I'm using the same size 5 perle cotton. It is larger than the yarn, but the stitches are easy to pick up. I've already frogged two rows on Chart 2 -- the old story < my mind wandered and I made a bad booboo.

I've used dental floss; the stitches sort of sink into the floss making them harder to pick up.


----------



## stevieland

He is a little character, that is for sure. Ever since we lost his buddy Bobby in March, I've tried to include him in most everything we do in the home since he is all alone for the first time in over 15 years. He is even more spoiled now... attached to my shoulder most of the time.. but how can I deny anything to a critter that actually laughs at my jokes?


----------



## umozabeads

I am using size 10 crochet cotton with my lace weight for the Ashton and it has been working fine.


----------



## britgirl

CathyAnn said:


> Deeknits said:
> 
> 
> 
> For all you Shawlettes who use lace weight yarn.....what do you use for life lines? The pearle cotton I use with the fingerling yarn is bigger than this lace I'm using! I think I might have some old dental floss somewhere but it's probably waxed.
> 
> At the end of Chart 1!
> 
> 
> 
> Dee, I'm using the same size 5 perle cotton. It is larger than the yarn, but the stitches are easy to pick up. I've already frogged two rows on Chart 2 -- the old story < my mind wandered and I made a bad booboo.
> 
> I've used dental floss; the stitches sort of sink into the floss making them harder to pick up.
Click to expand...

I'm actually using some of the lace yarn I had leftover from the Elizabeth shawl. It seems to work just fine.

Sue


----------



## nanciann

I found some 36lb test surf-squid line. I bought this years ago to string some turquoise that I had. I made a wrapped join for the neck (same as the Zuni's do when stringing turquoise). Anyway this looks to be perfect for a lifeline.


----------



## yarnsmything

Debiknit said:


> Yarnsmything, How do you like the alpaca fino yarn? I have some and have yet to use it. I am using my first lace weight yarn Madelinetosh tosh lace on my Elizabeth and really like it. I'm thinking the fino is a little bit finer?
> Debi


Hi Debiknit, I used one skein of it for a long scarf I made for my SIL. It is on my Ravelry page in projects. It is the long wine colored one. I forget what I called it. It is a little hard to work with, but I think the fabric it makes is very nice looking. I am on chart 2 of the Nadira and it is looking really good. What color is your's? I also remember that the further I got down the scarf it became easier to handle. I thought the design of this shawl would really show off well with the darker color.


----------



## Deeknits

Thanks Sisters. I used 2 of the six plies of some embroidery thread but I'll go back to the perle cotton. I was thinking if I ever had to recover stitches it would almost as hard as not having it there at all!


----------



## sunnybutterfly

Dee what sort of parrot is Stevie?


----------



## yarnsmything

Is anybody else looking forward to a long weekend of knitting with Nadira? I am going to my knitting group tomorrow morning. Lots of talking and laughing. Better leave the Nadira home and finish the second sock off.


----------



## KnitQuiltBeader

Dee, have fun with your laptop. I am nuts about computers. 

I've started an Ashton (sorry, I found these KALs late) and I'm having a wonderful time. I wanted to start right in with Alexandra then you published Nadira and I was in love! But I decided I'd better begin at the beginning. However, as soon as I finish Ashton I'll begin my Nadira.

Thank goodness we have each other when we get stuck or need to "talk" to someone about anything and everything. Thank you all for being here online. I'll return over and over again for support as I work my way through my first lace shawl and my next and my next....

Denise


----------



## glacy1

yarnsmything said:


> Debiknit said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yarnsmything, How do you like the alpaca fino yarn? I have some and have yet to use it. I am using my first lace weight yarn Madelinetosh tosh lace on my Elizabeth and really like it. I'm thinking the fino is a little bit finer?
> Debi
> 
> 
> 
> Hi Debiknit, I used one skein of it for a long scarf I made for my SIL. It is on my Ravelry page in projects. It is the long wine colored one. I forget what I called it. It is a little hard to work with, but I think the fabric it makes is very nice looking. I am on chart 2 of the Nadira and it is looking really good. What color is your's? I also remember that the further I got down the scarf it became easier to handle. I thought the design of this shawl would really show off well with the darker color.
Click to expand...

It's really very pretty. I have some of that yarn in other colors that I bought last year but have yet to knit something up with it. I think I bought some yesterday at FUZZ, but will have to look in the bag to be sure. They had a 50% off deal and plus my rebate card for $25.. I went crazy with the buying!!

Got some Violeta Africana (color) Malabrigo (sock weight) and some Jojoland Consonance (50% cashmere/50% silk) in the color Purple Magic, and Alpaca with a Twist Fino in a burgundy looking color, some Sockalicious (Kollage) in a sort of lavendar/pinkish (Heather) color, 2 Filigran in a Vineyard (purple) color yarns. They love me there!

And then I went to my knitting group and got some (2) Passion Flower color "Alchemy" brand 100% bamboo from another knitter for a great deal at my knitting group, plus some other yarns that she no longer wanted. I'm so set for knitting some lace scarves! Guess I better get used to using lifelines!

Can you tell I like purple? Yes, I do! And.. I seem to have a yarn addiction!!

Gloria


----------



## yarnsmything

glacy1 said:


> yarnsmything said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Debiknit said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yarnsmything, How do you like the alpaca fino yarn? I have some and have yet to use it. I am using my first lace weight yarn Madelinetosh tosh lace on my Elizabeth and really like it. I'm thinking the fino is a little bit finer?
> Debi
> 
> 
> 
> Hi Debiknit, I used one skein of it for a long scarf I made for my SIL. It is on my Ravelry page in projects. It is the long wine colored one. I forget what I called it. It is a little hard to work with, but I think the fabric it makes is very nice looking. I am on chart 2 of the Nadira and it is looking really good. What color is your's? I also remember that the further I got down the scarf it became easier to handle. I thought the design of this shawl would really show off well with the darker color.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It's really very pretty. I have some of that yarn in other colors that I bought last year but have yet to knit something up with it. I think I bought some yesterday at FUZZ, but will have to look in the bag to be sure. They had a 50% off deal and plus my rebate card for $25.. I went crazy with the buying!!
> 
> Got some Violeta Africana (color) Malabrigo (sock weight) and some Jojoland Consonance (50% cashmere/50% silk) in the color Purple Magic, and Alpaca with a Twist Fino in a burgundy looking color, some Sockalicious (Kollage) in a sort of lavendar/pinkish (Heather) color, 2 Filigran in a Vineyard (purple) color yarns. They love me there!
> 
> And then I went to my knitting group and got some (2) Passion Flower color "Alchemy" brand 100% bamboo from another knitter for a great deal at my knitting group, plus some other yarns that she no longer wanted. I'm so set for knitting some lace scarves! Guess I better get used to using lifelines!
> 
> Can you tell I like purple? Yes, I do! And.. I seem to have a yarn addiction!!
> 
> Gloria
Click to expand...

OOOOH! Put the bag down and step away from the yarn! I have a sudden case of yarn envy. They sound wonderful. Where is this wonderful place called FUZZ?


----------



## glacy1

yarnsmything said:


> Debiknit said:
> 
> 
> 
> Glacy1 wrote:
> 
> It's really very pretty. I have some of that yarn in other colors that I bought last year but have yet to knit something up with it. I think I bought some yesterday at FUZZ, but will have to look in the bag to be sure. They had a 50% off deal and plus my rebate card for $25.. I went crazy with the buying!!
> 
> Got some Violeta Africana (color) Malabrigo (sock weight) and some Jojoland Consonance (50% cashmere/50% silk) in the color Purple Magic, and Alpaca with a Twist Fino in a burgundy looking color, some Sockalicious (Kollage) in a sort of lavendar/pinkish (Heather) color, 2 Filigran in a Vineyard (purple) color yarns. They love me there!
> 
> And then I went to my knitting group and got some (2) Passion Flower color "Alchemy" brand 100% bamboo from another knitter for a great deal at my knitting group, plus some other yarns that she no longer wanted. I'm so set for knitting some lace scarves! Guess I better get used to using lifelines!
> 
> Can you tell I like purple? Yes, I do! And.. I seem to have a yarn addiction!!
> 
> Gloria
> 
> 
> 
> OOOOH! Put the bag down and step away from the yarn! I have a sudden case of yarn envy. They sound wonderful. Where is this wonderful place called FUZZ?
Click to expand...

FUZZ is in Eagle Idaho.. They recently moved from Boise, Idaho, to about a mile from my house. I go to FUZZ nearly every Thursday night for their knitting circle. In fact, they are holding some gorgeous scarlet lace yarn for me for next week. I've picked it up about 3 weeks in a row. The yarn is soooo fine, but if I am going to knit some lace weight scarves, I might as well get that lovely red hank that is calling to me. Like I said.. yarn addiction.. There are worse addictions though, I say.

The 50% coupon was a Groupon coupon at the Twisted Ewe in Boise ($60 worth of yarn for $30, or $30 worth of yarn for $15), and I had so much fun browsing through the yarns.

I do try to buy yarn at both places often so that they both stay in business!! The people at both places are just lovely people, always ready to help! NEVER, NEVER, NEVER make me feel like I am imposing.

PM me if you want the phone numbers, I have them both on speed dial on my cell phone. 
Gloria


----------



## DanaKay

There are way worse addictions, this one is so enjoyable and causes no harm, instead gives well being to the addicted!
Welcome to the club! :lol:
That is quite a haul you got there! So nice to run into a good sale isn't it! Not a darn thing wrong with the color purple either! :thumbup:


----------



## glacy1

DanaKay said:


> There are way worse addictions, this one is so enjoyable and causes no harm, instead gives well being to the addicted!
> Welcome to the club! :lol:
> That is quite a haul you got there! So nice to run into a good sale isn't it! Not a darn thing wrong with the color purple either! :thumbup:


Absolutely!!


----------



## yarnsmything

Yes, far worse addictions than yarn. I've been single for a good many years. It's a good thing I only have myself to answer too. I plan a reorganization of my stash soon. Getting sock yarn and lace weight mixed up in the bins.


----------



## agnescr

Deeknits said:


> For all you Shawlettes who use lace weight yarn.....what do you use for life lines? The pearle cotton I use with the fingerling yarn is bigger than this lace I'm using! I think I might have some old dental floss somewhere but it's probably waxed.
> 
> At the end of Chart 1!


Oh don't use dental floss as when you pull out life line you might slice stitches with the floss usually being waxed it is very sharp


----------



## mamared1949

I looked at lace weight yarn and because of some hand dexterity (sp) problems I decided to go with the fingering weight. For me just less fustration.


----------



## stevieland

sunnybutterfly said:


> Dee what sort of parrot is Stevie?


He is a Meyer's Parrot, a rather small African parrot.


----------



## Debiknit

The alpaca fino yarn I have is a light beige(2hanks) and a silvery grey(2 hanks). When I worked at a yarn shop in CO I got paid in yarn, that is how I got these. It is thinner than the tosh lace I think.(Which I got at Jimmy Beans). I really like the tosh lace. First time with lace weight and found out I really have to go slow. Otherwise I end up working backwards. Whoever created lifelines should win a prize. I use #10 crochet thread(?).Leftover cone from a tablecloth I crocheted several years ago. Works great. Hope I answered all the questions asked. Thanks for the new yarn site Dee.


----------



## crazygyrlknits

Picked up some beautiful bright red hand dyed local fingerling/ lace yarn at the local yarn store. I am so excited to get started but it will wait til my next dayoff on Wednesday so I can consentrate on it since this will be my first. Pictures and contents of the yummy yarn to come.

It is so funny i went to get a massage yesterday it cost $120 and my husband freaked , if he only knew what my yarn stash in the last month cost.... thank goodness for seperate bank accounts. hehehe

Looking so forward to starting...thank you ladies. I will have to go look for the other patterns and thank you for the new yarn site.


----------



## -knitter

Dreamfli said:


> Yuck! Ok I am back to stitch one. Frogged it this morning. I don't know if its me or the yarn. Just not happy with the way it was going. This Lace weight is darned hard to work with and very unforgiving.


I'm having problems with the lace wt. yarn, too. I'm using more lifelines, but I'm on Chart 2 for the 3rd time. I WILL do this!!


----------



## umozabeads

I am finding that not all lace weights are created equal. I am knitting my Ashton shawl with Knit Picks Shadow Tonal and with the use of the Cubic needles I have gotten much better. However, I wanted to knit Nadira in Zephyr 2/18 wool/silk blend and I am having a most difficult time seeing the yarn even with the Cubic needles. After combing through the Alexandra KAL, I found that several people used this lace weight doubled and still had most excellent results. So out came the ball winder and now I am having much better traction and it is still light and airy.


----------



## AlderRose

-knitter said:


> Dreamfli said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yuck! Ok I am back to stitch one. Frogged it this morning. I don't know if its me or the yarn. Just not happy with the way it was going. This Lace weight is darned hard to work with and very unforgiving.
> 
> 
> 
> I'm having problems with the lace wt. yarn, too. I'm using more lifelines, but I'm on Chart 2 for the 3rd time. I WILL do this!!
Click to expand...

You can do it. It just takes your hands time to adjust to the lighter weight lace yarn. I've been knitting since the dark ages, (my kids say that I'm related to the rocks) and it took me a while to be able to work with the lace weight stuff. When I went back to fingering weight, it felt like I was knitting with rope.

I don't have RA like Umozabeads, though, so doubling it may be her answer. You do what ya' gotta do!

IF you can manage knitting with the single strand of lace weight, you will end up with a shawl as light as a warm breeze. It is well worth the adjustment frustrations.


----------



## Dreamfli

Maybe that's what I will do with the Briz alpaca. Double it and try again. One strand is just too hard to make work right. I will also have my first Cubic tuesday. So it should give me some time to finish a couple of hurry projects.


----------



## AlderRose

Dreamfli said:


> Maybe that's what I will do with the Briz alpaca. Double it and try again. One strand is just too hard to make work right. I will also have my first Cubic tuesday. So it should give me some time to finish a couple of hurry projects.


If I were using double strands, I would have to watch very carefully to make sure I got both strands worked. It seems that I'm always splitting the single strands and then having to go back and get the whole strand.

Working with two strands will make your shawl larger, too.... maybe the size fingering yarn would make or a little larger???? But with this pattern, Dee has already done all the calculations.

Happy knitting!


----------



## -knitter

Pacific Rose said:


> -knitter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dreamfli said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yuck! Ok I am back to stitch one. Frogged it this morning. I don't know if its me or the yarn. Just not happy with the way it was going. This Lace weight is darned hard to work with and very unforgiving.
> 
> 
> 
> I'm having problems with the lace wt. yarn, too. I'm using more lifelines, but I'm on Chart 2 for the 3rd time. I WILL do this!!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You can do it. It just takes your hands time to adjust to the lighter weight lace yarn. I've been knitting since the dark ages, (my kids say that I'm related to the rocks) and it took me a while to be able to work with the lace weight stuff. When I went back to fingering weight, it felt like I was knitting with rope.
> 
> I don't have RA like Umozabeads, though, so doubling it may be her answer. You do what ya' gotta do!
> 
> IF you can manage knitting with the single strand of lace weight, you will end up with a shawl as light as a warm breeze. It is well worth the adjustment frustrations.
Click to expand...

Thanks so much for the encouragement!!


----------



## CathyAnn

Pacific Rose said:


> If I were using double strands, I would have to watch very carefully to make sure I got both strands worked. It seems that I'm always splitting the single strands and then having to go back and get the whole strand.


I tend to split the strands too, and find the lace weight difficult. However, I shall persevere and get over the hump in mastering this stuff.

I figure, if we can get over the hump in knitting lace, as on the Ashton, we have what it takes to master lace weight yarn! And your encouragement, Pacific Rose means a lot. :thumbup:


----------



## britgirl

CathyAnn said:


> Pacific Rose said:
> 
> 
> 
> If I were using double strands, I would have to watch very carefully to make sure I got both strands worked. It seems that I'm always splitting the single strands and then having to go back and get the whole strand.
> 
> 
> 
> I tend to split the strands too, and find the lace weight difficult. However, I shall persevere and get over the hump in mastering this stuff.
> 
> I figure, if we can get over the hump in knitting lace, as on the Ashton, we have what it takes to master lace weight yarn! And your encouragement, Pacific Rose means a lot. :thumbup:
Click to expand...

I think I would find it hard doubling the yarn. I just know I would mess up. I find with the lace yarn I just have to be extra careful. Sometimes it looks like it is like a thread and so hard to see. That said, I have got used to it and fingering does feel so thick now. You just have to persevere. The end product will so be worth it!

Sue


----------



## Dreamfli

Like I said I have a circular #4 cubics coming in tuesday I think. I will load up the new needles and try again, the nadira is beautiful in Caron simply soft, I know this Briz will be better!


----------



## DanaKay

I used 100% Alpaca for a shawl and wanted to let anyone doing that to know that you should take a bit more care when blocking it as it doesn't have the same stretch, springiness, whatever you want to call it as does merino wool. My shawl blocked out 2 inches smaller then ones done in wool. Oh my though it is so soft, light and airy, yet adds a gentle warmth.
I had the devils own time of it in the knitting as the color I used melted right into the needles, I could see the stitches just fine on the cord, but once they hit the nickel points, it was more like a magic disappearance act. I couldn't tell you how many time I tinked back, and I am sure I can attribute some new gray hairs to this fine alpaca yarn. In the end it was well worth the effort.
Picked up a fingering project after and it felt like I was knitting with worsted or bulky!
So yes indeed. it is all part of the learning curve! :lol:


----------



## taznwinston

Dreamfli said:


> Maybe that's what I will do with the Briz alpaca. Double it and try again. One strand is just too hard to make work right. I will also have my first Cubic tuesday. So it should give me some time to finish a couple of hurry projects.


Hi dreamfli, what yarn did you use for your Alexandra?


----------



## stevieland

Question: Did anyone that ordered the pattern from Craftsy before my revision of Wednesday evening ever get an email from them telling you that a revised pattern had been uploaded to the site? I am just checking to be sure that happened... it was supposed to go out within 24 hours... I know their pattern part of the site is in Beta test, so I just want to check if they are on it.


----------



## CathyAnn

stevieland said:


> Question: Did anyone that ordered the pattern from Craftsy before my revision of Wednesday evening ever get an email from them telling you that a revised pattern had been uploaded to the site? I am just checking to be sure that happened... it was supposed to go out within 24 hours... I know their pattern part of the site is in Beta test, so I just want to check if they are on it.


Dee, I didn't get an email from them pertaining to the correction (at least I don't remember getting one); but then, soon after you posted that there was a correction, I went to Craftsy and found my pattern corrected and printed that page out.


----------



## Dreamfli

stevieland said:


> Question: Did anyone that ordered the pattern from Craftsy before my revision of Wednesday evening ever get an email from them telling you that a revised pattern had been uploaded to the site? I am just checking to be sure that happened... it was supposed to go out within 24 hours... I know their pattern part of the site is in Beta test, so I just want to check if they are on it.


I didn't get an email either. Haven't redownloaded yet


----------



## grannysk

umozabeads said:


> Grannysk: why did you do that?! why did you do that?! I have just gotten off the phone with son and I am ordering this yarn after going there and seeing all of those absolutely yummy colors. Thanks though, weeeeeee! This is just so much fun! :thumbup: :-D


So glad you found my info useful. lol. I looked at all the colours they have in Tosh lace but I resisted temptation this time


----------



## Dreamfli

grannysk said:


> umozabeads said:
> 
> 
> 
> Grannysk: why did you do that?! why did you do that?! I have just gotten off the phone with son and I am ordering this yarn after going there and seeing all of those absolutely yummy colors. Thanks though, weeeeeee! This is just so much fun! :thumbup: :-D
> 
> 
> 
> So glad you found my info useful. lol. I looked at all the colours they have in Tosh lace but I resisted temptation this time
Click to expand...

I didn't order and then blew it today getting a craftsy mystery box lol.


----------



## nanma esther

first i want to thank DEE for doing this for us and 2, can't get pattern untill payday, i spent to much money on yarn this month,but what can i say i like my adictions and
i'll just have to stay off any sites that sell yarn, i'm also going to go on a yarn diet( NOT,) i'll never get all this yarn worked up!!!!!!!!!! 
happy knitting every one
HUGs to all


----------



## britgirl

stevieland said:


> Question: Did anyone that ordered the pattern from Craftsy before my revision of Wednesday evening ever get an email from them telling you that a revised pattern had been uploaded to the site? I am just checking to be sure that happened... it was supposed to go out within 24 hours... I know their pattern part of the site is in Beta test, so I just want to check if they are on it.


I didn't either. I just printed out what you had posted and kept it with the page.
Sue


----------



## AlderRose

Sue, Are you the one who said that you cover the rows above the one you are knitting? If it's you, Thanks for the idea. If it's someone else, I hope you are reading this note. 

I was having a dickens of a time following the charts and was making all kinds of mistakes. What a difference covering those rows makes. The tinking and frogging have ALMOST stopped. 

Thanks so much.


----------



## glacy1

stevieland said:


> Question: Did anyone that ordered the pattern from Craftsy before my revision of Wednesday evening ever get an email from them telling you that a revised pattern had been uploaded to the site? I am just checking to be sure that happened... it was supposed to go out within 24 hours... I know their pattern part of the site is in Beta test, so I just want to check if they are on it.


I did not get sn email, I don't think. I just went beck to my craftsy library and downloaded it again.


----------



## jan1ce

Started my Nadira using the Alpaca yarn I ordered from Turkey. It's thin!! :lol: :lol: 

Jan xx


----------



## britgirl

Pacific Rose said:


> Sue, Are you the one who said that you cover the rows above the one you are knitting? If it's you, Thanks for the idea. If it's someone else, I hope you are reading this note.
> 
> I was having a dickens of a time following the charts and was making all kinds of mistakes. What a difference covering those rows makes. The tinking and frogging have ALMOST stopped.
> 
> Thanks so much.


I may have been, but I had read it originally on the Main forum. It's so much easier if you can isolate/highlight the row you are working on. If you just see the whole chart, it just looks like a massive puzzle (sorry Dee). That said, there are times I will have to move the strip if I want to see the pattern in previous rows, at least with the lace weight. I'll try anything that makes it easier.

Sue


----------



## agnescr

I open pattern in word and just highlight the row I am working on


----------



## EqLady

I love my KnitPicks harmony needles but I see they don't go as small as 3s. Anyone have a favorite #2 needle that is available that small?


----------



## SunsetKnitting

EqLady,

I recently ordered these needles and really enjoy them.
Here is the link to the site:

http://www.yarn.com/webs-knitting-needles-knitters-pride-dreamz/knitters-pride-dreamz-fixed-circular-needles-32-inch/

Here is another great source - and it is free shipping Worldwide

http://verticalproducts.com/store/chiaogoo/chiaogoo-red-lace-circular-knitting-needles/

They have new brand - I just ordered two sizes

http://verticalproducts.com/store/chiaogoo/chiaogoo-moso-bamboo-circular-knitting-needles-dark-patina/


----------



## Dreamfli

EqLady said:


> I love my KnitPicks harmony needles but I see they don't go as small as 3s. Anyone have a favorite #2 needle that is available that small?


Chiaogoo my favorite at the moment red lace, I have a us # 5 with a 40 inch cable


----------



## AlderRose

Sue and Agnes, 
The first thing I do when I print out the charts is highlight every 3rd row and write in the numbers for stockinette if any are over 3. But when it comes to knitting rows and rows of multiple dec's and yo's that are in lattice work type stuff, my poor eyes and brain couldn't make heads or tails of it. Something as simple as putting a piece of paper above the row I'm knitting took the jumble out of it. 

So Agnes is one of these people who can use the pattern from the computer screen. I envy you. I can't sit still. The knitting and pattern binder go with me... to the porch swing or to church (just in case I can finish a purl row before or after service). It's like my security blanket and sanity.


----------



## jacobb

stevieland said:


> Question: Did anyone that ordered the pattern from Craftsy before my revision of Wednesday evening ever get an email from them telling you that a revised pattern had been uploaded to the site? I am just checking to be sure that happened... it was supposed to go out within 24 hours... I know their pattern part of the site is in Beta test, so I just want to check if they are on it.


I didn't get an e-mail either, but I can see where the error is and will either redownload or just mark the chart.


----------



## EqLady

Thanks SunsetKnitting and DreamFli for the needle suggestions.
Kay


----------



## DanaKay

EqLady, You can get #3 and smaller needles from knit picks in fixed circulars, in lengths from 16" on up. 
The ChiaoGoo red lace are fixed circulars also and have great points, stiletto type like the signature needles. The cord/needle connection is so smooth and just super nice for working lace, especially in the lighter weights. 
I purchased mine from handsomefibers.com they give very fast delivery, excellent service, and, if I remember right, free shipping.Good Prices too. Can you tell I am really happy with these needles! :lol:


----------



## EqLady

Thanks, DanaKay, I'll check them out!


----------



## britgirl

EqLady said:


> I love my KnitPicks harmony needles but I see they don't go as small as 3s. Anyone have a favorite #2 needle that is available that small?


I got mine (3.25mm) from Deramores. They go as low as 3 mm. Their KnitPro Symphonie Needles and cables are same as KnitPick Harmony, and they do have the smaller size. The two are interchangeable. I had read somewhere on KP that they were the same, same parent company apparently, and similar packaging. Until about April it was free shipping to US. When I broke my needle whilst knitting the Elizabeth I ordered from there and got the new ones in a week exactly. Now over $50.00 is free shipping. I am using the 3.25mm for the laceweight.

Sue


----------



## EqLady

Thanks, Sue, I'll take a look.


----------



## DanaKay

britgirl said:


> I got mine (3.25mm) from Deramores. They go as low as 3 mm. Their KnitPro Symphonie Needles and cables are same as KnitPick Harmony, and they do have the smaller size. The two are interchangeable. I had read somewhere on KP that they were the same, same parent company apparently, and similar packaging. Until about April it was free shipping to US. When I broke my needle whilst knitting the Elizabeth I ordered from there and got the new ones in a week exactly. Now over $50.00 is free shipping. I am using the 3.25mm for the laceweight.
> 
> Sue


Yes Sue, you know I never could figure out why if Knit Pro carried the 3.25mm with their set, that Knit Picks don't.
Mayhaps, their thoughts were that there would be too much breakage with the smaller size and therefore chose not to carry it in the Knit Picks line of interchange-ables. 
What Knit Picks says, if I remember correctly, is that the smaller needles won't match up to make a smooth connection. Quite interesting since Knit Pro appears to.
Does Deramores do free replacements same as Knit Picks?


----------



## britgirl

DanaKay said:


> britgirl said:
> 
> 
> 
> I got mine (3.25mm) from Deramores. They go as low as 3 mm. Their KnitPro Symphonie Needles and cables are same as KnitPick Harmony, and they do have the smaller size. The two are interchangeable. I had read somewhere on KP that they were the same, same parent company apparently, and similar packaging. Until about April it was free shipping to US. When I broke my needle whilst knitting the Elizabeth I ordered from there and got the new ones in a week exactly. Now over $50.00 is free shipping. I am using the 3.25mm for the laceweight.
> 
> Sue
> 
> 
> 
> Yes Sue, you know I never could figure out why if Knit Pro carried the 3.25mm with their set, that Knit Picks don't.
> Mayhaps, their thoughts were that there would be too much breakage with the smaller size and therefore chose not to carry it in the Knit Picks line of interchange-ables.
> What Knit Picks says, if I remember correctly, is that the smaller needles won't match up to make a smooth connection. Quite interesting since Knit Pro appears to.
> Does Deramores do free replacements same as Knit Picks?
Click to expand...

Not sure on that. It was my fault that I broke the needle so it was on me anyway. Of course it happened after they quit offering free shipping to US on all orders.

Sue


----------



## britgirl

Pacific Rose said:


> Sue and Agnes,
> The first thing I do when I print out the charts is highlight every 3rd row and write in the numbers for stockinette if any are over 3. But when it comes to knitting rows and rows of multiple dec's and yo's that are in lattice work type stuff, my poor eyes and brain couldn't make heads or tails of it. Something as simple as putting a piece of paper above the row I'm knitting took the jumble out of it.
> 
> So Agnes is one of these people who can use the pattern from the computer screen. I envy you. I can't sit still. The knitting and pattern binder go with me... to the porch swing or to church (just in case I can finish a purl row before or after service). It's like my security blanket and sanity.


Yes, I couldn't sit in front of the computer screen. Usually I have the pattern on the magnetic board on my lap, and, more often than not, a dog lying on either side of me.

Sue


----------



## umozabeads

I received a notice from Craftsy telling me that there had been an update to my pattern library the same day I ordered it.


----------



## glacy1

britgirl said:


> Pacific Rose said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sue and Agnes,
> The first thing I do when I print out the charts is highlight every 3rd row and write in the numbers for stockinette if any are over 3. But when it comes to knitting rows and rows of multiple dec's and yo's that are in lattice work type stuff, my poor eyes and brain couldn't make heads or tails of it. Something as simple as putting a piece of paper above the row I'm knitting took the jumble out of it.
> 
> So Agnes is one of these people who can use the pattern from the computer screen. I envy you. I can't sit still. The knitting and pattern binder go with me... to the porch swing or to church (just in case I can finish a purl row before or after service). It's like my security blanket and sanity.
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, I couldn't sit in front of the computer screen. Usually I have the pattern on the magnetic board on my lap, and, more often than not, a dog lying on either side of me.
> 
> Sue
Click to expand...

I like downloading the patterns onto my Kindle Fire, and then I can take the pattern anywhere with me without printing it (cost of ink, you know), but the Nadira shawl and the Huggable Bears by GyspyCream do not open on the Kindle (even though they are PDF's) so I guess I will have to print them out so that they can go everywhere with me.


----------



## Deeknits

EqLady said:


> Thanks, DanaKay, I'll check them out!


Kay...I love the CG Red Lace needles, too. Be sure you get the Red LACE needles. The plain Red needles have a curved placed at the base of the needles. I find it very uncomfortable...but that may just be me!


----------



## Deeknits

glacy1 said:


> I like downloading the patterns onto my Kindle Fire, and then I can take the pattern anywhere with me without printing it (cost of ink, you know), but the Nadira shawl and the Huggable Bears by GyspyCream do not open on the Kindle (even though they are PDF's) so I guess I will have to print them out so that they can go everywhere with me.


I've got Nadira on my Kindle Fire. I have an app called ReliGo Reader. It allows me to make whatever kind of markings I need to keep track of where I am. I usually draw a box around the row I'm on and just move the box as I go. Place a marker where I stopped if I have to set it down in a hurry, change colors, add text, etc. I can also enlarge it so that each row is the full width of the screen for my old eyes!

I think I paid $1.99 for it. I don't usually buy apps but this one has been worth every cent! I have it on my Galaxy tablet, the Kindle fire and my cell phone.


----------



## glacy1

I'm looking at those CG Red Lace Needles.I have some of those sizes in the Knitpicks, so... are these much different? Are they better or worse or the same quality as the Knitpicks for knitting lace? I'm asking those of you that have invested in both.. and there's their ChiaoGoo Moso Bamboo Circular Knitting Needles  Dark Patina ones.. Not sure I like the plastic tubing as opposed to the cable on the Red Lace needles. Has anyone had experience with those needles either? 
Final Question. Size 32"? Is there a reason not to go bigger? like to 60"? That way one can spread out the shawl bigger to see how it's looking or is there are reason for the shorter length.. Remember, I'm not experienced at the fine lace weight knitting as most of you ladies. That's why I thought I would ask. 
Thank you in advance. 
Gloria


----------



## Dreamfli

Deeknits said:


> EqLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks, DanaKay, I'll check them out!
> 
> 
> 
> Kay...I love the CG Red Lace needles, too. Be sure you get the Red LACE needles. The plain Red needles have a curved placed at the base of the needles. I find it very uncomfortable...but that may just be me!
Click to expand...

They have stopped making the cg ones. At least that's what I read here somewhere. The red lace are much more pointier than my hiya hiya


----------



## glacy1

Deeknits said:


> glacy1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I like downloading the patterns onto my Kindle Fire, and then I can take the pattern anywhere with me without printing it (cost of ink, you know), but the Nadira shawl and the Huggable Bears by GyspyCream do not open on the Kindle (even though they are PDF's) so I guess I will have to print them out so that they can go everywhere with me.
> 
> 
> 
> I've got Nadira on my Kindle Fire. I have an app called ReliGo Reader. It allows me to make whatever kind of markings I need to keep track of where I am. I usually draw a box around the row I'm on and just move the box as I go. Place a marker where I stopped if I have to set it down in a hurry, change colors, add text, etc. I can also enlarge it so that each row is the full width of the screen for my old eyes!
> 
> I think I paid $1.99 for it. I don't usually buy apps but this one has been worth every cent! I have it on my Galaxy tablet, the Kindle fire and my cell phone.
Click to expand...

WHERE did you buy that app? I want it if it allows me to view some of these patterns on the Kindle Fire!


----------



## CathyAnn

EqLady said:


> I love my KnitPicks harmony needles but I see they don't go as small as 3s. Anyone have a favorite #2 needle that is available that small?


Harmonies have #3 needles. They're just not interchangeable. I have them in the 24" and the 32".


----------



## CathyAnn

Pacific Rose said:


> Sue, Are you the one who said that you cover the rows above the one you are knitting? If it's you, Thanks for the idea. If it's someone else, I hope you are reading this note.
> 
> I was having a dickens of a time following the charts and was making all kinds of mistakes. What a difference covering those rows makes. The tinking and frogging have ALMOST stopped.
> 
> Thanks so much.


This was discussed at some length on the Ashton KAL. (Don't ask me where!) If my memory serves me correctly, to sum it up, some use sticky notes, some use magnetic strips with a cookie sheet in the back -- one person even said blue painters tape works, just don't let it sit too long. I use the sticky notes, easiest for me.


----------



## Marianne818

Deeknits said:


> glacy1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I like downloading the patterns onto my Kindle Fire, and then I can take the pattern anywhere with me without printing it (cost of ink, you know), but the Nadira shawl and the Huggable Bears by GyspyCream do not open on the Kindle (even though they are PDF's) so I guess I will have to print them out so that they can go everywhere with me.
> 
> 
> 
> I've got Nadira on my Kindle Fire. I have an app called ReliGo Reader. It allows me to make whatever kind of markings I need to keep track of where I am. I usually draw a box around the row I'm on and just move the box as I go. Place a marker where I stopped if I have to set it down in a hurry, change colors, add text, etc. I can also enlarge it so that each row is the full width of the screen for my old eyes!
> 
> I think I paid $1.99 for it. I don't usually buy apps but this one has been worth every cent! I have it on my Galaxy tablet, the Kindle fire and my cell phone.
Click to expand...

I'd love to find this ap for my kindle Fire, just looked all over Amazon and didn't locate it.. any suggestions on where to locate this app???


----------



## jan1ce

I use the sticky notes too. It's easy to cross off the rows as you go if you print them on the notes. Also put no. of stitches that should be on each row.

Jan xx


----------



## vlvanslyke

stevieland said:


> Question: Did anyone that ordered the pattern from Craftsy before my revision of Wednesday evening ever get an email from them telling you that a revised pattern had been uploaded to the site? I am just checking to be sure that happened... it was supposed to go out within 24 hours... I know their pattern part of the site is in Beta test, so I just want to check if they are on it.


I've not received an e-mail from them as yet but I did print the revised page thanks to your notification. I downloaded my pattern on the first day.

The pattern looks great and as soon as I get my yarn order I'm in. Thanks for looking out for us. You are a wonderful designer/instructor.


----------



## DanaKay

glacy1 said:


> I'm looking at those CG Red Lace Needles.I have some of those sizes in the Knitpicks, so... are these much different? Are they better or worse or the same quality as the Knitpicks for knitting lace? I'm asking those of you that have invested in both.. and there's their ChiaoGoo Moso Bamboo Circular Knitting Needles  Dark Patina ones.. Not sure I like the plastic tubing as opposed to the cable on the Red Lace needles. Has anyone had experience with those needles either?
> Final Question. Size 32"? Is there a reason not to go bigger? like to 60"? That way one can spread out the shawl bigger to see how it's looking or is there are reason for the shorter length.. Remember, I'm not experienced at the fine lace weight knitting as most of you ladies. That's why I thought I would ask.
> Thank you in advance.
> Gloria


I think you should use what ever length cord you can knit with comfortably. I am thinking that while you may be right about spreading out your shawl as you get some size to it, that a 60" cord could get fiddly. I would think that a 32" should be plenty big enough, though I haven't personally used one that long. I usually start with a 16" and use that length to knit the shawl-ette size. For a full size shawl I either start with a 16" and change up to a 24" or just start with a 24" cord. I find the 24" cord more than sufficient for me personally using light weight yarns on projects of less then 1000 stitches.
Just starting out, you probably would be more comfortable using a 32" cord. Just my opinion, as it really is hard to say since we all seem to be so individual within the same craft, and isn't that great, as it gives us the opportunity to learn so much from one another. :thumbup:


----------



## glacy1

Marianne818 said:


> Deeknits said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> glacy1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I like downloading the patterns onto my Kindle Fire, and then I can take the pattern anywhere with me without printing it (cost of ink, you know), but the Nadira shawl and the Huggable Bears by GyspyCream do not open on the Kindle (even though they are PDF's) so I guess I will have to print them out so that they can go everywhere with me.
> 
> 
> 
> I've got Nadira on my Kindle Fire. I have an app called ReliGo Reader. It allows me to make whatever kind of markings I need to keep track of where I am. I usually draw a box around the row I'm on and just move the box as I go. Place a marker where I stopped if I have to set it down in a hurry, change colors, add text, etc. I can also enlarge it so that each row is the full width of the screen for my old eyes!
> 
> I think I paid $1.99 for it. I don't usually buy apps but this one has been worth every cent! I have it on my Galaxy tablet, the Kindle fire and my cell phone.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'd love to find this ap for my kindle Fire, just looked all over Amazon and didn't locate it.. any suggestions on where to locate this app???
Click to expand...

I found it in Applications for Androids.. just do a search in Amazon.com for 'pdf readers for Kindle Fire' and it will bring it up. Once it's downloaded, remember to 'sync' and then you should be able to find it. That's where I was going wrong. I had purchased it and then could not find it. DeeKnits was able to direct to to finding it. I was about to call Amazon or the company that makes this program.. DeeKnits saved me from doing that.

ETA: I downloaded the PDF program but still cannot open the Nadira Shawl pattern. I'm going to redownload it and see if that makes a difference.


----------



## Deeknits

glacy1 said:


> WHERE did you buy that app? I want it if it allows me to view some of these patterns on the Kindle Fire!


You can get it on Amazon.


----------



## Deeknits

Marianne818 said:


> Deeknits said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> glacy1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I like downloading the patterns onto my Kindle Fire, and then I can take the pattern anywhere with me without printing it (cost of ink, you know), but the Nadira shawl and the Huggable Bears by GyspyCream do not open on the Kindle (even though they are PDF's) so I guess I will have to print them out so that they can go everywhere with me.
> 
> 
> 
> I've got Nadira on my Kindle Fire. I have an app called ReliGo Reader. It allows me to make whatever kind of markings I need to keep track of where I am. I usually draw a box around the row I'm on and just move the box as I go. Place a marker where I stopped if I have to set it down in a hurry, change colors, add text, etc. I can also enlarge it so that each row is the full width of the screen for my old eyes!
> 
> I think I paid $1.99 for it. I don't usually buy apps but this one has been worth every cent! I have it on my Galaxy tablet, the Kindle fire and my cell phone.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'd love to find this ap for my kindle Fire, just looked all over Amazon and didn't locate it.. any suggestions on where to locate this app???
Click to expand...

RepliGo Reader on amazon....
http://www.amazon.com/exec/obidos/tg/detail/-/B004SVM7BW/ref=mas_ya?_encoding=UTF8&v=glance


----------



## glacy1

Deeknits said:


> glacy1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> WHERE did you buy that app? I want it if it allows me to view some of these patterns on the Kindle Fire!
> 
> 
> 
> You can get it on Amazon.
Click to expand...

Still says cannot open file. (this is getting frustrating!)


----------



## Deeknits

glacy1 said:


> Marianne818 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Deeknits said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> glacy1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I like downloading the patterns onto my Kindle Fire, and then I can take the pattern anywhere with me without printing it (cost of ink, you know), but the Nadira shawl and the Huggable Bears by GyspyCream do not open on the Kindle (even though they are PDF's) so I guess I will have to print them out so that they can go everywhere with me.
> 
> 
> 
> I've got Nadira on my Kindle Fire. I have an app called ReliGo Reader. It allows me to make whatever kind of markings I need to keep track of where I am. I usually draw a box around the row I'm on and just move the box as I go. Place a marker where I stopped if I have to set it down in a hurry, change colors, add text, etc. I can also enlarge it so that each row is the full width of the screen for my old eyes!
> 
> I think I paid $1.99 for it. I don't usually buy apps but this one has been worth every cent! I have it on my Galaxy tablet, the Kindle fire and my cell phone.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'd love to find this ap for my kindle Fire, just looked all over Amazon and didn't locate it.. any suggestions on where to locate this app???
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I found it in Applications for Androids.. just do a search in Amazon.com for 'pdf readers for Kindle Fire' and it will bring it up. Once it's downloaded, remember to 'sync' and then you should be able to find it. That's where I was going wrong. I had purchased it and then could not find it. DeeKnits was able to direct to to finding it. I was about to call Amazon or the company that makes this program.. DeeKnits saved me from doing that.
> 
> ETA: I downloaded the PDF program but still cannot open the Nadira Shawl pattern. I'm going to redownload it and see if that makes a difference.
Click to expand...

Did you hook your K. Fire to your computer and transfer the Nadira pattern to it? If so, the RepliGo Reader should pick it up.


----------



## EqLady

Glacy1 - are you seeing a message strip across the bottom of your computer that asks you whether you want to save the file or open it? I'm not sure what system you are on but I have Windows 7 and I get that small, easy-to-miss strip at the very bottom of my monitor.


----------



## glacy1

Deeknits said:


> glacy1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Marianne818 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Deeknits said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> glacy1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I like downloading the patterns onto my Kindle Fire, and then I can take the pattern anywhere with me without printing it (cost of ink, you know), but the Nadira shawl and the Huggable Bears by GyspyCream do not open on the Kindle (even though they are PDF's) so I guess I will have to print them out so that they can go everywhere with me.
> 
> 
> 
> I've got Nadira on my Kindle Fire. I have an app called ReliGo Reader. It allows me to make whatever kind of markings I need to keep track of where I am. I usually draw a box around the row I'm on and just move the box as I go. Place a marker where I stopped if I have to set it down in a hurry, change colors, add text, etc. I can also enlarge it so that each row is the full width of the screen for my old eyes!
> 
> I think I paid $1.99 for it. I don't usually buy apps but this one has been worth every cent! I have it on my Galaxy tablet, the Kindle fire and my cell phone.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'd love to find this ap for my kindle Fire, just looked all over Amazon and didn't locate it.. any suggestions on where to locate this app???
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I found it in Applications for Androids.. just do a search in Amazon.com for 'pdf readers for Kindle Fire' and it will bring it up. Once it's downloaded, remember to 'sync' and then you should be able to find it. That's where I was going wrong. I had purchased it and then could not find it. DeeKnits was able to direct to to finding it. I was about to call Amazon or the company that makes this program.. DeeKnits saved me from doing that.
> 
> ETA: I downloaded the PDF program but still cannot open the Nadira Shawl pattern. I'm going to redownload it and see if that makes a difference.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Did you hook your K. Fire to your computer and transfer the Nadira pattern to it? If so, the RepliGo Reader should pick it up.
Click to expand...

Not yet, I'll give that a try.


----------



## glacy1

EqLady said:


> Glacy1 - are you seeing a message strip across the bottom of your computer that asks you whether you want to save the file or open it? I'm not sure what system you are on but I have Windows 7 and I get that small, easy-to-miss strip at the very bottom of my monitor.


I can definitely open it up in Windows on my PC (the pattern) but was trying to get it to open on my Kindle Fire. My computer is just too big to haul everywhere! LOL 
Gloria

Okay, here's the scoop for other Kindle Fire owners that can't get the patterns to open. 
Craftsy tech support wrote back and suggested that I needed to update my Kindle with the latest version 6.3.1.. Here is my response to them.

*****************************************

Dear Craftsy tech support,

I looked and my Kindle Fire did and does have the latest version, so that was not the solution.

I was able to find a PDF reader on Amazon that will allow me to open up the craftsy.com patterns on my Kindle (with the help of some of the Knitting Paradise readers).

It's called RepliGo Reader on Amazon Apps for Androids....

Here's the workaround for future reference for other users once the user has downloaded the Craftsy patterns onto their PCs:

First, I had to purchase and download the RepliGo Reader onto my Kindle,

Sync the Kindle so the App shows up,

Connect the Kindle to my PC with a USB cable,

Copy the Craftsy patterns from the PC to the Kindle with a USB cable.

Go into the RepliGo App, and the files were there, and I could open them..

I used to do customer/tech support for HP, so having a workaround in your knowledgebase is a good thing, yes?
Gloria
****************************************
I hope this helps others. 
Gloria aka Glacy1


----------



## EqLady

sorry - I missed that part!


----------



## glacy1

EqLady said:


> Glacy1 - are you seeing a message strip across the bottom of your computer that asks you whether you want to save the file or open it? I'm not sure what system you are on but I have Windows 7 and I get that small, easy-to-miss strip at the very bottom of my monitor.


I do have that strip, but was trying to download it onto my Kindle Fire. No problem with downloading to the PC, just would not open on the Kindle Fire. And it was only the Craftsy patterns that would not open on my Kindle.

Thanks for the suggestions, anyway... I always appreciate someone stepping in to help when I get stuck. 
Gloria


----------



## britgirl

jan1ce said:


> I use the sticky notes too. It's easy to cross off the rows as you go if you print them on the notes. Also put no. of stitches that should be on each row.
> 
> Jan xx


I do that too, Jan.

Sue


----------



## glacy1

DanaKay said:


> glacy1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm looking at those CG Red Lace Needles.I have some of those sizes in the Knitpicks, so... are these much different? Are they better or worse or the same quality as the Knitpicks for knitting lace? I'm asking those of you that have invested in both.. and there's their ChiaoGoo Moso Bamboo Circular Knitting Needles  Dark Patina ones.. Not sure I like the plastic tubing as opposed to the cable on the Red Lace needles. Has anyone had experience with those needles either?
> Final Question. Size 32"? Is there a reason not to go bigger? like to 60"? That way one can spread out the shawl bigger to see how it's looking or is there are reason for the shorter length.. Remember, I'm not experienced at the fine lace weight knitting as most of you ladies. That's why I thought I would ask.
> Thank you in advance.
> Gloria
> 
> 
> 
> I think you should use what ever length cord you can knit with comfortably. I am thinking that while you may be right about spreading out your shawl as you get some size to it, that a 60" cord could get fiddly. I would think that a 32" should be plenty big enough, though I haven't personally used one that long. I usually start with a 16" and use that length to knit the shawl-ette size. For a full size shawl I either start with a 16" and change up to a 24" or just start with a 24" cord. I find the 24" cord more than sufficient for me personally using light weight yarns on projects of less then 1000 stitches.
> Just starting out, you probably would be more comfortable using a 32" cord. Just my opinion, as it really is hard to say since we all seem to be so individual within the same craft, and isn't that great, as it gives us the opportunity to learn so much from one another. :thumbup:
Click to expand...

You are so right. I didn't think about the longer cord getting fiddly.. i.e. tangled up sometimes? It's a good suggestion, and if I have both a shorter length cable and a longer one, I can always transfer it later, right? If I want to spread it out to check out how it's looking? Good suggestion on using the shorter cable... now I need to go see what size lace needles I have and how long they are. 
Thank you,
Gloria


----------



## britgirl

glacy1 said:


> DanaKay said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> glacy1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm looking at those CG Red Lace Needles.I have some of those sizes in the Knitpicks, so... are these much different? Are they better or worse or the same quality as the Knitpicks for knitting lace? I'm asking those of you that have invested in both.. and there's their ChiaoGoo Moso Bamboo Circular Knitting Needles  Dark Patina ones.. Not sure I like the plastic tubing as opposed to the cable on the Red Lace needles. Has anyone had experience with those needles either?
> Final Question. Size 32"? Is there a reason not to go bigger? like to 60"? That way one can spread out the shawl bigger to see how it's looking or is there are reason for the shorter length.. Remember, I'm not experienced at the fine lace weight knitting as most of you ladies. That's why I thought I would ask.
> Thank you in advance.
> Gloria
> 
> 
> 
> I think you should use what ever length cord you can knit with comfortably. I am thinking that while you may be right about spreading out your shawl as you get some size to it, that a 60" cord could get fiddly. I would think that a 32" should be plenty big enough, though I haven't personally used one that long. I usually start with a 16" and use that length to knit the shawl-ette size. For a full size shawl I either start with a 16" and change up to a 24" or just start with a 24" cord. I find the 24" cord more than sufficient for me personally using light weight yarns on projects of less then 1000 stitches.
> Just starting out, you probably would be more comfortable using a 32" cord. Just my opinion, as it really is hard to say since we all seem to be so individual within the same craft, and isn't that great, as it gives us the opportunity to learn so much from one another. :thumbup:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You are so right. I didn't think about the longer cord getting fiddly.. i.e. tangled up sometimes? It's a good suggestion, and if I have both a shorter length cable and a longer one, I can always transfer it later, right? If I want to spread it out to check out how it's looking? Good suggestion on using the shorter cable... now I need to go see what size lace needles I have and how long they are.
> Thank you,
> Gloria
Click to expand...

I knit the Elizabeth on 40 in cables, but honestly would have been just as comfortable on 32 in. The longer length did sort of get in the way, so with the Nadira I went back to 32 in. I find I often try and bunch my stitches closer to the end of the needle, so 32 in is more than long enough.

Sue


----------



## MEknitter

Wow! Don't wait a couple days to check this thread!  I had 11 pages to read through! You go, girls! I was so glad to read comments about the laceweight yarn. I love having the incentive to try it, but I really thought I was totally uncoordinated! It took 5 or 6 tries just to get the tab done, but discovered that if I made my stitches extra loose, I could pick up stitches more easily. I'm finding it difficult to knit with the laceweight, but going slowly and counting, counting, counting is helping. So glad I'm not the only one!
I had to go to NH to stay with my mother this weekend and didn't have the right size needles, so I did an Internet search for yarn stores on the way and found one - and they're having a huge yarn sale! I got Addi bamboo circulars - very nice, if a bit slippery. I'm going to stop on the way home and see if they're open )


----------



## MEknitter

stevieland said:


> Question: Did anyone that ordered the pattern from Craftsy before my revision of Wednesday evening ever get an email from them telling you that a revised pattern had been uploaded to the site? I am just checking to be sure that happened... it was supposed to go out within 24 hours... I know their pattern part of the site is in Beta test, so I just want to check if they are on it.


I didn't get an email, either, but I'll just put it in on my copy. Thanks for the notice, Dee!


----------



## stevieland

Hi. I am sitting in a coffee shop with my new laptop (whooo hoooo!) and feel sassy like the youngsters sitting next to me. The young barista even complimented me on my hairstyle! I have finally entered the 21st century.  

And now, down to business....

Thanks for letting me know about the emails or lack thereof. I emailed craftsy to let them know, so if anyone gets that notification email from then, will you comment here so I know?

Re: cable length... For shawls, I also start out with a 24" cable, and then when the stitches start getting tight on that, I switch to a 32". I think I went longer when I knitted a circular shawl, but for these triangles, I don't personally feel the need. I use the Addis but not the interchangeables, so I just work the purl row with the needle with the longer cable and then I'm good to go.


----------



## CathyAnn

MEknitter said:


> stevieland said:
> 
> 
> 
> Question: Did anyone that ordered the pattern from Craftsy before my revision of Wednesday evening ever get an email from them telling you that a revised pattern had been uploaded to the site? I am just checking to be sure that happened... it was supposed to go out within 24 hours... I know their pattern part of the site is in Beta test, so I just want to check if they are on it.
> 
> 
> 
> I didn't get an email, either, but I'll just put it in on my copy. Thanks for the notice, Dee!
Click to expand...

I went to Craftsy right after Dee told us about the problem. Looking up my pattern, I saw that the change had been made on there so printed that page out to replace the one with the error. No problem.

In knitting with the lace yarn on #3 needles, my stitch markers were being a big pain (and they're small ones!). I only use them around the center stitch and next to the borders. With the yarnovers right next to the markers, well... . So I decided to remove those next to the borders, and I don't even miss them! However, I know that I will have to mark the repeats at the wide border, Chart 6.


----------



## stevieland

CathyAnn said:


> MEknitter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> stevieland said:
> 
> 
> 
> Question: Did anyone that ordered the pattern from Craftsy before my revision of Wednesday evening ever get an email from them telling you that a revised pattern had been uploaded to the site? I am just checking to be sure that happened... it was supposed to go out within 24 hours... I know their pattern part of the site is in Beta test, so I just want to check if they are on it.
> 
> 
> 
> I didn't get an email, either, but I'll just put it in on my copy. Thanks for the notice, Dee!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I went to Craftsy right after Dee told us about the problem. Looking up my pattern, I saw that the change had been made on there so printed that page out to replace the one with the error. No problem.
> 
> In knitting with the lace yarn on #3 needles, my stitch markers were being a big pain (and they're small ones!). I only use them around the center stitch and next to the borders. With the yarnovers right next to the markers, well... . So I decided to remove those next to the borders, and I don't even miss them! However, I know that I will have to mark the repeats at the wide border, Chart 6.
Click to expand...

I just hang one of those plastic knitting safety pin thingies on the center stitch and move it up as I go. I can see the big thing coming up and know that I am getting to the end of my pattern repeats.

But the exception was that I did need those bad boys on the Chart 6... because those long pattern repeats are really hard to memorize (I know I can't) and so those markers help keep track.


----------



## Deeknits

CathyAnn said:


> .....In knitting with the lace yarn on #3 needles, my stitch markers were being a big pain (and they're small ones!). I only use them around the center stitch and next to the borders. With the yarnovers right next to the markers, well... . So I decided to remove those next to the borders, and I don't even miss them! However, I know that I will have to mark the repeats at the wide border, Chart 6.


I also only use markers at the borders and either side of the center stitch. For the first time I'm fighting those markers, too. I like the idea of the safety pin thingy just on that center stitch...gonna try that!


----------



## stevieland

QUESTION:

I am going to start designing a new shawl in the next couple of week while I finish up my new (red!) sample of Glenallen and finish up test knitting. 

So I put this question to you, my loyal and wonderful Shawlettes:

What shape shawl would be your first choice to knit?

I am considering:

- Rectangular wrap but with an interesting construction with knitted on borders on each end so it wouldn't get boring

- Elongated triangle with a rounded tip and an insert in the middle, and maybe with a knitted on border (think sort of like a Faroese but more modern)

- Semi-circular with a knitted on border 

Any thoughts? I figured that since this new design might be used for the next KAL (if you all want to keep doing them of course) it was only fitting to check with you. 

Thanks for taking the time to answer when you get the chance. No rush, believe me.


----------



## CathyAnn

Deeknits said:


> CathyAnn said:
> 
> 
> 
> .....In knitting with the lace yarn on #3 needles, my stitch markers were being a big pain (and they're small ones!). I only use them around the center stitch and next to the borders. With the yarnovers right next to the markers, well... . So I decided to remove those next to the borders, and I don't even miss them! However, I know that I will have to mark the repeats at the wide border, Chart 6.
> 
> 
> 
> I also only use markers at the borders and either side of the center stitch. For the first time I'm fighting those markers, too. I like the idea of the safety pin thingy just on that center stitch...gonna try that!
Click to expand...

ME TOO!!!!!


----------



## Dreamfli

stevieland said:



> QUESTION:
> 
> I am going to start designing a new shawl in the next couple of week while I finish up my new (red!) sample of Glenallen and finish up test knitting.
> 
> So I put this question to you, my loyal and wonderful Shawlettes:
> 
> What shape shawl would be your first choice to knit?
> 
> I am considering:
> 
> - Rectangular wrap but with an interesting construction with knitted on borders on each end so it wouldn't get boring
> 
> - Elongated triangle with a rounded tip and an insert in the middle, and maybe with a knitted on border (think sort of like a Faroese but more modern)
> 
> - Semi-circular with a knitted on border
> 
> Any thoughts? I figured that since this new design might be used for the next KAL (if you all want to keep doing them of course) it was only fitting to check with you.
> 
> Thanks for taking the time to answer when you get the chance. No rush, believe me.


My vote- rectangle first,then Semi circular, the elongated ?? Would have to see it
(not sure what that would look like.


----------



## CathyAnn

Dee, anything you design would be gorgeous!!! However, for my personal taste, I am attracted to the "elongated triangle with a rounded tip and an insert in the middle, and maybe with a knitted on border (think sort of like a Faroese but more modern)."

Whatever you designed, I would knit and join in on the KAL.  :thumbup:

Edit: I just read DanaKay's input, and I'm inclined to agree with her about the rectangular shape. If I had my druthers, I'd druther knit a different shape.


----------



## DanaKay

I would never get a retangular stole made, but perhaps the semi-circle I am thinking. Are you talking attaching the edge as you go, or making it completely separate then attaching? Your elongated triangle concept sounds interesting too.


----------



## Silverowl

Elongated triangle with a rounded tip and an insert in the middle, and maybe with a knitted on border (think sort of like a Faroese but more modern)

I have to say that this sounds intriguing!!!!


----------



## stevieland

Disregard this... I just double posted....


----------



## roed2er

I just found that the app is also available for my Nook Color--- I may just have to get it. Thanks for the heads up and review.


----------



## stevieland

DanaKay said:


> I would never get a retangular stole made, but perhaps the semi-circle I am thinking. Are you talking attaching the edge as you go, or making it completely separate then attaching? Your elongated triangle concept sounds interesting too.


If and when I do design a rectangle, I promise it would not be boring. Dana, we've talked about rectangles before... and doing the usual same pattern back and forth would drive me nuts. I wouldn't ever design anything that would personally bore me to knit, since I end up knitting at least two in a row of almost any design! That's why my patterns all have separate sections that change before they get irritating... I have a short attention span.

I was thinking to knit the semi circle first and then do a knitted on border at right angles. I am researching the math involved with these new shapes.


----------



## britgirl

stevieland said:


> QUESTION:
> 
> I am going to start designing a new shawl in the next couple of week while I finish up my new (red!) sample of Glenallen and finish up test knitting.
> 
> So I put this question to you, my loyal and wonderful Shawlettes:
> 
> What shape shawl would be your first choice to knit?
> 
> I am considering:
> 
> - Rectangular wrap but with an interesting construction with knitted on borders on each end so it wouldn't get boring
> 
> - Elongated triangle with a rounded tip and an insert in the middle, and maybe with a knitted on border (think sort of like a Faroese but more modern)
> 
> - Semi-circular with a knitted on border
> 
> Any thoughts? I figured that since this new design might be used for the next KAL (if you all want to keep doing them of course) it was only fitting to check with you.
> 
> Thanks for taking the time to answer when you get the chance. No rush, believe me.


I would be very interested in a Faroese. I had looked for one a while back and really didn't find that many out there.

Anyway, I would knit any that you designed. I am not sure that I understand the knitted on border.

Sue


----------



## britgirl

stevieland said:


> DanaKay said:
> 
> 
> 
> I would never get a retangular stole made, but perhaps the semi-circle I am thinking. Are you talking attaching the edge as you go, or making it completely separate then attaching? Your elongated triangle concept sounds interesting too.
> 
> 
> 
> If and when I do design a rectangle, I promise it would not be boring. Dana, we've talked about rectangles before... and doing the usual same pattern back and forth would drive me nuts. I wouldn't ever design anything that would personally bore me to knit, since I end up knitting at least two in a row of almost any design! That's why my patterns all have separate sections that change before they get irritating... I have a short attention span.
> 
> I was thinking to knit the semi circle first and then do a knitted on border at right angles. I am researching the math involved with these new shapes.
Click to expand...

I like the separate sections,as like you say, they don't allow you to get irritated. It's funny as you named one in Nadira "Transition to border" and it made me think of Sweet Lorraine's analogy of giving birth to her shawl. I just reached that part and it makes me think of pregnancy too, having worked your way through chart 2, then entering transition, taking a deep breath as you prepare for the really hard part in the border, with that extra wide pattern repeat that you have warned us about!

Sue


----------



## glacy1

stevieland said:


> QUESTION:
> 
> I am going to start designing a new shawl in the next couple of week while I finish up my new (red!) sample of Glenallen and finish up test knitting.
> 
> So I put this question to you, my loyal and wonderful Shawlettes:
> 
> What shape shawl would be your first choice to knit?
> 
> I am considering:
> 
> - Rectangular wrap but with an interesting construction with knitted on borders on each end so it wouldn't get boring
> 
> - Elongated triangle with a rounded tip and an insert in the middle, and maybe with a knitted on border (think sort of like a Faroese but more modern)
> 
> - Semi-circular with a knitted on border
> 
> Any thoughts? I figured that since this new design might be used for the next KAL (if you all want to keep doing them of course) it was only fitting to check with you.
> 
> Thanks for taking the time to answer when you get the chance. No rush, believe me.


I was just looking at some of Elizabeth Zimmermans' half circle shawls and drooling... Either that or one of the ones that has longer ends that curl around.. what are those called? It's like a half-circle but the ends curve around more like a cresent moon shape.. I don't know what that's called. 
I'm also looking at knitting a Pelerine for someone in washable yarn, since everything goes into her washer and dryer... She wants a poncho type thing that will actually keep her warm as opposed to the openwork crocheted one that I made her a couple of years back. Did not keep her warm so she rarely wears it.. and the yarn cost me $25 per hank and used 3 hanks.. so it's a shame she does not wear it. I made it the way she wanted it but since the winter wind goes through it.. it was great for a spring day that is not too hot or too cold.. A solid pelerine would keep her warm, don't you think? One like this? http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/pelerine-so40

But I digress.. half circle, cresent moon shaped or rectangle, as far as my vote. 
Gloria


----------



## glacy1

Faroese? Is that a shape? 

ETA: I just looked up Faroese Shawl on Google.. and it is apparently what I was describing.. as far as the longer edges... Is it difficult for a beginner lace knitter?


----------



## grannysk

stevieland said:


> QUESTION:
> 
> I am going to start designing a new shawl in the next couple of week while I finish up my new (red!) sample of Glenallen and finish up test knitting.
> 
> So I put this question to you, my loyal and wonderful Shawlettes:
> 
> What shape shawl would be your first choice to knit?
> 
> I am considering:
> 
> - Rectangular wrap but with an interesting construction with knitted on borders on each end so it wouldn't get boring
> 
> - Elongated triangle with a rounded tip and an insert in the middle, and maybe with a knitted on border (think sort of like a Faroese but more modern)
> 
> - Semi-circular with a knitted on border
> 
> Any thoughts? I figured that since this new design might be used for the next KAL (if you all want to keep doing them of course) it was only fitting to check with you.
> 
> Thanks for taking the time to answer when you get the chance. No rush, believe me.


My choice would be a semi-circular with a border knitted on to the main section as you work it.


----------



## Jenwild

Far out guys, I was wondering why I hadn't had an update for this KAL. I thought you all must have been too busy to be posting. Well looked this morning and there were 10 pages to read, gosh !!

I've started my Nadira, with light weight Angora yarn, it's not fuzzy at all so that's good ! It is much smaller than the baby weight I used before so it's turning out a lot smaller, I am on to the third repeat of chart 2 and it's looking stunning, my DH commented how pretty it looked !! Go figure. I can't tell how big it will be but if it's small it won't matter. We have very cold winters here so this will be more a spring even summer accessory when we get the cool breezes.

It's Ice yarn pale orange, I'd probably call it apricot but it is pretty. Seems to be much easier than Alex but she was my first so maybe my brain has been trained better now.


----------



## Jenwild

OOPs sorry, Dee as far as shapes for your next masterpiece I would be interested in a rectangle. Have you ever thought about a smaller triangle in heavier yarn that I could wear during winter ?? Around my neck, I guess I could just do part of the charts to achieve that, any thoughts any one ??


----------



## SweetLorraine

I didn't know what a Faroese Shawl looked like. So I looked it up...interesting shape! However, as I tell everyone who will listen, you are my favorite designer and I will knit anything you design.


----------



## stevieland

This is great.... I am going to have to make a chart and put check marks!!! 

You know how some of those triangle shawls are much wider than they are deep? Instead of increasing 4 st every two rows you increase 6 st. The popular Ishbel Shawl is an example of that. 

You can block also them so the the ends turn up like glacy says. The picture at the end of this post is sort of what that looks like (the perspective is a bit odd on the pic, sorry), although I was thinking not as deep and with an insert that might be an inch or 2 wide so soften the tip. You could block it straight or curved. These sit really nicely on your shoulders without falling off. (Not my design by the way.)

But the semi circular ones are very popular and would be a bit easier but still have that more challenging knitted on border.

What I don't want to design are those short row, stockinette body really shallow shawls that are everywhere on Ravelry. They are nice if you just want to knock out a quickie (that sounded wrong!) but I think we are up to more challenging than that, right Shawlettes?


----------



## Jenwild

OMG that's gorgeous !!!!!!!!!!!

Is it HARD !!!!!!!!

Stop it, it's like being tickled, you know you like it so much sometimes you wish it would stop, it's a kind of sweet torture.................. where am I going to find enough time to make these beautiful creations !!


----------



## Silverowl

Jenwild said:


> OMG that's gorgeous !!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> Is it HARD !!!!!!!!
> 
> Stop it, it's like being tickled, you know you like it so much sometimes you wish it would stop, it's a kind of sweet torture.................. where am I going to find enough time to make these beautiful creations !!


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## stevieland

Jenwild said:


> OMG that's gorgeous !!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> Is it HARD !!!!!!!!
> 
> Stop it, it's like being tickled, you know you like it so much sometimes you wish it would stop, it's a kind of sweet torture.................. where am I going to find enough time to make these beautiful creations !!


It has those Estonian Cluster stitches and the pattern is very much like that free Laminaria shawl on Knitty.com. I wouldn't say it's hard exactly.... Here is another pic... i used a bamboo yarn and should have gone up a needle size... my bad... but see how that shape lays with that method of blocking? If you look up either shawl on Ravelry, you can see other versions that show the cool stitches better than these pics.


----------



## britgirl

stevieland said:


> Jenwild said:
> 
> 
> 
> OMG that's gorgeous !!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> Is it HARD !!!!!!!!
> 
> Stop it, it's like being tickled, you know you like it so much sometimes you wish it would stop, it's a kind of sweet torture.................. where am I going to find enough time to make these beautiful creations !!
> 
> 
> 
> Here is another pic... i used a bamboo yarn and should have gone up a needle size... my bad... but see how that shape lays with that method of blocking?
Click to expand...

That is beautiful!

Sue


----------



## stevieland

Jenwild said:


> OOPs sorry, Dee as far as shapes for your next masterpiece I would be interested in a rectangle. Have you ever thought about a smaller triangle in heavier yarn that I could wear during winter ?? Around my neck, I guess I could just do part of the charts to achieve that, any thoughts any one ??


Yes, I have thought about that heavier triangle... that is a few designs from now, and it will have lace and cables... already it is ruminating in my head.... has been for a while.



SweetLorraine said:


> I didn't know what a Faroese Shawl looked like. So I looked it up...interesting shape! However, as I tell everyone who will listen, you are my favorite designer and I will knit anything you design.


Bless your heart!!

I would avoid a true faroese myself because due to my rather ample proportions, as I would look like a big tank wearing a tablecloth if I wore one of those in the traditional way. (Isn't that a lovely image!!!?) I was thinking something that could be worn in back, on the side, or in front cowboy style... and the faroese sort of needs to be worn just in one way. That's why I thought to modify it a tad to look more modern.


----------



## CathyAnn

Those shawls are absolutely stunning, Dee. I knit something similar in that shape, and like wearing it. Whatever you decide to do, I'll love it!


----------



## stevieland

CathyAnn said:


> Those shawls are absolutely stunning, Dee. I knit something similar in that shape, and like wearing it. Whatever you decide to do, I'll love it!


The 1897 one, right?


----------



## CathyAnn

No, I was thinking of A Leafy Hug Shawl. The 1897 shawl is rather long so it will tie in back, but the depth at the back actually covers part of my hind quarters and I'm not short.

I knit this shawl because it was easy and called for DK weight yarn. (I had some Madelinetosh DK.) I wanted something that was a quick knit while waiting for the Nadira.


----------



## stevieland

CathyAnn said:


> No, I was thinking of A Leafy Hug Shawl. The 1897 shawl is rather long so it will tie in back, but the depth at the back actually covers part of my hind quarters and I'm not short.
> 
> I knit this shawl because it was easy and called for DK weight yarn. (I had some Madelinetosh DK.) I wanted something that was a quick knit while waiting for the Nadira.


Oh right, I remember now. Pretty! I think that one and the one I posted have the same math to make those wings possible.


----------



## Dreamfli

CathyAnn said:


> No, I was thinking of A Leafy Hug Shawl. The 1897 shawl is rather long so it will tie in back, but the depth at the back actually covers part of my hind quarters and I'm not short.
> 
> I knit this shawl because it was easy and called for DK weight yarn. (I had some Madelinetosh DK.) I wanted something that was a quick knit while waiting for the Nadira.


This was quick for you? Wow that is beautiful. Really nice job.


----------



## DanaKay

Dreamfli, I was thinking the very same thing. I seem to get slower and slower at knitting. That would have not been a quick knit for me. A quick knit for me would be a pair of basic socks and that is 32 to 40 hours for the pair for me.


----------



## Marianne818

Oh my goodness, I'll never be able to keep up with all these beautiful shawls... I barely got the Alexandra done, thought about going back and doing the Ashton, now the Nadira is out and it is beautiful. I think there is the Elizabeth and others in Dee's patterns. Not sure if I have bitten off more than I can chew :shock: ROFL, one at a time, the best way, but first I have to make a few dishcloths for some friends that have offered to help stay with Mom a few hours a week so I can have time to relax and not feel rushed to hurry home. They have requested new dishcloths as payment!! I can do that! :XD: :XD: 
I'll keep reading and getting all the helpful hints and ideas. Will make this decision after I make about 20 dishcloths.. gads.... what did I agree to?? :-D


----------



## DanaKay

CathyAnn, It is very nice, even more so for a quick knit. You must have some speedy needles.


----------



## DanaKay

Marianne, That is so nice to have someone to give you a break. Every caregiver really needs a break for a bit. I think that is so sweet of your friends to offer, and the price sure is right!

Dish clothes, goodness, I will soon have to fit them in somewhere too. I usually do a few dozen for gifts at Christmas as by then they are all needing new, and I have them spoiled with using them! Each year it seems I need to make more and more.
Socks too. Once they put hand knitted socks on their feet that is all my family wants to wear!


----------



## Cats_Mommy2

glacy1 said:


> britgirl said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pacific Rose said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sue and Agnes,
> The first thing I do when I print out the charts is highlight every 3rd row and write in the numbers for stockinette if any are over 3. But when it comes to knitting rows and rows of multiple dec's and yo's that are in lattice work type stuff, my poor eyes and brain couldn't make heads or tails of it. Something as simple as putting a piece of paper above the row I'm knitting took the jumble out of it.
> 
> So Agnes is one of these people who can use the pattern from the computer screen. I envy you. I can't sit still. The knitting and pattern binder go with me... to the porch swing or to church (just in case I can finish a purl row before or after service). It's like my security blanket and sanity.
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, I couldn't sit in front of the computer screen. Usually I have the pattern on the magnetic board on my lap, and, more often than not, a dog lying on either side of me.
> 
> Sue
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I like downloading the patterns onto my Kindle Fire, and then I can take the pattern anywhere with me without printing it (cost of ink, you know), but the Nadira shawl and the Huggable Bears by GyspyCream do not open on the Kindle (even though they are PDF's) so I guess I will have to print them out so that they can go everywhere with me.
Click to expand...

Maybe you need to update your PDF reader on your Kindle. The new version will open older PDFs, but an old version will sometimes balk at opening a file written on a newer version.


----------



## Jenwild

stevieland said:


> Jenwild said:
> 
> 
> 
> OOPs sorry, Dee as far as shapes for your next masterpiece I would be interested in a rectangle. Have you ever thought about a smaller triangle in heavier yarn that I could wear during winter ?? Around my neck, I guess I could just do part of the charts to achieve that, any thoughts any one ??
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, I have thought about that heavier triangle... that is a few designs from now, and it will have lace and cables... already it is ruminating in my head.... has been for a while.
> 
> Dee when you're ready you know I'll be waiting.......in the mean time I'll just try to keep up with what you've already done !!
Click to expand...


----------



## CathyAnn

By a "quick knit," I mean that it was very easy. The lace portion is a sequence of repeats easy to remember after a short while. AND, it was knit with DK yarn. So, it didn't take all that long.


----------



## glacy1

Cats_Mommy2 said:


> glacy1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> britgirl said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pacific Rose said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sue and Agnes,
> The first thing I do when I print out the charts is highlight every 3rd row and write in the numbers for stockinette if any are over 3. But when it comes to knitting rows and rows of multiple dec's and yo's that are in lattice work type stuff, my poor eyes and brain couldn't make heads or tails of it. Something as simple as putting a piece of paper above the row I'm knitting took the jumble out of it.
> 
> So Agnes is one of these people who can use the pattern from the computer screen. I envy you. I can't sit still. The knitting and pattern binder go with me... to the porch swing or to church (just in case I can finish a purl row before or after service). It's like my security blanket and sanity.
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, I couldn't sit in front of the computer screen. Usually I have the pattern on the magnetic board on my lap, and, more often than not, a dog lying on either side of me.
> 
> Sue
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I like downloading the patterns onto my Kindle Fire, and then I can take the pattern anywhere with me without printing it (cost of ink, you know), but the Nadira shawl and the Huggable Bears by GyspyCream do not open on the Kindle (even though they are PDF's) so I guess I will have to print them out so that they can go everywhere with me.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Maybe you need to update your PDF reader on your Kindle. The new version will open older PDFs, but an old version will sometimes balk at opening a file written on a newer version.
Click to expand...

I will give that a try and report back.


----------



## Deeknits

I've had a rectangle shawl on my To-Do list. I don't think it would be boring, especially not one of yours. My first lace shawl was a semi-circular and I'd love to do another one of those, especially one you designed. 

I had to look up the Faroese shawl...I really like the shape, especially the gently curved edge. Although I love the points on all I've done so far I'm ready for a non-pointy edge!

So my vote would be for circular or Faroese-type first then a rectangle.


----------



## AlderRose

Cats Mommy, Glacy, Britgirl, & Agnes,
I just bite the bullet and print the pattern out. You should see what they look like when I get done with them. I keep track of chart & row repeats with hatch marks, note when I change to a 2nd or 3rd skein, and make notes of ideas or adjustments for the next time I knit it. How do you do that on the computer or kindle? One thing you don't have to worry about with the computer and kindle is the pattern getting blown away or swiped for coloring paper by a grandchild. 

I think it's neat how we each use different methods to manage our knitting but we all come up with these beautiful shawls. And we are from all around the world... knitting together. How cool is that!!!


----------



## agnescr

Pacific Rose...I use word in microsoft office for reading my patterns....on the taskbar at the top near middle is what looks like a word balloon and next to it what loook like a wee pen... the balloon is a post it note where I record every thing I do with shawl eg. yarn needles start date where I put life lines in which row I finished on. the wee pen is for marking the row I am working on when finished that row right click 1st stitch on that row to delete it mark next row ....and so on.......go on have a wee practice, PM me if that's not clear


----------



## glacy1

agnescr said:


> Pacific Rose...I use word in microsoft office for reading my patterns....on the taskbar at the top near middle is what looks like a word balloon and next to it what loook like a wee pen... the balloon is a post it note where I record every thing I do with shawl eg. yarn needles start date where I put life lines in which row I finished on. the wee pen is for marking the row I am working on when finished that row right click 1st stitch on that row to delete it mark next row ....and so on.......go on have a wee practice, PM me if that's not clear


Hmmm. I may have to investigate this technique.


----------



## glacy1

stevieland said:


> Jenwild said:
> 
> 
> 
> OOPs sorry, Dee as far as shapes for your next masterpiece I would be interested in a rectangle. Have you ever thought about a smaller triangle in heavier yarn that I could wear during winter ?? Around my neck, I guess I could just do part of the charts to achieve that, any thoughts any one ??
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, I have thought about that heavier triangle... that is a few designs from now, and it will have lace and cables... already it is ruminating in my head.... has been for a while.
> 
> 
> 
> SweetLorraine said:
> 
> 
> 
> I didn't know what a Faroese Shawl looked like. So I looked it up...interesting shape! However, as I tell everyone who will listen, you are my favorite designer and I will knit anything you design.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Bless your heart!!
> 
> I would avoid a true faroese myself because due to my rather ample proportions, as I would look like a big tank wearing a tablecloth if I wore one of those in the traditional way. (Isn't that a lovely image!!!?) I was thinking something that could be worn in back, on the side, or in front cowboy style... and the faroese sort of needs to be worn just in one way. That's why I thought to modify it a tad to look more modern.
Click to expand...

I also have an amble .... proportion.. perhaps that is not the shape for me either...


----------



## glacy1

Cats_Mommy2 said:


> glacy1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> britgirl said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pacific Rose said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sue and Agnes,
> The first thing I do when I print out the charts is highlight every 3rd row and write in the numbers for stockinette if any are over 3. But when it comes to knitting rows and rows of multiple dec's and yo's that are in lattice work type stuff, my poor eyes and brain couldn't make heads or tails of it. Something as simple as putting a piece of paper above the row I'm knitting took the jumble out of it.
> 
> So Agnes is one of these people who can use the pattern from the computer screen. I envy you. I can't sit still. The knitting and pattern binder go with me... to the porch swing or to church (just in case I can finish a purl row before or after service). It's like my security blanket and sanity.
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, I couldn't sit in front of the computer screen. Usually I have the pattern on the magnetic board on my lap, and, more often than not, a dog lying on either side of me.
> 
> Sue
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I like downloading the patterns onto my Kindle Fire, and then I can take the pattern anywhere with me without printing it (cost of ink, you know), but the Nadira shawl and the Huggable Bears by GyspyCream do not open on the Kindle (even though they are PDF's) so I guess I will have to print them out so that they can go everywhere with me.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Maybe you need to update your PDF reader on your Kindle. The new version will open older PDFs, but an old version will sometimes balk at opening a file written on a newer version.
Click to expand...

Updating Adobe did not work. I'll just have to keep using that reader program that I downloaded earlier. Drag the files from the pc, and open them in that program


----------



## Bethknits79

stevieland said:


> QUESTION:
> 
> I am going to start designing a new shawl in the next couple of week while I finish up my new (red!) sample of Glenallen and finish up test knitting.
> 
> So I put this question to you, my loyal and wonderful Shawlettes:
> 
> What shape shawl would be your first choice to knit?
> 
> I am considering:
> 
> - Rectangular wrap but with an interesting construction with knitted on borders on each end so it wouldn't get boring
> 
> - Elongated triangle with a rounded tip and an insert in the middle, and maybe with a knitted on border (think sort of like a Faroese but more modern)
> 
> - Semi-circular with a knitted on border
> 
> Any thoughts? I figured that since this new design might be used for the next KAL (if you all want to keep doing them of course) it was only fitting to check with you.
> 
> Thanks for taking the time to answer when you get the chance. No rush, believe me.


Hmmmmm.......I'm torn between the semi-circular and the rectangle. Either one sounds wonderful.


----------



## Bethknits79

stevieland said:


> Yes, I have thought about that heavier triangle... that is a few designs from now, and it will have lace and cables... already it is ruminating in my head.... has been for a while.


Oh my goodness lace and cables be still my heart!!! Please let me know whenever you get around to designing that. It sounds like something I would LOVE. By the way by heavier triangle do you mean it would be knit in DK or worsted weight? Sorry if that is a silly question.


----------



## roed2er

stevieland said:


> This is great.... I am going to have to make a chart and put check marks!!!
> 
> You know how some of those triangle shawls are much wider than they are deep? Instead of increasing 4 st every two rows you increase 6 st. The popular Ishbel Shawl is an example of that.
> 
> You can block also them so the the ends turn up like glacy says. The picture at the end of this post is sort of what that looks like (the perspective is a bit odd on the pic, sorry), although I was thinking not as deep and with an insert that might be an inch or 2 wide so soften the tip. You could block it straight or curved. These sit really nicely on your shoulders without falling off. (Not my design by the way.)
> 
> But the semi circular ones are very popular and would be a bit easier but still have that more challenging knitted on border.
> 
> What I don't want to design are those short row, stockinette body really shallow shawls that are everywhere on Ravelry. They are nice if you just want to knock out a quickie (that sounded wrong!) but I think we are up to more challenging than that, right Shawlettes?


I love this! I can see some of the components that we know like the center spine but then how it builds and expands on our growing skills and confidence. A very nice progression ---- if I had seen this first instead of the Ashton, I don't know if I ever would have tried. Now I have faith to follow wherever you lead.

In the meantime, I am sitting here in Florida with fingers crossed that my yarn and harmony needles arrive tomorrow; I am anxious to meet Nadira.


----------



## grannysk

stevieland said:


> CathyAnn said:
> 
> 
> 
> No, I was thinking of A Leafy Hug Shawl. The 1897 shawl is rather long so it will tie in back, but the depth at the back actually covers part of my hind quarters and I'm not short.
> 
> I knit this shawl because it was easy and called for DK weight yarn. (I had some Madelinetosh DK.) I wanted something that was a quick knit while waiting for the Nadira.
> 
> 
> 
> Oh right, I remember now. Pretty! I think that one and the one I posted have the same math to make those wings possible.
Click to expand...

I really like the shape of these shawls - looks like they would hug the shoulders nicely


----------



## EqLady

CathyAnn - you mentioned markers about 10 pages back - someone on Ashton or Alexandra KALs mentioned using jump rings for markers. Since I felt the plastic rings I was using on Wilshire, even the small ones, were distorting my knitting, I tried the jump rings - they are wonderful! Available at Michaels in different sizes so you can use one that is very close to the needle size. Cheap solution to an annoying problem.


----------



## KnitQuiltBeader

I'm only on page 14, but had to go away to look up Faroese Shawl on Wikipedia. See it at: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Faroese_shawl

It's intriguing, especially when they talk about slightly shaping the shoulders so it doesn't fall off when the wearer walks around. However, it does say to start at the outside edge by casting on hundreds of stitches. Yikes! That would be intimidating to start that way.

I don't have a preference for what kind of shawl you choose next Dee. I just love what you've designed so far.


----------



## KnitQuiltBeader

Back on page 11 or so on this KAL, someone talked about having a hard time downloading a pattern from Ravelry to their android tablet. 

I bought a small (7") android tablet just before they came out with a new model. I discovered why that tablet was so reasonably priced when I tried to download my pattern from Ravelry. The download was "unsuccessful" because my operating system on my tablet was not the latest version and I can't upgrade it without buying a new tablet. Hmmm. 

I've discovered a work-around for my problem. I have a 16 GB micro-card in my tablet for storage of photos, etc. All I had to do is put it into my computer like I do with my regular thumb drives and download the pdf pattern to that. Then when I put the card back in my tablet it was easy to access the pattern on the micro-card.

Would that work for any of you?

Denise


----------



## CathyAnn

EqLady said:


> CathyAnn - you mentioned markers about 10 pages back - someone on Ashton or Alexandra KALs mentioned using jump rings for markers. Since I felt the plastic rings I was using on Wilshire, even the small ones, were distorting my knitting, I tried the jump rings - they are wonderful! Available at Michaels in different sizes so you can use one that is very close to the needle size. Cheap solution to an annoying problem.


I know what you mean about "distorting". I don't really like the ones I have, and they break easily too. I have jump rings, but they bug me in knitting this shawl - OK with fingering weight yarn.

I've started doing what Dee mentioned a few pages ago and am using a plastic "safety pin" and attaching it to the center stitch, moving it up after each row. MUCH better with the yarn I'm using. I think I will use them (the plastic safety pins) when I get to the border rows and need to keep track of the repeats.

Thanks for the suggestion, though. It's a good one!
____________________________

Pacific Rose, like you, I print out the patterns and write on them keeping track of everything like you do. Then it's all there for future reference. In fact, I buy those folders with pockets on the inside of the front and back covers, and have a three-hole insert. I three-hole punch the pattern for the insert and keep all else I want pertaining to the pattern in the pockets. I find it very interesting all the different ways we store and use patterns, etc.


----------



## CathyAnn

KnitQuiltBeader said:


> I'm only on page 14, but had to go away to look up Faroese Shawl on Wikipedia. See it at: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Faroese_shawl
> 
> It's intriguing, especially when they talk about slightly shaping the shoulders so it doesn't fall off when the wearer walks around. However, it does say to start at the outside edge by casting on hundreds of stitches. Yikes! That would be intimidating to start that way.
> 
> I don't have a preference for what kind of shawl you choose next Dee. I just love what you've designed so far.


The "A Leafy Hug Shawl" started out the same way as the Ashton, at the center top of the shawl - no tab. To get the curving shape, on the purl rows, just before knitting the borders, yarnovers were added, so on pattern rows, there were four yarnover increases just like the triangle shawls, and on the back, purl side, two yarnover increases.


----------



## stevieland

KnitQuiltBeader said:


> I'm only on page 14, but had to go away to look up Faroese Shawl on Wikipedia. See it at: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Faroese_shawl
> 
> It's intriguing, especially when they talk about slightly shaping the shoulders so it doesn't fall off when the wearer walks around. However, it does say to start at the outside edge by casting on hundreds of stitches. Yikes! That would be intimidating to start that way.
> 
> I don't have a preference for what kind of shawl you choose next Dee. I just love what you've designed so far.


That is the traditional way to do those, but I've seen other modern patterns that start from the top down.

I personally hate casting on 500+ stitches and decreasing up to the top (bottom up) on shawls. A lot of the short row crescent shawls do that.... I've knitted a few, but I didn't enjoy it. Many do, but there is something about it that irritates me. For some reason I don't mind binding off that many stitches, because it seems like such a nice dramatic way to finish something I've spent so much time knitting. Plus the rows go really fast in the beginning. I don't foresee designing anything like that personally.

I told myself when I started: If I wouldn't love to knit it, I'm not designing it. And if I can't watch tv at work (tough job, isn't it!?) while I'm knitting the sample, well, I'm not designing it either. Luckily, I can watch tv and knit pretty complicated stuff so I can promise increasingly fancy shawls in the future, but even I have a limit.


----------



## glacy1

KnitQuiltBeader said:


> Back on page 11 or so on this KAL, someone talked about having a hard time downloading a pattern from Ravelry to their android tablet.
> 
> I bought a small (7") android tablet just before they came out with a new model. I discovered why that tablet was so reasonably priced when I tried to download my pattern from Ravelry. The download was "unsuccessful" because my operating system on my tablet was not the latest version and I can't upgrade it without buying a new tablet. Hmmm.
> 
> I've discovered a work-around for my problem. I have a 16 GB micro-card in my tablet for storage of photos, etc. All I had to do is put it into my computer like I do with my regular thumb drives and download the pdf pattern to that. Then when I put the card back in my tablet it was easy to access the pattern on the micro-card.
> 
> Would that work for any of you?
> 
> Denise


I've not found a slot on the Kindle Fire for a memory card. Good idea though.


----------



## Silverowl

stevieland said:


> KnitQuiltBeader said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm only on page 14, but had to go away to look up Faroese Shawl on Wikipedia. See it at: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Faroese_shawl
> 
> It's intriguing, especially when they talk about slightly shaping the shoulders so it doesn't fall off when the wearer walks around. However, it does say to start at the outside edge by casting on hundreds of stitches. Yikes! That would be intimidating to start that way.
> 
> I don't have a preference for what kind of shawl you choose next Dee. I just love what you've designed so far.
> 
> 
> 
> That is the traditional way to do those, but I've seen other modern patterns that start from the top down.
> 
> I personally hate casting on 500+ stitches and decreasing up to the top (bottom up) on shawls. A lot of the short row crescent shawls do that.... I've knitted a few, but I didn't enjoy it. Many do, but there is something about it that irritates me. For some reason I don't mind binding off that many stitches, because it seems like such a nice dramatic way to finish something I've spent so much time knitting. Plus the rows go really fast in the beginning. I don't foresee designing anything like that personally.
> 
> I told myself when I started: If I wouldn't love to knit it, I'm not designing it. And if I can't watch tv at work (tough job, isn't it!?) while I'm knitting the sample, well, I'm not designing it either. Luckily, I can watch tv and knit pretty complicated stuff so I can promise increasingly fancy shawls in the future, but even I have a limit.
Click to expand...

I have to say I would rather cast off a large number of stitches rather than cast them on.


----------



## britgirl

Silverowl said:


> stevieland said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> KnitQuiltBeader said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm only on page 14, but had to go away to look up Faroese Shawl on Wikipedia. See it at: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Faroese_shawl
> 
> It's intriguing, especially when they talk about slightly shaping the shoulders so it doesn't fall off when the wearer walks around. However, it does say to start at the outside edge by casting on hundreds of stitches. Yikes! That would be intimidating to start that way.
> 
> I don't have a preference for what kind of shawl you choose next Dee. I just love what you've designed so far.
> 
> 
> 
> That is the traditional way to do those, but I've seen other modern patterns that start from the top down.
> 
> I personally hate casting on 500+ stitches and decreasing up to the top (bottom up) on shawls. A lot of the short row crescent shawls do that.... I've knitted a few, but I didn't enjoy it. Many do, but there is something about it that irritates me. For some reason I don't mind binding off that many stitches, because it seems like such a nice dramatic way to finish something I've spent so much time knitting. Plus the rows go really fast in the beginning. I don't foresee designing anything like that personally.
> 
> I told myself when I started: If I wouldn't love to knit it, I'm not designing it. And if I can't watch tv at work (tough job, isn't it!?) while I'm knitting the sample, well, I'm not designing it either. Luckily, I can watch tv and knit pretty complicated stuff so I can promise increasingly fancy shawls in the future, but even I have a limit.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I have to say I would rather cast off a large number of stitches rather than cast them on.
Click to expand...

Got to agree with that. It is such a chore casting on a lot and counting to make sure you actually have the correct number. It's all very offputting before you have even started.

Sue


----------



## umozabeads

WOW! That just took my breathe away! I studied it and it looks harder than it really is, but the outcome is magnificent. I am voting for this type and the semi-circle! :thumbup:


----------



## crazygyrlknits

going to read through the pattern tonight. And try and start Wednesday....cant wait


----------



## vlvanslyke

KnitQuiltBeader said:


> I'm only on page 14, but had to go away to look up Faroese Shawl on Wikipedia. See it at: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Faroese_shawl
> 
> It's intriguing, especially when they talk about slightly shaping the shoulders so it doesn't fall off when the wearer walks around. However, it does say to start at the outside edge by casting on hundreds of stitches. Yikes! That would be intimidating to start that way.
> 
> I don't have a preference for what kind of shawl you choose next Dee. I just love what you've designed so far.


Ditto. Faroese Shawl is a piece very skillfully made. Simply classic. A fascinating challenge for sure. But like you, any design Dee introduces will be breathtaking, rewarding and loved.

Dee could make it easy by just making the introduction of each shawl in the order listed. Each would be so fun do with her skill and eye for design. (wink wink) LOL

Thank you for asking Dee


----------



## nanma esther

vlvanslyke said:


> KnitQuiltBeader said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm only on page 14, but had to go away to look up Faroese Shawl on Wikipedia. See it at: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Faroese_shawl
> 
> It's intriguing, especially when they talk about slightly shaping the shoulders so it doesn't fall off when the wearer walks around. However, it does say to start at the outside edge by casting on hundreds of stitches. Yikes! That would be intimidating to start that way.
> 
> I don't have a preference for what kind of shawl you choose next Dee. I just love what you've designed so far.
> 
> 
> 
> Ditto. Faroese Shawl is a piece very skillfully made. Simply classic. A fascinating challenge for sure. But like you, any design Dee introduces will be breathtaking, rewarding and loved.
> 
> Dee could make it easy by just making the introduction of each shawl in the order listed. Each would be so fun do with her skill and eye for design. (wink wink) LOL
> 
> Thank you for asking Dee
Click to expand...

simi-curcle or faroese .top down please


----------



## glacy1

Silverowl said:


> stevieland said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> KnitQuiltBeader said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm only on page 14, but had to go away to look up Faroese Shawl on Wikipedia. See it at: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Faroese_shawl
> 
> It's intriguing, especially when they talk about slightly shaping the shoulders so it doesn't fall off when the wearer walks around. However, it does say to start at the outside edge by casting on hundreds of stitches. Yikes! That would be intimidating to start that way.
> 
> I don't have a preference for what kind of shawl you choose next Dee. I just love what you've designed so far.
> 
> 
> 
> That is the traditional way to do those, but I've seen other modern patterns that start from the top down.
> 
> I personally hate casting on 500+ stitches and decreasing up to the top (bottom up) on shawls. A lot of the short row crescent shawls do that.... I've knitted a few, but I didn't enjoy it. Many do, but there is something about it that irritates me. For some reason I don't mind binding off that many stitches, because it seems like such a nice dramatic way to finish something I've spent so much time knitting. Plus the rows go really fast in the beginning. I don't foresee designing anything like that personally.
> 
> I told myself when I started: If I wouldn't love to knit it, I'm not designing it. And if I can't watch tv at work (tough job, isn't it!?) while I'm knitting the sample, well, I'm not designing it either. Luckily, I can watch tv and knit pretty complicated stuff so I can promise increasingly fancy shawls in the future, but even I have a limit.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I have to say I would rather cast off a large number of stitches rather than cast them on.
Click to expand...

Hallelulah! I'm with you sister!


----------



## AlderRose

AMEN!!!!


----------



## stevieland

Good, I am glad we are in agreement about the casting on a million stitches issue. Just say no to bottom up!!!


----------



## CathyAnn

stevieland said:


> Good, I am glad we are in agreement about the casting on a million stitches issue. Just say no to bottom up!!!


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Dreamfli

I got my cubics needle and have cat on Nadira again with the wool mix. Didn't realize how dark the wood would be so yarn is hard to see. I am not sure that I like the needle yet. Lighter than anything I have ever knit with. 

I have a question though -do I have to worry about the finish on the needles? They won't wear rub marks into the needle will they?


----------



## glacy1

Dreamfli said:


> I got my cubics needle and have cat on Nadira again with the wool mix. Didn't realize how dark the wood would be so yarn is hard to see. I am not sure that I like the needle yet. Lighter than anything I have ever knit with.
> 
> I have a question though -do I have to worry about the finish on the needles? They won't wear rub marks into the needle will they?


I just got the deluxe Cubics set of needles in the mail today and 3 of them were broken! I called immediately and they are sending me some replacements. I was impressed with their customer service. I also got some gorgeous laceweight yarn as well.. but then I was at the Fiber Train in Nampa Idaho yesterday and spent a wad of money on yarn and roving there too.. One of them cost $51 per skein! It's part camel and part silk though.. very soft.. and purple.. 
Someone take my purse away from me for a few days! I'm going overboard on laceweight yarn and patterns! 
Now I have promised my sister a cashmere lace shawlette or shawl, so now I have to find some decently priced cashmere.. I'm thinking about that laceweight cashmere from Suntekstore.com.. less than $5 per skein for 400+ yards.. She's allergic to wool apparently.. I might do alpaca instead of cashmere.. she's open to that.


----------



## -knitter

Deeknits said:


> I've had a rectangle shawl on my To-Do list. I don't think it would be boring, especially not one of yours. My first lace shawl was a semi-circular and I'd love to do another one of those, especially one you designed.
> 
> I had to look up the Faroese shawl...I really like the shape, especially the gently curved edge. Although I love the points on all I've done so far I'm ready for a non-pointy edge!
> 
> So my vote would be for circular or Faroese-type first then a rectangle.


I'll second this! Do I count as a Shawlette since I did the Alexandra, even though I didn't do the Ashton (yet) ?? :?: :roll:

I'm starting Chart 3 for the 2nd time on Nadira!!


----------



## -knitter

stevieland said:


> KnitQuiltBeader said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm only on page 14, but had to go away to look up Faroese Shawl on Wikipedia. See it at: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Faroese_shawl
> 
> It's intriguing, especially when they talk about slightly shaping the shoulders so it doesn't fall off when the wearer walks around. However, it does say to start at the outside edge by casting on hundreds of stitches. Yikes! That would be intimidating to start that way.
> 
> I don't have a preference for what kind of shawl you choose next Dee. I just love what you've designed so far.
> 
> 
> 
> That is the traditional way to do those, but I've seen other modern patterns that start from the top down.
> 
> I personally hate casting on 500+ stitches and decreasing up to the top (bottom up) on shawls. A lot of the short row crescent shawls do that.... I've knitted a few, but I didn't enjoy it. Many do, but there is something about it that irritates me. For some reason I don't mind binding off that many stitches, because it seems like such a nice dramatic way to finish something I've spent so much time knitting. Plus the rows go really fast in the beginning. I don't foresee designing anything like that personally.
> 
> I told myself when I started: If I wouldn't love to knit it, I'm not designing it. And if I can't watch tv at work (tough job, isn't it!?) while I'm knitting the sample, well, I'm not designing it either. Luckily, I can watch tv and knit pretty complicated stuff so I can promise increasingly fancy shawls in the future, but even I have a limit.
Click to expand...

LIKE!!!


----------



## Deeknits

-knitter said:


> Deeknits said:
> 
> 
> 
> I've had a rectangle shawl on my To-Do list. I don't think it would be boring, especially not one of yours. My first lace shawl was a semi-circular and I'd love to do another one of those, especially one you designed.
> 
> I had to look up the Faroese shawl...I really like the shape, especially the gently curved edge. Although I love the points on all I've done so far I'm ready for a non-pointy edge!
> 
> So my vote would be for circular or Faroese-type first then a rectangle.
> 
> 
> 
> I'll second this! Do I count as a Shawlette since I did the Alexandra, even though I didn't do the Ashton (yet) ?? :?: :roll:
> 
> I'm starting Chart 3 for the 2nd time on Nadira!!
Click to expand...

Of course you count! :thumbup: Shawlette just sounded better than Shawler! :XD:

I'm just finishing the 3rd repeat of Chart 2 and I keep thinking how beautiful this copper color would be with beads! Do I dare order some? Anyone want to help me figure out where to put them???


----------



## PATCHER

I too am thinking of placing beads somewhere on my Nadira. I am on 3rd repeat of chart 2 so I have a ways to go before I need to decide. I am finding myself wanting to do something "outside the box" on these shawls. That is what I started doing with my quilting & developed some wonderful projects. Thanks to Dee's wonderful directions, I find my confidance in lace knitting growing to the point where I am willing to take some risks.


----------



## stevieland

aknitter, of course you are a Shawlette!

Patcher, I encourage any changing of the pattern for sake of originality.

For anyone considering further personalization now or down the line: I was going to offer a blank chart (like the Plain chart) for people to add their own little motifs if they wanted. I thought 20 pages was about the limit before the heart attacks started so I nixed that idea!!!!

You could just make a copy of the Plain charts and noodle a bit. There isn't much room for too much... but a little Ashton type leaf or a little tree, something like that, could be cute.

Oh, and what about doing beads in the Plain sections but make little diamonds or whatever with the beads???



Deeknits said:


> ...I'm just finishing the 3rd repeat of Chart 2 and I keep thinking how beautiful this copper color would be with beads! Do I dare order some? Anyone want to help me figure out where to put them???


TammyK is did such an amazing job with her Ashton, remember that one with the gold beads and natural color yarn?? I'm not sure if you were on the site when she posted that, here it is:

http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-75463-1.html

Maybe we should get some ideas from her? Dee, also, Lorraine my tech editor and buddy is doing a bigger Nadira with three triangles and beads, so maybe I can get her input. She lurks here, maybe I can coax her out of hiding.


----------



## stevieland

glacy1 said:


> Dreamfli said:
> 
> 
> 
> I got my cubics needle and have cat on Nadira again with the wool mix. Didn't realize how dark the wood would be so yarn is hard to see. I am not sure that I like the needle yet. Lighter than anything I have ever knit with.
> 
> I have a question though -do I have to worry about the finish on the needles? They won't wear rub marks into the needle will they?
> 
> 
> 
> I just got the deluxe Cubics set of needles in the mail today and 3 of them were broken! I called immediately and they are sending me some replacements. I was impressed with their customer service. I also got some gorgeous laceweight yarn as well.. but then I was at the Fiber Train in Nampa Idaho yesterday and spent a wad of money on yarn and roving there too.. One of them cost $51 per skein! It's part camel and part silk though.. very soft.. and purple..
> Someone take my purse away from me for a few days! I'm going overboard on laceweight yarn and patterns!
> Now I have promised my sister a cashmere lace shawlette or shawl, so now I have to find some decently priced cashmere.. I'm thinking about that laceweight cashmere from Suntekstore.com.. less than $5 per skein for 400+ yards.. She's allergic to wool apparently.. I might do alpaca instead of cashmere.. she's open to that.
Click to expand...

Cashmere, yummy! That is a good price it seems.


----------



## stevieland

Hi ladies... I am off to a little road trip to the Blue Ridge Mountains to visit a.......

?????????

Yarn store!! in Sperryville, VA. 

Yes, I know it's wrong considering I just broke the bank at the MD yarn festival, but a woman needs a destination, and MORE YARN!!! 

So if there are any knitting emergencies, I'm sure one of our capable shawlettes will be able to help. I won't be near a computer.

I may stay overnight, so can someone pop over to the Ashton KAL later today in case their are any pressing questions?

Thanks!


----------



## mamared1949

HELP. I couldn't figure out why my yo holes were so big and for some unknown reason I looked at my needle size and it is a 6!!!! I am using fingering weight yarn. What does this mean as far as number of repeats on chart 2? I have already torn it out and completely restarted 3 times. I just finished the second repeat of chart 2. Please don't tell me I have to start over again. I think I would chuck the whole thing at this point because I am not thrilled with my yarn color either.


----------



## glacy1

mamared1949 said:


> HELP. I couldn't figure out why my yo holes were so big and for some unknown reason I looked at my needle size and it is a 6!!!! I am using fingering weight yarn. What does this mean as far as number of repeats on chart 2? I have already torn it out and completely restarted 3 times. I just finished the second repeat of chart 2.


I guess here.. it's going to be a bigger scarf? I was working on my very first lace scarf/christening blanket, and it was soooo small by the time I got to the border that I knew it would NEVER fit me or any adult, so I frogged it and went up two needle sizes. It still looks small but it's larger than it was. I still have to put the border on it and then it will be done. It's a beginner type circular shawl, almost like a Elizabeth Zimmerman Pi shawl. I've ripped out the border twice, so third time's the charm. I have to finish that one before I can fully commit to this lovely shawl. I have all the stuff for it except the time right now for such a complicated project. Too many gifts for others in the queue.


----------



## Dreamfli

Just a note-it looks way more complicated than it really is. A few of the charts are tough but once you get the hang of it, you can see how it flows. I really am enjoying this pattern.

On another note, I am returning my Cubics needle, the joins are not smooth on mine and its catching like crazy on this wool. I am going to exchange it for a Chiaogoo! I love my #5 so a #4 will be great.


----------



## roed2er

My yarn came! And my new Harmony needles! OMG - the eucalyptus shimmer is even more beautiful in my hand than it was online. It feels so soft; I can hardly wait to get it balled up and start knitting. Off I go, Debi


----------



## umozabeads

Mamared: Are you still using the size 6 needle? If that is the case then you have to make some decisions. Since this is such a varied shawl and you have not stated which you are doing, I would think IMHO that you have to make the choice considering which you are doing. However, as for giving up;ABSOLUTELY NOT! You are a Shawlette and we don't quit; we grumble, we frog, we tink, and we get at it again! So take a look at your yarn and make sure you have enough with the size needle and if not go into the stash or go buy yarn, but don't even think about giving up! Happy Knitting!!!


----------



## marimom

O.K. NOW HOW IN THE WORLK DID YOU COME ACROSS SUNTEKSTORE.COM? THERE GOES ALL OF MY MONEY FOR JUNE AND IT IS STILL MAY! SO, WILL THE CASHMERE DO WELL FOR NADIRA? AND ELIZABETH ? AND????
I ALSO ORDERED MORE NEEDLES AND A SET OF CROCHET HOOKS.
HAS ANYONE PURCHASED YARN FROM SUNTEKSTORE BEFORE AS I HAVEN'T HIT THE FINAL "PURCHASE" BUTTON YET?



stevieland said:


> glacy1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dreamfli said:
> 
> 
> 
> Now I have promised my sister a cashmere lace shawlette or shawl, so now I have to find some decently priced cashmere.. I'm thinking about that laceweight cashmere from Suntekstore.com.. less than $5 per skein for 400+ yards.. She's allergic to wool apparently.. I might do alpaca instead of cashmere.. she's open to that.
> 
> 
> 
> Cashmere, yummy! That is a good price it seems.
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


----------



## umozabeads

My neighbor ordered from them and was very pleased with the service and the yarn was yummy!


----------



## Dominorip

Sorry to be so far behind. Still working on my Ashton. I was going to order Madtosh Prairie, but I'm afraid that it is too delicate for me and might break after I knit with it (based on some reviews). Can anybody suggest another good lace yarn that comes in tonal color ways? Also, can a shawl be made from 100% lace or is that too slippery or otherwise wrong?


----------



## umozabeads

Knit Picks has some very good lace tonal yarns at reasonable prices. I don't know what 100 percent lace would be, a lot of the lace weights are 100 percent wool, but that does not pose a problem.


----------



## CathyAnn

Dominorip said:


> Sorry to be so far behind. Still working on my Ashton. I was going to order Madtosh Prairie, but I'm afraid that it is too delicate for me and might break after I knit with it (based on some reviews). Can anybody suggest another good lace yarn that comes in tonal color ways? Also, can a shawl be made from 100% lace or is that too slippery or otherwise wrong?


Madelinetosh Lace is good. I'm using it, and it feels very sturdy. Zephyr is excellent and not as expensive, and the yarns from KnitPicks are good.


----------



## CathyAnn

marimom said:


> O.K. NOW HOW IN THE WORLK DID YOU COME ACROSS SUNTEKSTORE.COM? THERE GOES ALL OF MY MONEY FOR JUNE AND IT IS STILL MAY! SO, WILL THE CASHMERE DO WELL FOR NADIRA? AND ELIZABETH ? AND????
> I ALSO ORDERED MORE NEEDLES AND A SET OF CROCHET HOOKS.
> HAS ANYONE PURCHASED YARN FROM SUNTEKSTORE BEFORE AS I HAVEN'T HIT THE FINAL "PURCHASE" BUTTON YET?
> 
> 
> 
> stevieland said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> glacy1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dreamfli said:
> 
> 
> 
> Now I have promised my sister a cashmere lace shawlette or shawl, so now I have to find some decently priced cashmere.. I'm thinking about that laceweight cashmere from Suntekstore.com.. less than $5 per skein for 400+ yards.. She's allergic to wool apparently.. I might do alpaca instead of cashmere.. she's open to that.
> 
> 
> 
> Cashmere, yummy! That is a good price it seems.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I have no firsthand experience with them, but have only heard good things about them and their yarns.
Click to expand...


----------



## PATCHER

I have some cashmere coming & will post info as soon as I get it.


----------



## itzzbarb

There are several yarns I am considering for the Nadira. It seems to me that I have seen posts about using acrylic yarn for items that will need to be blocked, and the blocking not "taking". Have I made this up in my mind, or will acrylic hold a block? I have several cones of knitting machine yarn that is very pretty and the correct weight, and is 100% acrylic. I am wondering if I can use it for Nadira. Thanks!


----------



## CathyAnn

If you want the points, etc. to block like Dee's, then acrylic isn't going to be a good choice. However, I have seen some of her shawls being knit with acrylic that turned out beautifully. To "block" acrylic, you have to steam it, but not enough to melt it. There are directions you can access through a Google search. 

Perhaps some on here who have knit acrylic shawls can give some good advice pertaining to their experience.


----------



## -knitter

CathyAnn said:


> Dominorip said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry to be so far behind. Still working on my Ashton. I was going to order Madtosh Prairie, but I'm afraid that it is too delicate for me and might break after I knit with it (based on some reviews). Can anybody suggest another good lace yarn that comes in tonal color ways? Also, can a shawl be made from 100% lace or is that too slippery or otherwise wrong?
> 
> 
> 
> Madelinetosh Lace is good. I'm using it, and it feels very sturdy. Zephyr is excellent and not as expensive, and the yarns from KnitPicks are good.
Click to expand...

I am using "cashmink" that I got from eBay. It's lace weight and really soft and easy to work with. (The mistakes I make are NOT the fault of the yarn :lol: )


----------



## glacy1

marimom said:


> O.K. NOW HOW IN THE WORLK DID YOU COME ACROSS SUNTEKSTORE.COM? THERE GOES ALL OF MY MONEY FOR JUNE AND IT IS STILL MAY! SO, WILL THE CASHMERE DO WELL FOR NADIRA? AND ELIZABETH ? AND????
> I ALSO ORDERED MORE NEEDLES AND A SET OF CROCHET HOOKS.
> HAS ANYONE PURCHASED YARN FROM SUNTEKSTORE BEFORE AS I HAVEN'T HIT THE FINAL "PURCHASE" BUTTON YET?
> 
> 
> 
> stevieland said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> glacy1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dreamfli said:
> 
> 
> 
> Now I have promised my sister a cashmere lace shawlette or shawl, so now I have to find some decently priced cashmere.. I'm thinking about that laceweight cashmere from Suntekstore.com.. less than $5 per skein for 400+ yards.. She's allergic to wool apparently.. I might do alpaca instead of cashmere.. she's open to that.
> 
> 
> 
> Cashmere, yummy! That is a good price it seems.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Someone on Knitting Paradise mentioned it.. I had to go investigate.. of course.
Click to expand...


----------



## Jenwild

CathyAnn said:


> If you want the points, etc. to block like Dee's, then acrylic isn't going to be a good choice. However, I have seen some of her shawls being knit with acrylic that turned out beautifully. To "block" acrylic, you have to steam it, but not enough to melt it. There are directions you can access through a Google search.
> 
> Perhaps some on here who have knit acrylic shawls can give some good advice pertaining to their experience.


When I started knitting my Alex I didn't understand that acrylic would be different and was almost finished when I realized that the blocking method is different, I was really scared about blocking the shawl but it went very smoothly, I steamed it with my iron held about half an inch above the fabric and it was quite easy you can actually see the fabric "relax" under the steam. I finished the blocking a couple of weeks ago and my shawl has been tossed around quite a bit since then and it is holding the blocking very well. I posted a couple of photos in the Alexandra shawl KAL if you want to look. You will notice that my shawl is quite large but I now know that it was due to my tension and needle size not necessarily the yarn.


----------



## CathyAnn

Well, I just finished Chart 3, and will begin Chart 4 tomorrow. I find the rows easy to follow so far, but it's the lace yarn that fouls me up! It's so thin! I'm finding that if I have to tink back to fix a mistake, I have to use my magnifiers that clip onto my glasses in order to see clearly what I'm doing. If I don't, I somethimes make the mistake worse, or goof up in the tinking! Oh well... . :|


----------



## MEknitter

CathyAnn said:


> Well, I just finished Chart 3, and will begin Chart 4 tomorrow. I find the rows easy to follow so far, but it's the lace yarn that fouls me up! It's so thin! I'm finding that if I have to tink back to fix a mistake, I have to use my magnifiers that clip onto my glasses in order to see clearly what I'm doing. If I don't, I somethimes make the mistake worse, or goof up in the tinking! Oh well... . :|


Me, too! And I was feeling like the Lone Ranger! lol I had to put mine aside for a couple days because I got into a tinking mess and was just too tired to deal with the laceweight yarn. I really have to have no distractions. When I'm very careful, it goes well. I bought some smaller jewelry jump rings that work fine for markers and the lifeline helps. I love how soft and light the yarn feels, but it's a steep learning curve!


----------



## EqLady

Wilshire is finished! It's a hot pink blob of yarn right now, but I'll do the ends and block it over the next few days. My yarn for Nadira arrived yesterday (Madeline Tosh Alabaster) but I'm still waiting for needles to arrive.


----------



## stevieland

Hi again! I forgot my lap top when I ran out the door to go to work, so I hooked up this work computer again and it is working... for now. So just in case I don't have computer access because it dies on me again, don't think I am deserting anyone! Sorry, I am not used to bringing a computer with me yet. 

Re: acrylic. I think acrylic might be a bit problematic with this design due to what a short repeat there is on the edge. I think points will be pretty hard to achieve even with steam blocking. But if one doesn't mind a straighter edge, then the rest of the shawl will look okay. 

Eqlady, looking forward to seeing your Wilshire.

Well, I guess since I am spoiled by my many cool LYSs, I was a bit bummed out by my trip to the yarn store in the mountains. Believe it or not, I did not buy one skein of yarn. Not much to choose from, at least for shawls. A first for me. But I had a lovely night's stay in a cute cottage, drove around and went into antique's stores, found a nice bead/jewelry store and got some beads to make some necklaces if I can find the time, and relaxed!!! No housework for two days!!! Yahoo! Left the husband at home and just had some great me-time. :wink:


----------



## Dominorip

Dee, you deserve the "me time"!!!


----------



## CathyAnn

A couple of days ago, my favorite LYS called me to say the size 12 steel crochet hook I had ordered came in. (I want to try some beading on a shawl-- haven't decided which one yet.) Guess what??? I cost me only *$2.00*!


----------



## Dominorip

That's great. Anyone used Fiber Optica lace weight yarn?


----------



## stevieland

CathyAnn said:


> A couple of days ago, my favorite LYS called me to say the size 12 steel crochet hook I had ordered came in. (I want to try some beading on a shawl-- haven't decided which one yet.) Guess what??? I cost me only *$2.00*!


Is that the size one needs for beading? I might need to get me one.


----------



## CathyAnn

stevieland said:


> CathyAnn said:
> 
> 
> 
> A couple of days ago, my favorite LYS called me to say the size 12 steel crochet hook I had ordered came in. (I want to try some beading on a shawl-- haven't decided which one yet.) Guess what??? I cost me only *$2.00*!
> 
> 
> 
> Is that the size one needs for beading? I might need to get me one.
Click to expand...

Yes, Dee. The LYS sells beads too, so we tried the smallest seed bead and the hook was too large for that, but was fine on the next size larger bead. Those smallest beads wouldn't hardly show on up a lace weight shawl in my opinion. Those smallest beads are the kind I've see people use to sew onto a backing in order to create pictures and designs.

I've noticed that most of those who've beaded their shawls, said they found that the size 12 worked great.


----------



## agnescr

I am still working on Elizabeth love the pattern but....the yarn I choose for her was Manos lace Titania... neither the colour or the yarn is living up to expectations.....the yarn is lovely to knit with but there has been so many knots in it that I have almost lost interest in finishing Elizabeth,also the colours are very patchy,nothing like it looked in the skein..although I had expected colour variations as I knitted the shawl but nothing like it is turning out,between that and the cost£12.99 for 50gms so it has been a very expensive lesson :thumbdown:


----------



## DanaKay

Yep! that would be pretty much the size. You can get what they call 11/12 at Walmart, Joann's, Michael's. Guess it is sort of a between needle.
If you are using lace weight you would want a #8 seed bead and for fingering #6 seed bead works well.
Lucky you finding a nice bead store on your trip. 
I can't get the #8 bead around here, and color selections are limited even so with the #6. 
So it is online ordering for me. I am waiting for an order from Fire Mountain Beads. First time ordering from them. They really have a good color selection and prices are very reasonable.


----------



## stevieland

agnescr said:


> I am still working on Elizabeth love the pattern but....the yarn I choose for her was Manos lace Titania... neither the colour or the yarn is living up to expectations.....the yarn is lovely to knit with but there has been so many knots in it that I have almost lost interest in finishing Elizabeth,also the colours are very patchy,nothing like it looked in the skein..although I had expected colour variations as I knitted the shawl but nothing like it is turning out,between that and the cost£12.99 for 50gms so it has been a very expensive lesson :thumbdown:


I have discovered that if you use a hand dyed yarn that has colors that are too far away from each other on the color wheel, the variegation will turn out to be too much and the resulting pooling can be very distracting. I am drawn to exactly those types of colors on the Titania, but have used a similar skein coloration on a a project that just turned out hideous, although the skein was soooo pretty. I feel very badly for you and am sorry you had to experience that on your Elizabeth.

Some people will over dye the shawl when they are finished to make the color tonal... do you think you could try that?


----------



## britgirl

CathyAnn said:


> stevieland said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CathyAnn said:
> 
> 
> 
> A couple of days ago, my favorite LYS called me to say the size 12 steel crochet hook I had ordered came in. (I want to try some beading on a shawl-- haven't decided which one yet.) Guess what??? I cost me only *$2.00*!
> 
> 
> 
> Is that the size one needs for beading? I might need to get me one.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes, Dee. The LYS sells beads too, so we tried the smallest seed bead and the hook was too large for that, but was fine on the next size larger bead. Those smallest beads wouldn't hardly show on up a lace weight shawl in my opinion. Those smallest beads are the kind I've see people use to sew onto a backing in order to create pictures and designs.
> 
> I've noticed that most of those who've beaded their shawls, said they found that the size 12 worked great.
Click to expand...

Yes, I found that worked well. There was a slightly smaller one they had at ACMoore, but it was all I could do to work with the size 12 (1 mm). As it was I couldn't really see the hook part, just had to feel for it with my finger!

Sue


----------



## agnescr

stevieland said:


> agnescr said:
> 
> 
> 
> I am still working on Elizabeth love the pattern but....the yarn I choose for her was Manos lace Titania... neither the colour or the yarn is living up to expectations.....the yarn is lovely to knit with but there has been so many knots in it that I have almost lost interest in finishing Elizabeth,also the colours are very patchy,nothing like it looked in the skein..although I had expected colour variations as I knitted the shawl but nothing like it is turning out,between that and the cost£12.99 for 50gms so it has been a very expensive lesson :thumbdown:
> 
> 
> 
> I have discovered that if you use a hand dyed yarn that has colors that are too far away from each other on the color wheel, the variegation will turn out to be too much and the resulting pooling can be very distracting. I am drawn to exactly those types of colors on the Titania, but have used a similar skein coloration on a a project that just turned out hideous, although the skein was soooo pretty. I feel very badly for you and am sorry you had to experience that on your Elizabeth.
> 
> Some people will over dye the shawl when they are finished to make the color tonal... do you think you could try that?
Click to expand...

I WILL knit her again(after or before I finish this one) but it won't that yarn,have bought some of that cashmere from China so will finish her eventually in a coluour I like......live and learn innit



Dee I have only ever dyed a pair of jeans and they turned out so bad I had to bin them.....so no not dying Elizabeth she will just languish in a drawer somewhere :-(


----------



## marimom

Interesting. I always use a size 8 for my knitting. Aren't the size 12's smaller than the 8's?



CathyAnn said:


> stevieland said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CathyAnn said:
> 
> 
> 
> A couple of days ago, my favorite LYS called me to say the size 12 steel crochet hook I had ordered came in. (I want to try some beading on a shawl-- haven't decided which one yet.) Guess what??? I cost me only *$2.00*!
> 
> 
> 
> Is that the size one needs for beading? I might need to get me one.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes, Dee. The LYS sells beads too, so we tried the smallest seed bead and the hook was too large for that, but was fine on the next size larger bead. Those smallest beads wouldn't hardly show on up a lace weight shawl in my opinion. Those smallest beads are the kind I've see people use to sew onto a backing in order to create pictures and designs.
> 
> I've noticed that most of those who've beaded their shawls, said they found that the size 12 worked great.
Click to expand...


----------



## marimom

Please help me understand. Size 6 beads are larger or smaller than size 8? Thanx.



DanaKay said:


> Yep! that would be pretty much the size. You can get what they call 11/12 at Walmart, Joann's, Michael's. Guess it is sort of a between needle.
> If you are using lace weight you would want a #8 seed bead and for fingering #6 seed bead works well.
> Lucky you finding a nice bead store on your trip.
> I can't get the #8 bead around here, and color selections are limited even so with the #6.
> So it is online ordering for me. I am waiting for an order from Fire Mountain Beads. First time ordering from them. They really have a good color selection and prices are very reasonable.


----------



## stevieland

Dominorip said:


> That's great. Anyone used Fiber Optica lace weight yarn?


Love love love it!!!! I did use it for one project and have some more in stash. The one I knitted up was a 50/50 silk merino blend. I think they use a similar yarn to Zephyr 2/18 and then dye it. I also have some lighter weight lace as well. Which one do you have or are you considering? You can't go wrong with their yarn, believe me.


----------



## DanaKay

#6 seed beads are larger then #8 seed beads. The higher the # the smaller the bead.

Yes a #8 crochet hook is larger at least here in the US. Here the larger the # the smaller the hook in the steel hooks that is. 
In the aluminum or acrylic they go by Alphabet, so a B is smaller then a D for example. The further up the alphabet you go the larger the aluminum/acrylic crochet hooks.


----------



## CathyAnn

DanaKay said:


> Yep! that would be pretty much the size. You can get what they call 11/12 at Walmart, Joann's, Michael's. Guess it is sort of a between needle.
> If you are using lace weight you would want a #8 seed bead and for fingering #6 seed bead works well.
> Lucky you finding a nice bead store on your trip.
> I can't get the #8 bead around here, and color selections are limited even so with the #6.
> So it is online ordering for me. I am waiting for an order from Fire Mountain Beads. First time ordering from them. They really have a good color selection and prices are very reasonable.


When I'm into my jewelry beading, I order from Fire Mountain too. Great company with good customer service! And thank you for the info about what sizes of seed bead work well with which size yarn! :thumbup:


----------



## umozabeads

I have been using a size 14 for 8 beads, it really depends upon where they come from. If they are Czech they will require a lot of culling (testing to see if they fit through the crochet hook head). Not so much if they are Japanese. I tend to use both because the finishes in the Czech beads especially the newer ones from Jablonex (Fire Mountain Gems). For the Japanese beads I prefer Miyuki 6s because they are rounder and sit in the knitting better. I have even had to use a size 15 for some 8s. Just make sure you remember the rule "buy twice as many as you will need, because ALL beads must be culled.


----------



## glacy1

CathyAnn said:


> A couple of days ago, my favorite LYS called me to say the size 12 steel crochet hook I had ordered came in. (I want to try some beading on a shawl-- haven't decided which one yet.) Guess what??? I cost me only *$2.00*!


I'd like to try beading on one of these lace shawls at some point but will have to research how to do it. There's got to be some techniques.


----------



## umozabeads

there are some excellent tutorials on You Tube; especially for adding the beads with the crochet hook. :thumbup:


----------



## DanaKay

umozabeads said:


> I have been using a size 14 for 8 beads, it really depends upon where they come from. If they are Czech they will require a lot of culling (testing to see if they fit through the crochet hook head). Not so much if they are Japanese. I tend to use both because the finishes in the Czech beads especially the newer ones from Jablonex (Fire Mountain Gems). For the Japanese beads I prefer Miyuki 6s because they are rounder and sit in the knitting better. I have even had to use a size 15 for some 8s. Just make sure you remember the rule "buy twice as many as you will need, because ALL beads must be culled.


So far I have used #6 and a 11/12 hook with my fingering weight. I have ordered #8 now to use with the lace weight and have 13/14 hook also size 14. I have only used Japanese so far and I believe the ones I have ordered are the Miyuki beads. 
I have been wanting to order #15 and #16 steel hooks from Handy Hands Tatting. Guess it would be a good idea to do that if I am going to play with beads on shawls.
Thanks for the info! :thumbup:


----------



## stevieland

Hi everyone. That was a close call, the site shutting down for a day, wasn't it??? I thought about how horrible it would be if something ever happened and it was gone forever... gulp! 

So in the spirit of community, how about y'all check in and let everyone know what size you are doing, if you are customizing the shawl, how far along you are, what pretty yarn you picked, etc. I am curious to know how many are doing the shawl per the pattern and how many are using the Design Your Own Shawl charts.


----------



## umozabeads

Well, I am on the LAST chart for my Ashton, but since the site went down yesterday and my daughter finally got me to stop crying (haha!) I decided to choose the yarn for the Nadira. I am going to use Knit Picks Palette in Semolina and I am designing my own, with the large diamond I am so glad they got this fixed! I WAS REALLY freaking out! Everyone have a wonderful week. Umoza


----------



## stevieland

umozabeads said:


> Well, I am on the LAST chart for my Ashton, but since the site went down yesterday and my daughter finally got me to stop crying (haha!) I decided to choose the yarn for the Nadira. I am going to use Knit Picks Palette in Semolina and I am designing my own, with the large diamond I am so glad they got this fixed! I WAS REALLY freaking out! Everyone have a wonderful week. Umoza


:XD: me too! :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## CathyAnn

I was upset too! :XD: 

On the Nadira, I'm knitting per the pattern before any customizing.

I have just completed row 18 of chart 4, and hope to finish the chart today. With the last two rows being stockinette, I should. I'm taking a break before I plunge into the next row.

I'm using Madelinetosh Lace, color called Ruby Slippers which is a violet tonal. And I'm using size 3 needles.


----------



## DanaKay

CathyAnn, You do what I do, follow as charted, then after play. :lol: :thumbup:


----------



## DanaKay

Just checking in. Whew! Who was that masked bandit that stole the forum for a day! 
Won't you just forever be wondering what me didn't get to see and read June 2,2012?
100% Alpaca lace, very fine stuff! Color Maize, size 3.25mm needles. Per pattern. Finished, blocked, and then ..... what the heck did I do there .....opps! So as soon as I am finished the current project, it will get frogged back and maybe just a tad bit of modification, or not, haven't decided. 
There's always another day, another yarn and this pattern to play with. Though before I would start another Nadira, I would like to finish Wilshire, Elizabeth, and Edwina!
Happy Knitting to all!


----------



## britgirl

stevieland said:


> Hi everyone. That was a close call, the site shutting down for a day, wasn't it??? I thought about how horrible it would be if something ever happened and it was gone forever... gulp!
> 
> So in the spirit of community, how about y'all check in and let everyone know what size you are doing, if you are customizing the shawl, how far along you are, what pretty yarn you picked, etc. I am curious to know how many are doing the shawl per the pattern and how many are using the Design Your Own Shawl charts.


Glad that KP is back up again. I really missed it yesterday.
I'm doing the medium sized shawl, using Zephyr wool silk in Peacock colourway with size 3.25 mm needles doing Design your Own Shawl charts and I have about 10 rows left to do, hoping to finish within the next day or two, depending whether there are any unexpected interruptions.

Sue


----------



## Dreamfli

Nadira on hold again, sent my cubics needle back. Was hoping that my craftsy box would have something in it for shawl making. It hasn't come in yet. So I am learning toe up two at a time socks with the wrong yarn of course ( cotton) seems to be the way my knitting goes lately


----------



## knitgirl389

here is my test knit of Nadira 
I used fyberpates scrumptious lace in the midnight colorway..boy is it a dark blue
size US 2 1/2 needles
I knitted the zig zag narrow edge band
dont you just love having choices!!!??


----------



## nanciann

so so lovely.


----------



## Silverowl

Wow your shawl is lovely and what a stunning colour.


----------



## Dreamfli

Oh wow I love it! I hope mine looks half that good.


----------



## britgirl

That looks beautiful.

Sue


----------



## grannysk

stevieland said:


> Hi everyone. That was a close call, the site shutting down for a day, wasn't it??? I thought about how horrible it would be if something ever happened and it was gone forever... gulp!
> 
> So in the spirit of community, how about y'all check in and let everyone know what size you are doing, if you are customizing the shawl, how far along you are, what pretty yarn you picked, etc. I am curious to know how many are doing the shawl per the pattern and how many are using the Design Your Own Shawl charts.


A few days ago I frogged a blocked shawl I had made as a wedding shawl. The yarn I used was Valley Yarns Colrain Lace in a natural white.I must say I love the sheen in this yarn. Anyway I had the bright idea of dyeing it - I had never done this before and all I had on hand was food colouring and so I tried gradient dyeing with the help of youtube! Today I realized that this yarn is the perfect weight for Nadira ~ I've finished chart 1 ~ I will wait until shawl is finished before I divulge what colour I dyed the yarn!!

:wink:


----------



## roed2er

I took advantage of the time I would have spent on KP to wind my lace skein into a ball and printing out my Nadira pattern. Today I started knitting --- up to row 7, first time thru chart 2. Using a lace shimmer fro knit picks with some size 3 harmony --- also from knitpicks. I am spending a few weeks with my daughter over 1000 miles from home so I had to order and have supplies shipped. Luckily, I am knitting awayon my Nadira.


----------



## glacy1

CathyAnn said:


> I was upset too! :XD:
> 
> On the Nadira, I'm knitting per the pattern before any customizing.
> 
> I have just completed row 18 of chart 4, and hope to finish the chart today. With the last two rows being stockinette, I should. I'm taking a break before I plunge into the next row.
> 
> I'm using Madelinetosh Lace, color called Ruby Slippers which is a violet tonal. And I'm using size 3 needles.


I saw that lace and the color is simply beautiful. I nearly got it myself.


----------



## -knitter

Beautiful, Knitgirl!!!

I had a TERRIBLE day with Nadira; we almost got divorced!
I went all the way back to 185 stitches and KEPT going back because I messed up the 193 row 3 times!!! I'm finally up to 205 with a new lifeline. Now I'll never have to go back any farther. WHEW!


----------



## Debiknit

Knitgirl, your shawl is beautiful. Love the color. Other than Dee's shawl I think yours is the first finished. You really did a wonderful job on it, and so fast too.


----------



## mamared1949

I just started row 5 on the second pass of chart 3 and realized that I had and error on row 3 so I have to frog back and I just put it down yesterday.

I am using fingering weight yarn in a green apple color. I am not liking the color so much.

I did 4 repeats of chart 2/B. I did diamonds the first pass, flowers the second, diamonds for the 3rd and plain for the last. I did this because I wanted to have a separation between the flowers on chart 3 and the customized pattern. 

I have had more problems doing this shawl than any of the others, but onward and upward. I was very discouraged at first, but I just decided to forget all of the problems and just do it.

Linda


----------



## agnescr

Still not stared Nadria....been away for weekend so not much knitting done though I did miss all the fuss with the server being down


----------



## britgirl

I just finished it! Hope to get it blocked this afternoon and post pics of it tomorrow. I alternated plain and flower motifs and did the zigzag small border.
Sue


----------



## umozabeads

Beautiful shawl and glad to see everyone back!


----------



## CathyAnn

Knitgirl, what is the finished size of your gorgeous shawl? And I'm wondering about size 2 1/2 needles. Is that an European size???

I hope my Nadira turns out half as good!

BTW, that midnight blue is wonderful. (I wear a lot of Navy so am especially drawn to the color.) :thumbup:


----------



## knitgirl389

CathyAnn said:


> Knitgirl, what is the finished size of your gorgeous shawl? And I'm wondering about size 2 1/2 needles. Is that an European size???
> 
> I hope my Nadira turns out half as good!
> 
> BTW, that midnight blue is wonderful. (I wear a lot of Navy so am especially drawn to the color.) :thumbup:


it blocked out to 66x33 the needles are US size 2 1/2 I always have to use smaller needles as I knit loosely..other wise my YO's are dime sized...LOL!
Thank you! I love Navy blue too.


----------



## stevieland

knitgirl389 said:


> here is my test knit of Nadira
> I used fyberpates scrumptious lace in the midnight colorway..boy is it a dark blue
> size US 2 1/2 needles
> I knitted the zig zag narrow edge band
> dont you just love having choices!!!??


I wanted to thank you again here for test knitting, and for producing such a lovely version of the shawl. It is really beautiful.



-knitter said:


> Beautiful, Knitgirl!!!
> 
> I had a TERRIBLE day with Nadira; we almost got divorced!
> I went all the way back to 185 stitches and KEPT going back because I messed up the 193 row 3 times!!! I'm finally up to 205 with a new lifeline. Now I'll never have to go back any farther. WHEW!


Thank goodness there was a reconciliation! She didn't mean to give you such a hard time.


----------



## yarnsmything

stevieland said:


> Hi everyone. That was a close call, the site shutting down for a day, wasn't it??? I thought about how horrible it would be if something ever happened and it was gone forever... gulp!
> 
> So in the spirit of community, how about y'all check in and let everyone know what size you are doing, if you are customizing the shawl, how far along you are, what pretty yarn you picked, etc. I am curious to know how many are doing the shawl per the pattern and how many are using the Design Your Own Shawl charts.


I have been having such allergy problems. Didn't want to drip on the yarn so haven't knit much for a few days. But I am on the second repeat of chart 3. Using Alpaca with a Twist Fino and size USA 3 needles. I haven't decided on which alternate charts to use yet. I was hoping to see some of the Nadira's finished and what patterns they chose.


----------



## knitgirl389

I wanted to thank you again here for test knitting, and for producing such a lovely version of the shawl. It is really beautiful.

It was such a pleasure Dee, thanks so much!


----------



## britgirl

Here is my finished Nadira. I used the Design your own charts, alternating plain and flower motifs and zigzag small border. I loved that, because of the design of the pattern this alternation of motifs showed both horizontally and vertically. I used Zephyr Jaggerspun 2/18 wool/silk lace yarn in Peacock colourway. Since it was inspired by Persian carpets the colour Peacock seemed appropriate to reflect the influence of the land of the Peacock throne. I used approximately 864 yard on size 3.25 mm needles. Blocked size was 68" x 34".

Thanks to Dee for such a wonderful design. I really enjoyed knitting it and watching it develop. With so many design options I can envisage making several more, all different!

Sue


----------



## Debiknit

Wow Sue, you're fast. Lovely shawl. Great color.(how many yards in an oz of the Jaggerspun?) Love the design.
All your shawls come out so nice and crisp. Really 
nice work.
Debi


----------



## roed2er

Sue -- that is absolutely beautiful! I am super excited to see yours as I am using the same yarn only a different colorway; eucalyptus. Great job. Debi


----------



## britgirl

Thanks, Debi. There are 630 yards in a 2 oz ball. I have quite a lot left really. I only went into the second ball for the very end of the wide border.

Sue


----------



## Debiknit

Great,I have 6 oz but never could figure out the yards. You really do great shawls, how much time do you spend knitting 
or are you just that fast?


----------



## AlderRose

Sue, Your shawl is absolutely gorgeous. Everything about it is just right: the color, the alternating rows of flowers, your knitting and blocking.


----------



## AlderRose

Wow! After that "thing" with KP disappearing, my "watched topics" never rebooted. It finally dawned on me to go looking for you guys this morning. How exciting to find that Sue had completed her Nadira.

Before starting Nadira, I'm making myself finish Edwina. I am using Knit Picks Gloss with the Merino/Silk mix in fingering weight since I had it on hand. I like the yarn, I like the color, but fingering just feels clunky after knitting with lace weight. Edwina's Chart 6 is right around the corner, so I'll bite the bullet and finish her. She will be beautiful, but just not as beautiful as she would have been in lace weight. 

The weather forecast says we will be getting more rain (again... during the night, we had a drumming downpour that woke me up with its noise), maybe I'll be working on Nadira sooner than I thought.


----------



## britgirl

Debiknit said:


> Great,I have 6 oz but never could figure out the yards. You really do great shawls, how much time do you spend knitting
> or are you just that fast?


I think I am a reasonably fast knitter, but I do allocate my time for knitting, doing a little here and there when I have a few minutes to spare between chores and then enjoy knitting in the evenings.
Sue


----------



## britgirl

Pacific Rose said:


> Sue, Your shawl is absolutely gorgeous. Everything about it is just right: the color, the alternating rows of flowers, your knitting and blocking.


Thanks. I found knitting the Nadira was more intense than any other of Dee's shawls other than perhaps the Elizabeth. Usually I only use markers around the centre stitch, but followed Dee's suggestion to use them for the wide border with its 32 stitch pattern repeat, and found that a tremendous help!

But this lace addiction is something else. I said to myself I was going to take a few days off before starting another lace shawl. Well guess what! I couldn't resist the prompting from my fingers and started on another Alexandra. This is in a bright red, definitely not my colour, but DH wanted me to make a gift for a coworker, who apparently loves red. Can't help thinking about Christmas as I knit it up! I don't think I have seen a shawl in bright red, in all the shawls I have seen posted, so am very curious to see what it will look like when finished.

Sue


----------



## agnescr

britgirl said:


> Pacific Rose said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sue, Your shawl is absolutely gorgeous. Everything about it is just right: the color, the alternating rows of flowers, your knitting and blocking.
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks. I found knitting the Nadira was more intense than any other of Dee's shawls other than perhaps the Elizabeth. Usually I only use markers around the centre stitch, but followed Dee's suggestion to use them for the wide border with its 32 stitch pattern repeat, and found that a tremendous help!
> 
> But this lace addiction is something else. I said to myself I was going to take a few days off before starting another lace shawl. Well guess what! I couldn't resist the prompting from my fingers and started on another Alexandra. This is in a bright red, definitely not my colour, but DH wanted me to make a gift for a coworker, who apparently loves red. Can't help thinking about Christmas as I knit it up! I don't think I have seen a shawl in bright red, in all the shawls I have seen posted, so am very curious to see what it will look like when finished.
> 
> Sue
Click to expand...

Sue I did Ashton in scarlet........not my favourite colour was for a friends birthday


----------



## AlderRose

Sue, I can't wait to see your RED Alexandra.


----------



## CathyAnn

Sue, your Nadira is gorgeous! I like the combination of the plain and flower squares, and the blue is very pretty. I have some Zephyr in a copper color that I'll be using for the Glenallen.

Agnes, your scarlet Asthon is gorgeous too! I really like the red. What yarn did you use?

Here's to you both! :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## umozabeads

Sue: your Nadira is wonderful! Dee said something about doing the Glenallen in red, so we shall see!


----------



## Dominorip

stevieland said:


> Dominorip said:
> 
> 
> 
> That's great. Anyone used Fiber Optica lace weight yarn?
> 
> 
> 
> Love love love it!!!! I did use it for one project and have some more in stash. The one I knitted up was a 50/50 silk merino blend. I think they use a similar yarn to Zephyr 2/18 and then dye it. I also have some lighter weight lace as well. Which one do you have or are you considering? You can't go wrong with their yarn, believe me.
Click to expand...

Thanks for the encouragement. I ordered fiber Optica lace weight Silk wool Alexandria from Sarah's shop on Etsy. I am just about finished with Ashton praying that my yarn will hold out.


----------



## agnescr

CathyAnn said:


> Sue, your Nadira is gorgeous! I like the combination of the plain and flower squares, and the blue is very pretty. I have some Zephyr in a copper color that I'll be using for the Glenallen.
> 
> Agnes, your scarlet Asthon is gorgeous too! I really like the red. What yarn did you use?
> 
> Here's to you both! :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


all I can telly you CathyAnn is that it was a lace weight possibly even a cobweb,no idea what happened to the wrapper>>>>slaps own wrist in dusgust am usually very careful about wrappers


----------



## Dreamfli

I know that this is for Nadira, I did use one panel from Nadira, the Squares. 

#7 US
I LOVE THIS YARN worsted black with gold sparkle
weekend

I can see errors in it now that I hung it on the wall. Wish I had seen that earlier. I don't want to tear it apart. My SIL won't notice. She will cuddle in it all winter.


----------



## EqLady

I finally took Wilshire off the blocking boards today, and here it is. The color on the computer isn't true - it really is hot pink! I made it with Ella Rae Lace Merino, 2 skeins. I finally received those tiny #3 needles today for Nadira and am getting ready to wind MadelineTosh Lace in alabaster, a really soft creamy gold.


----------



## britgirl

EqLady said:


> I finally took Wilshire off the blocking boards today, and here it is. The color on the computer isn't true - it really is hot pink! I made it with Ella Rae Lace Merino, 2 skeins. I finally received those tiny #3 needles today for Nadira and am getting ready to wind MadelineTosh Lace in alabaster, a really soft creamy gold.


Very nice. Isn't it funny how the computer distorsts the colours sometimes. We were posting earlier about "red" shawls, and they are rolling in now!

Sue


----------



## Dreamfli

Love your Wilshire. Thats one I haven't done yet.


----------



## EqLady

I consider hot pink to be a "happy" color so this will be my go-to shawl for mornings like today, when there's a chill in the air.


----------



## umozabeads

Eqlady: FABULOUS! My youngest daughter just gave me some Knit Picks Palette in Currant that is a deep red. I have decided to do the Wilshire with it. Again FABULOUS!!


----------



## agnescr

all the shawls posted so far have been stunning ......way to go girls ,congrats to all :mrgreen:


----------



## AlderRose

EqLady, Your Wilshire is beautiful. Hot pink is definitely the color to wear on a dismal, chilly morning. If the weather can't be happy, at least we can be.


----------



## EqLady

Thanks, all, I wore it most of the day today. Unseasonably, unreasonably cool for June!


----------



## CathyAnn

Eqlady, your Wilshire looks perfect. Your blocking looks exact. Well done! And I sure like hot pink! :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## stevieland

Eqlady, it was the perfect day on the east coast to wear a shawl, wasn't it? Lovely and cool.

And your shawl is perfection. Really crisp stitch definition on your knitting. Just love it!


----------



## Debiknit

EqLady, your shawl is lovely. You did a wonderful job of knitting and blocking it. Very nice.


----------



## -knitter

EqLady said:


> I finally took Wilshire off the blocking boards today, and here it is. The color on the computer isn't true - it really is hot pink! I made it with Ella Rae Lace Merino, 2 skeins. I finally received those tiny #3 needles today for Nadira and am getting ready to wind MadelineTosh Lace in alabaster, a really soft creamy gold.


Very, very pretty!! As are ALL of the shawls pictured on these KALS. I am impressed with the talents of all of you! :!:  :thumbup:


----------



## roed2er

Just starting the second run thru of chart 2. I absolutly love my new Harmony needles and the eucalyptus shimmer yarn is so nice. Time to quit for the night before I start making silly errors.


----------



## Silverowl

First row of chart 5 is the first stitch after your edge stiches and yarn over just 1 knit stitch?


----------



## britgirl

Silverowl said:


> First row of chart 5 is the first stitch after your edge stiches and yarn over just 1 knit stitch?


Yes, then it will be the same at the end of the left side, with a single knit stitch before the last yarn over and the edge stitches. Basically this row and row 21 are framing the small border with all those holes. Those single knit stitches are just to make up the count.

Sue


----------



## Silverowl

Thanks for the quick response.


----------



## britgirl

britgirl said:


> Silverowl said:
> 
> 
> 
> First row of chart 5 is the first stitch after your edge stiches and yarn over just 1 knit stitch?
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, then it will be the same at the end of the left side, with a single knit stitch before the last yarn over and the edge stitches. The yarn overs at the beginning and end of each side are your increase stitches and the yarn overs and k 2 togethers or ssk are paired to make up all those holes which frame the small border. Basically this row and row 21 are the same . Those single knit stitches are just there to make up the count.
> 
> Sue
Click to expand...


----------



## britgirl

Silverowl said:


> Thanks for the quick response.


You are welcome!

Sue


----------



## Jenwild

Wow Sue already finished your Nadira, what a great job !!

Eqlady gosh your pink Wiltshire is lovely, I have that pattern however I thought that I would leave it off my list, as it didn't look quite so fancy. But you have really changed my mind, I have looked at the other finished Wiltshires with growing interest and I think you've just tipped me over the edge.........Thank's for that !! I've been drooling over some silk yarns on line our LYS doesn't keep that kind of thing and mostly they order in for you anyway. Has anyone used 100% silk lace yarn ?? I would love to know what it's like


----------



## umozabeads

If you use 100% silk, break out the bamboo needles, anything else and you will hate that yarn! Trust me, been there with some silk socks!


----------



## Jenwild

umozabeads said:


> If you use 100% silk, break out the bamboo needles, anything else and you will hate that yarn! Trust me, been there with some silk socks!


Ok so i get from that it is hard to handle, what is the fabric like when you finish ??

I have also noticed that often the silk yarn is say 50% merino 25% silk and 25% acrylic of some kind, is that more acrylic than is ideal ? Having knitted the Alex shawl in an acrylic because I didn't know any better I am cautious now about the acrylic content. Not that I was unhappy with the blocked acrylic but Dee has said, and she is right on the money, the points don't stay pointy with acrylic.


----------



## stevieland

Jenwild said:


> .... I've been drooling over some silk yarns on line our LYS doesn't keep that kind of thing and mostly they order in for you anyway. Has anyone used 100% silk lace yarn ?? I would love to know what it's like


I've got 100% silk in my stash, and have on several occasions began a project with it. That I never finished a project with those yarns gives you an idea of how I feel about 100% silk. It has no elasticity so I find it hard to work with due to arthritis. That is just personal opinion of course. it is pretty and I have coveted other's 100% silk FOs. Maybe one day....

What I love the best are merino/silk blends. Many are 50/50 blends. You get the drape and sheen of the silk but the merino makes it easier to work with. You've seen a ton of Jaggerspun Zephyr 2/18 shawls here on the site... we all use that yarn a lot. It is reasonably priced (Webs has good prices) and you can get 1260 yards for $20-30. There are plenty of other choices that use the merino/silk blends.

With so many choices that have no acrylic in them, I would pass on that. If you are using sock fingering weight yarn, there will usually be 25% nylon in that. But I have found the nylon does not seem to matter in the blocking.... I've got some sock yarns that I knitted up 3 years ago and still have points that are sharp.


----------



## umozabeads

Yeah, what she said! Haha! Good morning from the West coast!


----------



## Dominorip

I will need to purchase needles for my Nadira, since my Addi Turbos aren't sharp enough and don't go down to size 3. I can order harmony tips to use with the 32" cable I already have. Would that be a wise choice with the Fiber Optica yarn (merino/silk)?


----------



## Quitnknit

I don't think you can buy size 3 Harmony tips for the interchangeable set. KnitPicks has fixed circulars in size 3. I bought them and returned because the tips were not very sharp. Requested they replace with a needle with sharp tips. The replacement has one sharp tip and one blunt as well as an unsmooth join to the cable which catches the lace yarn. It is being returned as well. I have ordered a Chiaogoo Knit Red Lace circular. It is stainless steel so I hope it is not too slippery with the lace yarn.


----------



## CathyAnn

I have the size 3, 32" Harmonies. The points are very sharp, and I'm very happy with them!

My experience with Harmonies is they work very well with all of the yarns I knit with -- from 100" wool, wool blends, acrylics, etc.


----------



## stevieland

Dominorip said:


> I will need to purchase needles for my Nadira, since my Addi Turbos aren't sharp enough and don't go down to size 3. I can order harmony tips to use with the 32" cable I already have. Would that be a wise choice with the Fiber Optica yarn (merino/silk)?


I've used the Harmonies with merino silk lace yarn and they were fine. I use the Addi Lace Turbo fixed exclusively now since I have them in all the sizes now and they have even sharper points.


----------



## Dominorip

Thanks. Here's my next situation. Today I received my yarn. This is the skinniest yarn I have ever seen!!!!!! The label recommends needle size 0-2. Will 3 still work ok? I could purchase size 2 harmony tips instead of 3(?) I might need to ask Dee. Also. Is there a way to make a gauge swatch to see if I'm coming close to gauge? Or isn't that necessary. You are all so helpful. I love KP.


----------



## Dominorip

Dee I just realized you responded to my last question. Thanks.


----------



## stevieland

Dominorip said:


> Thanks. Here's my next situation. Today I received my yarn. This is the skinniest yarn I have ever seen!!!!!! The label recommends needle size 0-2. Will 3 still work ok? I could purchase size 2 harmony tips instead of 3(?) I might need to ask Dee. Also. Is there a way to make a gauge swatch to see if I'm coming close to gauge? Or isn't that necessary. You are all so helpful. I love KP.


What yarn is it by the way? Can you tell me the brand, weight of the skein and yardage?

For lace work, don't pay attention to the suggested needle size. You always want to go bigger with lace.


----------



## Dominorip

stevieland said:


> Dominorip said:
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks. Here's my next situation. Today I received my yarn. This is the skinniest yarn I have ever seen!!!!!! The label recommends needle size 0-2. Will 3 still work ok? I could purchase size 2 harmony tips instead of 3(?) I might need to ask Dee. Also. Is there a way to make a gauge swatch to see if I'm coming close to gauge? Or isn't that necessary. You are all so helpful. I love KP.
> 
> 
> 
> What yarn is it by the way? Can you tell me the brand, weight of the skein and yardage?
> 
> For lace work, don't pay attention to the suggested needle size. You always want to go bigger with lace.
Click to expand...

Sure, it's Fiber Optica Lace Seashell label reads 100 grams 825 m. 1000 yds. Lace weight yarn. 80% merino wool, 20% tussah silk 32+ sts. =4"
00-2 needles. Thanks for helping me. When you answer I'll order the circulars.


----------



## Dreamfli

I would like an honest opinion what y'all think of this yarn. I got the mystery package from Craftsy with cotton yarn. Flake Cotton by Ironstone Warehouse.


----------



## AlderRose

It looks rustic...hand-spunish? and really soft. 

What I would be concerned about is that from the picture, it looks single ply. I'd be interested to see what experience other KPers have had with the same type of yarn.


----------



## Dreamfli

It is 100% Cotton- Mercerized 328 yds/100g Surprisingly soft. 

Gauge is 
Single Strand - 6 sts/1"
Double Strand 4 sts/1" No. 9 needle

Doesn't say anything on band about plys. This is the yarn that came in the Craftsy Boxes yesterday.


----------



## AlderRose

I'd weigh how often you think you'll be washing and blocking it. Because it looks single ply, I'd question how strong the yarn is and how much of a beating it can take. Because it is so soft, it could become your favorite summer shawl, though. 

Are you planning on adding any designs in the diamond shapes? If you like the rustic texture, having them solid shows it off. 

I haven't made the Nadira yet, and have only used cotton for dish clothes, so am not an expert on either. I do knit with homespun wool and ALWAYS ply it for strength.


----------



## stevieland

Dominorip said:


> stevieland said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dominorip said:
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks. Here's my next situation. Today I received my yarn. This is the skinniest yarn I have ever seen!!!!!! The label recommends needle size 0-2. Will 3 still work ok? I could purchase size 2 harmony tips instead of 3(?) I might need to ask Dee. Also. Is there a way to make a gauge swatch to see if I'm coming close to gauge? Or isn't that necessary. You are all so helpful. I love KP.
> 
> 
> 
> What yarn is it by the way? Can you tell me the brand, weight of the skein and yardage?
> 
> For lace work, don't pay attention to the suggested needle size. You always want to go bigger with lace.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Sure, it's Fiber Optica Lace Seashell label reads 100 grams 825 m. 1000 yds. Lace weight yarn. 80% merino wool, 20% tussah silk 32+ sts. =4"
> 00-2 needles. Thanks for helping me. When you answer I'll order the circulars.
Click to expand...

I think that US3s will be perfect for that yarn. It is what I consider a perfect weight lace. Don't worry about a swatch.... just start knitting the pattern and see if you like the resulting fabric. I am not one to knit lace weight yarn with big needles like US6s. I like there to be a definite difference between the YOs and the solid areas, but with a nice drape. So I use either 3s or 4s with lace weight, leaning towards 3s unless the yarn is a heavy lace weight, which yours is not.


----------



## nanciann

I also use the Harmonies for light colors. If my yarn is dark, I use Addi Turbo Lace so that I can see the stitches better. Either of these are wonderful. I also have many Harmony interchangeables and the Addi Lace and regular Addi interchangeable sets. But alas they only go down to size 4. I ordered a #3 32" circulars in bamboo to try but haven't done so as yet. I do have some bamboo double points that I like though.



CathyAnn said:


> I have the size 3, 32" Harmonies. The points are very sharp, and I'm very happy with them!
> 
> My experience with Harmonies is they work very well with all of the yarns I knit with -- from 100" wool, wool blends, acrylics, etc.


----------



## Dominorip

I actually ended up at a very excellent yarn store today. They sold me on a Chia Goo lace needles. They also wound my yarn for me! That probably saved me a couple of hours. So once I block my Ashton I can get started!
Thanks again for all of your help!


----------



## stevieland

Dreamfli said:


> I would like an honest opinion what y'all think of this yarn. I got the mystery package from Craftsy with cotton yarn. Flake Cotton by Ironstone Warehouse.


Pretty! It does have that rustic hand spun look. It is indeed single ply... I used a single ply for all my Alexandras. I've not knitted with cotton but I think it will make a lovely summer shawl. I'm not sure if that thick/thin quality to the yarn makes it appropriate for the Nadira pattern, which is very delicate, but you could certainly see how it looks. I might use that for a more rustic design, maybe with textured stitches. It's hard to tell... heck, I thought Alex would look bad in lace weight and was proven wrong.


----------



## umozabeads

I ordered the flake cotton when it was on special in April from Craftsy. I knitted on size 8 needles to see how it worked up. The yarn actually gets softer as you work and the bumps give you texture where you would possibly put special stitches. It is nice looking and I am planning on working up a little shawlette for youngest grand daughter's wedding in November. (Grandma has been "ordered" to wear dark teal. haha).


----------



## Dreamfli

stevieland said:


> Dreamfli said:
> 
> 
> 
> I would like an honest opinion what y'all think of this yarn. I got the mystery package from Craftsy with cotton yarn. Flake Cotton by Ironstone Warehouse.
> 
> 
> 
> Pretty! It does have that rustic hand spun look. It is indeed single ply... I used a single ply for all my Alexandras. I've not knitted with cotton but I think it will make a lovely summer shawl. I'm not sure if that thick/thin quality to the yarn makes it appropriate for the Nadira pattern, which is very delicate, but you could certainly see how it looks. I might use that for a more rustic design, maybe with textured stitches. It's hard to tell... heck, I thought Alex would look bad in lace weight and was proven wrong.
Click to expand...

Will put up another pic this afternoon. I have 2 diamonds almost done and I am liking it more as I go!


----------



## AlderRose

I'm anxious to see what it looks like. If you are like me, you would have a lot more knitted if you didn't keep stopping to look at it. It will be interesting to see how it blocks out.


----------



## Dreamfli

Stop looking at it, stop typing, quit looking at Craiglist. I ran to another town and picked up a pickup load of free things. (Chair, dishes, silverware, pots, pans,) just all kinds of stuff, in between too. Now hubby wants to go to grocery store right now!


----------



## britgirl

stevieland said:


> Dreamfli said:
> 
> 
> 
> I would like an honest opinion what y'all think of this yarn. I got the mystery package from Craftsy with cotton yarn. Flake Cotton by Ironstone Warehouse.
> 
> 
> 
> Pretty! It does have that rustic hand spun look. It is indeed single ply... I used a single ply for all my Alexandras. I've not knitted with cotton but I think it will make a lovely summer shawl. I'm not sure if that thick/thin quality to the yarn makes it appropriate for the Nadira pattern, which is very delicate, but you could certainly see how it looks. I might use that for a more rustic design, maybe with textured stitches. It's hard to tell... heck, I thought Alex would look bad in lace weight and was proven wrong.
Click to expand...

I used a KnitPicks Comfy fingering cotton mix for the Alexandra and loved knitting with it. It is so lovely and soft. It blocked quite well though it doesn't have the crispness of the blocking of a wool mix, but I am really pleased with the end product and did order some more in a yellow for another shawl.

Sue


----------



## agnescr

Well I wasn't going to start Nadira till I finished Elizabeth but have found a mistake so will have to tink back 2 rows,sighsssss so I thought I would have a break from her....on chart 8 so nearly there
Here is the start of Nadira first repeat chart 2 done.using that Chinese cashmere in violet,really nice to knit with smooth and soft,size 3.25mm


----------



## Quitnknit

Dominorip said:


> I actually ended up at a very excellent yarn store today. They sold me on a Chia Goo lace needles. They also wound my yarn for me! That probably saved me a couple of hours. So once I block my Ashton I can get started!
> Thanks again for all of your help!


I commented yesterday that I was having trouble with my Harmony size 3's (one tip not pointy and an uneven join to the cable which was catching the yarn). I had ordered the ChiaGoo Red Lace in a size 3. It came today and is a dream to use.

By the way, I do have the Harmony Interchangeables
and love them so I think I just had bad luck on the size 3.


----------



## Dreamfli

That cashmere knits up really pretty.


----------



## britgirl

agnescr said:


> Well I wasn't going to start Nadira till I finished Elizabeth but have found a mistake so will have to tink back 2 rows,sighsssss so I thought I would have a break from her....on chart 8 so nearly there
> Here is the start of Nadira first repeat chart 2 done.using that Chinese cashmere in violet,really nice to knit with smooth and soft,size 3.25mm


That looks nice. It does look very soft.

Sue


----------



## GiGiRose

I've got the pattern now to finish the Ashton. Is there any information in the pattern about adding beads or where to add beads? When I finish the Ashton I want to make another one but with beads but I wouldn't mind adding beads to the Nadira.


----------



## GiGiRose

Quitnknit said:


> Dominorip said:
> 
> 
> 
> I actually ended up at a very excellent yarn store today. They sold me on a Chia Goo lace needles. They also wound my yarn for me! That probably saved me a couple of hours. So once I block my Ashton I can get started!
> Thanks again for all of your help!
> 
> 
> 
> I commented yesterday that I was having trouble with my Harmony size 3's (one tip not pointy and an uneven join to the cable which was catching the yarn). I had ordered the ChiaGoo Red Lace in a size 3. It came today and is a dream to use.
> 
> By the way, I do have the Harmony Interchangeables
> and love them so I think I just had bad luck on the size 3.
Click to expand...

Who did you order the ChiaGoo Red Lace circular needles from? I goggled it but only found a copy of places like amazon and eBay.


----------



## Silverowl

There is a site on etsy who sell them here is a link.

http://www.etsy.com/shop/grandmashandknitting?ref


----------



## Dreamfli

Also handsomefibers.com has them, free shipping. My #4 red lace was 8.50


----------



## CathyAnn

GiGiRose said:


> I've got the pattern now to finish the Ashton. Is there any information in the pattern about adding beads or where to add beads? When I finish the Ashton I want to make another one but with beads but I wouldn't mind adding beads to the Nadira.


For adding beads, it seems everyone did their own thing with them. And, there are videos on adding the beads using a crochet hook. That's what I'll use when I decide to do it. For the small beads used in the lace shawls, sizes 12 and 14 steel crochet hooks are used.

Heres a link to Youtube: http://www.google.com/url?sa=t&rct=j&q=&esrc=s&frm=1&source=web&cd=4&sqi=2&ved=0CGYQtwIwAw&url=http%3A%2F%2Fwww.youtube.com%2Fwatch%3Fv%3Dt77pmmqCmr4&ei=KILST_WSHa-d6AHg2_2eAw&usg=AFQjCNG_bLOBz6KAFi9E0303WSnEFeEUag&sig2=pnrlUDS-A_TEpjyf4zNnxQ


----------



## DanaKay

Dreamfli said:


> Also handsomefibers.com has them, free shipping. My #4 red lace was 8.50


That's where I get mine too. Really nice to deal with and fast shipping also. :thumbup:


----------



## glacy1

Dreamfli said:


> Also handsomefibers.com has them, free shipping. My #4 red lace was 8.50


I got mine from HandsomeFibers.com too but I saw them on this site too.
http://verticalproducts.com/

For doing beads on a shawl, what size is recommended? I'd rather not spend money doing trial and error.


----------



## glacy1

CathyAnn said:


> GiGiRose said:
> 
> 
> 
> I've got the pattern now to finish the Ashton. Is there any information in the pattern about adding beads or where to add beads? When I finish the Ashton I want to make another one but with beads but I wouldn't mind adding beads to the Nadira.
> 
> 
> 
> For adding beads, it seems everyone did their own thing with them. And, there are videos on adding the beads using a crochet hook. That's what I'll use when I decide to do it. For the small beads used in the lace shawls, sizes 12 and 14 steel crochet hooks are used.
> 
> Heres a link to Youtube: http://www.google.com/url?sa=t&rct=j&q=&esrc=s&frm=1&source=web&cd=4&sqi=2&ved=0CGYQtwIwAw&url=http%3A%2F%2Fwww.youtube.com%2Fwatch%3Fv%3Dt77pmmqCmr4&ei=KILST_WSHa-d6AHg2_2eAw&usg=AFQjCNG_bLOBz6KAFi9E0303WSnEFeEUag&sig2=pnrlUDS-A_TEpjyf4zNnxQ
Click to expand...

I saw a size 16 crochet hook on Verticalfibers, would that be too small?


----------



## umozabeads

It really depends upon the yarn weight. For lace weight size 8 beads with either a size 13 or 14 steel crochet hook. For fingering weight a size 6 or E bead with size 12 or 13 steel crochet hooks. Always look for beads with large enough holes and watch out for the finishes on some beads as the color may run out onto the shawl. IMHO do not use dyed or color inside beads as they are too unreliable.


----------



## umozabeads

you might not be able to catch the stitch properly with a size 16 as that is used for bedspread cotton size 30 or 40 which is much thinner than lace weight yarn.


----------



## glacy1

Thanks for the tips!


----------



## DanaKay

I think it is best to get Japanese beads also as they seem to be much more uniform in size and center holes.


----------



## YorkieMama

I thought that I would get my Nadira on the needles last night, but it was not to be. I had forgotten to hang my size 3 circular to relax the cord. The cord was just too twisty to work with. :-( I did get the hank wound on Sunday night, but employment has a way of interfering with my knitting. :roll: 

Here is a picture of my Nadira Yarn in the hank. 
Here is a picture of my unblocked Ashton, finished on Saturday night, being inspected by one of my knitting supervisors. I hope to get it on the boards on Sunday.


----------



## Quitnknit

GiGiRose said:


> Quitnknit said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dominorip said:
> 
> 
> 
> I actually ended up at a very excellent yarn store today. They sold me on a Chia Goo lace needles. They also wound my yarn for me! That probably saved me a couple of hours. So once I block my Ashton I can get started!
> Thanks again for all of your help!
> 
> 
> 
> I commented yesterday that I was having trouble with my Harmony size 3's (one tip not pointy and an uneven join to the cable which was catching the yarn). I had ordered the ChiaGoo Red Lace in a size 3. It came today and is a dream to use.
> 
> By the way, I do have the Harmony Interchangeables
> and love them so I think I just had bad luck on the size 3.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Who did you order the ChiaGoo Red Lace circular needles from? I goggled it but only found a copy of places like amazon and eBay.
Click to expand...

Hi - I ordered them from handsomefibers.com. I bought 24" cable and the price was $8.50 with FREE SHIPPING. Very fast delivery and they sent a coupon for $10 off my next order.


----------



## Quitnknit

glacy1 said:


> Dreamfli said:
> 
> 
> 
> Also handsomefibers.com has them, free shipping. My #4 red lace was 8.50
> 
> 
> 
> I got mine from HandsomeFibers.com too but I saw them on this site too.
> http://verticalproducts.com/
> 
> For doing beads on a shawl, what size is recommended? I'd rather not spend money doing trial and error.
Click to expand...

I used size 6 Toho beads - they are Japanese and I was pleased. Used size 10 crochet hook for fingering weight yarn. There were some beads that had a slightly smaller center hole and I used a size 12 hook for those. Do buy extra beads as there will be some waste. I bought my beads from Lima Beads and was very pleased with their service. I placed the beads on either side of the yarn overs on the border of the Ashton (followed someone else's idea and, unfortunately, can't give credit as I can't remember whose it was).


----------



## jan1ce

Quitnknit that is a beautiful shawl. Love the beads.

Jan xx


----------



## GiGiRose

Thanks for the information. I'll check them out today.


----------



## GiGiRose

Thank you for the bead placement info-your shawl is absolutely gorgeous.


----------



## Debiknit

Thanks for the needle and bead tips. Someday hope to try
adding beads to one of the shawls. Quitnknit your shawl
turned out lovely. The beads really add sparkle. How much 
weight do they add? Very nice, elegant shawl.


----------



## stevieland

YorkieMama said:


> I thought that I would get my Nadira on the needles last night, but it was not to be. I had forgotten to hang my size 3 circular to relax the cord. The cord was just too twisty to work with. :-( I did get the hank wound on Sunday night, but employment has a way of interfering with my knitting. :roll:
> 
> Here is a picture of my Nadira Yarn in the hank.
> Here is a picture of my unblocked Ashton, finished on Saturday night, being inspected by one of my knitting supervisors. I hope to get it on the boards on Sunday.


Love that rose color! And the colorway for the Ashton is gorgeous, can't wait to see it blocked.

Helpful hint: Those pesky twisty cords--boil some water in the microwave. I use a 2 cup glass measuring cup so there is a handle to grab. Then let the water sit for a second or two so it is no longer boiling but super hot, and then dip that cord in that hot water for a few seconds. Then straighten out the cord and hold it for a few more seconds. Voila! Straight cord.


----------



## stevieland

Quitnknit said:


> I used size 6 Toho beads - they are Japanese and I was pleased. Used size 10 crochet hook for fingering weight yarn. There were some beads that had a slightly smaller center hole and I used a size 12 hook for those. Do buy extra beads as there will be some waste. I bought my beads from Lima Beads and was very pleased with their service. I placed the beads on either side of the yarn overs on the border of the Ashton (followed someone else's idea and, unfortunately, can't give credit as I can't remember whose it was).


I love this shawl. I am very fond of grey and the extra glint of the beads is perfect. You did a fantastic job with this Ashton. If memory serves correct, I think it was TammyK who did the beaded Ashton with a similar bead placement.


----------



## crazygyrlknits

Have the material and the pattern now to find the time, we are dealing with dad and moving him into a home he has dementia later stages and cannot walk and I cannot lift him anymore. But will start soon...hope all is well with everyone else.

Crazygyrlknits


----------



## Carolannknits

Ok, I'm sure this has been answered before, but what is the difference between lace weight and heavy lace weight? Would the heavy lace wt be easier to use for someone that doesn't like lace wt? I used a lace wt alpaca for another shawl, but it didn't hold up to ripping very well. I need something that is a decent quality without breaking the bank and haven't a clue how to pick out a good lace yarn. Dee has commented it should have a stronger fiber mixed with the wool. As you can see, I can't start my Nadira until I have a better understanding of lace wt yarn.


----------



## stevieland

crazygyrlknits said:


> Have the material and the pattern now to find the time, we are dealing with dad and moving him into a home he has dementia later stages and cannot walk and I cannot lift him anymore. But will start soon...hope all is well with everyone else.
> 
> Crazygyrlknits


Hi. I am sorry about your dad. I went through the same thing with my father... it is so upsetting and difficult for everyone involved. We are here for any moral support you need. Okay?


----------



## stevieland

Carolannknits said:


> Ok, I'm sure this has been answered before, but what is the difference between lace weight and heavy lace weight? Would the heavy lace wt be easier to use for someone that doesn't like lace wt? I used a lace wt alpaca for another shawl, but it didn't hold up to ripping very well. I need something that is a decent quality without breaking the bank and haven't a clue how to pick out a good lace yarn. Dee has commented it should have a stronger fiber mixed with the wool. As you can see, I can't start my Nadira until I have a better understanding of lace wt yarn.


Yes, the heavier the lace weight the easier it is to work. There is such a variation in the weight of lace yarn it is enough to drive you nuts.

Basically, the less yards per gram (or ounce) the thicker the yarn. This is not an exact science since different fibers are natural heavier than others, but it at least gets you in the ballpark.

So, if you have a skein with 880 yards per 100 grams, you have 8.8 yards per oz. based upon dividing the yardage by the weight to get that calculation. This would be considered regular lace weight but on the heavier end.

If you have 1160 yards per 100 grams, you have 11.6 yards per gram so that is thinner. This is pretty standard lace weight. Zephyr wool/silk 2/18, a personal favorite and a pleasure to work with, is about this weight.

The ultra fine lace weight usually comes in at like 1500 per 100 grams.... stay away from that!

Most heavy lace weight seems to be in the 7-8 yards per gram category.

Now, alpaca. I do not like knitting with 100% Alpaca lace. (Personal preference only!) It has no elasticity and always seems to be so teeny. Most 100% merinos will have a nice give to them when you knit and feel good in the hand, even the slightly thinner ones.

Alpaca is different in that it can weigh in at regular lace category but the way it is twisted plus the lack of elasticity makes it feel like it is actually thinner. I know it weighs less than wool so maybe that is why. But if you compare apple to apples, i.e., the relative weight of alpaca or blends, you can still figure out which is technically heavier that way.

Hope that helps.


----------



## glacy1

stevieland said:


> crazygyrlknits said:
> 
> 
> 
> Have the material and the pattern now to find the time, we are dealing with dad and moving him into a home he has dementia later stages and cannot walk and I cannot lift him anymore. But will start soon...hope all is well with everyone else.
> 
> Crazygyrlknits
> 
> 
> 
> Hi. I am sorry about your dad. I went through the same thing with my father... it is so upsetting and difficult for everyone involved. We are here for any moral support you need. Okay?
Click to expand...

My aunt is in the same condition (Altzheimers) although she is still living at her home (with help). She's just so frail, and gets cold so easily, so I am nearly done making her a warm bulky shawl out of LionBrand Homespun, since she loves that yarn and it will need to be machine washable.. and it's knitting up very quickly. I only have a couple of rows to go before bind-off. I had made my sister one in Amethyst for her birthday, and Aunt Virginia tried it on and indicated that it felt good on her shoulders, soI am making one for her in Mixed Berries. Usually only takes me a week to make up something in such bulky yarn. This is my second one this month already and the second one is easier with less mistakes ..(oops,.. design features). 
This is it: 
Easy Triangle Shawl
Lion Brand® Homespun® 
Pattern #: 60301

http://www.lionbrand.com/patterns/khs-triangleShawl2.html?noImages=


----------



## glacy1

stevieland said:


> Carolannknits said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ok, I'm sure this has been answered before, but what is the difference between lace weight and heavy lace weight? Would the heavy lace wt be easier to use for someone that doesn't like lace wt? I used a lace wt alpaca for another shawl, but it didn't hold up to ripping very well. I need something that is a decent quality without breaking the bank and haven't a clue how to pick out a good lace yarn. Dee has commented it should have a stronger fiber mixed with the wool. As you can see, I can't start my Nadira until I have a better understanding of lace wt yarn.
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, the heavier the lace weight the easier it is to work. There is such a variation in the weight of lace yarn it is enough to drive you nuts.
> 
> Basically, the less yards per gram (or ounce) the thicker the yarn. This is not an exact science since different fibers are natural heavier than others, but it at least gets you in the ballpark.
> 
> So, if you have a skein with 880 yards per 100 grams, you have 8.8 yards per oz. based upon dividing the yardage by the weight to get that calculation. This would be considered regular lace weight but on the heavier end.
> 
> If you have 1160 yards per 100 grams, you have 11.6 yards per gram so that is thinner. This is pretty standard lace weight. Zephyr wool/silk 2/18, a personal favorite and a pleasure to work with, is about this weight.
> 
> The ultra fine lace weight usually comes in at like 1500 per 100 grams.... stay away from that!
> 
> Most heavy lace weight seems to be in the 7-8 yards per gram category.
> 
> Now, alpaca. I do not like knitting with 100% Alpaca lace. (Personal preference only!) It has no elasticity and always seems to be so teeny. Most 100% merinos will have a nice give to them when you knit and feel good in the hand, even the slightly thinner ones.
> 
> Alpaca is different in that it can weigh in at regular lace category but the way it is twisted plus the lack of elasticity makes it feel like it is actually thinner. I know it weighs less than wool so maybe that is why. But if you compare apple to apples, i.e., the relative weight of alpaca or blends, you can still figure out which is technically heavier that way.
> 
> Hope that helps.
Click to expand...

Thanks for this information on the lace weights. I was wondering which I should use for my lace shawls.. I think I have all of them including gossamer weight. It (the gossamer weight) was so pretty, but I'm not sure I'm looking forward to knitting with it very soon.


----------



## stevieland

glacy1 said:


> Thanks for this information on the lace weights. I was wondering which I should use for my lace shawls.. I think I have all of them including gossamer weight. It (the gossamer weight) was so pretty, but I'm not sure I'm looking forward to knitting with it very soon.


You can write and tell me what you have, I can look it up and give you my two cents worth. Also, I see I missed your comment that I said "should have a stronger fiber mixed with the wool." I don't remember saying that exactly, just that silk added to wool gives the wool a nicer sheen and drape if you like that.


----------



## glacy1

stevieland said:


> glacy1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for this information on the lace weights. I was wondering which I should use for my lace shawls.. I think I have all of them including gossamer weight. It (the gossamer weight) was so pretty, but I'm not sure I'm looking forward to knitting with it very soon.
> 
> 
> 
> You can write and tell me what you have, I can look it up and give you my two cents worth. Also, I see I missed your comment that I said "should have a stronger fiber mixed with the wool." I don't remember saying that exactly, just that silk added to wool gives the wool a nicer sheen and drape if you like that.
Click to expand...

Thanks, I will soon ask you, if you don't mind.. I have to organize soon. I went on a lace weight buying binge and have too much now and it's getting all mixed up! I bought a bunch of Madelinetosh lace weight, plus I bought a bunch of Knitpicks lace weights.. and every site that I went to had something that I really liked, sooo .... I still have the 9 skeins of cashmere from Suntekstore.com.. Okay, okay, I went a little overboard.. but it does not spoil in a week like food, right? So I'm still okay! Plus I just bought some bright red lace weight from FUZZ in Eagle just yesterday, about 1300 yards in the skein.. probably the 'skinny' lace weight, right?

Actually, I think that the ;stronger fiber mixed with the wool' comment was a post that I responded to regarding the different lace weights.. I don't remember you saying that, but this thread is quite long, so.. 
I agree with you that a thread of silk gives the yarn a little something extra! I have quite a few skeins of that too! I love it.


----------



## Carolannknits

Dee, thanks for the advice on lace weight yarn. I find it a confusing issue since I had the disaster with the alpaca. I have a few skeins of it and will not do another shawl with it. How can I save your reply so I can find it in the future?


----------



## CathyAnn

Carolannknits said:


> Dee, thanks for the advice on lace weight yarn. I find it a confusing issue since I had the disaster with the alpaca. I have a few skeins of it and will not do another shawl with it. How can I save your reply so I can find it in the future?


Carolann, what I do is "copy and paste" what I want to keep and/or find again into Word. Then I print it out and keep it with my lace patterns or wherever else is handy that I KNOW I will find it!


----------



## glacy1

CathyAnn said:


> Carolannknits said:
> 
> 
> 
> Dee, thanks for the advice on lace weight yarn. I find it a confusing issue since I had the disaster with the alpaca. I have a few skeins of it and will not do another shawl with it. How can I save your reply so I can find it in the future?
> 
> 
> 
> Carolann, what I do is "copy and paste" what I want to keep and/or find again into Word. Then I print it out and keep it with my lace patterns or wherever else is handy that I KNOW I will find it!
Click to expand...

That's what I did too.


----------



## grannysk

CathyAnn said:


> Carolannknits said:
> 
> 
> 
> Dee, thanks for the advice on lace weight yarn. I find it a confusing issue since I had the disaster with the alpaca. I have a few skeins of it and will not do another shawl with it. How can I save your reply so I can find it in the future?
> 
> 
> 
> Carolann, what I do is "copy and paste" what I want to keep and/or find again into Word. Then I print it out and keep it with my lace patterns or wherever else is handy that I KNOW I will find it!
Click to expand...

I also bookmark it and in notation box I put the page number and the person's name that added the info


----------



## Dreamfli

Update of using the Cotton Flake for the Nadira. No designs needed in the diamonds the nubby yarn does the work. It can be hard to keep track of the small stitches next to the large nubbs, but turning out kind of nice.

It is 7"x16" with no stretching at this point. It is blue not grey and I am using #4 Us needles.


----------



## CathyAnn

You're so right about the nubbs taking the place of YO design elements. I think this will be a stunning shawl. I can't wait to see it finished!!!


----------



## YorkieMama

Quitnknit, your shawl is absolutely gorgeous! Love the glitz that the beads add to the shawl.


----------



## AlderRose

CathyAnn said:


> You're so right about the nubbs taking the place of YO design elements. I think this will be a stunning shawl. I can't wait to see it finished!!!


I agree. Knit fast so we can see how it turns out.


----------



## agnescr

Well Elizabeth is finally of the needles just got to block her now, that will have to wait a couple of days though.... on with Nadira before Glenallen is published....  always something to ooo and ahh at each time I visit, well done ladies


----------



## sharonbartsch

Hello everyone,
Haven't been around for a while, missing you all and my knitting, have developed a bursitis in my left shoulder, had the investigations and the needle, now waiting for the improvement to begin, darn thing. Glad to see that everyone is keeping on keeping on, xxxxx

Sharon


----------



## nanciann

I sympathize with your problem. I have been tolerating a rotator cuff injury for months and need to keep exercising to keep it from getting out of hand. Hang in there. Those shots really helped me.



sharonbartsch said:


> Hello everyone,
> Haven't been around for a while, missing you all and my knitting, have developed a bursitis in my left shoulder, had the investigations and the needle, now waiting for the improvement to begin, darn thing. Glad to see that everyone is keeping on keeping on, xxxxx
> 
> Sharon


----------



## AlderRose

sharonbartsch said:


> Hello everyone,
> Haven't been around for a while, missing you all and my knitting, have developed a bursitis in my left shoulder, had the investigations and the needle, now waiting for the improvement to begin, darn thing. Glad to see that everyone is keeping on keeping on, xxxxx
> 
> Sharon


We have missed you. Sorry about your shoulder. Hope it improves quickly.


----------



## agnescr

Elizabeth finished and blocked she measures 74x38 but think she will dry to proper measurements 72x36
still not happy with colour,more green than anything, but she is lovely and soft
used manos lace 3.25mm needles


----------



## Dreamfli

Agnes it is beautiful! If you don't like the color I am sure someone you know. Will love it


----------



## umozabeads

Very beautiful Elizabeth, Agnes. I really like the color.


----------



## jan1ce

Beautiful shawl Agnes, haven't done an Elizabeth yet but yours is an inspiration to us all.

Jan xx


----------



## stevieland

Dreamfli said:


> Update of using the Cotton Flake for the Nadira. No designs needed in the diamonds the nubby yarn does the work. It can be hard to keep track of the small stitches next to the large nubbs, but turning out kind of nice.
> 
> It is 7"x16" with no stretching at this point. It is blue not grey and I am using #4 Us needles.


I like it! I think if you just keep the plain diamonds and then bam!! fancy border... it will look great. I might go with the diamond small band because there is more stockinette, but that is your choice, of course. That yarn looks so soft and cuddly.



sharonbartsch said:


> Hello everyone,
> Haven't been around for a while, missing you all and my knitting, have developed a bursitis in my left shoulder, had the investigations and the needle, now waiting for the improvement to begin, darn thing. Glad to see that everyone is keeping on keeping on, xxxxx
> 
> Sharon


Sharon, welcome back! It is so nice to have you around again. I am very sorry to hear about your bursitis, I know that has not been fun at all. Needles, ugh. When do you have the okay to start knitting again... or do you just wait until the shoulder starts feeling better?



agnescr said:


> Elizabeth finished and blocked she measures 74x38 but think she will dry to proper measurements 72x36
> still not happy with colour,more green than anything, but she is lovely and soft
> used manos lace 3.25mm needles


It looks great! I think that once you take the shawl off of the block, it will be more appealing to you. Those variegated yarns can look a lot different when they are wet and stretched. You should have seen how weird my avatar Elizabeth looked on the block. I am looking forward to seeing the pics of the shawl off the pins. I'm sure it will be fabulous.


----------



## stevieland

On a different topic... did those of you who bought the pattern via Craftsy on the first day or so before I corrected that missing decrease ever get an email from Craftsy regarding the corrected pattern? They claim they sent one out, but when I'd asked y'all before, no one had gotten the email yet. Just curious, since I am new to that site.


----------



## CathyAnn

No, Dee, I did not. Zero, zip, nada!


----------



## jacobb

stevieland said:


> On a different topic... did those of you who bought the pattern via Craftsy on the first day or so before I corrected that missing decrease ever get an email from Craftsy regarding the corrected pattern? They claim they sent one out, but when I'd asked y'all before, no one had gotten the email yet. Just curious, since I am new to that site.


Still didn't.


----------



## jan1ce

I didn't either

Jan xx


----------



## umozabeads

me neither


----------



## glacy1

stevieland said:


> On a different topic... did those of you who bought the pattern via Craftsy on the first day or so before I corrected that missing decrease ever get an email from Craftsy regarding the corrected pattern? They claim they sent one out, but when I'd asked y'all before, no one had gotten the email yet. Just curious, since I am new to that site.


I DON'T believe that I did get an email regarding the errata but since you let us know, I went ahead and downloaded the newest version, so I'm good.

ETA: I went back and looked and NOPE! No email regarding the Nadira and errata.


----------



## Debiknit

Beautiful shawl Agnes. I like the color, reminds me of spring
flowers. I think you did a wonderful job on it. Very pretty.


----------



## britgirl

No, I didn't either.

Sue


----------



## britgirl

Agnes, love the colour of your Elizabeth. It is beautiful.

Sue


----------



## CathyAnn

Agnes, your Elizabeth is really beautiful! Please take a picture of it when it's dry. That way, we can see the color better. You did a wonderful job of knitting and blocking it! :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## agnescr

Thank you all for your kind comments x :-D


----------



## Dreamfli

stevieland said:


> On a different topic... did those of you who bought the pattern via Craftsy on the first day or so before I corrected that missing decrease ever get an email from Craftsy regarding the corrected pattern? They claim they sent one out, but when I'd asked y'all before, no one had gotten the email yet. Just curious, since I am new to that site.


I didn't either.


----------



## AlderRose

Agnes, Your Elizabeth is B-E-A-U-T-I-F-U-L-L !!!! But it looks like there's more purple, not green, in the photo.


----------



## glacy1

agnescr said:


> Thank you all for your kind comments x :-D


Yeah, I really liked it.. Pinks and greens are the color of 'health and wealth' according to someone who once told me what different colors signify. I say wear it and enjoy! Let the health and wealth roll in!


----------



## SweetLorraine

stevieland said:


> On a different topic... did those of you who bought the pattern via Craftsy on the first day or so before I corrected that missing decrease ever get an email from Craftsy regarding the corrected pattern? They claim they sent one out, but when I'd asked y'all before, no one had gotten the email yet. Just curious, since I am new to that site.


I never got an email, but the pattern is stored in my library (on Craftsy) and I haven't printed it yet.


----------



## sharonbartsch

No news from the site Dee...x


----------



## sharonbartsch

Should I download something new??


----------



## -knitter

sharonbartsch said:


> No news from the site Dee...x


Me neither.


----------



## stevieland

sharonbartsch said:


> Should I download something new??


If you downloaded it in before May 24, which was just 2 days after I posted it initially, there was a correction as follows:

On the Custom Chart section, Page 13, Flower Chart C, Row 9, there was a missing SSK to the immediate left of the blue shaded pattern repeat.

You could just download it again and print out that one page if you like.


----------



## agnescr

Hey Dee do you think this would work for the lace weight yarns..would hate for all that work to be wasted



__ https://www.pinterest.com/pin/154389093445364151/


----------



## marimom

Interesting that you used a worsted weight yarn. Has anyone else used worsted weight. I would like to try one in worsted but have not seen it used before. Is it very heavy. Any other responses to worsted weight?

Marilyn p-k traveling aroung the USA for granddaughter's high school graduations but usually in Tucson, AZ.



 Dreamfli said:


> I know that this is for Nadira, I did use one panel from Nadira, the Squares.
> 
> #7 US
> I LOVE THIS YARN worsted black with gold sparkle
> weekend
> 
> I can see errors in it now that I hung it on the wall. Wish I had seen that earlier. I don't want to tear it apart. My SIL won't notice. She will cuddle in it all winter.


----------



## Dreamfli

marimom said:


> Interesting that you used a worsted weight yarn. Has anyone else used worsted weight. I would like to try one in worsted but have not seen it used before. Is it very heavy. Any other responses to worsted weight?
> 
> Marilyn p-k traveling aroung the USA for granddaughter's high school graduations but usually in Tucson, AZ.
> 
> 
> 
> Dreamfli said:
> 
> 
> 
> I know that this is for Nadira, I did use one panel from Nadira, the Squares.
> 
> #7 US
> I LOVE THIS YARN worsted black with gold sparkle
> weekend
> 
> I can see errors in it now that I hung it on the wall. Wish I had seen that earlier. I don't want to tear it apart. My SIL won't notice. She will cuddle in it all winter.
> 
> 
> 
> [/quote
> 
> Its surprisingly light. At least this one is. I used yarn from Hobby Lobby. I love this yarn acrylic. I bought it before I started learning about lace weights and dk. I had all ready promised my SIL the shawl. So I gave it a go.
Click to expand...


----------



## mamared1949

I think I am going to have to take the Shawlette walk of shame and bow out of this one. I am so fustrated I have not worked on it for about a week.

I started it and tore it out 3 times to begin with and for every 4 rows I do I have to tink back 2 for the stitches being off, not the count, but the placement. 

Last week I was again tinking back 2 rows when I went to look to see where the problem occured and I had dropped 2 stitches and they unraveled about 2-3 rows. So I put a stitch holder on them and put it down and haven't worked on it since. We give each other evil looks everytime I see it on the table. 

I am not new to this. I did 3 Ashtons and 2 Alexandras and did not have problems like this. 

I really don't understand why I am having so much trouble. I seem to be having more trouble "reading" my knitting.

Anyway that is my sob story. Maybe I just needed to get it off of my mind. 

Thanks for listening.

Linda


----------



## Dreamfli

mamared1949 said:


> I think I am going to have to take the Shawlette walk of shame and bow out of this one. I am so fustrated I have not worked on it for about a week.
> 
> I started it and tore it out 3 times to begin with and for every 4 rows I do I have to tink back 2 for the stitches being off, not the count, but the placement.
> 
> Last week I was again tinking back 2 rows when I went to look to see where the problem occured and I had dropped 2 stitches and they unraveled about 2-3 rows. So I put a stitch holder on them and put it down and haven't worked on it since. We give each other evil looks everytime I see it on the table.
> 
> I am not new to this. I did 3 Ashtons and 2 Alexandras and did not have problems like this.
> 
> I really don't understand why I am having so much trouble. I seem to be having more trouble "reading" my knitting.
> 
> Anyway that is my sob story. Maybe I just needed to get it off of my mind.
> 
> Thanks for listening.
> 
> Linda


Is it the yarn that is giving you fits? I seem to have problems like this when the yarn hides stitches.

I understand and feel your pain. Elizabeth has still not been accomplished because it frustrates me beyond measure!


----------



## KnitQuiltBeader

stevieland said:


> On a different topic... did those of you who bought the pattern via Craftsy on the first day or so before I corrected that missing decrease ever get an email from Craftsy regarding the corrected pattern? They claim they sent one out, but when I'd asked y'all before, no one had gotten the email yet. Just curious, since I am new to that site.


I got nothing, Dee.


----------



## Dominorip

Dee, on the Nadira charts you say that there are 4 increases per row. Is that consistent throughout the whole shawl, assuming that I use the plain pattern with the charts that end on p. 7. It really helps me if I know exactly how many stitches are supposed to be in each row. (That's how I got through my Ashton anyway)!!!


----------



## stevieland

agnescr said:


> Hey Dee do you think this would work for the lace weight yarns..would hate for all that work to be wasted
> 
> 
> 
> __ https://www.pinterest.com/pin/154389093445364151/
> I personally don't condone ever knotting ....there are too many other ways to accomplish the same thing without having to knot. That is just personal. The knot can work it's way to the front and that does not look good imo.
> 
> I just hold the two strands together and work them both for about three stitches. (When I am being very lazy.  ) If I can find a tapestry needle, I weave the new yarn into the working yarn with that tapestry needle for about two inches and then knit them that way. Works fine, no fuss!


----------



## stevieland

mamared1949 said:


> I think I am going to have to take the Shawlette walk of shame and bow out of this one. I am so fustrated I have not worked on it for about a week.
> 
> I started it and tore it out 3 times to begin with and for every 4 rows I do I have to tink back 2 for the stitches being off, not the count, but the placement.
> 
> Last week I was again tinking back 2 rows when I went to look to see where the problem occured and I had dropped 2 stitches and they unraveled about 2-3 rows. So I put a stitch holder on them and put it down and haven't worked on it since. We give each other evil looks everytime I see it on the table.
> 
> I am not new to this. I did 3 Ashtons and 2 Alexandras and did not have problems like this.
> 
> I really don't understand why I am having so much trouble. I seem to be having more trouble "reading" my knitting.
> 
> Anyway that is my sob story. Maybe I just needed to get it off of my mind.
> 
> Thanks for listening.
> 
> Linda


Oh Linda, I am sorry! Maybe you might take a little break and then please come back. I know in my heart that you can do this since you've done the other pattern. But I understand that you are frustrated.

But let's try to figure out what the problem seems to be. What yarn are you using? Do you love it or hate the way it feels in your hand? Are the stitches hiding like mentioned above?

Are you customizing the pattern or knitting it per the main charts?

How far along are you?

Would you like me to make up a little chart of the motif that is kicking your butt in order to practice to get used to reading the knitting in that part? The diagonal may be throwing you off.

Would you like to work with me via PM to try to get you back on track when you are ready? I don't care if it is six months from now. Okay?


----------



## stevieland

Dominorip said:


> Dee, on the Nadira charts you say that there are 4 increases per row. Is that consistent throughout the whole shawl, assuming that I use the plain pattern with the charts that end on p. 7. It really helps me if I know exactly how many stitches are supposed to be in each row. (That's how I got through my Ashton anyway)!!!


It is consistent up until Chart 7. Here is how you know.... at least in my patterns so far.

*IMPORTANT INFO FOR EVERYONE! How you know how many stitches are added per row....*

When the edges stair step exactly, you do add 4 st per RS row. Just look at the edges of all charts before Chart 7.

When the next row lines up exactly with the previous row (see Chart 7, Rows 11-17) no stitches are added.

When there is a big wide step/one extra stitch over (see Row 3, chart 7) you add 8 st per RS row. Notice there was a make one increase on both ends, which accounts for the extra 4 st.


----------



## agnescr

Dreamfli said:


> mamared1949 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I think I am going to have to take the Shawlette walk of shame and bow out of this one. I am so fustrated I have not worked on it for about a week.
> 
> I started it and tore it out 3 times to begin with and for every 4 rows I do I have to tink back 2 for the stitches being off, not the count, but the placement.
> 
> Last week I was again tinking back 2 rows when I went to look to see where the problem occured and I had dropped 2 stitches and they unraveled about 2-3 rows. So I put a stitch holder on them and put it down and haven't worked on it since. We give each other evil looks everytime I see it on the table.
> 
> I am not new to this. I did 3 Ashtons and 2 Alexandras and did not have problems like this.
> 
> I really don't understand why I am having so much trouble. I seem to be having more trouble "reading" my knitting.
> 
> Anyway that is my sob story. Maybe I just needed to get it off of my mind.
> 
> Thanks for listening.
> 
> Linda
> 
> 
> 
> Is it the yarn that is giving you fits? I seem to have problems like this when the yarn hides stitches.
> 
> I understand and feel your pain. Elizabeth has still not been accomplished because it frustrates me beyond measure!
Click to expand...

I know how you feel it took me almost a month to do elizabeth but she is done, blocked and sitting there telling me I told you you CAN do it.......just need to take some pictures now she is finally done


----------



## britgirl

stevieland said:


> Dominorip said:
> 
> 
> 
> Dee, on the Nadira charts you say that there are 4 increases per row. Is that consistent throughout the whole shawl, assuming that I use the plain pattern with the charts that end on p. 7. It really helps me if I know exactly how many stitches are supposed to be in each row. (That's how I got through my Ashton anyway)!!!
> 
> 
> 
> It is consistent up until Chart 7. Here is how you know.... at least in my patterns so far.
> 
> *IMPORTANT INFO FOR EVERYONE! How you know how many stitches are added per row....*
> 
> When the edges stair step exactly, you do add 4 st per RS row. Just look at the edges of all charts before Chart 7.
> 
> When the next row lines up exactly with the previous row (see Chart 7, Rows 11-17) no stitches are added.
> 
> When there is a big wide step/one extra stitch over (see Row 3, chart 7) you add 8 st per RS row. Notice there was a make one increase on both ends, which accounts for the extra 4 st.
Click to expand...

I also pair off the yo's and either K2tog or ssk's, (excluding the yo's at the border edge and by center stitch) and if that is same number I know that the only increases are the border or center stitch ones. On Chart 7 row 5, there are 4 extra yo's without the paired k2tog or ssk, so I know that has extra increases. I find that helps me.

Sue


----------



## Grammy Bert

I never got the corrected pattern!

Grammy Bert


----------



## mamared1949

Well I decided to go with fingering yarn because it is easier on my hands than the small needles. I bought a color that was what I thought was a nice green. It turned out to be a rather unattractive green. I tore it out so many times and after I got going I couldn't figure out why my yo holes were so big and look at the needle and I had picked up the six instead of the five. 

So I am thinking I was doomed from the start. 
I am currently on the second pass of chart 3. Because of the larger needle and yarn I only did 4 repeats of chart 2. 
I may go back to look at it later this week. 

Linda


----------



## umozabeads

Please don't be discouraged Linda. We all have periods in our knitting/crocheting lives when projects just "wanna have fun" with our nerves! Don't give up; there is not a knitter/crocheter on this forum who has not been in the same position! Hang in there!


----------



## CathyAnn

mamared1949 said:


> Well I decided to go with fingering yarn because it is easier on my hands than the small needles. I bought a color that was what I thought was a nice green. It turned out to be a rather unattractive green. I tore it out so many times and after I got going I couldn't figure out why my yo holes were so big and look at the needle and I had picked up the six instead of the five.
> 
> So I am thinking I was doomed from the start.
> I am currently on the second pass of chart 3. Because of the larger needle and yarn I only did 4 repeats of chart 2.
> I may go back to look at it later this week.
> 
> Linda


Linda, you are not alone! In knitting the Ashton, my first attempt to knit lace (I was very intimidated by the very thought of it), I equated sock weight and fingering weight as the same thing. Duh! :roll: Sport weight was the lightest weight yarn I had ever knitted with.

To make a long story short, I bought "sock weight" yarn, but it was a loosely wound 2-ply LACE WEIGHT! Talk about having the cards stacked against me at the get go... .

I finished the Ashton, but it took me over a month and a half, the yarn making the job harder than it should have been. (I see this with 20-20 hindsight.) And I'm not the only one to pick the wrong yarn. There are many on here who sympathize with you!


----------



## Dreamfli

Linda, one other note. A yarn that may be perfect for one person may not be perfect for you. Its really hard to judge a yarn till you start working with it. 

I hope you don't give up. I spent time this morning tinking back a couple of rows. My counts were all off. Thats what happens when I watch TV and talk to DH.


----------



## AlderRose

Linda, With Dee's help, we know you can finish the shawl. That said, sometimes when I'm having problems with a project, I just have to put it down for a bit and give myself some time away from the problem. When I come back to it, I'm in a better frame of mind and find the problems much quicker.

We all hope you will soon be showing off your completed shawl.. and going, "Neener, Neener, Neener!!!"


----------



## umozabeads

Pacific Rose said:


> Linda, With Dee's help, we know you can finish the shawl. That said, sometimes when I'm having problems with a project, I just have to put it down for a bit and give myself some time away from the problem. When I come back to it, I'm in a better frame of mind and find the problems much quicker.
> 
> We all hope you will soon be showing off your completed shawl.. and going, "Neener, Neener, Neener!!!"


Yeah, what she said! :thumbup: :-D


----------



## agnescr

Linda take a break then come back...it will make all the difference


----------



## britgirl

I agree. Put a little distance between it and you for the time being, until you get "that feeling" that the time is ripe for working on it again. I had a Norwegian sweater that I was making. Got as far as the armholes whilst visiting my mother in England, then put it down, out of sight. Every winter I would tell a friend I was going to work on it, then finally, a couple of years ago, after a hiatus of nearly nine years, I decided to work on it again when my husband was out of town for a couple of weeks and set a goal to complete it before his return, which I did. I love it, and wish that I had just gone ahead and completed it. I think finally each year it got harder to get back to it, until I realized I just needed to do it, and once I got back into it, it was fine. I am sure when you are ready you will be able to work on it again.

Sue


----------



## Marianne818

Linda, I could tell you tales!!!!! I don't know how many times I started and ripped out the Alex! My roommates dog tore it up one time.. had to get new yarn, needles the works. It was a never ending sage of me and Alex going round and round. Well, I finally quit talking about it.. to anyone.. went into my craft room and dog gone it .. I finished it!!!!!!!! It is full of mistakes I'm sure.. but my Mom loves it.. it hangs on her bed rail and when she gets up she puts it around her shoulders. She can't see the mistakes.. I refuse to look for them :lol: PLEASE, don't give up, trust me the satisfaction of completing the shawl is such a wonderful feeling. Dee and all the wonderful people on these KAL's are so full of advice and help when you need it.. encouragement and praise when you are down. Let them help you.. I know they helped me. I haven't started another shawl at this time, I had some things I had to get made before I even thought about it. Now, I'm about ready to dive back in. Just have to decide which one to make. Rather hesitant to start the Nadira, but knowing this wonderful group they would get me through it!
Chin up.. needles clicking.. remember you CAN do this!!!


----------



## stevieland

Marianne818 said:


> Linda, I could tell you tales!!!!! I don't know how many times I started and ripped out the Alex! My roommates dog tore it up one time.. had to get new yarn, needles the works. It was a never ending sage of me and Alex going round and round. Well, I finally quit talking about it.. to anyone.. went into my craft room and dog gone it .. I finished it!!!!!!!! It is full of mistakes I'm sure.. but my Mom loves it.. it hangs on her bed rail and when she gets up she puts it around her shoulders. She can't see the mistakes.. I refuse to look for them :lol: PLEASE, don't give up, trust me the satisfaction of completing the shawl is such a wonderful feeling. Dee and all the wonderful people on these KAL's are so full of advice and help when you need it.. encouragement and praise when you are down. Let them help you.. I know they helped me. I haven't started another shawl at this time, I had some things I had to get made before I even thought about it. Now, I'm about ready to dive back in. Just have to decide which one to make. Rather hesitant to start the Nadira, but knowing this wonderful group they would get me through it!
> Chin up.. needles clicking.. remember you CAN do this!!!


I had forgotten about the dog!!! That was so awful. Your Alex story is one for the record books, that is for sure. How's mom doing, by the way.


----------



## CathyAnn

After having read about the ChiaoGoo needles and how great they are on different threads on KP and wanting to try them out, on Saturday, I ordered size 3, 32"ers from handsomefibers.com. Well, they arrived today! They had shipped them out almost as soon as they received my order. They cost $8.50 with one cent in shipping.

I just knit my Nadira onto the new needles off of my Harmonies and am knitting the last purl row on Chart 6. I REALLY like these needles. They are very sharp, the points being longer than those on my Harmonies. I still really like my Harmonies, but these new ones are something else! The joins to the cable are very smooth and the metal is slick. I'm going to have to be careful so I don't drop any stitches. 

So, here goes... I'm going to finish my Nadira with them. :thumbup:

I forgot to mention that these needles are the ChiaoGoo "Red Lace" needles.


----------



## Marianne818

Mom is doing okay.. not sure if you have heard that I tore a ligament in my right knee.. so I have been down for 3 weeks now, looking at at least 2 more before I can be weight bearing. This is driving me stir crazy but it is what it is. And naturally I wasn't stocked up with the yarns I need for the projects I could be doing  Oh well.. I've made dishcloths/facecloths for my fantastic neighbors that have stepped in and helped with Mom. I started therapy today, so happy for pain pills :lol: I have a blood disease so I don't heal as quickly as others, just takes a bit more time. 
I thank everyone for their sweet words of encouragement, you have no idea what they have meant to me. It has been suggested that I try the Wilshire as my next project. So I'll be searching for some new yarn and for the pattern! 
Marianne


----------



## thegrape

Feeling very disappointed. Ordered Trendsetter Cashwool yarn for my Nadira. Did not realize there could be such a difference in yarns and still be lace weight. It is 1650 yds/100gr. I'm afraid it's going to be too fine. Any suggestions or input from anyone?


----------



## glacy1

thegrape said:


> Feeling very disappointed. Ordered Trendsetter Cashwool yarn for my Nadira. Did not realize there could be such a difference in yarns and still be lace weight. It is 1650 yds/100gr. I'm afraid it's going to be too fine. Any suggestions or input from anyone?


Use it doubled? Do you know any spinners that could ply two strands together to make a thicker yarn?


----------



## thegrape

I wondered if I could double it. Thanks. I will give that a try.


glacy1 said:


> thegrape said:
> 
> 
> 
> Feeling very disappointed. Ordered Trendsetter Cashwool yarn for my Nadira. Did not realize there could be such a difference in yarns and still be lace weight. It is 1650 yds/100gr. I'm afraid it's going to be too fine. Any suggestions or input from anyone?
> 
> 
> 
> Use it doubled? Do you know any spinners that could ply two strands together to make a thicker yarn?
Click to expand...


----------



## KnitQuiltBeader

Marianne818 said:


> Mom is doing okay.. not sure if you have heard that I tore a ligament in my right knee.. so I have been down for 3 weeks now, looking at at least 2 more before I can be weight bearing. This is driving me stir crazy but it is what it is. And naturally I wasn't stocked up with the yarns I need for the projects I could be doing  Oh well.. I've made dishcloths/facecloths for my fantastic neighbors that have stepped in and helped with Mom. I started therapy today, so happy for pain pills :lol: I have a blood disease so I don't heal as quickly as others, just takes a bit more time.
> I thank everyone for their sweet words of encouragement, you have no idea what they have meant to me. It has been suggested that I try the Wilshire as my next project. So I'll be searching for some new yarn and for the pattern!
> Marianne


Marianne, take good care of yourself. I hope things go smoothly over the next few weeks and someone close to you brings you yarn for another project. TV just doesn't do it, does it? Denise


----------



## agnescr

pictures of Elizabeth now she is dry


----------



## AlderRose

Agnes, I sure like the colorway of your Elizabeth...still looks more purple than green to me. It's a good thing I can't reach through the internet, 'cuz I'd grab it and run. ;-)


----------



## CathyAnn

I like the color combination in your Elizabeth, Agnes. It doesn't compete with the design and will go with so much. I think you have a winner there! :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Debiknit

Agnes, I think those colors look like royalty. They blend so well together. The shawl really turned out fabulous. You did a wonderful job on it. Its like forest and shadows to look at. Love it..


----------



## umozabeads

Now that's beautiful!


----------



## agnescr

thanks Ladies but I'm still not sure about her


----------



## glacy1

Pacific Rose said:


> Agnes, I sure like the colorway of your Elizabeth...still looks more purple than green to me. It's a good thing I can't reach through the internet, 'cuz I'd grab it and run. ;-)


Me too! I love the purple together with the green.. you know, purple is 'my' color.. lol

Love it, love it, love it! ~
Gloria


----------



## britgirl

Pretty colour. I think it is like heather. You did a good job.

Sue


----------



## Marianne818

agnescr said:


> thanks Ladies but I'm still not sure about her


What's to be sure about???? She's BEAUTIFUL :-D :mrgreen:

Seriously.. be proud.. and thank you for sharing. Makes me want to find someone to take me to the LYS NOW.. :lol:


----------



## stevieland

agnescr said:


> pictures of Elizabeth now she is dry


I think she looks beautiful! That pattern does pretty well with variegated yarns. When I did my first, the one on my avatar, I thought I was nuts to do it in that variegated a yarn. I kept plugging away, and when I took it off the block I was still suspicious. When I took the pictures I was still suspicious. I thought that everyone would think it was weird looking. What lunatic would knit Shetland Lace in purple/maroon variegated yarn? Well, it must be okay, since it is my best selling pattern.

Enough about me. Sorry.... your Elizabeth has a lovely drape. And those are my two favorite colors, purple and green, so right there I love it. This will look lovely when worn. Great job!


----------



## agnescr

Thank you all


----------



## Debiknit

Finally finished Elizabeth. Took her off the needles this morning. Humidity is high right now so will block her when the weather settles down some. She and I had our problems but I kept plodding along and finally after a few frogs and tinks we made it thru. Can't wait to see her blocked. Nadira brace yourself cause here I come.


----------



## AlderRose

My Edwina is finally being blocked and can hardly wait till she's dry. I'm liking her even more than I thought I would. Guess who will be on my needles by the end of the day. You do not know how much self control it took to get Edwina done before starting Nadira... or maybe you do.


----------



## AlderRose

Edwinas striking border is what first attracted me to this shawl pattern. To my eyes, it was a row of lace roses whose leaves formed the delicate points of the edging. I had to knit the whole shawl to get to it, but it was well worth the adventure. Love that border! Well, actually, I really like this shawl pattern but whats not to like about any of Dees shawl patterns.

As I was knitting, Chart 2 reminded me of flower buds that bloomed into bell shaped flowers in Chart 3. To make the buds to flowers transition smoother, I frogged back and did some playing between charts 2 and 3.

Since fingering weight yarn was being used, chart 3 was repeated only 3 times.

All that playing added a few rows which would have messed up that border I like so much. Omitting the straight stockinet rows in Charts 4 & 5 didnt change the appearance of scalloped design and got me back on track by the time I started working Chart 6, which is the first of the two border charts.

To me this shawls magic really happens during the blocking process. All the designs are suddenly in full bloom, especially the outer edge of the border.

US #5 needles were used with Knit Picks Gloss fingering weight yarn. The blend of 70% Merino and 30% Silk was wonderful to work with and took about 800 yards to complete the shawl. The dye in the yarn bled a bit during the soaking/washing process before blocking, but did not discolor the blocking material.

Nadira, here I come!!!!


----------



## jan1ce

Beautiful!! I love what you've done with the pattern.

I'm looking for some suitable yarn to knit this but with Nadira and Glenallen it keeps getting put back to the bottom of the pile. 

Jan xx


----------



## AlderRose

Janice,
I know what you mean. I had to FORBID myself to start on Nadira until I had Edwina done. It was hard to stay with it when I kept having to frog to get my changes to work. BUT, I'm glad I did. The more I look at Edwina, the more I like her... Pictures just don't do her justice.


----------



## Jenwild

Well Pacific Rose that is just lovely !! Nice color beautiful knitting well done


----------



## britgirl

Pacific Rose, that is beautiful. I have the pattern and the yarn but not ready yet to start on it.

Sue


----------



## CathyAnn

Pacific Rose, your Edwina is stunning, the blue is electric! Absolutely breathtaking!!! :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## -knitter

Jenwild said:


> Well Pacific Rose that is just lovely !! Nice color beautiful knitting well done


What a beauty!!! And I love the color!


----------



## stevieland

Pacific Rose, that looks beautiful! I love it in that color and am surprised by how delicate looking it is in fingering weight. Lovely pictures as always.


----------



## agnescr

totally outstanding and beautiful pacificrose :-D


----------



## Debiknit

Pacific Rose, such a beautiful shawl. I'm amazed by people like you who can do a pattern once and make all these changes and it turns out so pretty. You really did a wonderful job on her. So lacy and delicate looking. The shapes all flow into each other, love the color also. Nicely done.


----------



## sharonbartsch

Ooo pacific Rosie....yummmmmm

I miss my knitting just too much to check this site very often....boo to getting sore joints and cutting sides off of fingers....very very bad form. 

An exersize in patience,!!!!?


----------



## nanciann

Pacific Rose I can only say it is stunning!


----------



## EqLady

I'm working along on Nadira, almost through the third repeat of chart 2, and have decided that - yet again - I have to return the KnitPicks #3 fixed cable needle because of a rough join. This will be the third time I've had to return an item and yes, they are good about exchanging, but they really need to work on quality control. I went to my LYS yesterday and got the Addi Turbos - I love the point, and the metal is not as slippery as I remembered. BUT... working with a very soft yellow yarn on a yellow metal needle that reflects the light from my left shoulder...I could scream!


----------



## AlderRose

sharonbartsch said:


> Ooo pacific Rosie....yummmmmm
> 
> I miss my knitting just too much to check this site very often....boo to getting sore joints and cutting sides off of fingers....very very bad form.
> 
> An exersize in patience,!!!!?


Sharon, You cut the side off your finger as well as battling the sore joints???? Very Bad Form Indeed! It must be frustrating to see the rest of us knitting away and not be able to yourself. I can understand that, but we miss you. Really, we do. Can't you pretend that you are sitting around the fire with us, holding a pattern for one and helping another keep count of stitches? GET WELL SOON!!!!!!


----------



## AlderRose

EqLady said:


> I'm working along on Nadira, almost through the third repeat of chart 2, and have decided that - yet again - I have to return the KnitPicks #3 fixed cable needle because of a rough join. This will be the third time I've had to return an item and yes, they are good about exchanging, but they really need to work on quality control. I went to my LYS yesterday and got the Addi Turbos - I love the point, and the metal is not as slippery as I remembered. BUT... working with a very soft yellow yarn on a yellow metal needle that reflects the light from my left shoulder...I could scream!


EqLady, I wondered who I heard screaming. Aren't you feeling a bit picked on in the needle department? Hope it gets better really soon.

I'm ready to start my 2nd repeat of chart 2 and am liking Nadira more and more as I get to know her better.


----------



## EqLady

Pacific Rose said:


> EqLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm working along on Nadira, almost through the third repeat of chart 2, and have decided that - yet again - I have to return the KnitPicks #3 fixed cable needle because of a rough join. This will be the third time I've had to return an item and yes, they are good about exchanging, but they really need to work on quality control. I went to my LYS yesterday and got the Addi Turbos - I love the point, and the metal is not as slippery as I remembered. BUT... working with a very soft yellow yarn on a yellow metal needle that reflects the light from my left shoulder...I could scream!
> 
> 
> 
> EqLady, I wondered who I heard screaming. Aren't you feeling a bit picked on in the needle department? Hope it gets better really soon.
> 
> I'm ready to start my 2nd repeat of chart 2 and am liking Nadira more and more as I get to know her better.
Click to expand...

Now that you mention it , I was feeling a bit isolated...


----------



## nanciann

EqLady said:


> I'm working along on Nadira, almost through the third repeat of chart 2, and have decided that - yet again - I have to return the KnitPicks #3 fixed cable needle because of a rough join. This will be the third time I've had to return an item and yes, they are good about exchanging, but they really need to work on quality control. I went to my LYS yesterday and got the Addi Turbos - I love the point, and the metal is not as slippery as I remembered. BUT... working with a very soft yellow yarn on a yellow metal needle that reflects the light from my left shoulder...I could scream!


I have the same problem with yarn colors and needle colors. I keep the Harmonies for light yarn and Addis for the darker yarns. Maybe you'll get a good replacement this time. I hope so...they are really worth while.


----------



## umozabeads

Pacific Rose: your Edwina is breathtaking!


----------



## agnescr

Well I wasn't sure bout Elizabeth,but I wont have to worry any more I wore her for the first time today and lost her.... left her on the bus with the weekends dinner.......no sign of either am right gutted :thumbdown: :thumbdown:


----------



## CathyAnn

Sharon, like the others, I miss you too!  I look forward to when you're back in action.

Oh, Agnes... . I feel so bad for you! Misery!  

Not a good time.

I just want to mention something -- the ChiaoGoo needles I purchased last week are fabulous! The very sharp, thinner points (sharper and thinner than the Addi's and Harmonies) make the decreases easier to do. I will definitely be getting more of them! They are about half the price of a pair of Addis. (I'm talking about the ChiaoGoo Red Lace needles - they're stainless steel.)


----------



## nanciann

agnescr said:


> Well I wasn't sure bout Elizabeth,but I wont have to worry any more I wore her for the first time today and lost her.... left her on the bus with the weekends dinner.......no sign of either am right gutted :thumbdown: :thumbdown:


Oh my Lord....I am so sorry. What a terrible thing to have happen.


----------



## umozabeads

Agnes, I feel your pain and I am so sorry that it happened to you!


----------



## CathyAnn

Nanciann, perfect as usual. Great color! The shawl is stunning!


----------



## SweetLorraine

CathyAnn said:


> I just want to mention something -- the ChiaoGoo needles I purchased last week are fabulous! The very sharp, thinner points (sharper and thinner than the Addi's and Harmonies) make the decreases easier to do. I will definitely be getting more of them! They are about half the price of a pair of Addis. (I'm talking about the ChiaoGoo Red Lace needles - they're stainless steel.)


I was wondering how they compared to the Addi Lace Turbo needles. I like them, but they are quite dear...I currently only have one set of size 3 and was looking to purchase more lace needles.
Looks like I now have an option!


----------



## DanaKay

EqLady said:


> I'm working along on Nadira, almost through the third repeat of chart 2, and have decided that - yet again - I have to return the KnitPicks #3 fixed cable needle because of a rough join. This will be the third time I've had to return an item and yes, they are good about exchanging, but they really need to work on quality control. I went to my LYS yesterday and got the Addi Turbos - I love the point, and the metal is not as slippery as I remembered. BUT... working with a very soft yellow yarn on a yellow metal needle that reflects the light from my left shoulder...I could scream!


EqLady, I sure know what you mean about yarn and needles reflecting the light. I did the same thing with Nadira and thought I'd scream too! I was ready to throw in the towel many times until I got her done. I think that is when a colored needle would come in handy, but my luck the needle would be the color of the yarn I chose! :lol:

Agnescr, Oh you poor dear! Are you able to phone up the bus company and see if anyone turned in your shawl? I know your week end dinner probably is gone for good.
How sad a thing to have happen! :-(


----------



## DanaKay

CathyAnn, So glad you like the ChiaOGoo red lace needles. I really like mine. What great points, and all that I have are very smooth in the joins. 
I like my Knit Picks and I have a few pair of Addi's lace, but find I reach for the ChiaOGoo red lace first, the knit picks next and then addi's.
The price sure beats the others too. 
I have been so happy with the service plus the free shipping from Handsome Fibers.
Glad you decided to try them and are as happy with the company, product and service as I am.
My personal opinion is: If you are going to knit lace, then you owe it to yourself to try even just one pair of these needles. :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## AlderRose

Agnes... That sucked the breath right out of me. I'm speechless. Wish we could all send you part of a shawl that would magically combine itself into a replacement for that beautiful Elizabeth. 

Nanciann, Your Nadira is BEAUTIFUL.


----------



## DanaKay

Nan, as always perfection! Love the color


----------



## EqLady

agnescr said:


> Well I wasn't sure bout Elizabeth,but I wont have to worry any more I wore her for the first time today and lost her.... left her on the bus with the weekends dinner.......no sign of either am right gutted :thumbdown: :thumbdown:


Oh, Agnes, I'm so sorry!! Does your bus company have a lost and found? There are good people in the world that would try to get an item back to its rightful owner.


----------



## sharonbartsch

EqLady said:


> agnescr said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well I wasn't sure bout Elizabeth,but I wont have to worry any more I wore her for the first time today and lost her.... left her on the bus with the weekends dinner.......no sign of either am right gutted :thumbdown: :thumbdown:
> 
> 
> 
> Oh, Agnes, I'm so sorry!! Does your bus company have a lost and found? There are good people in the world that would try to get an item back to its rightful owner.
Click to expand...

I agree Agnes, and it is a sad sad loss for you if you don't get it back, hope the person that has it appreciates it !!! Chin up cook..xxx


----------



## CathyAnn

DanaKay said:


> CathyAnn, So glad you like the ChiaOGoo red lace needles. I really like mine. What great points, and all that I have are very smooth in the joins.
> I like my Knit Picks and I have a few pair of Addi's lace, but find I reach for the ChiaOGoo red lace first, the knit picks next and then addi's.
> The price sure beats the others too.
> I have been so happy with the service plus the free shipping from Handsome Fibers.
> Glad you decided to try them and are as happy with the company, product and service as I am.
> My personal opinion is: If you are going to knit lace, then you owe it to yourself to try even just one pair of these needles. :thumbup: :thumbup:


AMEN! :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## glacy1

sharonbartsch said:


> EqLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> agnescr said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well I wasn't sure bout Elizabeth,but I wont have to worry any more I wore her for the first time today and lost her.... left her on the bus with the weekends dinner.......no sign of either am right gutted :thumbdown: :thumbdown:
> 
> 
> 
> Oh, Agnes, I'm so sorry!! Does your bus company have a lost and found? There are good people in the world that would try to get an item back to its rightful owner.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I agree Agnes, and it is a sad sad loss for you if you don't get it back, hope the person that has it appreciates it !!! Chin up cook..xxx
Click to expand...

I heard of a theory that special objects like that 'find' the one who needs it the most. That being said, I'm hoping that you checked the lost and found and that it is returned to you... If not, perhaps the one who has it now 'needed' it's special magic more? How many yards did she take to make? The Elizabeth, I mean? what was she made of?


----------



## -knitter

Pacific Rose said:


> Agnes... That sucked the breath right out of me. I'm speechless. Wish we could all send you part of a shawl that would magically combine itself into a replacement for that beautiful Elizabeth.
> 
> Nanciann, Your Nadira is BEAUTIFUL.


So sorry, Agnes! 

Ditto to Nanciann! :thumbup:


----------



## EqLady

Well, I've done it now. These Addi turbos are nice for knitting, but I dropped a bunch of stitches last night and unfortunately need to go back to my lifeline. This will be my first time doing that, so my question is, how do I get back there? It's quite a few rows. Do I remove the needles and just rip all the way back? Do I try to put the stitches back on and then rip back? I haven't heard back from KnitPicks on the rough join and I'm not using these Addis again, so I'm not sure what is next.


----------



## Dreamfli

EqLady said:


> Well, I've done it now. These Addi turbos are nice for knitting, but I dropped a bunch of stitches last night and unfortunately need to go back to my lifeline. This will be my first time doing that, so my question is, how do I get back there? It's quite a few rows. Do I remove the needles and just rip all the way back? Do I try to put the stitches back on and then rip back? I haven't heard back from KnitPicks on the rough join and I'm not using these Addis again, so I'm not sure what is next.


I take the needle out completely rip back to the row before the lifeline. Slower- take out the last row. Now pick up stitches as you pull out the lifeline. If you can use a smaller needle than what your doing your knitting with. Patience is a must at this point. Hope that helps.

On the needle problem, have you tried Giaochoo Red Lace needles? You can get them from www.handsomefibers.com. I really like mine. I have a size four and size five that are in 40" lengths (magic loop length) I truly wish I had a full set of these.


----------



## britgirl

Dreamfli said:


> EqLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well, I've done it now. These Addi turbos are nice for knitting, but I dropped a bunch of stitches last night and unfortunately need to go back to my lifeline. This will be my first time doing that, so my question is, how do I get back there? It's quite a few rows. Do I remove the needles and just rip all the way back? Do I try to put the stitches back on and then rip back? I haven't heard back from KnitPicks on the rough join and I'm not using these Addis again, so I'm not sure what is next.
> 
> 
> 
> I take the needle out completely rip back to the row before the lifeline. Slower- take out the last row. Now pick up stitches as you pull out the lifeline. If you can use a smaller needle than what your doing your knitting with. Patience is a must at this point. Hope that helps.
> 
> On the needle problem, have you tried Giaochoo Red Lace needles? You can get them from www.handsomefibers.com. I really like mine. I have a size four and size five that are in 40" lengths (magic loop length) I truly wish I had a full set of these.
Click to expand...

I do likewise with the lifeline. The first time I did it, I was hesitant about it and had to take a deep breath beforehand before trusting that it would work. Funny thing is that lately I have found, particularly when knitting the Alexandra, which seems like a much easier shawl that I keep forgetting to put in a lifeline and then experience a feeling of concern, almost expecting I am going to make a mistake and then I just proceed very carefully until I do get one in. However, with the more difficult/intricate shawls like Elizabeth and Nadira I am very diligent about putting one in. Just having that insurance policy gives a peace of mind that all is not lost if I make a mistake. So just take a deep breath and go to it.

Sue


----------



## Marianne818

I think the main thing to remember about a lifeline is what row you put it in. The first time I used the lifeline I was so happy it was there, found a mistake and had to rip back all the way to the lifeline. My problem was a silly one I guess, but I had no idea where I was on the chart once I had it ripped out. I am so not good at counting rows on the knitted work, never comes out correctly. So after frogging the complete work several times (was in the first chart thank goodness) I learned to make a note on what row I put the lifeline..made it soooooo much easier for me. That is about the only helpful hint I can give, other than patience.. lots and lots of patience.. you will rip, frog and want to walk away, but somewhere a lightbulb goes on.. and poof you have a beautiful shawl, made lots of friends and you glow with pride that you mastered this shawl. ;-) :lol:


----------



## Debiknit

I leave the lifeline in and pick up the stitches along it. I use cotton crochet thread for a lifeline. It is easy enough to see. If I pulled the lifeline out while trying to pick up the stitches I'd have to start at the beginning.


----------



## EqLady

Thanks, everybody. I had the ChiaGoo needles in my hand looking at them but thought the Addis had a sharper point. This is my fourth of Dee's creations and I haven't used as many lifelines as before or as many as I will use from now on! I also didn't mark the row, but I at least remember where I put it. I'm not good at reading the number of rows although I can read the stitches. Here goes...


----------



## nanciann

All good hints above. Leave the lifeline in....it saves having to replace it. Go slowly and mark on your chart where you put the lifelines. You'll do fine.


----------



## Debiknit

Just ordered Chiaogoo Red lace needles. Will they make my knitting better? HaHa. I also wish they were in different colors instead of so shiny. Makes knitting outside and in the car painful at times. I leave my lifelines in until I know I am good a couple rows past the last one. Then I can remove the previous one. Also leave markers in and just put in new ones until I remove the old lifeline. I know if I don't I'll mess up. Every time I start feeling confident and think I can go it alone I really mess up big time. Better safe than sorry.


----------



## CathyAnn

Debiknit said:


> I leave the lifeline in and pick up the stitches along it. I use cotton crochet thread for a lifeline. It is easy enough to see. If I pulled the lifeline out while trying to pick up the stitches I'd have to start at the beginning.


I do this too - never pull out the lifeline I'm ripping back to. Also, I check off each row as I finish it so I always know at a glance where I am, and mark the row where I've put the lifeline on the pattern with a red pencil. I also put them in every six to eight rows (on purl rows), after the completion of each chart, and after a particularly involved pattern row.

The value of going to the effort has proven itself time and time again.


----------



## roed2er

Well - I started over. Just ready to start chart three, I couldn't stand it. I found one mistake back early on in chart 2 first run that I thought I could live with; but everytime I finished a purl row and would stretch out my work to check, my eyes kept going back to that mistake that was looking bigger and bigger. I had a lifeline in but I guess I was too frustrated as I couldn't even seem to relax enough to pick up the stitches after frogging back! There are certain projects that I am able to relax and not get hung up on perfection. Then there are those like this - I love the yarn I picked, I love my new harmony needles, I love the patterns; and so the answer was to rip it all out and start over. I just finished chart 2 and I am SO much happier. Debi


----------



## nanciann

roed2er said:


> Well - I started over. Just ready to start chart three, I couldn't stand it. I found one mistake back early on in chart 2 first run that I thought I could live with; but everytime I finished a purl row and would stretch out my work to check, my eyes kept going back to that mistake that was looking bigger and bigger. I had a lifeline in but I guess I was too frustrated as I couldn't even seem to relax enough to pick up the stitches after frogging back! There are certain projects that I am able to relax and not get hung up on perfection. Then there are those like this - I love the yarn I picked, I love my new harmony needles, I love the patterns; and so the answer was to rip it all out and start over. I just finished chart 2 and I am SO much happier. Debi


Sometimes it just has to be done to keep yourself happy. I understand completely.


----------



## PATCHER

Perfection comes in waves. On my Ashton, I left several errors saying "They won't show", on my Alexandra, I said "If I can see it, so can everyone else", so I tinked & frogged; am now on my Nadira, using a life line every purl row, checking & double checking, going very slow. I am adding beads in the three border charts and do not want to have to frog those rows!!! I have been told to enter this one in the county fair exibit in Aug. So it has to be purrrrrrrrrrfect!


----------



## britgirl

I usually try to put in a lifeline on the last row (purl) of a chart. That way it is easy to remember always where it is placed. Often I will leave it in place until I am way past the next lifeline. 

Sue


----------



## EqLady

I just finished ripping back to my lifeline and managed to get everything back on the needles and find my place. Lost almost two full repeats of chart 2 but I won't forget to use more lifelines this time!


----------



## CathyAnn

I finished my Nadira yesterday and have her on the mats today. I've taken a few pictures, but want to take some more when she's dry. Will probably post the pictures tomorrow.


----------



## jan1ce

I think we sometimes get over confidant, I've completed 4 Alexandra's and 2 Ashton's and thought 'I don't need a lifeline for Nadira'!! Think again, I've just spent the afternoon tinking all that I knit yesterday! Serves me right, especially as it's using the thin yarn. Oh well, you live and learn LOL!!

Jan xx


----------



## CathyAnn

Heres my Nadira Shawl. It took me just a little over three weeks to knit. I used about 749 yards of Madelinetosh Lace, 100% superwash merino wool, color Ruby Slippers; size 3 (3.25 mm) needles. Finished size on the mats is: 69.5 x 34.75. When I took the pins out, the shawl contracted about an inch in both dimensions.

The color of the yarn blended right in with my Harmonies, so bought the ChiaoGoo Red Lace needles  my first pair - because Ive been hearing great things about them and wanted to try them. Love, love, love them! Theyre sharper and thinner than the Harmonies and Addis with a very smooth cable/needle join. They made the various decreases easier!

I knit the shawl as given in the first part of the pattern, wonderfully clear, easy to knit as are all of Dees designs. As Nanciann said in her posting of her Nadira, There were no additions or deletions to perfection. Thank you, Dee!


----------



## AlderRose

Beautiful! I really like the color.


----------



## nanciann

Beautiful color. Lovely knitting. Such a great rendition of Nadira. I love it CathyAnn.


----------



## -knitter

CathyAnn said:


> Heres my Nadira Shawl. It took me just a little over three weeks to knit. I used about 749 yards of Madelinetosh Lace, 100% superwash merino wool, color Ruby Slippers; size 3 (3.25 mm) needles. Finished size on the mats is: 69.5 x 34.75. When I took the pins out, the shawl contracted about an inch in both dimensions.
> 
> The color of the yarn blended right in with my Harmonies, so bought the ChiaoGoo Red Lace needles  my first pair - because Ive been hearing great things about them and wanted to try them. Love, love, love them! Theyre sharper and thinner than the Harmonies and Addis with a very smooth cable/needle join. They made the various decreases easier!
> 
> I knit the shawl as given in the first part of the pattern, wonderfully clear, easy to knit as are all of Dees designs. As Nanciann said in her posting of her Nadira, There were no additions or deletions to perfection. Thank you, Dee!


Very nice, Cathy Ann!!


----------



## stevieland

You are welcome CathyAnn. Thanks should go to you! I am so glad I stayed a bit late at work and peeped right before I was ready to walk out the door. Exquisite as always. Your knitting is so even and pretty. The color is fabulous... my jaw just dropped when I scrolled down and saw how lovely it turned out. :thumbup:


----------



## PATCHER

It is beautiful. Hope mine turns out that well.


----------



## Cats_Mommy2

CathyAnn said:


> Heres my Nadira Shawl. It took me just a little over three weeks to knit. I used about 749 yards of Madelinetosh Lace, 100% superwash merino wool, color Ruby Slippers; size 3 (3.25 mm) needles. Finished size on the mats is: 69.5 x 34.75. When I took the pins out, the shawl contracted about an inch in both dimensions.
> 
> The color of the yarn blended right in with my Harmonies, so bought the ChiaoGoo Red Lace needles  my first pair - because Ive been hearing great things about them and wanted to try them. Love, love, love them! Theyre sharper and thinner than the Harmonies and Addis with a very smooth cable/needle join. They made the various decreases easier!
> 
> I knit the shawl as given in the first part of the pattern, wonderfully clear, easy to knit as are all of Dees designs. As Nanciann said in her posting of her Nadira, There were no additions or deletions to perfection. Thank you, Dee!


Just lovely, Cathy Ann, It looks as light as a feather!


----------



## CathyAnn

It is very light, but it will warm my shoulders on a cool summer evening.

When I went to get my friend so she could model it for a couple of pictures, her boss was there and held it, flinging it across his shoulder and said, hinting, that he sure would like one for his daughter and one for his wife. I laughed and said he couldn't afford it, then told him how long it took me to knit. He didn't say another word about it! He really is a sweet man, but I don't think I'll ever knit one for pay, and too much work to give away except to a loved one who I KNOW would appreciate it.


----------



## umozabeads

Absolutely fabulous Cathyann!


----------



## britgirl

Beautiful, Cathy Ann. Love the colour.

Sue


----------



## DanaKay

Another work of art from the needles of CathyAnn. Great knit and block. Nice color too. :thumbup:


----------



## knitgirl389

absolutely beautiful CathyAnn!


----------



## jan1ce

Gorgeous Cathy Ann.

Jan xx


----------



## sharonbartsch

Wow catchy Ann. WOW xxx


----------



## agnescr

another fantastic one Cathy


----------



## glacy1

Gorgeous!


----------



## Dominorip

CathyAnn, what a gorgeous Nadira! I haven't started mine as I am taking a break to do a small project, but I can only hope that mine will come out as beautiful.


----------



## EqLady

Really beautiful and love that color! I'm still dreaming about the completion of mine. After frogging quite a bit, I've re-knit about half of what I lost. Gave up on the Addis and went back to the rough KnitPicks.


----------



## Debiknit

KathyAnn, your shawl really turned out beautiful. I just finished my first shawl in lace weight yarn and it looks so delicate. Yours looks so light, like cottonwood fluff. Very nice color.


----------



## umozabeads

I know this is the Nadira KAL, but I just have to say it: AT 10:04 PM, MY ASHTON WAS BORN!!!! YAY! I DID IT, I REALLY DID IT! I FINISHED MY ASHTON! BLOCKING WILL TAKE PLACE TOMORROW AND PICTURES ON MONDAY WHEN DAUGHTER GETS HOME! YAY!


----------



## vlvanslyke

umozabeads said:


> I know this is the Nadira KAL, but I just have to say it: AT 10:04 PM, MY ASHTON WAS BORN!!!! YAY! I DID IT, I REALLY DID IT! I FINISHED MY ASHTON! BLOCKING WILL TAKE PLACE TOMORROW AND PICTURES ON MONDAY WHEN DAUGHTER GETS HOME! YAY!


Way to go. I am so happy for you. It's a great feeling I know. Cannot wait to see her.


----------



## britgirl

umozabeads said:


> I know this is the Nadira KAL, but I just have to say it: AT 10:04 PM, MY ASHTON WAS BORN!!!! YAY! I DID IT, I REALLY DID IT! I FINISHED MY ASHTON! BLOCKING WILL TAKE PLACE TOMORROW AND PICTURES ON MONDAY WHEN DAUGHTER GETS HOME! YAY!


 Congratulations on the new arrival! Look forward to seeing the pics.

Sue


----------



## AlderRose

Umozabeads,
Congratulations! Yaaaaay! Can you hear us all cheering? Can hardly wait to see pictures of her.


----------



## stevieland

umozabeads said:


> I know this is the Nadira KAL, but I just have to say it: AT 10:04 PM, MY ASHTON WAS BORN!!!! YAY! I DID IT, I REALLY DID IT! I FINISHED MY ASHTON! BLOCKING WILL TAKE PLACE TOMORROW AND PICTURES ON MONDAY WHEN DAUGHTER GETS HOME! YAY!


Congratulations! We eagerly await her debut! :thumbup:


----------



## DanaKay

umozabeads said:


> I know this is the Nadira KAL, but I just have to say it: AT 10:04 PM, MY ASHTON WAS BORN!!!! YAY! I DID IT, I REALLY DID IT! I FINISHED MY ASHTON! BLOCKING WILL TAKE PLACE TOMORROW AND PICTURES ON MONDAY WHEN DAUGHTER GETS HOME! YAY!


umozabeads doing the happy dance, fantastic! :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## EqLady

Knew you could do it!


----------



## CathyAnn

Perseverence pays off! You've been through the wringer, and I'm so happy for you. Can't wait to see the pics!!!


----------



## Dreamfli

Busily working on my Nadira. Whoops big boo boo back two diamonds worth, everything I got done over the weekend undone.


----------



## EqLady

Dreamfli said:


> Busily working on my Nadira. Whoops big boo boo back two diamonds worth, everything I got done over the weekend undone.


You are not alone: I just finished reknitting what I frogged a few days ago!


----------



## jan1ce

EqLady said:


> Dreamfli said:
> 
> 
> 
> Busily working on my Nadira. Whoops big boo boo back two diamonds worth, everything I got done over the weekend undone.
> 
> 
> 
> You are not alone: I just finished reknitting what I frogged a few days ago!
Click to expand...

I've just frogged what I frogged a few days ago!!

Jan xx :-( :-(


----------



## CathyAnn

jan1ce said:


> EqLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dreamfli said:
> 
> 
> 
> Busily working on my Nadira. Whoops big boo boo back two diamonds worth, everything I got done over the weekend undone.
> 
> 
> 
> You are not alone: I just finished reknitting what I frogged a few days ago!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I've just frogged what I frogged a few days ago!!
> 
> Jan xx :-( :-(
Click to expand...

It goes with the territory! I'm knitting a lace-paneled poncho, had set it aside to knit the Nadira, and am now getting back into it. I knit 4 rows, found an error, frogged back to the lifeline, knit them again, and AGAIN had to frog back because of the same kind of error (YO's done on both sides), and I was trying to be so careful! The third time is the charm, or so the saying goes. I'm now way past that, thank goodness!!!!!


----------



## -knitter

I finally finished chart 3 and am on row 3 of chart 4.
YEA!!! Nadira seems harder somehow; I didn't do nearly as much frogging on Alexandra. My biggest problem: I can't count!!! lol


----------



## roed2er

So glad to read I am not the only one frogging the same spot. I too hope that third time is the charm but I WILL get this done.


----------



## Jenwild

I was just reading about the frogging and tinking, I foolishly tried to do some of my shawl while the football was on the other evening, normally I can knit while the TV is on however we had all the family over to watch the game, because I'm not such a fan I though I could still do a couple of rows. Boy was I wrong it seems as though the last row I finished had YO in all the wrong places, thank goodness I was able to fix it up but it meant that my next "session" was taken up in damage control. Serves me right !! so one more repeat of chart 3, onward and upward.


----------



## britgirl

Jenwild said:


> I was just reading about the frogging and tinking, I foolishly tried to do some of my shawl while the football was on the other evening, normally I can knit while the TV is on however we had all the family over to watch the game, because I'm not such a fan I though I could still do a couple of rows. Boy was I wrong it seems as though the last row I finished had YO in all the wrong places, thank goodness I was able to fix it up but it meant that my next "session" was taken up in damage control. Serves me right !! so one more repeat of chart 3, onward and upward.


I know I definitely don't do well if the tv is on or company around. I really have to concentrate and not let myself get distracted. I am near the end of an Alexandra now, and sweating out whether I will have enough yarn to finish. It will be a bummer if I don't, but think if that happens, I might even add a couple of extra rows at the end and maybe have a little more scallops.
Sue


----------



## britgirl

I'm at a standstill with my Alexandra, as I ran out of yarn just three rows from the end. I am just starting another Nadira. This time it is in fingering yarn, so I am doing the small size, hoping it will finish up about the same size as the medium lace one. I am doing it on size 3.75mm (size 5 US) and hoping to customize it a little. I am using the grey 49 year old yarn that I picked up at a rummage sale, and keeping my fingers crossed that it is moth-free. Luckily I do have more than enough yarn. This will keep me busy until the other yarn comes so I can finish the Alexandra.

Sue


----------



## AlderRose

It will be interesting to see how the 49 year old yarn works up. You will have a new old Nadira, or would that be old new?


----------



## britgirl

Let's say it will have a history, or is that a mystery to it?

Sue


----------



## AlderRose

A mysterious history!


----------



## JoanH

So...I caved..I was only gonna buy the pattern... HONEST!! And then those nasty WEBBS people sent me an e-mail with lace yarn on sale.. how can a girl resist?? Oh and the color is in blues, shaded... tee hee hee.. Oh some sock yarn also fell into the cart. Some regia on sale in cool girly kid colors... Well I had to get the most for my shipping didn't I?? You guys understand?? :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## knitgirl389

JoanH said:


> So...I caved..I was only gonna buy the pattern... HONEST!! And then those nasty WEBBS people sent me an e-mail with lace yarn on sale.. how can a girl resist?? Oh and the color is in blues, shaded... tee hee hee.. Oh some sock yarn also fell into the cart. Some regia on sale in cool girly kid colors... Well I had to get the most for my shipping didn't I?? You guys understand?? :thumbup: :thumbup:


I totally understand!


----------



## riggy

That's beautiful but I think its far beyond me unfortunately


----------



## Debiknit

Same thing happens to me. I understand your rationalization perfectly. If you gotta shop and have shipped better to do it once. Of course after I order I lose the #8us needles out of
my addi click set and have to order new ones. I also need yarn to go with them, after all they can't travel alone can they?


----------



## AlderRose

At some on-line stores you just gotta buy enough yarn to get that free shipping. You can practically hear the beautiful skeins of yarn cheering as they jump into your cart.


----------



## JoanH

Debiknit said:


> Same thing happens to me. I understand your rationalization perfectly. If you gotta shop and have shipped better to do it once. Of course after I order I lose the #8us needles out of
> my addi click set and have to order new ones. I also need yarn to go with them, after all they can't travel alone can they?


 Funny you should mention needles.. I was SSSOOO BAD I didn't even bother to see if I had the 32" 3.25 needles.. just ordered them...


----------



## CathyAnn

You know how it is... you're out somewhere and see a gorgeous sweater for about $50 - $60, but don't get it cuz it's too expensive - can't afford it! Then sometime - even months or years later, you decide you will knit a similar one and order yarn that costs about the same or more??? And that's not counting the pattern you really want! (It's not one of those free ones!)

And, of course, if you don't have to pay shipping, you've saved money!


----------



## AlderRose

Now, CathyAnn, you have to weigh in the value of having a sweater that doesn't have a dozentuplet left hanging on the store's clothing display.


----------



## CathyAnn

Pacific Rose said:


> Now, CathyAnn, you have to weigh in the value of having a sweater that doesn't have a dozentuplet left hanging on the store's clothing display.


Good point! :thumbup:


----------



## britgirl

Pacific Rose said:


> At some on-line stores you just gotta buy enough yarn to get that free shipping. You can practically hear the beautiful skeins of yarn cheering as they jump into your cart.


I confess! I did that just yesterday after I ran out of yarn with only 2 rows left to go on the Alexandra. Now there is yarn for four more shawls and two pairs of socks. I was wondering how I was going to get to order some more yarn. Running out of yarn was the perfect excuse!
Sue


----------



## AlderRose

Sue, 
So you subconsciously knit your Alexandra looser so you could get more yarn?


----------



## britgirl

Pacific Rose said:


> Sue,
> So you subconsciously knit your Alexandra looser so you could get more yarn?


That's right! It worked! All those other yarns were just waiting to be ordered, sooner rather than later. Guess that means that later it will be some other yarn's turn.
Sue


----------



## CathyAnn

britgirl said:


> Pacific Rose said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sue,
> So you subconsciously knit your Alexandra looser so you could get more yarn?
> 
> 
> 
> That's right! It worked! All those other yarns were just waiting to be ordered, sooner rather than later. Guess that means that later it will be some other yarn's turn.
> Sue
Click to expand...

Sue, sounds like you have it down to a science!


----------



## Jenwild

You gals crack me up ....come on who will indulge our addictions if we don't. It has been said many many times we don't do any harm, we add to the economy, and we are haaaapy !
What more could a little vegimite want !!


----------



## britgirl

CathyAnn said:


> britgirl said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pacific Rose said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sue,
> So you subconsciously knit your Alexandra looser so you could get more yarn?
> 
> 
> 
> That's right! It worked! All those other yarns were just waiting to be ordered, sooner rather than later. Guess that means that later it will be some other yarn's turn.
> Sue
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Sue, sounds like you have it down to a science!
Click to expand...

Yes, I am bad. Already thinking about what I would like to order the next time. That is what this lace addiction does to you. Always have to be thinking ahead for what will be next. Before I started knitting Dee's shawls I would never think ahead. I never really had a stash, but I sure do now.

Sue


----------



## AlderRose

I've got my yarn for shawls in clear storage containers by my chair in the living room. I can imagine them peering through the plastic and crying, "Hey Lady, don't forget I'm in here." And when I open the lid, "Choose Me! Choose Me!" They cry when I add more yarn. Selfish, Spoiled Skeins!


----------



## crazygyrlknits

I am sorry but I will have to put this project away as I am to be a new grandma and now must start on the baby projects, but I will come back and I promise to post a picture when it is complete, thank you for such a wonderful pattern.


----------



## britgirl

Jenwild said:


> You gals crack me up ....come on who will indulge our addictions if we don't. It has been said many many times we don't do any harm, we add to the economy, and we are haaaapy !
> What more could a little vegimite want !!


Well my DH did look at my Zephyr yarn card and say that one colour would look really good, so somewhere down the road I will order it saying I was just trying to please him.

Sue


----------



## AlderRose

Congratulations Grandma. Have fun making those baby projects and cuddling that grand baby when her or she arrives. We'll be watching for pictures.


----------



## AlderRose

Sue,
Of course you will have to order something else to travel with that Zephyr color that DH said would look really good.


----------



## britgirl

Pacific Rose said:


> Sue,
> Of course you will have to order something else to travel with that Zephyr color that DH said would look really good.


But of course. There's always another colour calling out to be ordered.

Sue


----------



## stevieland

Rather than "stash" I like to think of all of our extra yarn as "artist's palette." (Stash was a term used for large quantities of something else entirely :twisted: back in my hippie days, as many of you many remember. ) As I've explained to my husband who just didn't understand why I might need say, 30 skeins of different colored lace weight yarn... an artist doesn't only have two colors to choose with to paint a canvas... they have every color just in case they need a little bit of special yellow to mix with some red. We are artists, and therefore need all those colors to inspire us to knitting greatness.

That's my story and I'm sticking to it!!! 

P.S. I bought over 20 skeins of expensive yarn at the last fiber festival, but darn if I didn't buy (online) an extra color I "needed" for my Glenallen sample, a red Tosh lace, two days after I got home. Even I was embarrassed by that. I had to hide that one when it came in the mail.


----------



## britgirl

stevieland said:


> Rather than "stash" I like to think of all of our extra yarn as "artist's palette." (Stash was a term used for large quantities of something else entirely :twisted: back in my hippie days, as many of you many remember. ) As I've explained to my husband who just didn't understand why I might need say, 30 skeins of different colored lace weight yarn... an artist doesn't only have two colors to choose with to paint a canvas... they have every color just in case they need a little bit of special yellow to mix with some red. We are artists, and therefore need all those colors to inspire us to knitting greatness.
> 
> That's my story and I'm sticking to it!!!
> 
> P.S. I bought over 20 skeins of expensive yarn at the last fiber festival, but darn if I didn't buy (online) an extra color I "needed" for my Glenallen sample, a red Tosh lace, two days after I got home. Even I was embarrassed by that. I had to hide that one when it came in the mail.


So, I'm not the only one who has to hide something that came in the mail. Hasn't been too difficult up until now but my husband has taken Leave without pay from work for a couple of months for health reasons, so he is around most of the time, whcih makes it difficult to sneak something in. I have two orders outstanding right now and am off to Philly in the morning, and have the feeling they will probably both arrive whilst he is away. At least he knows about the one where I had to buy yarn to finish the Alexandra.

Sue


----------



## CathyAnn

Oh, Dee, I understand! I have enough lace weight and fingering weight yarn for a few projects down the road. HOWEVER, I really suspect that I'm going to want a color I don't have in order to knit the next shawl after the Glenallen (I have the Zephyr yarn for that!) -- perhaps in yellow/gold or peach tones... . Hmmm, I'm going to have to give the color some thought.


----------



## britgirl

CathyAnn said:


> Oh, Dee, I understand! I have enough lace weight and fingering weight yarn for a few projects down the road. HOWEVER, I really suspect that I'm going to want a color I don't have in order to knit the next shawl after the Glenallen (I have the Zephyr yarn for that!) -- perhaps in yellow/gold or peach tones... . Hmmm, I'm going to have to give the color some thought.


 I know what you mean. I am thinking down the road too. Trying to think about different colours than I would normally buy. There's always that next shawl to think about.
Sue


----------



## britgirl

Dee, I have a question about the Nadira. I am knitting with fingering now. I believe you said that if you knit the "small shawl" size, that should actually finish up about the same size as the medium one knitted in laceweight. I am almost finished the 4th repeat of Chart B, and trying to picture it as big as the lace Nadira I knit. I don't want to finish up with the small size, but neither do I want a humongeous (sp?) one. I have about two rows left on the 4th repeat before I have to make the decision whether to just go onto the transition or not. I am knitting on size 5 needles. I haven't seen any fingering shawls yet to judge for sure.

Sue

Sue


----------



## stevieland

britgirl said:


> Dee, I have a question about the Nadira. I am knitting with fingering now. I believe you said that if you knit the "small shawl" size, that should actually finish up about the same size as the medium one knitted in laceweight. I am almost finished the 4th repeat of Chart B, and trying to picture it as big as the lace Nadira I knit. I don't want to finish up with the small size, but neither do I want a humongeous (sp?) one. I have about two rows left on the 4th repeat before I have to make the decision whether to just go onto the transition or not. I am knitting on size 5 needles. I haven't seen any fingering shawls yet to judge for sure.
> 
> Sue
> 
> Sue


The small size has the same number of rows that the regular size of the Alexandra has--187. So I estimated based upon that.... and figured that it would be a bit smaller. My Alex measured in at 68" or so...


----------



## britgirl

stevieland said:


> britgirl said:
> 
> 
> 
> Dee, I have a question about the Nadira. I am knitting with fingering now. I believe you said that if you knit the "small shawl" size, that should actually finish up about the same size as the medium one knitted in laceweight. I am almost finished the 4th repeat of Chart B, and trying to picture it as big as the lace Nadira I knit. I don't want to finish up with the small size, but neither do I want a humongeous (sp?) one. I have about two rows left on the 4th repeat before I have to make the decision whether to just go onto the transition or not. I am knitting on size 5 needles. I haven't seen any fingering shawls yet to judge for sure.
> 
> Sue
> 
> Sue
> 
> 
> 
> The small size has the same number of rows that the regular size of the Alexandra has--187. So I estimated based upon that.... and figured that it would be a bit smaller. My Alex measured in at 68" or so...
Click to expand...

Thanks, Dee. That gives me a better idea. I know how many rows I have done and can figure out how many I still have to do. Now I can measure it up against my Alexandra too.

Sue


----------



## mamared1949

Well today after I read KP of course, I will be taking a look at my messed up Nadira and see if I can fix it. So wish me luck.

While I was on my hiatus I got some WIPs done and made progress on some others, so I feel good about that.

Linda


----------



## AlderRose

Sue,
Did you do 6 repeats of chart B for the Nadira you did in lace weight? If so, did it end up a good size for you? I am vertically challenged and don't want this shawl dragging on the floor, but I do want it bigger than a handkerchief. I'm right in the middle of the 6th and will have to make up my mind whether to add one more or go to the next chart.


----------



## -knitter

I am having so much fun reading these posts. Thanks, Girls!!!
You're making my stash look puny!!! :lol:


----------



## AlderRose

Nooooo! -knitter, 
You do NOT have a STASH. You have an "Artist's Palette"! Now tell me, which sounds better?


----------



## AlderRose

Mamared, 
We expect to hear a victorious cheer any time now, followed by the ground trembling from you doing a triumphant happy dance. Then we'll hear and feel nothing because you will be happily clicking away with your knitting needles.


----------



## AlderRose

We have sunshine? And it's calling me outside. No knitting for me until after dinner.


----------



## -knitter

Pacific Rose said:


> Nooooo! -knitter,
> You do NOT have a STASH. You have an "Artist's Palette"! Now tell me, which sounds better?


I stand corrected!! :lol:


----------



## CathyAnn

My "Artist's Palette" is rather limited. Hmmm, I'll have to do something about that...


----------



## AlderRose

We can all thank Dee for the new name for our accumulation of yarn. It really does sound much better to add to our "palette" than adding to our "stash". Thank You, Dee!


----------



## britgirl

Pacific Rose said:


> Sue,
> Did you do 6 repeats of chart B for the Nadira you did in lace weight? If so, did it end up a good size for you? I am vertically challenged and don't want this shawl dragging on the floor, but I do want it bigger than a handkerchief. I'm right in the middle of the 6th and will have to make up my mind whether to add one more or go to the next chart.


Yes. I did and it was a good size. With the one I am doing now with fingering I am not sure if I should do 4 or 6. Am up in Philly right now so it's socks for next couple days, but heard the yarn to finish my red Alex has been shipped so hopefully will be there ehen I get home friday. Sorry for typos but on ipod touch and keypad so small.
Sue


----------



## AlderRose

Thanks Sue. Have fun in Philly.


----------



## britgirl

Heard from DH last night that the Zephyr yarn I ordered had arrived, but apparently the package was torn, so I asked him to open it and check it out. I ordered two balls but he seems to think there was only one and it sounded like what came was a hank not a wound ball, so now I have to wait until I get back home to check it out. Of course this was the yarn he didn't know was coming. I don't know about you and your hubbies, but sometimes when we talk on the phone we sound like we are on different wavelengths. I am expecting another yarn package, maybe today, but if he mentions one arriving I will let it go at that until I get home, rather than have him open it! Sometimes ignorance is bliss!
The shawls are on hold for a couple of days until I get home, but I nearly finished a sock last night here at the hotel. If I finish it tonight at least I will have accomplished something.

I am still debating whether I will do another two repeats for my current Nadira. I have to compare it to the Alexandra and the other Nadira. I think in this case, especially since I have more than enough yarn I would rather have it acloser to a shawl than shawlette.

Sue


----------



## mamared1949

Well I had to tink back 5 rows on my shawl to get the dropped stitches and low and behold I found about 3 more dropped stitches!!

Yesterday I was able to knit all of those rows and then some so I guess I am back with the shawlettes, it you will have me. 

Linda


----------



## roed2er

Yesterday, I had to frog back to my lifeline (again but that is another story) and I was not looking forward to picking up the stitches --- my lifeline is thick enough for me to see but with the lace yarn and size 3 needles, it was a bit snug rethreading the needle and then even more snug knitting; especially the knit two together. Then I woke up this morning with the brainstorm of using a size 1needle to pick up my stitches. It worked like a charm! Now if only I can get good enough with my knitting that I don't have to frog.


----------



## PATCHER

Roed2er, I have had the same issue with picking up stitches until I found It was very easy if I usedmy weaving needle. Works perfecto! I keep it on hand now because I can quickly grab a stitch if I drop one.


----------



## nanciann

I use a 000 needle just for picking up stitches.


----------



## Carolannknits

Just wanted to warn my fellow shawlettes that if they hear a loud roar coming from the direction of Florida that I am about to start my Nadira Shawl with lace weight yarn that I swore I would never touch again. I am using Legacy Lace in colorway Sassy Sage (they named that one right) using size 3 needle.


----------



## AlderRose

Carolann,
Deep breaths help. It takes a bit for your fingers to adapt to the lace weight yarn. You can do it.


----------



## CathyAnn

Carolann, is that "Legacy Lace" from Brown Sheep Co.??? If so, I feel your pain. I used it on my first lace shawl, the Ashton, and not ever having knit with such yarn, it made the whole project that much harder for me. In fact, I swore off lace weight yarn at that point. Now, after a few shawls using fingering and DK weight yarns, I got back to lace weight, even finer, the Madelinetosh Lace, and after not long, didn't find it so hard to knit with. Knowing what I now know, all I can say is take it slow and methodically. Then after a while, you will find your groove and it will get easier. At least that's what happened to me.

I also found, as I think you must have, that when I started to get frustrated and kept making mistakes, if I put the knitting down until the next day, it all went much more smoothly.

Since you have the grit and perseverence to try this, you WILL succeed with flying colors!!! :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## umozabeads

What she said! You can do it!


----------



## Carolannknits

It is from Brown Sheep yarn and it fells like I'm knitting with a spider web. I hope I'm not blind when I'm done!


----------



## CathyAnn

Carolannknits said:


> It is from Brown Sheep yarn and it fells like I'm knitting with a spider web. I hope I'm not blind when I'm done!


I know what you mean! What really helps me is -- from JoAnns, I purchased magnifier lenses that clip onto my glasses. They flip up when I don't want to look through them. Whenever I have to tink and fix something, or need a very close look at something, I put those on my glasses, and with my OttLite shining directly on the knitting, I do much better at spotting and fixing things. In the past, without using them, I've fixed a stitch such as a decrease in the previous row without tinking, and I really botched the whole thing and had to frog back to reknit to whole area! Yuk! I've done that more than once, but these magnifiers have really, really helped! It took awhile, but I learned! :roll:


----------



## glacy1

I have purchased some lace weight. Quite a bit of it, in fact. 
Hope I didn't bite off more than I can chew.


----------



## stevieland

Hey there! I wanted to share this site with y'all. It is called Techknitter, and this woman is a genius. The link below will take you to the alphabetical index of all these helpful knitting tips and how-tos that she posts on her blog. Just about any question you might have about knitting will probably be answered here. Check out the "correcting errors in the rows below..." section.

Although there are no videos, she does these incredible color coded, computer line drawings that are fantastically clear and concise. I've used the site a lot, and every single time I go on it I learn something new. I am posting this to the other KALs for my shawls since not everyone goes to all the KALs. This stuff is that good! .

http://techknitter.blogspot.com/2010/04/revised-unified-index-for.html


----------



## glacy1

stevieland said:


> Hey there! I wanted to share this site with y'all. It is called Techknitter, and this woman is a genius. The link below will take you to the alphabetical index of all these helpful knitting tips and how-tos that she posts on her blog. Just about any question you might have about knitting will probably be answered here. Check out the "correcting errors in the rows below..." section.
> 
> Although there are no videos, she does these incredible color coded, computer line drawings that are fantastically clear and concise. I've used the site a lot, and every single time I go on it I learn something new. I am posting this to the other KALs for my shawls since not everyone goes to all the KALs. This stuff is that good! .
> 
> http://techknitter.blogspot.com/2010/04/revised-unified-index-for.html


Bookmarked it. I found another one that might be helpful.. 
http://www.verypink.com


----------



## nanciann

Bookmarked it. I found another one that might be helpful.. 
http://www.verypink.com[/quote]

I use this one a lot. Love it.


----------



## glacy1

nanciann said:


> Bookmarked it. I found another one that might be helpful..
> http://www.verypink.com


I use this one a lot. Love it.[/quote]

I just found it today!


----------



## jan1ce

nanciann said:


> Bookmarked it. I found another one that might be helpful..
> http://www.verypink.com


I use this one a lot. Love it.[/quote]

I use this one too. She explains things simply.

Jan xx


----------



## britgirl

Have had a little respite from knitting shawls these past couple of days whilst up in Philly, and worked on socks for a change. Last night I finished one sock and when I get home must really try and finish the other one. Did hear from DH last night that my second lot of yarn has approved, so I am looking forward to getting back home and finishing the Alexandra and getting back to work on the current Nadira and then being ready for the Glenallen. I think it did me good having a break from the shawls and doing something I did not have to concentrate on too much.

Sue


----------



## CathyAnn

britgirl said:


> Have had a little respite from knitting shawls these past couple of days whilst up in Philly, and worked on socks for a change. Last night I finished one sock and when I get home must really try and finish the other one. Did hear from DH last night that my second lot of yarn has approved, so I am looking forward to getting back home and finishing the Alexandra and getting back to work on the current Nadira and then being ready for the Glenallen. I think it did me good having a break from the shawls and doing something I did not have to concentrate on too much.
> 
> Sue


I know what you mean, Sue. Since I finished my Nadira, I've been working on a poncho that has a couple of lace panels with a very simple design to them. I don't have to concentrate very hard so my head is getting a rest. When the Glenallen is published, I will be raring to go! :thumbup:


----------



## jan1ce

Just starting the small border, getting used to using the lace weight yarn now. I've got a chunky cardigan WIP which I think will stay there for a while!! LOL

Dee - love the Sonnet shawl over on the Alex KAL, but I think I'll hang on for your next.

Looking for a bronze coloured yarn for Glenallen anyone got ideas for where I can get some. Not having much success finding any myself.

Jan xx


----------



## agnescr

jan1ce said:


> Just starting the small border, getting used to using the lace weight yarn now. I've got a chunky cardigan WIP which I think will stay there for a while!! LOL
> 
> Dee - love the Sonnet shawl over on the Alex KAL, but I think I'll hang on for your next.
> 
> Looking for a bronze coloured yarn for Glenallen anyone got ideas for where I can get some. Not having much success finding any myself.
> 
> Jan xx


http://www.fyberspates.co.uk/mall/departmentpage.cfm/Fyberspates/_346735/2/Scrumptious%2520Lace

page 2 treacle toffee I thought about that one

http://www.theknittinggoddess.co.uk/ourshop/cat_344091-Laceweight-alpaca-silk-and-cashmere.html

http://www.loopknittingshop.com/product/3980/quince_co_Tern


----------



## stevieland

agnescr said:


> jan1ce said:
> 
> 
> 
> Just starting the small border, getting used to using the lace weight yarn now. I've got a chunky cardigan WIP which I think will stay there for a while!! LOL
> 
> Dee - love the Sonnet shawl over on the Alex KAL, but I think I'll hang on for your next.
> 
> Looking for a bronze coloured yarn for Glenallen anyone got ideas for where I can get some. Not having much success finding any myself.
> 
> Jan xx
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.fyberspates.co.uk/mall/departmentpage.cfm/Fyberspates/_346735/2/Scrumptious%2520Lace
> 
> page 2 treacle toffee I thought about that one
> 
> http://www.theknittinggoddess.co.uk/ourshop/cat_344091-Laceweight-alpaca-silk-and-cashmere.html
Click to expand...

That fyberspates is amazing!!!


----------



## agnescr

that what I thought I would use when Glenallen is published


----------



## agnescr

what do you think of this Jan?


----------



## umozabeads

I think it is absolutely gorgeous! I love that Fyberspates site!


----------



## SunsetKnitting

jan1ce said:


> Just starting the small border, getting used to using the lace weight yarn now. I've got a chunky cardigan WIP which I think will stay there for a while!! LOL
> 
> Dee - love the Sonnet shawl over on the Alex KAL, but I think I'll hang on for your next.
> 
> Looking for a bronze coloured yarn for Glenallen anyone got ideas for where I can get some. Not having much success finding any myself.
> 
> Jan xx


What about this one? Found on Knitty Noddy site...


----------



## CathyAnn

That treacle toffee is absolutely gorgeous! I have some Jaggerspun Zephyr in Copper that I'm going to use for the Glenallen. Holding that yarn up to the screen, the Zephyr is very close in color to the treacle toffee, but doesn't have the sheen to it. LOVE THE SHEEN!!! :thumbup:

I just checked it out. I can get Scrumptious yarn at two different LYS's here in town. YAY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Sunset Knitting, that is gorgeous yarn too!


----------



## knitgirl389

I have a skein of the treacle toffee its gorgeous but its not near as coppery as that picture its more of an antique gold .


----------



## britgirl

agnescr said:


> what do you think of this Jan?


What a perfect name for this yarn. It looks good enough to eat. Yummy!

Sue


----------



## umozabeads

You guys are killing me with these colors! I have the Jaggerspun in Copper and Emerald. I was going to use the copper for Glenallen, but that's out now, so I am going to do it in the Emerald. Waiting for daughter to return from Europe tomorrow so I can get pics of my Ashton up! I am amazed that I finished this and thanks to Dee I got it blocked, it's so light and airy!


----------



## britgirl

Just got back home from Philly to a couple of yarn purchases. Finished the red Alexandra that ran out of yarn two rows from end. Hopefully I can block it tonight. Compared the Nadira fingering one I am working on now to it, and I think that 4 repeats of Chart B should be sufficient so it will finish up similar size to the Alexandra. Got some lace yarn to do both the Edwina and Glenallen and thinking of ordering another one for the next, as yet unnamed shawl.

Sue


----------



## britgirl

umozabeads said:


> You guys are killing me with these colors! I have the Jaggerspun in Copper and Emerald. I was going to use the copper for Glenallen, but that's out now, so I am going to do it in the Emerald. Waiting for daughter to return from Europe tomorrow so I can get pics of my Ashton up! I am amazed that I finished this and thanks to Dee I got it blocked, it's so light and airy!


Those are beautiful colours. I got the Jaggerspun in Suede, although my DH has said he really likes the Aegean Blue, so think I have to get that.

Sue


----------



## Marianne818

Okay.. I have to ask, where do you find such beautiful yarns? I LOVE the colors...


----------



## CathyAnn

britgirl said:


> umozabeads said:
> 
> 
> 
> You guys are killing me with these colors! I have the Jaggerspun in Copper and Emerald. I was going to use the copper for Glenallen, but that's out now, so I am going to do it in the Emerald. Waiting for daughter to return from Europe tomorrow so I can get pics of my Ashton up! I am amazed that I finished this and thanks to Dee I got it blocked, it's so light and airy!
> 
> 
> 
> Those are beautiful colours. I got the Jaggerspun in Suede, although my DH has said he really likes the Aegean Blue, so think I have to get that.
> 
> Sue
Click to expand...

OK, Sue. Your DH said what his preference is, so you HAVE to get it! Good husband!


----------



## CathyAnn

Marianne818 said:


> Okay.. I have to ask, where do you find such beautiful yarns? I LOVE the colors...


They're online. Above your last entry, on page 44, are a couple of links to some gorgeous yarns!


----------



## Marianne818

CathyAnn said:


> Marianne818 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Okay.. I have to ask, where do you find such beautiful yarns? I LOVE the colors...
> 
> 
> 
> They're online. Above your last entry, on page 44, are a couple of links to some gorgeous yarns!
Click to expand...

Thank you!!!


----------



## AlderRose

I keep going back and looking at the one Sunset posted from Knitty Noddy. I love that mix of colors. I looked up that site and couldn't find that color mix in lace weight. Or did I miss something? I've noticed that I have a hard time choosing a solid color, preferring just a bit of variation instead.


----------



## Johanna1

I am looking for some help on yarn I just bought from Colourmart. I am very new to lace knitting and they called what I bought lace merino yarn. I ordered 2/28nm and 2/30nm. It is a mixture of merino yarn and silk. When I checked the yarn it was so very thin that I wonder what I need to do. Do I double the yarn or can I knit it as is. In the past I bought yarn from Knitpicks and it was a little bit heavier. Any ideas?


----------



## CathyAnn

Pacific Rose said:


> I keep going back and looking at the one Sunset posted from Knitty Noddy. I love that mix of colors. I looked up that site and couldn't find that color mix in lace weight. Or did I miss something? I've noticed that I have a hard time choosing a solid color, preferring just a bit of variation instead.


Here it is: http://www.google.com/url?sa=t&rct=j&q=&esrc=s&frm=1&source=web&cd=1&ved=0CGsQFjAA&url=http%3A%2F%2Fwww.knitty-noddy.com%2F&ei=XC7lT-uyNqrI2AXzksnaCQ&usg=AFQjCNHt7Rwzx5EqHbB8wXfQfdPhteTY6g&sig2=p6ZN_LnKsYl6LoGIzvwxuw

I had to hunt around to find it, but when I typed in: HandMaiden Mini Maiden - in the search box, I found it. The bronze color yarn is in the second row down, left edge of the sample colors.


----------



## DanaKay

Johanna1 said:


> I am looking for some help on yarn I just bought from Colourmart. I am very new to lace knitting and they called what I bought lace merino yarn. I ordered 2/28nm and 2/30nm. It is a mixture of merino yarn and silk. When I checked the yarn it was so very thin that I wonder what I need to do. Do I double the yarn or can I knit it as is. In the past I bought yarn from Knitpicks and it was a little bit heavier. Any ideas?


A lot of Colourmart yarn is used in machine knitting and weaving from what I understand.
However, you can most certainly hand knit with it. I've seen some gorgeous shawls hand knit from the Colourmart yarns.
This yarn usually has some oil on it. You can wash it before use, or after you make your project. Once washed it will bloom a tad.
Being new to lace knitting, you may want to try doubling the yarn to make it easier to use until you get some lace experience under your belt. Before you know it you will be using it as is and not think anything of it being thin.
If you use it double stranded, probably I would try a 3.00mm or 3.25 mm needle. Best to swatch to see if you like the look of the stitches and use a needle size that suits you best.


----------



## agnescr

Marianne818 said:


> Okay.. I have to ask, where do you find such beautiful yarns? I LOVE the colors...


I just put lace weight yarn in search Marianne then troll through what comes up,usually something comes up that I like,and buy....well more than 1 something


----------



## agnescr

found these on the Knitty Noddy site and even better says free global shipping :thumbup:


----------



## glacy1

agnescr said:


> found these on the Knitty Noddy site and even better says free global shipping :thumbup:


Oh, my ... those colors are so beautiful.. Esp the mine gold and the amber. and I don't wear yellows.. I wonder if I could get away with one of these.. hmmm.. 
Gloria


----------



## jan1ce

agnescr said:


> what do you think of this Jan?


Wow, that's gorgeous, thanks agnescr. I was on a web site that did fibrespates(sp?) but didn't see that colour. Will have to have another look.

Jan xx


----------



## jan1ce

agnescr said:


> found these on the Knitty Noddy site and even better says free global shipping :thumbup:


Wow and double wow agnescr I love those as well and with free global shipping that's even better.

Jan xx


----------



## agnescr

jan you have to click on scrumptious lace, then the treacle toffee is on page 2


----------



## agnescr

Dee that scrumpious yarn is 1000m / 1093 yards per 100g will that be enough to do Glenallen or will I need to order x2?


Scrumptious Lace Ysolda colours treacle toffee
45% Silk and 55% Superwash Merino
This Lace yarn is stunning, it's soft and shiny, with 45% Silk, 55% Superwash Merino. Hand wash.
Needle 3mm/US2, 25 - 30sts and 37 rows per 10cm square.
There is 1000m per 100g.
This colour has been specially chosen by Ysolda Teague for Fyberspates and accompanies her new publication Saturday Treat 

Please note, this yarn is not hand dyed it is part of our gorgeous commercial range which is manufactured in Peru.
Price £15.00


----------



## Marianne818

I saw that also and was wondering how much more of the lace yarn would be needed over the fingerling..


----------



## jan1ce

agnescr said:


> jan you have to click on scrumptious lace, then the treacle toffee is on page 2


Agnescr, can't find scrumptious lace! Can you send me the link? Thanks.

Jan xx


----------



## jan1ce

Found the Fybrespates website. Can't make up my mind between treacle toffee and the gold Then again there are quite a few I would like. Ok I've bookmarked it!!

Janxx


----------



## knitgirl389

jan1ce said:


> Found the Fybrespates website. Can't make up my mind between treacle toffee and the gold Then again there are quite a few I would like. Ok I've bookmarked it!!
> 
> Janxx


Jan, I knit my nadira using the fyberspates yarn in the midnight colorway..it is a dream to work with and all of the colors are beautiful. I have the treacle toffee, cherry, teal...uhmmm lol yes I love that yarn!


----------



## stevieland

jan1ce said:


> Found the Fybrespates website. Can't make up my mind between treacle toffee and the gold Then again there are quite a few I would like. Ok I've bookmarked it!!
> 
> Janxx


I've got that yarn in a couple colors too... I haven't used it yet, but it is gorgeous in person. So soft, the colors glow, nice weight. I can't wait to use mine. Need the right project though.... I have grey and a lovely cream.


----------



## AlderRose

CathyAnn said:


> Pacific Rose said:
> 
> 
> 
> I keep going back and looking at the one Sunset posted from Knitty Noddy. I love that mix of colors. I looked up that site and couldn't find that color mix in lace weight. Or did I miss something? I've noticed that I have a hard time choosing a solid color, preferring just a bit of variation instead.
> 
> 
> 
> Here it is: http://www.google.com/url?sa=t&rct=j&q=&esrc=s&frm=1&source=web&cd=1&ved=0CGsQFjAA&url=http%3A%2F%2Fwww.knitty-noddy.com%2F&ei=XC7lT-uyNqrI2AXzksnaCQ&usg=AFQjCNHt7Rwzx5EqHbB8wXfQfdPhteTY6g&sig2=p6ZN_LnKsYl6LoGIzvwxuw
> 
> I had to hunt around to find it, but when I typed in: HandMaiden Mini Maiden - in the search box, I found it. The bronze color yarn is in the second row down, left edge of the sample colors.
Click to expand...

2nd paragraph of the description says,
"This light sport weight Silk and Wool blend makes stunning scarves and shawls, and blocks out very nicely."

Isn't sport weight heavier than fingering? Has anyone used this yarn for a shawl? How did it knit up? I love the colorway but wondered about the yarn weight.


----------



## Johanna1

Someone mentioned Glenallen. Is that another shawl pattern?


----------



## stevieland

Johanna1 said:


> Someone mentioned Glenallen. Is that another shawl pattern?


It is my new pattern coming out in a couple of weeks I hope. We are finishing up test knitting the pattern this week and then I need to finalize the text.

Here is a link to the pics I posted a few weeks back:

http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-84560-1.html


----------



## CathyAnn

Pacific Rose said:


> CathyAnn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pacific Rose said:
> 
> 
> 
> I keep going back and looking at the one Sunset posted from Knitty Noddy. I love that mix of colors. I looked up that site and couldn't find that color mix in lace weight. Or did I miss something? I've noticed that I have a hard time choosing a solid color, preferring just a bit of variation instead.
> 
> 
> 
> Here it is: http://www.google.com/url?sa=t&rct=j&q=&esrc=s&frm=1&source=web&cd=1&ved=0CGsQFjAA&url=http%3A%2F%2Fwww.knitty-noddy.com%2F&ei=XC7lT-uyNqrI2AXzksnaCQ&usg=AFQjCNHt7Rwzx5EqHbB8wXfQfdPhteTY6g&sig2=p6ZN_LnKsYl6LoGIzvwxuw
> 
> I had to hunt around to find it, but when I typed in: HandMaiden Mini Maiden - in the search box, I found it. The bronze color yarn is in the second row down, left edge of the sample colors.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 2nd paragraph of the description says,
> "This light sport weight Silk and Wool blend makes stunning scarves and shawls, and blocks out very nicely."
> 
> Isn't sport weight heavier than fingering? Has anyone used this yarn for a shawl? How did it knit up? I love the colorway but wondered about the yarn weight.
Click to expand...

Rose, I've looked it up and compared it to Dee's formula for figuring out yarn weights.

This yarn is 100 grams for approx. 545 yards which works out to about 5.45 yards per gram. That is fingering weight (which usually comes in between 3.75 and 6 yards per gram). For perspective on that, heavy lace weight is usually between 7 and 8.5 yards per gram.

I hope this helps.


----------



## stevieland

CathyAnn said:


> Pacific Rose said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CathyAnn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pacific Rose said:
> 
> 
> 
> I keep going back and looking at the one Sunset posted from Knitty Noddy. I love that mix of colors. I looked up that site and couldn't find that color mix in lace weight. Or did I miss something? I've noticed that I have a hard time choosing a solid color, preferring just a bit of variation instead.
> 
> 
> 
> Here it is: http://www.google.com/url?sa=t&rct=j&q=&esrc=s&frm=1&source=web&cd=1&ved=0CGsQFjAA&url=http%3A%2F%2Fwww.knitty-noddy.com%2F&ei=XC7lT-uyNqrI2AXzksnaCQ&usg=AFQjCNHt7Rwzx5EqHbB8wXfQfdPhteTY6g&sig2=p6ZN_LnKsYl6LoGIzvwxuw
> 
> I had to hunt around to find it, but when I typed in: HandMaiden Mini Maiden - in the search box, I found it. The bronze color yarn is in the second row down, left edge of the sample colors.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 2nd paragraph of the description says,
> "This light sport weight Silk and Wool blend makes stunning scarves and shawls, and blocks out very nicely."
> 
> Isn't sport weight heavier than fingering? Has anyone used this yarn for a shawl? How did it knit up? I love the colorway but wondered about the yarn weight.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Rose, I've looked it up and compared it to Dee's formula for figuring out yarn weights.
> 
> This yarn is 100 grams for approx. 545 yards which works out to about 5.45 yards per gram. That is fingering weight (which usually comes in between 3.75 and 6 yards per gram). For perspective on that, heavy lace weight is usually between 7 and 8.5 yards per gram.
> 
> I hope this helps.
Click to expand...

Good job, Cathy Ann! You are quite right.... and since this is close to 6 yards per gram, I think it would be safe to say it is in the light fingering weight category.


----------



## Silverowl

Yip yipee. I have finished chart 6, I am so glad that I put in stitch markers. Now on to the final chart.


----------



## Johanna1

Dee thanks for showing me the picture of the Glenallen shawl. It is lovely and I can't wait to get the pattern. I seem to do nothing lately but knit shawls. I don't know when I can get to wear them all, but I enjoy knitting them so much and your patterns are wonderful.


----------



## Deeknits

Did ya'll know that Dee's Nadira Shawl pattern is now on Earthfaire? http://earthfaire.com/nadira-shawl-pattern-design-p-5730.html

I was checking my email this morning and thought "that one sure looks familiar!" and sure enough...it was!

Congrats, Dee!


----------



## nanciann

Congratulations, Dee.....


----------



## stevieland

Deeknits said:


> Did ya'll know that Dee's Nadira Shawl pattern is now on Earthfaire? http://earthfaire.com/nadira-shawl-pattern-design-p-5730.html
> 
> I was checking my email this morning and thought "that one sure looks familiar!" and sure enough...it was!
> 
> Congrats, Dee!


Yep, Ellen, the lovely lady who the site belongs to, has all my patterns now... I think that three are available now and she will be releasing the rest during the summer. She sells hard copies only (no PDF downloads) and mails them out.


----------



## Debiknit

Good going Dee, you are really making a name for yourself.
Your shawls have gone global. Real stars. Congratulations.


----------



## stevieland

Debiknit said:


> Good going Dee, you are really making a name for yourself.
> Your shawls have gone global. Real stars. Congratulations.


Well, I'll tell you this: I have you lovely ladies to thank for all of it. I would have never even pursued designing to the extent that I have if not for the encouragement of the good people on this site, and I am forever grateful.


----------



## CathyAnn

Dee, :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Marianne818

Congratulations Dee!!!!! So happy that I have made at least one of your beautiful shawls.. hope to start another soon... haven't decided which one though.. so many beautiful designs to choose from. 

:thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## glacy1

I like the pdf type patterns that I can save on my pc for later. When I can only get the paper copy, I end up misplacing it. (I'm not organized very well.).. I hope you keep it both ways, paper and pdf.

Just my 2 cents worth.
Gloria


----------



## -knitter

Congratulations, Dee!
I finished Chart 4 today: 297 stitches and a new lifeline. YAY!!!!!
On to Chart 5!! :thumbup:  ;-)


----------



## stevieland

glacy1 said:


> I like the pdf type patterns that I can save on my pc for later. When I can only get the paper copy, I end up misplacing it. (I'm not organized very well.).. I hope you keep it both ways, paper and pdf.
> 
> Just my 2 cents worth.
> Gloria


The Earth Faerie site is an exception in that is how they offer their patterns for whatever reason. I will always do the PDFs.... I personally hate waiting when I buy a pattern....I want stuff now now now!!!


----------



## CathyAnn

stevieland said:


> glacy1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I like the pdf type patterns that I can save on my pc for later. When I can only get the paper copy, I end up misplacing it. (I'm not organized very well.).. I hope you keep it both ways, paper and pdf.
> 
> Just my 2 cents worth.
> Gloria
> 
> 
> 
> The Earth Faerie site is an exception in that is how they offer their patterns for whatever reason. I will always do the PDFs.... I personally hate waiting when I buy a pattern....I want stuff now now now!!!
Click to expand...

Me to!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## glacy1

Cool, so we will still be able to get your patterns in PDF.. What a relief!


----------



## Jenwild

Well I'm half way through chart 4 and have to admit to tinking a lot more now, it seemed like I was flying through the earlier charts and I guess I relaxed too much oh well two steps forward one back you know !

I've joined the ranks of proper lace knitters I think, I've just ordered some Fyberspates Scrumptious Lace in Wine Gum " Shimmering Dark Teal with black undertones. and some Jayneknit 100% merino in Psycotic Pumpkin sounds evil doesn't it !!!


----------



## Marianne818

I think I would cry if I had to wait for a pattern in snail mail!!! :shock: PDF is the only way, I had to buy 4 ink cartridges for my roommates printer, she said I was going through ink faster than she ever did and wanted a supply on hand as she doesn't want to be on empty when she needs to use it.  Now would a true pattern gatherer let the printer run out of ink??? Heavens NO! :lol:


----------



## Dominorip

I never print anything anymore since I got my iPad. I move my PDF files to
The iBook app and knit from the charts right on the screen. I can make them bigger or smaller or move them around so that the row at I'm on is at the top of the screen blocking out all the rows above it. I recommend it. I'm no techie, but this I can do. You all know I'm no techie since I haven't been able to get a picture up on KP!!!


----------



## Marianne818

I'd love to have an I-pad.. my lap top is just too bulky to try to use to read the patterns, if the Kindle Fire was just a hair bit bigger I'd be able to use it without the hassles. I've got the I-pad on my wish list but I keep getting a get real look when it gets mentioned :lol: Oh well, I'll keep dreaming and using my magnetic board and struggling the old fashioned pre-ipad days.. :lol: ;-)


----------



## PATCHER

Dominorip, I too use my i-Pad. After trying &trying to post pictures, I called my step-daughter, who teaches computer science & business classes. Sad to say you can not post from the i-Pad. However, there is a way to get them into KP Forum. Send an e-mail to yourself with the picture copied & pasted. Then go to a lap-top or PC, retrieve the e-mail, save the picture as a J-peg file, enter the KP sight from the PC or lap-top, and follow the KP directions for posting pictures. Hope you can get this to work for you. Luckily, my DH has a lap-top and a PC so I can get a picture posted when I want to.


----------



## Carolannknits

I have an IPad too. The only way you can post a picture right from your IPad is when the picture is in the iphoto app. My IPad is the 1st edition and doesn't take pictures so I just put the picture on my pc and transfer it that way. I love my IPad for a lot of reasons but photos for me are a hassle.


----------



## Johanna1

I would appreciate someone who could give me the e-mail address for Earth Faire. I have a question I would like to have answered by them, but I don't know how to contact them. Nowhere on there site can I find an address.


----------



## stevieland

Johanna1 said:


> I would appreciate someone who could give me the e-mail address for Earth Faire. I have a question I would like to have answered by them, but I don't know how to contact them. Nowhere on there site can I find an address.


Here is a link from the website that I got to from the "contact us" area:

http://earthfaire.com/contact_us.php?osCsid=60df66b431af432de5ca4db9ec4ce098

You can just type in your message it seems.


----------



## Johanna1

Regarding Earth Faire. Nevermind. I just found a contact number on their site and used that. Thanks anyway. Johanna


----------



## Johanna1

Thanks Dee
Johann


----------



## agnescr

Johanna1 said:


> I would appreciate someone who could give me the e-mail address for Earth Faire. I have a question I would like to have answered by them, but I don't know how to contact them. Nowhere on there site can I find an address.


http://www.earthfaire.com/


----------



## Dreamfli

I too use my iPad. I have Knitcompanion and Jknithdlite on it. I am the worlds worst about losing a printed pattern 1/2 way through a pattern and losing my place. With the KC you have counters, markers, chart manipulation, line markers, stitch markers. Probably more stuff than I use. I really love being able to keep my place.

Less time counting and more time knitting.


----------



## britgirl

Dreamfli said:


> I too use my iPad. I have Knitcompanion and Jknithdlite on it. I am the worlds worst about losing a printed pattern 1/2 way through a pattern and losing my place. With the KC you have counters, markers, chart manipulation, line markers, stitch markers. Probably more stuff than I use. I really love being able to keep my place.
> 
> Less time counting and more time knitting.


Thanks for the info. I am planning on buying an iPad later this week and would really like to get the most of it for my knitting, so I am very open to any suggestions as to how to use it, apps etc.

Sue

Sue


----------



## Dreamfli

britgirl said:


> Dreamfli said:
> 
> 
> 
> I too use my iPad. I have Knitcompanion and Jknithdlite on it. I am the worlds worst about losing a printed pattern 1/2 way through a pattern and losing my place. With the KC you have counters, markers, chart manipulation, line markers, stitch markers. Probably more stuff than I use. I really love being able to keep my place.
> 
> Less time counting and more time knitting.
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for the info. I am planning on buying an iPad later this week and would really like to get the most of it for my knitting, so I am very open to any suggestions as to how to use it, apps etc.
> 
> Sue
> 
> Sue
Click to expand...

Knitcompanion does cost 9.99 but to me it was worth every penny. You can go to www.knitcompanion.com and it has tutorials online so you can see what it does.


----------



## britgirl

Dreamfli said:


> britgirl said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dreamfli said:
> 
> 
> 
> I too use my iPad. I have Knitcompanion and Jknithdlite on it. I am the worlds worst about losing a printed pattern 1/2 way through a pattern and losing my place. With the KC you have counters, markers, chart manipulation, line markers, stitch markers. Probably more stuff than I use. I really love being able to keep my place.
> 
> Less time counting and more time knitting.
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for the info. I am planning on buying an iPad later this week and would really like to get the most of it for my knitting, so I am very open to any suggestions as to how to use it, apps etc.
> 
> Sue
> 
> Sue
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Knitcompanion does cost 9.99 but to me it was worth every penny. You can go to www.knitcompanion.com and it has tutorials online so you can see what it does.
Click to expand...

Thanks
Sue


----------



## glacy1

Johanna1 said:


> I would appreciate someone who could give me the e-mail address for Earth Faire. I have a question I would like to have answered by them, but I don't know how to contact them. Nowhere on there site can I find an address.


Try this page. It does not have their email address on it but you can email them. 
http://earthfaire.com/contact_us.php


----------



## glacy1

Dreamfli said:


> britgirl said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dreamfli said:
> 
> 
> 
> I too use my iPad. I have Knitcompanion and Jknithdlite on it. I am the worlds worst about losing a printed pattern 1/2 way through a pattern and losing my place. With the KC you have counters, markers, chart manipulation, line markers, stitch markers. Probably more stuff than I use. I really love being able to keep my place.
> 
> Less time counting and more time knitting.
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for the info. I am planning on buying an iPad later this week and would really like to get the most of it for my knitting, so I am very open to any suggestions as to how to use it, apps etc.
> 
> Sue
> 
> Sue
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Knitcompanion does cost 9.99 but to me it was worth every penny. You can go to www.knitcompanion.com and it has tutorials online so you can see what it does.
Click to expand...

I wonder if there's an app for the Android or Kindle Fire??


----------



## Deeknits

glacy1 said:


> Dreamfli said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> britgirl said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dreamfli said:
> 
> 
> 
> I too use my iPad. I have Knitcompanion and Jknithdlite on it. I am the worlds worst about losing a printed pattern 1/2 way through a pattern and losing my place. With the KC you have counters, markers, chart manipulation, line markers, stitch markers. Probably more stuff than I use. I really love being able to keep my place.
> 
> Less time counting and more time knitting.
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for the info. I am planning on buying an iPad later this week and would really like to get the most of it for my knitting, so I am very open to any suggestions as to how to use it, apps etc.
> 
> Sue
> 
> Sue
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Knitcompanion does cost 9.99 but to me it was worth every penny. You can go to www.knitcompanion.com and it has tutorials online so you can see what it does.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I wonder if there's an app for the Android or Kindle Fire??
Click to expand...

Yes there is. I have RepliGo Reader, an Android app, on both my Kindle Fire and Galaxy Tablet. When I got mine it was $4.99 but I've seen it for around $2 on the app store recently. It's been worth twice what I paid for it!


----------



## stevieland

So how is everyone doing with their shawls??? Any updates, comments, pics??


----------



## PATCHER

My Nadira is on hold while I work on projects for Anthony, GS coming into this world on July 16 .


----------



## Silverowl

I am on my last chart.


----------



## britgirl

stevieland said:


> So how is everyone doing with their shawls??? Any updates, comments, pics??


Literally just finished the small border a few minutes ago. Hope to really get into the wide border tonight.

Sue


----------



## EqLady

stevieland said:


> So how is everyone doing with their shawls??? Any updates, comments, pics??


I just started on chart 4, actually spending so much time trying to figure out how much to enlarge them, how to place the charts on my metal plate for minimum disruption reading, etc., that I only got one row done before I had to stop! No issues with the pattern at all - it's very pretty. I did buy yarn for the next one, though, the jaggerspun in a pretty rose/mauve color. (Found another LYS!)

On a separate rant, (sorry) KnitPicks sent me a replacement set of needles for the rough join they sent me the first time, and one of these is slightly bigger than the other! I absolutely give up on them.


----------



## jan1ce

On row 3 of the large border and can't understand how I have gained an extra stitch on a plain knit row!!! Grrr.

Jan xxx


----------



## Carolannknits

Pokey Joe here is on chart 2 on 3rd repeat. I'm doing the knit 4 rip 3 shuffle trying to get used to the lace wt yarn. I know I need better light, that would help a lot.


----------



## jan1ce

britgirl said:


> Dreamfli said:
> 
> 
> 
> I too use my iPad. I have Knitcompanion and Jknithdlite on it. I am the worlds worst about losing a printed pattern 1/2 way through a pattern and losing my place. With the KC you have counters, markers, chart manipulation, line markers, stitch markers. Probably more stuff than I use. I really love being able to keep my place.
> 
> Less time counting and more time knitting.
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for the info. I am planning on buying an iPad later this week and would really like to get the most of it for my knitting, so I am very open to any suggestions as to how to use it, apps etc.
> 
> Sue, I bought an iPad last week and use iBooks to read my patterns and stitch minder to keep track of my rows and number of stitches. I love it, I've also got GoodReader as someone on the forum recommended it, but I've not got around to using it yet. I must say it beats paper patterns hands down. Mind you Steve did say he thought it was expensive for a stitch counter! LOL
> 
> Jan xx
> Sue
> 
> Sue
Click to expand...


----------



## jan1ce

Just downloaded knitcompanion so will have a look at that.

Can't see where I've gained an extra stitch, can I just knit 2together as it's just a knit row, will it matter do you think?

Jan xx


----------



## stevieland

jan1ce said:


> Just downloaded knitcompanion so will have a look at that.
> 
> Can't see where I've gained an extra stitch, can I just knit 2together as it's just a knit row, will it matter do you think?
> 
> Jan xx


If you can figure out what side to do it on so the infinity signs line up with the small border motifs, you'll be fine. So just do it on the side that has the extra stitch. Then start knitting and see if that first infinity sign middle stitch lines up.... I don't see why it wouldn't... PM me if you have any problems with it.


----------



## Dreamfli

I just started Chart D last night. I also just connected the second ball of the Flake Cotton. Looking really good. Will try to get pic in a bit.


----------



## jan1ce

Thanks Dee, I'll have a go and see if I can work it out.

Jan xx

Oops, I hate to admit this but I've found out where the extra stitch came from. When I picked up my knitting I had finished at the centre stitch so I carried on knitting (or so I thought) but I had accidentally turned the knitting around and worked back to the beginning instead of finishing the row, can I claim this as a senior moment? (or am I just stupid!,)

Jan xx


----------



## CathyAnn

Carolannknits said:


> Pokey Joe here is on chart 2 on 3rd repeat. I'm doing the knit 4 rip 3 shuffle trying to get used to the lace wt yarn. I know I need better light, that would help a lot.


Carolann, I had the same problem -- had to frog a couple of times about where you are, trying to get used to the lace weight yarn.


----------



## Debiknit

I've finished the first chart. Thought I had all the charts color coded and started reading the pattern and found a bunch
more to color. Now I am waiting till the rain stops. I need
bright light to shawl by. DH took a week off work, more distractions, and now it's supposed to rain most of the week.
Will get her done some day. Also started a brown bear. Need
more light for that also.


----------



## Deeknits

stevieland said:


> So how is everyone doing with their shawls??? Any updates, comments, pics??


Seems the only time I have to work on her is at the hospital waiting for Drs or procedures. Yesterday and today I got almost all of Chart 3 done, only the last row to go. So this morning when I got to the center markers, something looked funny. I know I missed a YO but I caught it, marked it and fixed it on the purl row. Those always look a little different, at least mine do! But the whole count was one stitch off. I'm very careful to read my stitches every row, on both sides, and the count and placement was perfect. So I just put it down abd decided I'll look at it again at home when there's not so much going on. I was in the recovery room at the time with all the sounds and smells to go along with it!

So don't count me out just yet! I'm still working on it and still loving this design and the coppery color.

Hope everyone else is making progress!


----------



## roed2er

I just finished chart 2 for the third time ---- getting ready to put in my lifeline and move on to chart 3. I am really liking how this is coming along tho' I would be further along had I not been ripping out a chart at least once for every time I tried to knit it! LOL


----------



## stevieland

Deeknits said:


> stevieland said:
> 
> 
> 
> So how is everyone doing with their shawls??? Any updates, comments, pics??
> 
> 
> 
> Seems the only time I have to work on her is at the hospital waiting for Drs or procedures. Yesterday and today I got almost all of Chart 3 done, only the last row to go. So this morning when I got to the center markers, something looked funny. I know I missed a YO but I caught it, marked it and fixed it on the purl row. Those always look a little different, at least mine do! But the whole count was one stitch off. I'm very careful to read my stitches every row, on both sides, and the count and placement was perfect. So I just put it down abd decided I'll look at it again at home when there's not so much going on. I was in the recovery room at the time with all the sounds and smells to go along with it!
> 
> So don't count me out just yet! I'm still working on it and still loving this design and the coppery color.
> 
> Hope everyone else is making progress!
Click to expand...

Oh my, are you still at the hospital all the time??? Sorry to hear that. I'll PM you later.


----------



## stevieland

FYI, I am at the beginning of the design process of my next shawl pattern but do have most of my ideas lined up....I can tell you that it is semi circular, will have some patterning on both sides in some parts, and have a knitted on border. I'm upping your skill set with this next one, ladies.


----------



## jan1ce

Dee, any idea when Glenallan will be published? I'm going away in a fortnight and it would be great if I could take the pattern with me. If not I've always got Edwina to start on.

Jan xx


----------



## glacy1

Deeknits said:


> glacy1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dreamfli said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> britgirl said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dreamfli said:
> 
> 
> 
> I too use my iPad. I have Knitcompanion and Jknithdlite on it. I am the worlds worst about losing a printed pattern 1/2 way through a pattern and losing my place. With the KC you have counters, markers, chart manipulation, line markers, stitch markers. Probably more stuff than I use. I really love being able to keep my place.
> 
> Less time counting and more time knitting.
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for the info. I am planning on buying an iPad later this week and would really like to get the most of it for my knitting, so I am very open to any suggestions as to how to use it, apps etc.
> 
> Sue
> 
> Sue
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Knitcompanion does cost 9.99 but to me it was worth every penny. You can go to www.knitcompanion.com and it has tutorials online so you can see what it does.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I wonder if there's an app for the Android or Kindle Fire??
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes there is. I have RepliGo Reader, an Android app, on both my Kindle Fire and Galaxy Tablet. When I got mine it was $4.99 but I've seen it for around $2 on the app store recently. It's been worth twice what I paid for it!
Click to expand...

I did purchase that program for my Kindle Fire, mainly because the fire would not open up any craftsy patterns without it. I've yet to play with it much. .. too much KP time!


----------



## stevieland

jan1ce said:


> Dee, any idea when Glenallan will be published? I'm going away in a fortnight and it would be great if I could take the pattern with me. If not I've always got Edwina to start on.
> 
> Jan xx


I am shooting for the end of this week, or mid next week at the very latest. It depends on whether the sun will cooperate with me on my day's off in order to take the final pattern pics since I just finished my red Glenallen and I think that will be the main shawl pictured.


----------



## Jenwild

Dee can't wait for Glenallen, as posted a couple of pages ago I'm still struggling through chart 4, for some reason it's giving me some trouble but it won't beat me. I plan on doing the zig zag small border so onward and upward.

The Fyberspates Scrumptious Lace I've ordered I hope will be ear marked for Glenallen, however I've also ordered some Jayneknit merino so perhaps that might be better.....what do you think ?


----------



## -knitter

jan1ce said:


> Thanks Dee, I'll have a go and see if I can work it out.
> 
> Jan xx
> 
> Oops, I hate to admit this but I've found out where the extra stitch came from. When I picked up my knitting I had finished at the centre stitch so I carried on knitting (or so I thought) but I had accidentally turned the knitting around and worked back to the beginning instead of finishing the row, can I claim this as a senior moment? (or am I just stupid!,)
> 
> Jan: I'd go with the senior moment. You're NOT stupid!!
> 
> ;-)


----------



## jan1ce

-knitter said:


> jan1ce said:
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks Dee, I'll have a go and see if I can work it out.
> 
> Jan xx
> 
> Oops, I hate to admit this but I've found out where the extra stitch came from. When I picked up my knitting I had finished at the centre stitch so I carried on knitting (or so I thought) but I had accidentally turned the knitting around and worked back to the beginning instead of finishing the row, can I claim this as a senior moment? (or am I just stupid!,)
> 
> Jan: I'd go with the senior moment. You're NOT stupid!!
> 
> ;-)
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks -knitter I'm beginning to wonder at times!!!!
> 
> Jan xx
Click to expand...


----------



## jan1ce

Yay! My yarn has arrived for Glenallen. Treacle Toffee is beautiful and so soft. All I need now is the pattern. All ready for my holiday.

Jan xx


----------



## britgirl

jan1ce said:


> Yay! My yarn has arrived for Glenallen. Treacle Toffee is beautiful and so soft. All I need now is the pattern. All ready for my holiday.
> 
> Jan xx


Lucky you. You are all ready to go.

Sue


----------



## mamared1949

I am on row 11 of chart 4 and moving along quite nicely, but it has been a bumpy ride.

I am thinking of ordering some lace weight yarn for the Glenallen and giving it a try. 

Is this pattern the same amount of difficulty as the Nadira?


----------



## AlderRose

mamared,
I was one of the test knitters for Glenallen and am just now starting the zigzag border of Nadira, so I haven't gotten to that 32 stitch repeat border, yet. So far I think that the Glenallen took a little more concentration. I couldn't watch an absorbing TV show or carry on a conversation while knitting. It also took me a little longer to be able to "read" my knitting. 

If you have been using lifelines on the previous shawls, you'll want to on Glenallen, too. That said, I didn't do any serious frogging, but frog was my middle name when I went back to knitting Edwina.

Once I started working on Glenallen, I simply could not put it down. It also is the one I've had to guard with my life. My daughter has tried to sneak it away several times.

Of all Dee's shawls that I've knitted (Wilshire is the only one I haven't done), I think Glenallen is the laciest. It is definitely worth the effort. It is an absolutely breath-taking shawl. And as to how much I like the design? Well, I know my daughter wants that shawl really bad, but I just don't know if I can part with it.


----------



## nanciann

Oh yes....I also did the test knit for Glenallen and it is gorgeous. I can NOT part with it. This one is mine...all mine...I love it.
I found no difficulty knitting this beauty and loved every minute of it. But, as usual, I hated the blocking process.


----------



## agnescr

Have just started chart 4 so better get my finger out so as to get Nadria finished and order yarn for glenallen


----------



## jan1ce

agnescr said:


> Have just started chart 4 so better get my finger out so as to get Nadria finished and order yarn for glenallen


Agnescr I received the treacle toffee yarn this morning it's gorgeous. I've not got a swift or yarn winder so winding the yarn will take a while.

I'm on the big border of Nadira and it's taking a lot of concentration. I've still got Edwina waiting as well. Have you a colour in mind for Glenallen?

Jan xx


----------



## agnescr

jan1ce said:


> agnescr said:
> 
> 
> 
> Have just started chart 4 so better get my finger out so as to get Nadria finished and order yarn for glenallen
> 
> 
> 
> Agnescr I received the treacle toffee yarn this morning it's gorgeous. I've not got a swift or yarn winder so winding the yarn will take a while.
> 
> I'm on the big border of Nadira and it's taking a lot of concentration. I've still got Edwina waiting as well. Have you a colour in mind for Glenallen?
> 
> Jan I dont have a swift or ball winder either but I have found that using a wooden spoon handle lets me wind yarn into neat balls with centre pull.and as there are no spare hands her I hang the skeins over a kitchen drawer front.. just go at it slowly and take plenty breaks.. good luck, I think a few of us might be using the treacle toffee as well
> 
> Jan xx
Click to expand...

 :-D


----------



## roed2er

Still working away on my Nadira but beginning to look ahead with happy anticipation for Glenallen. I am getting ready to start shopping online for my yarn and would love to find something in the soft color of the Scottish heather; seems appropriate yeah? In the meantime, I have a question for Dee or any of the tesaters ---- what size needles are used? If I need some new ones, I would like to order them with my yarn and help save shipping. Thanks, Debi


----------



## AlderRose

rped2er,
I used the same size I used for my other shawls. I made it with lace weight so used US 3's. I think one test knitter was using fingering weight, but I'm not certain.


----------



## stevieland

roed2er said:


> Still working away on my Nadira but beginning to look ahead with happy anticipation for Glenallen. I am getting ready to start shopping online for my yarn and would love to find something in the soft color of the Scottish heather; seems appropriate yeah? In the meantime, I have a question for Dee or any of the tesaters ---- what size needles are used? If I need some new ones, I would like to order them with my yarn and help save shipping. Thanks, Debi


I always use US3s for regular lace weight, usually use US5s for fingering but will go to US6s if my swatch deems it so, US4s for heavy lace weight. It really depends on how your tension is and what you want it to look like.

I just realized that I may have to wait to release the pattern the week after July 4. I forgot about the US holiday. It depends on my work schedule. I'll keep you posted.


----------



## britgirl

Pacific Rose said:


> rped2er,
> I used the same size I used for my other shawls. I made it with lace weight so used US 3's. I think one test knitter was using fingering weight, but I'm not certain.


I think if it was fingering weight that would probably use US size 5's. I'm doing the Nadira on size 5's with fingering yarn right now. I was concerned that just doing 4 repeats of Chart B would not be big enough, but now, as I am almost finished the wide border I can see it is definitely going to be a quite substantial shawl.

Sue


----------



## knitgirl389

roed2er said:


> Still working away on my Nadira but beginning to look ahead with happy anticipation for Glenallen. I am getting ready to start shopping online for my yarn and would love to find something in the soft color of the Scottish heather; seems appropriate yeah? In the meantime, I have a question for Dee or any of the tesaters ---- what size needles are used? If I need some new ones, I would like to order them with my yarn and help save shipping. Thanks, Debi


Hi I test knitted the glenallen using lace weight yarn and size 2 needles..I am a loose knitter..hope that helps....


----------



## AlderRose

Sue,
You are a speed demon. How many shawls have you knitted? This is your 2nd Nadira, isn't it? And you just finished ANOTHER Alexandra. Yep! You are definitely addicted.

We have a sunshiny day here on the Oregon Coast, so I've spent most of the day outside battling weeds and blackberry vines that took advantage of all the rain we've been getting. I think I deserve some sit down time with my Nadira. 

I thought the yarn I am using was a bit heavier than lace weight, but US size 3's are perfect. I want this shawl to be a bit bigger so did 7 repeats of Chart B and am just starting the zigzag portion of the border.


----------



## Silverowl

britgirl said:


> Pacific Rose said:
> 
> 
> 
> rped2er,
> I used the same size I used for my other shawls. I made it with lace weight so used US 3's. I think one test knitter was using fingering weight, but I'm not certain.
> 
> 
> 
> I think if it was fingering weight that would probably use US size 5's. I'm doing the Nadira on size 5's with fingering yarn right now. I was concerned that just doing 4 repeats of Chart B would not be big enough, but now, as I am almost finished the wide border I can see it is definitely going to be a quite substantial shawl.
> 
> Sue
Click to expand...

How much yarn have you used, I was thinking of doing my next Nadira in fingering?


----------



## britgirl

Pacific Rose said:


> Sue,
> You are a speed demon. How many shawls have you knitted? This is your 2nd Nadira, isn't it? And you just finished ANOTHER Alexandra. Yep! You are definitely addicted.
> 
> We have a sunshiny day here on the Oregon Coast, so I've spent most of the day outside battling weeds and blackberry vines that took advantage of all the rain we've been getting. I think I deserve some sit down time with my Nadira.
> 
> I thought the yarn I am using was a bit heavier than lace weight, but US size 3's are perfect. I want this shawl to be a bit bigger so did 7 repeats of Chart B and am just starting the zigzag portion of the border.


We've had a glorious day here too. I asked my DH to clear the garage so I could get my car back in. I helped a little, and kept on offering tea breaks, just so I could do a row or two of Nadira.

Sue


----------



## britgirl

Silverowl said:


> britgirl said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pacific Rose said:
> 
> 
> 
> rped2er,
> I used the same size I used for my other shawls. I made it with lace weight so used US 3's. I think one test knitter was using fingering weight, but I'm not certain.
> 
> 
> 
> I think if it was fingering weight that would probably use US size 5's. I'm doing the Nadira on size 5's with fingering yarn right now. I was concerned that just doing 4 repeats of Chart B would not be big enough, but now, as I am almost finished the wide border I can see it is definitely going to be a quite substantial shawl.
> 
> Sue
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> How much yarn have you used, I was thinking of doing my next Nadira in fingering?
Click to expand...

I am using some very old yarn that came in 150 yard hanks. I think I will be going into the 5th ball, and am guessing maybe I will finish up using between 650 and 700 yards. Will post the size and yardage when I finish it.

Sue


----------



## CathyAnn

stevieland said:


> roed2er said:
> 
> 
> 
> Still working away on my Nadira but beginning to look ahead with happy anticipation for Glenallen. I am getting ready to start shopping online for my yarn and would love to find something in the soft color of the Scottish heather; seems appropriate yeah? In the meantime, I have a question for Dee or any of the tesaters ---- what size needles are used? If I need some new ones, I would like to order them with my yarn and help save shipping. Thanks, Debi
> 
> 
> 
> I always use US3s for regular lace weight, usually use US5s for fingering but will go to US6s if my swatch deems it so, US4s for heavy lace weight. It really depends on how your tension is and what you want it to look like.
> 
> I just realized that I may have to wait to release the pattern the week after July 4. I forgot about the US holiday. It depends on my work schedule. I'll keep you posted.
Click to expand...

Thank you, Dee, for this information!


----------



## AlderRose

britgirl said:


> Pacific Rose said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sue,
> You are a speed demon. How many shawls have you knitted? This is your 2nd Nadira, isn't it? And you just finished ANOTHER Alexandra. Yep! You are definitely addicted.
> 
> We have a sunshiny day here on the Oregon Coast, so I've spent most of the day outside battling weeds and blackberry vines that took advantage of all the rain we've been getting. I think I deserve some sit down time with my Nadira.
> 
> I thought the yarn I am using was a bit heavier than lace weight, but US size 3's are perfect. I want this shawl to be a bit bigger so did 7 repeats of Chart B and am just starting the zigzag portion of the border.
> 
> 
> 
> We've had a glorious day here too. I asked my DH to clear the garage so I could get my car back in. I helped a little, and kept on offering tea breaks, just so I could do a row or two of Nadira.
> 
> Sue
Click to expand...

You are addicted!

DH came home from work and went out to fix my weed eater. I was happy he had to order a new part. So was Nadira.


----------



## nanciann

I did Glenallen with #3 needles and used 884 yds of Jaggerspun Zephyr lace weight 2ply 2/18 in Curry. 

I am doing another Nadira in fingering wt. Zen Garden Serenity Silk+ ...I did chart B 4 times and I am about 3/4 of the way through the large border and have used about 500 yards of yarn. I am using a #5 needle. I knit to gauge most of the time..This looks to be about the same size as my first one, that was done in lace weight with size 3 needles. But full size.


----------



## stevieland

nanciann said:


> I did Glenallen with #3 needles and used 884 yds of Jaggerspun Zephyr lace weight 2ply 2/18 in Curry.
> 
> I am doing another Nadira in fingering wt. Zen Garden Serenity Silk+ ...I did chart B 4 times and I am about 3/4 of the way through the large border and have used about 500 yards of yarn. I am using a #5 needle. I knit to gauge most of the time..This looks to be about the same size as my first one, that was done in lace weight with size 3 needles. But full size.


Now here is a good example of why I go nuts trying to estimate yardage. Nan and I have usually used about the same amount of yarn with the same shawl and needles. But I just finished my red Glenallen that was the same size shawl knitted with the same needles but using Tosh Lace and I used 800 yards. Tosh Lace is a slightly heavier yarn than Zephyr so I guess that's why, but still. GGGRRRRHHGHGHGHHG!!!!


----------



## AlderRose

The difference in yardage must be the way we hold our mouths while we knit. ;-)

Besides the variations in weight, could there be a difference in the amount of "give" with different yarns?


----------



## Dreamfli

Two of my shawls were mentioned and pictured in New Stitch a Day video this week. I sent the picture of my Alexandra with a mention of Dee's pattern. For some reason I listed it as the Elizabeth. Will send him a note, sorry Dee, must of been a senior moment.

Your name is getting out there! Woo hoo!


----------



## Dreamfli

Starting on the big border today. Time for a lifeline I think.


----------



## stevieland

Dreamfli said:


> Two of my shawls were mentioned and pictured in New Stitch a Day video this week. I sent the picture of my Alexandra with a mention of Dee's pattern. For some reason I listed it as the Elizabeth. Will send him a note, sorry Dee, must of been a senior moment.
> 
> Your name is getting out there! Woo hoo!


Thanks!! That is wonderful. I appreciate it.

Do you know which videos so I can take a look? What's the story on how that came to be?


----------



## Dreamfli

stevieland said:


> Dreamfli said:
> 
> 
> 
> Two of my shawls were mentioned and pictured in New Stitch a Day video this week. I sent the picture of my Alexandra with a mention of Dee's pattern. For some reason I listed it as the Elizabeth. Will send him a note, sorry Dee, must of been a senior moment.
> 
> Your name is getting out there! Woo hoo!
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks!! That is wonderful. I appreciate it.
> 
> Do you know which videos so I can take a look? What's the story on how that came to be?[/qu
> 
> http://newstitchaday.com/ is the website. Click on the 6 sock pattern heading. If you listen to the video he will mention the shawls towards the end. But if you want to just see what he posted follow the page down to Show and Tell section. It has the pics there and a brief word under them.
> 
> I get an email from them everyday showing a new stitch pattern. He has great videos and has YouTube access. He would probably talk about your patterns for you if you wanted.
> He encourages his listeners to post pics in reply emails and thats what I did.
> 
> I have Elizabeth on the brain, it is one that I want to do and keep putting it off. Sorry about misquoting that.
Click to expand...


----------



## Dreamfli

My Nadira is huge! Yes I know its the yarn and my loose knitting. I am not going to put the big border on mine after all. Just going to do the end border at this point. I hope the numbers come out right so that I can. (Plus with this yarn I think that the beautiful big border would be lost) I have got to find some yarn to make another that has no bumps and is the right weight. (money is an issue at this point though)


----------



## mamared1949

I have been afraid to try the lace weight yarn, but yesterday I ordered some from KnitPicks along with a #3 circular needle. I got two colors and hope to do one in the Nadira and one in the Glenallen. Although all of the trouble I have had with the Nadira in fingering I don't know if lace would have survived all of the tinking.

Linda


----------



## Dreamfli

I just ordered some Laceweight yarn from Knit Picks too. I want to make one of these Shawls with Lace weight yarn and see how it goes. I hope I like the yarn. LOL first order with them.

Shadow Tonal Lace in Deep Waters 9.88 for 880 yards.


----------



## AlderRose

I used KnitPicks yarn for the Edwina I frogged and frogged and frogged, and it held up really well to all my abuse. 

Just remember to give your fingers time to adapt to the lace weight yarn. The first time I used it, I felt like a bumbling idiot.


----------



## mamared1949

Thanks for the advice, since sometimes I lose patience with stuff like that. 

Linda


----------



## CathyAnn

Pacific Rose said:


> ...Just remember to give your fingers time to adapt to the lace weight yarn. The first time I used it, I felt like a bumbling idiot.


Ditto to that!


----------



## roed2er

I just ordered some tosh lace for Glenallen so when I finish Nadira, I will be ready. Now I am doubting the color I bought - ox blood. On one page, it looked like a nice heathery purple. But my confirmation email shows it being MUCH darker. Has anybody used this yarn or should I buy some different yarn? I really want to make this shawl with the Scotish name with a color that reminds me of my trip to Scotland and the heather.


----------



## terrachroma

Hi Folks,
Well I'm Posting my Nadira Test Knit today.
Of course it was great fun.
I knit the Shawl as written, but as you know it has the "Design Your Own Shawl" section. Which is so well explained. 
Fiber: Madelinetosh Praire Lace Weight Single 
100% SW Merino
Envy Colorway
840yds
Needle:Size 3
Dimensions: 72"x36"
I really loved working with this fiber, it's so soft and even though it is a single it did not split.
Bye, Robin


----------



## britgirl

terrachroma said:


> Hi Folks,
> Well I'm Posting my Nadira Test Knit today.
> Of course it was great fun.
> I knit the Shawl as written, but as you know it has the "Design Your Own Shawl" section. Which is so well explained.
> Fiber: Madelinetosh Praire Lace Weight Single
> 100% SW Merino
> Envy Colorway
> 840yds
> Needle:Size 3
> Dimensions: 72"x36"
> I really loved working with this fiber, it's so soft and even though it is a single it did not split.
> Bye, Robin


Beautiful shawl. Love the colour. You did a wonderful job.

Sue


----------



## CathyAnn

roed2er said:


> I just ordered some tosh lace for Glenallen so when I finish Nadira, I will be ready. Now I am doubting the color I bought - ox blood. On one page, it looked like a nice heathery purple. But my confirmation email shows it being MUCH darker. Has anybody used this yarn or should I buy some different yarn? I really want to make this shawl with the Scotish name with a color that reminds me of my trip to Scotland and the heather.


I'm finding that the color of yarn I order online is not exactly the same color I see onscreen, even yarn I do not order, for example, the Scrumptious yarn we were discussing a few days ago on one these KAL's. It looks copper/bronze to me on the screen, but one of us said she has it, and that it is more of an antique gold!

The only solution I can think of is to ask for yarn samples from the vendors, or just be flexible, realizing that the color may not be exactly as seen onscreen.


----------



## CathyAnn

Robin, your shawl is lovely! Way to go! :thumbup:


----------



## nanciann

Lovely, lovely. Great job!


----------



## stevieland

Pacific Rose said:


> I used KnitPicks yarn for the Edwina I frogged and frogged and frogged, and it held up really well to all my abuse.
> 
> Just remember to give your fingers time to adapt to the lace weight yarn. The first time I used it, I felt like a bumbling idiot.


I happened upon this post that I made on the Ravelry Scary Lace forum on March 30, 2009. I thought you all might get a kick out of it and possibly find some inspiration:

_As I am in the process of using lace weight for the first time, I thank all of you for giving me hope that this is going to get better. My eyes are killing me. I feel sick to my stomach. My hands hurt. This Adamas shawl looks like really crappy. All the stitches are right, but they look so sloppy it it pretty depressing. Then I see the pictures of this all blocked out so am keeping my eye on the tiger, so to speak. Fingering weight was so fun and easy to use. Do any of you actually like using this tiny thin yarn? Or do you just plow through it suffering because of the fabulous end result?_

And look at me now, baby!!!!!!


----------



## Dreamfli

stevieland said:


> Pacific Rose said:
> 
> 
> 
> I used KnitPicks yarn for the Edwina I frogged and frogged and frogged, and it held up really well to all my abuse.
> 
> Just remember to give your fingers time to adapt to the lace weight yarn. The first time I used it, I felt like a bumbling idiot.
> 
> 
> 
> I happened upon this post that I made on the Ravelry Scary Lace forum on March 30, 2009. I thought you all might get a kick out of it and possibly find some inspiration:
> 
> _As I am in the process of using lace weight for the first time, I thank all of you for giving me hope that this is going to get better. My eyes are killing me. I feel sick to my stomach. My hands hurt. This Adamas shawl looks like really crappy. All the stitches are right, but they look so sloppy it it pretty depressing. Then I see the pictures of this all blocked out so am keeping my eye on the tiger, so to speak. Fingering weight was so fun and easy to use. Do any of you actually like using this tiny thin yarn? Or do you just plow through it suffering because of the fabulous end result?_
> 
> And look at me now, baby!!!!!!
Click to expand...

Oh thats funny!


----------



## stevieland

terrachroma said:


> Hi Folks,
> Well I'm Posting my Nadira Test Knit today.
> Of course it was great fun.
> I knit the Shawl as written, but as you know it has the "Design Your Own Shawl" section. Which is so well explained.
> Fiber: Madelinetosh Praire Lace Weight Single
> 100% SW Merino
> Envy Colorway
> 840yds
> Needle:Size 3
> Dimensions: 72"x36"
> I really loved working with this fiber, it's so soft and even though it is a single it did not split.
> Bye, Robin


Gorgeousness!!!!! I love the way this turned out. I'm so glad you were able to post the pics. Thanks so much for giving all the info, and thanks also for your friendship and test knitting expertise. :thumbup:


----------



## Silverowl

stevieland said:


> Pacific Rose said:
> 
> 
> 
> I used KnitPicks yarn for the Edwina I frogged and frogged and frogged, and it held up really well to all my abuse.
> 
> Just remember to give your fingers time to adapt to the lace weight yarn. The first time I used it, I felt like a bumbling idiot.
> 
> 
> 
> I happened upon this post that I made on the Ravelry Scary Lace forum on March 30, 2009. I thought you all might get a kick out of it and possibly find some inspiration:
> 
> _As I am in the process of using lace weight for the first time, I thank all of you for giving me hope that this is going to get better. My eyes are killing me. I feel sick to my stomach. My hands hurt. This Adamas shawl looks like really crappy. All the stitches are right, but they look so sloppy it it pretty depressing. Then I see the pictures of this all blocked out so am keeping my eye on the tiger, so to speak. Fingering weight was so fun and easy to use. Do any of you actually like using this tiny thin yarn? Or do you just plow through it suffering because of the fabulous end result?_
> 
> And look at me now, baby!!!!!!
Click to expand...

This was my first time of using lace and have to say I wasnt sure if I would get past the first chart and now on 7. I have already bought my next hank to cast another.

Plus I have a design running round in my head which I hope to get out at some point.


----------



## britgirl

stevieland said:


> Pacific Rose said:
> 
> 
> 
> I used KnitPicks yarn for the Edwina I frogged and frogged and frogged, and it held up really well to all my abuse.
> 
> Just remember to give your fingers time to adapt to the lace weight yarn. The first time I used it, I felt like a bumbling idiot.
> 
> 
> 
> I happened upon this post that I made on the Ravelry Scary Lace forum on March 30, 2009. I thought you all might get a kick out of it and possibly find some inspiration:
> 
> _As I am in the process of using lace weight for the first time, I thank all of you for giving me hope that this is going to get better. My eyes are killing me. I feel sick to my stomach. My hands hurt. This Adamas shawl looks like really crappy. All the stitches are right, but they look so sloppy it it pretty depressing. Then I see the pictures of this all blocked out so am keeping my eye on the tiger, so to speak. Fingering weight was so fun and easy to use. Do any of you actually like using this tiny thin yarn? Or do you just plow through it suffering because of the fabulous end result?_
> 
> And look at me now, baby!!!!!!
Click to expand...

Famous last words, that you had to eat! That is funny indeed. I bet none of us would have guessed you were the author of that. Did you frame it?

You've come a long way, baby!

Sue


----------



## stevieland

britgirl said:


> Famous last words, that you had to eat! That is funny indeed. I bet none of us would have guessed you were the author of that. Did you frame it?
> 
> Sue


I had totally forgotten I'd made that comment three years ago. I was just looking for another post I'd made and saw it... I really had to chuckle, particularly in light of our discussion here the past day or so. So I copied and pasted it immediately. No framing yet, but that is a good idea actually. I might have to do that and put it on my office wall.

The really ironic thing is that I now find lace weight the easiest to use of any weight and enjoy it the most. Just goes to show....


----------



## CathyAnn

Dreamfli said:


> stevieland said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pacific Rose said:
> 
> 
> 
> I used KnitPicks yarn for the Edwina I frogged and frogged and frogged, and it held up really well to all my abuse.
> 
> Just remember to give your fingers time to adapt to the lace weight yarn. The first time I used it, I felt like a bumbling idiot.
> 
> 
> 
> I happened upon this post that I made on the Ravelry Scary Lace forum on March 30, 2009. I thought you all might get a kick out of it and possibly find some inspiration:
> 
> _As I am in the process of using lace weight for the first time, I thank all of you for giving me hope that this is going to get better. My eyes are killing me. I feel sick to my stomach. My hands hurt. This Adamas shawl looks like really crappy. All the stitches are right, but they look so sloppy it it pretty depressing. Then I see the pictures of this all blocked out so am keeping my eye on the tiger, so to speak. Fingering weight was so fun and easy to use. Do any of you actually like using this tiny thin yarn? Or do you just plow through it suffering because of the fabulous end result?_
> 
> And look at me now, baby!!!!!!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Oh thats funny!
Click to expand...

I "represent" that remark! :thumbup:


----------



## Debiknit

Robin, your shawl is just beautiful. Love the blue/green colors. I also love the look of the single ply. Looks so
soft and warm. Beautifully done.


----------



## AlderRose

Robin, Your shawl is gorgeous.


----------



## AlderRose

Dee, 
That is so funny!


----------



## jan1ce

Robin, your shawl is so beautiful.

Hope mine looks as good, I must say it's been a challenge but I do like the thickness of the yarn now I've got used to it.

Jan xx


----------



## umozabeads

First of all, Dee your comment was absolutely fabulous! Second, Robin, your shawl is stunning! Lastly, I mucked up sending my pictures of my Ashton so now I have to go to Kinko's and get them to do it! But you better believe it is going to be done! It may not be perfect, but it's mine and I want to at least be able to see it here on KP! I sooooooo hate technology right now!


----------



## stevieland

umozabeads said:


> First of all, Dee your comment was absolutely fabulous! Second, Robin, your shawl is stunning! Lastly, I mucked up sending my pictures of my Ashton so now I have to go to Kinko's and get them to do it! But you better believe it is going to be done! It may not be perfect, but it's mine and I want to at least be able to see it here on KP! I sooooooo hate technology right now!


We will wait. What in the world is going on with your new gadget?


----------



## SweetLorraine

The reason that I haven't started Nadira yet: another lace shawl by a different designer (it will have almost 6,000 beads when completed).


----------



## CathyAnn

SweetLorraine said:


> The reason that I haven't started Nadira yet: another lace shawl by a different designer (it will have almost 6,000 beads when completed).


Holy mackerel, SweetLorraine! What is that??? This is a new one for me (no surprise there!). That looks like a bottom-up shawl that will be absolutely gorgeous! -- Please explain???


----------



## terrachroma

CathyAnn said:


> SweetLorraine said:
> 
> 
> 
> The reason that I haven't started Nadira yet: another lace shawl by a different designer (it will have almost 6,000 beads when completed).
> 
> 
> 
> Holy mackerel, SweetLorraine! What is that??? This is a new one for me (no surprise there!). That looks like a bottom-up shawl that will be absolutely gorgeous! -- Please explain???
Click to expand...

Maybe Octoshawl???
Lol
Robin


----------



## Debiknit

Amazing. Do the bead tassels stay like that or do they get knitted in somewhere? You have a lot of patience and concentration going there. Beautiful start to that shawl. Can't wait to see the stats on it. Lot of work.


----------



## stevieland

I am dying to know what that pattern is!!!


----------



## AlderRose

It looks like a giant blue flower right now.


----------



## nanma esther

CathyAnn said:


> Robin, your shawl is lovely! Way to go! :thumbup:


ditto


----------



## umozabeads

SweetLorraine: I absolutely LOVE you! Way to go girl! I love beads and yarn, and thread, and fabric, and...well, I love beads and everything that is nonedible!


----------



## umozabeads

Dee: somehow i locked myself out of my files, i can't access my pictures or videos, which makes me sad cause I can't get a periodic look at my two beautiful great grandbabies. BTW it was a false alarm on the arrival of great granddaugther, she's holding on and we are praying she stays put till the end of July! So I to go to ATT tomorrow and then to Kinko's to get everything fixed. Meanwhile, I am checking out everything KP and drooling over that Fyperspates yarn! HOORAY! My birthday is on July 18th and I am sending links to Fyperspates on Monday!


----------



## SweetLorraine

stevieland said:


> I am dying to know what that pattern is!!!


Thanks everyone..it is indeed bottom up, called a capelet. I found the pattern on Ravelry and had to knit it. It is called Nouveau Beaded Capelet and was designed by Melissa Lemmons. Here is the link: http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/nouveau-beaded-capelet. The pattern has 7 scallops/sections, but I enlarged it to do 8.


----------



## SweetLorraine

umozabeads said:


> SweetLorraine: I absolutely LOVE you! Way to go girl! I love beads and yarn, and thread, and fabric, and...well, I love beads and everything that is nonedible!


I thought you might like it!


----------



## umozabeads

For those of you who work with beads, Whim Beads has just upgraded their size 8 and 6 beads. I love them because you can buy "samples" through their mixes and their prices are absolutely fantastic! I also like the fact that you can get volume pricing. That paid off for us big time when purchasing the beads and crystals for my grand daughter's upcoming wedding.


----------



## CathyAnn

SweetLorraine, the capelet is going to be gorgeous!!!


----------



## DanaKay

stevieland said:


> I am dying to know what that pattern is!!!


Check out Fleegle's Blog for April 2012 and you will see a really nice picture of this capelet. The beaded loops at the bottom are made first and each bottom scallop are individually knitted and they they are all connected together to knit up the rest of the capelet. Very interesting concept!


----------



## stevieland

SweetLorraine said:


> stevieland said:
> 
> 
> 
> I am dying to know what that pattern is!!!
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks everyone..it is indeed bottom up, called a capelet. I found the pattern on Ravelry and had to knit it. It is called Nouveau Beaded Capelet and was designed by Melissa Lemmons. Here is the link: http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/nouveau-beaded-capelet. The pattern has 7 scallops/sections, but I enlarged it to do 8.
Click to expand...

I had seen that pattern and was blown away by it!!! Melissa is an amazing designer. I had just sent her a PM last month about another of her designs to let her know how much I admired her work. I can't wait to see your version.


----------



## Squirrely Shirley

Wow, Sweet Lorraine,
That shawl is going to be awesome. I looked at it on Ravelry and I have never seen anything like it. It reminds me of the Victorian style, especially after viewing the pictures of it being worn on the Ravelry site. I am anxious to see your finished garment. It will be a real heirloom.
Shirley


----------



## umozabeads

After seeing the finished product all I can say is AWESOME! It is on my list to do someday, cause I really love a challenge! Especially if it involves beads!


----------



## Jenwild

Robin your shawl is truley lovely, it makes me want even more to get on with mine, nearly finished chart 4 so it's growing larger.

The thing is when you see patterns like sweetloraine is doing it just makes you more impatient, there are so many lovely patterns that I would not have ever considered before.

I think I need to do something simple next though, I thought I might do a wingspan, I have just recieved my yarn in the post, one is Phsyco Pumpkin, it is a 100% merino in fingering weight so it should be nice as a wingspan, the orange tones are lovely.

The other is a fyberspates lace in teal so it is just itching to become a Glenallen, so best get the needles clicking !!!


----------



## AlderRose

Would someone please give me reading and counting lessons. 

I could not figure out why Nadira's Chart 6 was not working. Low and behold I had knitted Chart B 9 times, when aiming at 7, which wouldn't have worked either. Dee's directions are very clear. She even put them in bold face type - 4 repeats for small, 6 for medium and 8 for large. 

I've frogged back to the 8th? repeat and the stitches are back on the needles. That means I should have 9 complete diamondy-squares running along each side from center.. one for chart A and 8 for the 8 repeats of Chart B. We will see if it makes sense tomorrow. Ugh!


----------



## britgirl

Pacific Rose said:


> Would someone please give me reading and counting lessons.
> 
> I could not figure out why Nadira's Chart 6 was not working. Low and behold I had knitted Chart B 9 times, when aiming at 7, which wouldn't have worked either. Dee's directions are very clear. She even put them in bold face type - 4 repeats for small, 6 for medium and 8 for large.
> 
> I've frogged back to the 8th? repeat and the stitches are back on the needles. That means I should have 9 complete diamondy-squares running along each side from center.. one for chart A and 8 for the 8 repeats of Chart B. We will see if it makes sense tomorrow. Ugh!


Good luck! You really must have been enjoying knitting this shawl doing all those repeats, and then some!

Are you knitting in lace weight? I am doing the fingering and I only did 4 repeats, worried for a while that it was not going to be big enough. However, once I got to the wide border was getting worried it was going to be too big! It seemed to be eating up the yarn. I am halfway through the edge and just measured it alongside my blocked lace weight Nadira and really think it is big. Wondering what size it would be with only 2 repeats, although that might really not look good with the wide border. I guess I will have to wait and see when it is blocked.

Big might be good as I have noticed whilst knitting in our 90 degree temps that my lap is really getting warm, so I think I may have one really warm shawl here.

Sue


----------



## roed2er

roed2er said:


> I just ordered some tosh lace for Glenallen so when I finish Nadira, I will be ready. Now I am doubting the color I bought - ox blood. On one page, it looked like a nice heathery purple. But my confirmation email shows it being MUCH darker. Has anybody used this yarn or should I buy some different yarn? I really want to make this shawl with the Scotish name with a color that reminds me of my trip to Scotland and the heather.


Well - I think I solved my dilemma. The oxblod does look darker than I wanted for Glenallen but will be perfect for Elizabeth. So, I have ordered some Iris Heather from Knit Picks for my Glenallen. I am set for months of knitting!


----------



## stevieland

I just took a few shots of my red Glenallen and wanted to share them.....


----------



## knitgirl389

stevieland said:


> I just took a few shots of my red Glenallen and wanted to share them.....
> 
> I see I need to resize them first... I was experimenting... give me a minute..


Dee shes a beauty! makes me want to cast on with my cherry red scrumptious lace!


----------



## AlderRose

Dee,
Sooooooo beautiful. That shawl is knockdown gorgeous. And more pictures are coming. Wow!


----------



## stevieland

knitgirl389 said:


> stevieland said:
> 
> 
> 
> I just took a few shots of my red Glenallen and wanted to share them.....
> 
> I see I need to resize them first... I was experimenting... give me a minute..
> 
> 
> 
> Dee shes a beauty! makes me want to cast on with my cherry red scrumptious lace!
Click to expand...

Thanks!! I was very happy with how she turned out in the red.


----------



## AlderRose

The deep red adds something... makes the design more dramatic.


----------



## EqLady

Drop dead gorgeous! Can't wait to get started, but right now with Nadira it's two steps forward and one back.


----------



## AlderRose

EqLady said:


> Drop dead gorgeous! Can't wait to get started, but right now with Nadira it's two steps forward and one back.


I was frogging away on my Nadira last night. DH watched and just shook his head, asking how many days' work I just ripped out. I didn't answer his question. I knew that if I stopped to figure it out, I'd be depressed.


----------



## britgirl

stevieland said:


> I just took a few shots of my red Glenallen and wanted to share them.....


Absolutely beautiful. This is perfection. Very definitely a winner.

Sue


----------



## knitgirl389

stevieland said:


> knitgirl389 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> stevieland said:
> 
> 
> 
> I just took a few shots of my red Glenallen and wanted to share them.....
> 
> I see I need to resize them first... I was experimenting... give me a minute..
> 
> 
> 
> Dee shes a beauty! makes me want to cast on with my cherry red scrumptious lace!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Thanks!! I was very happy with how she turned out in the red.
Click to expand...

right you and I were both on same page about her needing to be red..but then I got so sick and couldnt bear looking at that red yarn..But I am better now and I know I will be doing my 2nd Glenallen in the cherry that I originally planned to use for the test knit.


----------



## CathyAnn

Oh Dee, the Glenallen has to be one of the most gorgeous shawls ever!! In my opinion, that design will be gorgeous in ALL colors.


----------



## Dreamfli

I had never considered making a shawl in red but I think I just changed my mind. That is very pretty!


----------



## SweetLorraine

stevieland said:


> I just took a few shots of my red Glenallen and wanted to share them.....


Yup, yup....still my FAVORITE designer. :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :lol:


----------



## Silverowl

Wow another stunning design.


----------



## nanciann

CathyAnn said:


> Oh Dee, the Glenallen has to be one of the most gorgeous shawls ever!! In my opinion, that design will be gorgeous in ALL colors.


I said those exact words to Dee. We must be on the same wavelength CathyAnn. I can't think of a color that would not be just perfect for this. This is my favorite design. I love it. I am keeping mine....no one else gets this one. I stare at it every day on my dress form...delightful!


----------



## PATCHER

Is the Glenallen pattern ready for purchase? I haven't seen the notice . Have I missed it?


----------



## stevieland

Thanks everyone!! I was looking for a color that would photograph very dramatically. I wouldn't normally have picked red for myself, but now that I have it... just try to pry it out of my hands! I'm glad you all like it. 

I think some of you know this already, but Glenallen was my first real lace shawl design. I spent a long time on it.... I really thought it was too weird for most people to want to knit, which was why I redid the design of the body, revised the border and released it as the Wilshire. If it wasn't for some nudging here and there to publish the darn thing once I released pics of the shawl on Ravelry, I never would have done it. 

P.S. Glenallen will be released the second week of July. I was going to do it next week, but changed my mind due to the July 4 US holiday. Won't be long...


----------



## Dreamfli

stevieland said:


> Thanks everyone!! I was looking for a color that would photograph very dramatically. I wouldn't normally have picked red for myself, but now that I have it... just try to pry it out of my hands! I'm glad you all like it.
> 
> I think some of you know this already, but Glenallen was my first real lace shawl design. I spent a long time on it.... I really thought it was too weird for most people to want to knit, which was why I redid the design of the body, revised the border and released it as the Wilshire. If it wasn't for some nudging here and there to publish the darn thing once I released pics of the shawl on Ravelry, I never would have done it.
> 
> P.S. Glenallen will be released the second week of July. I was going to do it next week, but changed my mind due to the July 4 US holiday. Won't be long...


Just in time for my lace weight Shadow Tonal Blues! Hmm I think I know what I will be knitting with it! Now to finish the Nadira and that baby blanket I messed up last night. AGGGGHHHH! At least I have all weekend to fix it.


----------



## DanaKay

Dee, That Red Glenallen took my breath away. Soooooo glad you gave in to the begging to release it! Gorgeous! Gorgeous! Gorgeous!
Oh yes, I totally agree, this is a keeper, it is mine....all mine!

Nan, I still have my Alexandra displayed here to look at everyday. With all these beautiful shawls I will run out of room and have to break down and put them away in a drawer. :-(


----------



## CathyAnn

Dana Kay, I too like to display my shawls so I can ooo and aaah over them to myself! I'll be moving soon, so have them put away, but I can't stand it! I'm bringing them back!

Nanciann, I think we're on the same wavelength too! I haven't given away any of my lace shawls, and as I told a friend who inquired about my knitting a Nadira for his wife and daughter, he couldn't afford it, and proceeded to tell him how long it takes (I'm not a fast knitter) -- and he's a millionaire! He immediately dropped the subject! :lol: :lol: :lol: (He didn't get rich by being extravagant.)


----------



## nanciann

I plan on giving each of my 4 dil's one of my shawls for their birthdays. The first is in July and will get my Wilshire or Alexandra (haven't made up my mind yet). The second is in August and she will get my Edwina in Violet. The third is in September and she will get Nadira in blue. The fourth is in December and will get Elizabeth in sage.


----------



## CathyAnn

nanciann said:


> I plan on giving each of my 4 dil's one of my shawls for their birthdays. The first is in July and will get my Wilshire or Alexandra (haven't made up my mind yet). The second is in August and she will get my Edwina in Violet. The third is in September and she will get Nadira in blue. The fourth is in December and will get Elizabeth in sage.


WOW, are they ever fortunate to have you for a MIL! I never had any children so only have my mother and sister. My mother wouldn't wear one. I made her a vintage shawl/cape for last Christmas that's all cables that she wears over her shoulders in the evening, and that's it. As for my sister, I don't know. She'd admire a shawl, but I tend to think she wouldn't wear it.


----------



## nanciann

I'm lucky...no girls of my own but great dil's. They will love the shawls and wear them...


----------



## AlderRose

britgirl said:


> Pacific Rose said:
> 
> 
> 
> Would someone please give me reading and counting lessons.
> 
> I could not figure out why Nadira's Chart 6 was not working. Low and behold I had knitted Chart B 9 times, when aiming at 7, which wouldn't have worked either. Dee's directions are very clear. She even put them in bold face type - 4 repeats for small, 6 for medium and 8 for large.
> 
> I've frogged back to the 8th? repeat and the stitches are back on the needles. That means I should have 9 complete diamondy-squares running along each side from center.. one for chart A and 8 for the 8 repeats of Chart B. We will see if it makes sense tomorrow. Ugh!
> 
> 
> 
> Good luck! You really must have been enjoying knitting this shawl doing all those repeats, and then some!
> 
> Are you knitting in lace weight? I am doing the fingering and I only did 4 repeats, worried for a while that it was not going to be big enough. However, once I got to the wide border was getting worried it was going to be too big! It seemed to be eating up the yarn. I am halfway through the edge and just measured it alongside my blocked lace weight Nadira and really think it is big. Wondering what size it would be with only 2 repeats, although that might really not look good with the wide border. I guess I will have to wait and see when it is blocked.
> 
> Big might be good as I have noticed whilst knitting in our 90 degree temps that my lap is really getting warm, so I think I may have one really warm shawl here.
> 
> Sue
Click to expand...

Sue, It took a while before I had the heart to pick up poor Nadira. The yarn is close to lace weight, maybe just a tad heavier. I just measured from the center back, along the outer edge, without putting any tension on it, and it's 18 inches. I have the first square, plus the 8 repeats. That's 2 inches per square/diamond. How does that compare to yours?


----------



## Dreamfli

I am so happy, Dee helped me with my Nadira so I should be able to finish her.

Also I didn't mess up the baby blanket so no ripping or tinking on that.


----------



## britgirl

Pacific Rose said:


> britgirl said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pacific Rose said:
> 
> 
> 
> Would someone please give me reading and counting lessons.
> 
> I could not figure out why Nadira's Chart 6 was not working. Low and behold I had knitted Chart B 9 times, when aiming at 7, which wouldn't have worked either. Dee's directions are very clear. She even put them in bold face type - 4 repeats for small, 6 for medium and 8 for large.
> 
> I've frogged back to the 8th? repeat and the stitches are back on the needles. That means I should have 9 complete diamondy-squares running along each side from center.. one for chart A and 8 for the 8 repeats of Chart B. We will see if it makes sense tomorrow. Ugh!
> 
> 
> 
> Good luck! You really must have been enjoying knitting this shawl doing all those repeats, and then some!
> 
> Are you knitting in lace weight? I am doing the fingering and I only did 4 repeats, worried for a while that it was not going to be big enough. However, once I got to the wide border was getting worried it was going to be too big! It seemed to be eating up the yarn. I am halfway through the edge and just measured it alongside my blocked lace weight Nadira and really think it is big. Wondering what size it would be with only 2 repeats, although that might really not look good with the wide border. I guess I will have to wait and see when it is blocked.
> 
> Big might be good as I have noticed whilst knitting in our 90 degree temps that my lap is really getting warm, so I think I may have one really warm shawl here.
> 
> Sue
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Sue, It took a while before I had the heart to pick up poor Nadira. The yarn is close to lace weight, maybe just a tad heavier. I just measured from the center back, along the outer edge, without putting any tension on it, and it's 18 inches. I have the first square, plus the 8 repeats. That's 2 inches per square/diamond. How does that compare to yours?
Click to expand...

My measurement for my first square plus 4 repeats is about 11 inches. I just finished knitting and measured the upper measurement is about 50 inches pre washing/blocking! 
Sue


----------



## Debiknit

The Glenallen is lovely Dee. Is it the same color as your avatar? I think I have been looking at your Elizabeth avatar so long that it is still my favorite. Each shawl is special in its own way. I love to see all the shawls knit in the different colors and yarns. Wish I had all that imagination to think outside the box more. I guess I will just have to depend on people like you to do all the creating. Thanks for
all the different shawl patterns you do.


----------



## britgirl

I just finished my Nadira and had to take a quick pic of it, pre-blocked. I sort of like it with the little bumps, although you can't see all the motifs. I am anxious to see what the finished size will be.

Sue


----------



## stevieland

britgirl said:


> I just finished my Nadira and had to take a quick pic of it, pre-blocked. I sort of like it with the little bumps, although you can't see all the motifs. I am anxious to see what the finished size will be.
> 
> Sue


That looks cute as a button like it is!!!! I really can't wait to see blocked, but you sort of hate to change it.... so cute!!


----------



## AlderRose

Sue,
Wow! Your Nadira is breathtaking even unblocked. Did the addition of the beads in the edging make the points stand out or do they do that even without the beads?


----------



## stevieland

Debiknit said:


> The Glenallen is lovely Dee. Is it the same color as your avatar? I think I have been looking at your Elizabeth avatar so long that it is still my favorite. Each shawl is special in its own way. I love to see all the shawls knit in the different colors and yarns. Wish I had all that imagination to think outside the box more. I guess I will just have to depend on people like you to do all the creating. Thanks for
> all the different shawl patterns you do.


Debi, thanks so much! It is not the same color as E. it is very red, and my E. avatar is more of a wine/maroon color.

It really is the coolest to see all the shawls in different yarns, colors and such. Every time I see a new one I get all excited and my eyes get really big and I do a little chair happy dance. I swear!


----------



## britgirl

Pacific Rose said:


> Sue,
> Wow! Your Nadira is breathtaking even unblocked. Did the addition of the beads in the edging make the points stand out or do they do that even without the beads?


Thanks. They do that without the beads. I just wanted to use a few beads to liven it up a little.

Sue


----------



## AlderRose

Sue, It would have been beautiful without them, but that little bit of sparkle adds a bit of elegance.


----------



## PATCHER

Sue, it is a beauty as a bud waiting to blossom. I have put my Nadira aside to finish up baby things for a soon to arrive GS. But I'm getting anxious to get back to it. I too have beads in mine. A first for me, to add beads to my knitting although I have done crocheted doilies and table runners with beads


----------



## -knitter

britgirl said:


> stevieland said:
> 
> 
> 
> I just took a few shots of my red Glenallen and wanted to share them.....
> 
> 
> 
> Absolutely beautiful. This is perfection. Very definitely a winner.
> 
> Sue
Click to expand...

How do you manage to keep on outdoing yourself?? This is absolutely gorgeous!! :thumbup:


----------



## knitgirl389

wow Sue block that adorable shawl so we can see her in all her glory! what a lovely color!


----------



## nanciann

Sue, that looks so nice and cuddly....but still can't wait to see it all stretched out...Isn't that a fun design?


----------



## -knitter

britgirl said:


> I just finished my Nadira and had to take a quick pic of it, pre-blocked. I sort of like it with the little bumps, although you can't see all the motifs. I am anxious to see what the finished size will be.
> 
> Sue


Beautiful, Sue. Can't wait to see it blocked!


----------



## nanma esther

Dee your designs just get better and better,but you can design them and i'll try to knit them,still working on ashton, my first,think mabe i'm gettitng adicted 
((((hugs)))) and thank you for all your designs and help


----------



## ginalola

Dee,
Is that "tart" madelintosh ?? If so , I am so glad I have it on hand and ready to knit!!! BEAUTIFUL . Wow I can hardly stand it waiting for glenallen


----------



## ginalola

Oh my bad!!! I am working on elizabeth shawl.....


----------



## jan1ce

Sue, it's stunning, love the colour. I can't wait to see it blocked.

Jan xx


----------



## agnescr

Sue that is going to be another stunner ...congrats :-D 


my yarn for glenallen arrived this morning along with new chiaogoo needles can hardly wait though I have not finished Nadira yet,just started chart 5....decided to go with the main pattern for this one

oh forgot to say yarn is scrumptious lace Treacle toffee


----------



## Debiknit

Sue, love that shawl with the beads. I wanna do beads!! I have to learn to knit a few row without mistakes, and learn
to read the pattern better. But someday soon. Meanwhile love the color and the shawl. They do look really cool before
blocking. What beads and what yarn did you use? Nice job as always.


----------



## mamared1949

I am ready to start the large border on my Nadira. It has been a long and winding road on this one, but I finished the short row with no tinking. Big progress on this one. Any advice on that chart? I am so glad everyone encouraged me to not give up on Nadira. I think she is looking pretty good now.

My daughter sees all of my shawl and wants one for herself. This time I told her to buy the yarn and I would make one for her. She hasn't done it yet though.

I just got a notice from KnitPicks that my lace yarn and size three needle has been shipped so it should arrive about the time GlenAllen is ready which by the way is beautiful.

I have not worked with lace yarn before so this should be interesting.

Linda


----------



## nanciann

Linda the only advise I would give is to be sure and use markers on the long repeats. Good luck and take your time.


----------



## jan1ce

agnescr said:


> oh forgot to say yarn is scrumptious lace Treacle toffee


Agnescr I think you've got the same yarn as me. It will be interesting to see how they turn out.

Jan xx


----------



## Debiknit

Also use lots of lifelines. Once you get used to the lace 
weight yarn you will love it.


----------



## Silverowl

mamared1949 said:


> I am ready to start the large border on my Nadira. It has been a long and winding road on this one, but I finished the short row with no tinking. Big progress on this one. Any advice on that chart? I am so glad everyone encouraged me to not give up on Nadira. I think she is looking pretty good now.
> 
> My daughter sees all of my shawl and wants one for herself. This time I told her to buy the yarn and I would make one for her. She hasn't done it yet though.
> 
> I just got a notice from KnitPicks that my lace yarn and size three needle has been shipped so it should arrive about the time GlenAllen is ready which by the way is beautiful.
> 
> I have not worked with lace yarn before so this should be interesting.
> 
> Linda


I found that using markers made a huge difference with chart 6.


----------



## mamared1949

Thanks for the advice. I will use those markers.


----------



## stevieland

ginalola said:


> Dee,
> Is that "tart" madelintosh ?? If so , I am so glad I have it on hand and ready to knit!!! BEAUTIFUL . Wow I can hardly stand it waiting for glenallen


Yep, it is. I used lace weight, but that colorway is available in all their yarns.


----------



## -knitter

Just fnished Chart 5. I'm starting to wonder if I have enough yarn to finish - hmmm. 51 rows to go, and they're getting longer. Fortunately, I know where to get more.


----------



## britgirl

Here is my Nadira. This is the Nadira with a history. I bought the yarn at a rummage sale at our church last month. The yarn I used came complete with the original receipt, 8 balls of yarn that each cost 39 cents apiece. The receipt was dated February 1963, so this is really old yarn. I got a couple of other kinds of yarn too, but only paid $2.50, less than the shawl yarn alone cost 49 years ago!

I used Spinnerin Ambralon, an 80% virgin wool, 20% nylon, fingering weight. No colourway mentioned, it's a darkish grey. I think Spinnerin went out of business years ago. The yarn was in 1 oz balls (150 yards each). I just went into the 6th ball, so I think I used about 770 yards, knit on size 3.75 mm (US 5). Finished size was 72" x 36".Still have enough left for a pair of socks. I knit the small size, with 4 repeats for chart B. This time I used all three motifs and then did the small border with the diamonds. I used some beads in the wide border, but they are not that obvious and also in the edge chart. They were size 6 a greyish black colour that I had bought at Michaels.

I really wanted to do this yarn justice as it had been sitting around for over 49 years. Anyway, here is the finished Nadira.
Sue


----------



## EqLady

Soooo beautiful - love it!


----------



## AlderRose

Sue, 
Even without its "history" you have made that shawl really "precious" with all of your personalizing. Did it feel weird the first time you put it over your shoulders?... 49 year old yarn... like wearing history.


----------



## britgirl

Pacific Rose said:


> Sue,
> Even without its "history" you have made that shawl really "precious" with all of your personalizing. Did it feel weird the first time you put it over your shoulders?... 49 year old yarn... like wearing history.


Yes, it did feel weird. Have to wonder about the previous owner. Quite likely has passed away. Can't imagine otherwise keeping something in your stash that long. I wasn't sure about the colour initially. I wonder what the owner had in mind for it. Now I have got a beautiful shawl out of it and should be able to get some socks too!
Sue


----------



## stevieland

Sue, it is wonderful!!! What a find... the story behind the yarn makes an already fantastic FO even more incredible. The addition of those few beads at the end really add the perfect amount of sparkle to dress up the yarn. 

It is amazing when you think of it... an anonymous woman in the early 1960s buys this yarn... and here we are, almost 50 years later.... a group of women from all over the world together admiring a shawl made from her yarn, using our PCs, laptops and i-phones to communicate with each other. Cyber buddies! When she bought that yarn, computers took up an entire floor of an office building. It just makes you shake your head in wonder, doesn't it????

P.S. I know I'm going to hear a big "I told you so" from dear Nanciann, since she wanted to test knit in fingering weight and I nixed the idea. Nan, you were right... it is great in fingering weight.


----------



## DanaKay

Your "history shawl" is beautiful Sue, just as is all your knitting.

I am thinking that since you have given life to this yarn by way of a shawl, that it will be passed down in your family and perhaps survive for another 49 years a few times over.

I know that is my wish for the shawls I knit. I so hope that they will be cherished by someone for their life time and then passed on until they are in tatters.


----------



## DanaKay

stevieland said:


> Sue, it is wonderful!!! What a find... the story behind the yarn makes an already fantastic FO even more incredible. The addition of those few beads at the end really add the perfect amount of sparkle to dress up the yarn.
> 
> It is amazing when you think of it... an anonymous woman in the early 1960s buys this yarn... and here we are, almost 50 years later.... a group of women from all over the world together admiring a shawl made from her yarn, using our PCs, laptops and i-phones to communicate with each other. Cyber buddies! When she bought that yarn, computers took up an entire floor of an office building. It just makes you shake your head in wonder, doesn't it????
> 
> P.S. I know I'm going to hear a big "I told you so" from dear Nanciann, since she wanted to test knit in fingering weight and I nixed the idea. Nan, you were right... it is great in fingering weight.


Oh my word Dee, you are right! I hadn't stopped to think of the time frame. When I read your post I got goose bumps thinking of the advancements there have been since I graduated from high school in 1963. Astounding!

Also, I am with Nan on the yarn thing. Dee your shawl designs would look fantastic in any weight yarn. I am considering Elizabeth in shetland 1 ply cobweb maybe gossamer. Right now I have her in 2 ply shetland lace weight, patiently waiting to be picked up again.


----------



## lifeline

Sue I really like your shawl. The story of the wool gives it a little extra something. The grey and the beads are beautiful. Grey is very classy.


----------



## AlderRose

What were we knitting in 1963? 

I vaguely remember being leery of some 4-Her's knitting project made of synthetic yarn instead of the traditional wool.


----------



## terrachroma

Sue,
Your shawl and it's story are amazing. I love the color and use of beads.
When I see my Nadira I will be reminded of your story.
Robin


----------



## britgirl

Pacific Rose said:


> What were we knitting in 1963?
> 
> I vaguely remember being leery of some 4-Her's knitting project made of synthetic yarn instead of the traditional wool.


I was in my last year of Grammar (US High) school and knitting sweaters. Used to belong to a Youth club through the church and we had a dance every Saturday, and yes, lots of the girls used to knit sweaters. I guess we were all trying to one-up the others (different style, in colour etc). I think I was knitting primarily with wool then, but the synthetics were coming in too. I think most of my friends knit then. At that time it was less expensive to knit something than go and buy it in the store.

Sue


----------



## -knitter

Absolutely beautiful!! And I love the story! :thumbup: ;-)


----------



## umozabeads

Simply stunning!


----------



## CathyAnn

DanaKay said:


> stevieland said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sue, it is wonderful!!! What a find... the story behind the yarn makes an already fantastic FO even more incredible. The addition of those few beads at the end really add the perfect amount of sparkle to dress up the yarn.
> 
> It is amazing when you think of it... an anonymous woman in the early 1960s buys this yarn... and here we are, almost 50 years later.... a group of women from all over the world together admiring a shawl made from her yarn, using our PCs, laptops and i-phones to communicate with each other. Cyber buddies! When she bought that yarn, computers took up an entire floor of an office building. It just makes you shake your head in wonder, doesn't it????
> 
> P.S. I know I'm going to hear a big "I told you so" from dear Nanciann, since she wanted to test knit in fingering weight and I nixed the idea. Nan, you were right... it is great in fingering weight.
> 
> 
> 
> Oh my word Dee, you are right! I hadn't stopped to think of the time frame. When I read your post I got goose bumps thinking of the advancements there have been since I graduated from high school in 1963. Astounding!
> 
> Also, I am with Nan on the yarn thing. Dee your shawl designs would look fantastic in any weight yarn. I am considering Elizabeth in shetland 1 ply cobweb maybe gossamer. Right now I have her in 2 ply shetland lace weight, patiently waiting to be picked up again.
Click to expand...

I agree with you, Dana Kay, and Nanciann. All of Dee's designs would look great in any weight yarn!

I just got back home from visiting one of the LYS nearest where I live. I almost bought a hank of Tosh Lace in a tonal green. I'm thinking hard about it, and may go back. We'll see..... Hmmmmmm

In 1963, knitting and crocheting were the furthest from my mind. My grandmother (see my avatar) did a lot of thread crochet, but I didn't give it much thought. It wasn't until 1970 when I was teaching 5th grade that one of the school secretaries was crocheting in the teacher's lounge every lunchtime. I asked her if she'd show me how, which she did, and I really got the bug crocheting hats, ponchos, granny squares for whatever took my fancy. It wasn't until 1979 when I got interested in knitting. My MIL was knitting a huge blanket. I bought an Elizabeth Zimmerman book that taught knitting, and I was off and running. Next big step... last December and the Ashton, and I haven't looked back. THANKS DEE! :thumbup:


----------



## mamared1949

I need someone's help with chart 6. I am on the first row of pattern and if I do 4 repeats of the blue section which is 128 + 19 from the first section and the 25 from the last section that equals 172 and I have 187. I am using fingering weight and did 4 repeats of chart B. what am I doing wrong?

Linda


----------



## britgirl

mamared1949 said:


> I need someone's help with chart 6. I am on the first row of pattern and if I do 4 repeats of the blue section which is 128 + 19 from the first section and the 25 from the last section that equals 172 and I have 187. I am using fingering weight and did 4 repeats of chart B. what am I doing wrong?
> 
> Linda


I just finished my Nadira in fingering. I also did 4 repeats of chart B. I only had to do 3 repeats of blue section of chart 6. When I began Chart 6 (wide border) I had a count of 277 stitches. I customized but checked my counts against the regular border band. If you only did 4 repeats of chart B, that would mean 277 stitches, not the 341 (difference of 64) that shows for end of small border. Page 9 of instructions gives stitch counts. Each row of chart B is an increase or decrease of 32 stitches against the medium size shawl which is listed for the counts. Hence only 3 repeats of blue section of chart 6.

Hope that helps. I'm sorry that I don't know where your count of 185 is coming from.

Sue


----------



## stevieland

mamared1949 said:


> I need someone's help with chart 6. I am on the first row of pattern and if I do 4 repeats of the blue section which is 128 + 19 from the first section and the 25 from the last section that equals 172 and I have 187. I am using fingering weight and did 4 repeats of chart B. what am I doing wrong?
> 
> Linda


The 4 repeats of the 32-st blue section only holds true if you are doing the medium size shawl pictured, which is the 6x size. All of the counts on the Main charts are for that size. On the first page of the Charts section under "Important Notes" I mention that the blue shaded section that represents the 16- or 32-stitch pattern repeat will be repeated across the row until just enough stitches remain to finish all the stitches to the left of it. In the case of your 4x small size, that would mean that you only do that 32-st section 3x across each side.

Edited to add: I see that Sue answered this at the same time as me but beat me to the punch. But I also see that your count might be off based on her math which is indeed correct. You should have 277 st on your needles for the 4x size at the end of the small border band.


----------



## nanciann

Dee, I would never say I told you so. But I am doing a Nadira in fingering weight now and almost finished with about 8 rows left to knit.


----------



## jan1ce

Sue, it's beautiful, love the colour and the beads finish it off perfectly.

Jan xx


----------



## Debiknit

Oh Sue, that shawl is so exquisite. It is perfection. With the beads on it even more so. You just keep whipping out 
wonderful shawls every couple days it seems. You must be an
awful fast and accurate knitter. I am impressed. Great shawl.


----------



## jan1ce

Is it just me, or are there other Shawlettes who have had trouble with row 11of the big border? No mactter what I do I'm always getting one too many or not enough stitches when I get to the end!!! Grrrrrrr!

Jan xx


----------



## mamared1949

I will take a look at my shawl in a couple of days. My husband and I had to make very tough decision yesterday evening and have our dog put down.

After I look at it I will get back to everyone.

Linda


----------



## Dreamfli

So sorry Linda.


----------



## AlderRose

My heart goes out to you, Linda. It's a heart breaking experience.


----------



## Silverowl

So sorry Linda.


----------



## EqLady

so sorry for your loss, Linda - have been there before many times and it's just heartbreaking


----------



## stevieland

Linda, I am so sorry to hear that. I understand how devastating the loss of a beloved pet is. My heartfelt condolences to you and your husband.


----------



## Lurker 2

mamared1949 said:


> I will take a look at my shawl in a couple of days. My husband and I had to make very tough decision yesterday evening and have our dog put down.
> 
> After I look at it I will get back to everyone.
> 
> Linda


So sorry to hear about your decision, that is a toughy! have had to do that a number of times now over the years- hope your shawl is working out well- it sure is a beautiful design!


----------



## britgirl

So sorry about that, Linda. I know how hard that is.

Sue


----------



## YorkieMama

So sorry about your beloved fur kid. It is so hard to say good bye to our beloved pets, no matter the circumstances. My heart goes out to you. I lost two of my precious fur kids just over a year ago so have some idea of what you are going through.


----------



## YorkieMama

I am late to the party as usual. I started my Nadira a month ago but the knitting supervisors decided they needed to play tag on my lap and before I could rescue my knitting they had it off the needles and so many stitches pulled there was nothing for it but start over. I am finally ready to start the second repeat of chart B. I think that I see that some of you are mixing the flower and diamond patterns or is that just my overactive imagination at work?


----------



## -knitter

mamared1949 said:


> I will take a look at my shawl in a couple of days. My husband and I had to make very tough decision yesterday evening and have our dog put down.
> 
> After I look at it I will get back to everyone.
> 
> Linda


So sorry, Linda. Been there, unfortunately. :-(


----------



## CathyAnn

jan1ce said:


> Is it just me, or are there other Shawlettes who have had trouble with row 11of the big border? No mactter what I do I'm always getting one too many or not enough stitches when I get to the end!!! Grrrrrrr!
> 
> Jan xx


Are you using stitch markers for the 32-stitch repeats as Dee suggests? That helped me a lot in that, if I got to the end of one repeat and the stitches weren't lining up properly with the rows below, it was quick and easy to find the error in that repeat.


----------



## stevieland

jan1ce said:


> Is it just me, or are there other Shawlettes who have had trouble with row 11of the big border? No mactter what I do I'm always getting one too many or not enough stitches when I get to the end!!! Grrrrrrr!
> 
> Jan xx


I think I had more problem knitting that border than some of you all!! I admit that I ripped that thing back quite a few times the first time I knitted it. My test knitters had less problems than I did. It's sort of embarrassing to be frank... 

And yes, even I put stitch markers on that 32 st repeat. If I were you, I would verify every single stitch on Row 9 against the chart to make sure you are good to go there, and if you are, just take it very very slow.... this is a matter of do as I say, not as I did!!! Good luck.

_____

FYI, due to the storms here in DC, many of us have not power and/or internet service. I'm lucky that I have power but no internet at home at least when I left to go to work today. I will check back in tomorrow in the late morning when I get to my work computer.... so I might be MIA for tonight if anyone has a pressing question.


----------



## umozabeads

My condolences Linda on your tough decision. And to all of you on the east coast be careful and take care of yourselves! Keeping you in my prayers and thoughts. Lost a dear beading friend in this storm. I just can't believe this is happening.


----------



## nanma esther

praying 4 all of you on east coast,please be carfull,amd try to stay dry

and also prying 4 thouse of u in calorado,fires are scary


----------



## Dreamfli

I thought I was almost done with my Nadira. Not so. I frogged back to the diamonds. I cannot count. I almost tore it all up, at the last moment I decided to go forward again. 

I somehow have only 2 stitches on each side for borders. But I am going to soldier on and hope that this time I can get farther along and get through it.

I was really ready to chuck it out ( I think I say that with every new pattern)


----------



## knitgirl389

Dee you and yours are in my thoughts after that horrible storm..I hope that they get the power back on soon up there goodness knows I can relate.....


----------



## britgirl

knitgirl389 said:


> Dee you and yours are in my thoughts after that horrible storm..I hope that they get the power back on soon up there goodness knows I can relate...


there were a lot of trees down and lots of traffic lights out. Can't begin to imagine what the commute to work will be like tomorrow. Going to be another scorcher I think.
Sue


----------



## Cats_Mommy2

mamared1949 said:


> I will take a look at my shawl in a couple of days. My husband and I had to make very tough decision yesterday evening and have our dog put down.
> 
> After I look at it I will get back to everyone.
> 
> Linda


So sorry about your dog! It is so hard to say goodbye.


----------



## glacy1

So sorry to hear about your dog. I had to put one of mine down this past year when he got terminal cancer. I kept him until he was suffering too much. He let me know when it was time and when he was in to much pain.


----------



## stevieland

I'm back at work with internet! Yahoo! 

That was such a strange storm. It was fine outside, hot but normal. My husband came home at about 10:30 but had to go back out to his store, which is about 7 minutes from out house, to check on something work related. Five minutes after he left, this crazy wind like I had never seen started up before the rain. I was terrified since he was driving on the road. Power was out at his store by the time he got there. By the time he got drove towards home, all the power was out along the way and there were trees down everywhere.... he had a hard time getting back to the house. It all happened in about 15 minutes. The thunderstorms continued for a few hours, but most of the damage came from those 15 minutes or so. Never saw anything like it around here. 

Omozabeads, I am so sorry to hear about your friend. What in the world happened, if you can talk about it? I know you must be devastated.


----------



## britgirl

stevieland said:


> I'm back at work with internet! Yahoo!
> 
> That was such a strange storm. It was fine outside, hot but normal. My husband came home at about 10:30 but had to go back out to his store, which is about 7 minutes from out house, to check on something work related. Five minutes after he left, this crazy wind like I had never seen started up before the rain. I was terrified since he was driving on the road. Power was out at his store by the time he got there. By the time he got drove towards home, all the power was out along the way and there were trees down everywhere.... he had a hard time getting back to the house. It all happened in about 15 minutes. The thunderstorms continued for a few hours, but most of the damage came from those 15 minutes or so. Never saw anything like it around here.
> 
> Omozabeads, I am so sorry to hear about your friend. What in the world happened, if you can talk about it? I know you must be devastated.


So you still don't have Internet at home? I was so glad when ours came back on on Saturday afternoon. My memory of that wind was just like yours. It came out of the blue, was so loud, felt like the whole house was shaking, and it was strange that there was no rain then. After last year's earthquake I was really beginning to wonder what was going on.

Sue


----------



## CathyAnn

Dee, I'm sure glad to hear you and your husband are OK! I've been through earthquakes (having grown up near the San Andreas fault), and some heavy winds, but nothing like what you experienced! I can hardly imagine... :-(

Sue, I'm glad you're OK too!


----------



## stevieland

britgirl said:


> stevieland said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm back at work with internet! Yahoo!
> 
> That was such a strange storm. It was fine outside, hot but normal. My husband came home at about 10:30 but had to go back out to his store, which is about 7 minutes from out house, to check on something work related. Five minutes after he left, this crazy wind like I had never seen started up before the rain. I was terrified since he was driving on the road. Power was out at his store by the time he got there. By the time he got drove towards home, all the power was out along the way and there were trees down everywhere.... he had a hard time getting back to the house. It all happened in about 15 minutes. The thunderstorms continued for a few hours, but most of the damage came from those 15 minutes or so. Never saw anything like it around here.
> 
> Omozabeads, I am so sorry to hear about your friend. What in the world happened, if you can talk about it? I know you must be devastated.
> 
> 
> 
> So you still don't have Internet at home? I was so glad when ours came back on on Saturday afternoon. My memory of that wind was just like yours. It came out of the blue, was so loud, felt like the whole house was shaking, and it was strange that there was no rain then. After last year's earthquake I was really beginning to wonder what was going on.
> 
> Sue
Click to expand...

I have no internet, no phone, no cable. At least I have power. My mother in Silver Spring, Maryland still has no power, but her phone came back on...and Pepco doesn't anticipate it being on until Friday in her area. If so, that will be is seven days without power!

I am picking her up today to bring her to my house... I've been trying to for two days, but she didn't want to leave her plants outside to dry out. :roll: I finally put my foot down, dangling a day of discount store shopping (Home Goods, TJ Maxx, Marshalls, Target, the usual suspects here in the US) as a carrot, which worked, thank goodness.

CathyAnn, I think earthquakes are pretty darn scary too!!! I moved to LA a month after the 1994 Northridge quake and worked for an insurance adjuster... I saw first hand what earthquake damage can do. Among many others, I got to put together documentation of damage to Jack Nicholson's house.... had 100s of pictures of everything he owned in that house. He had some ugly stuff, let me tell you. Money doesn't buy you taste!!!


----------



## umozabeads

She and her son were killed when a falling tree crashed through the roof of their car. Been friends since the birth of my first grandchild in 1985. Claire was a WONDERFUL beader and a phenomenal friend. I could always count on her for a good laugh and she supported me so much when I was in really bad pain and stress from my challenges. I don't have sisters; so she was the closet I ever had as a sister. I keep wanting to pick up the phone and call her; that's how much we talked or chatted on Facebook. I feel the same empty hole that I felt when I lost my mom. Thanks again for all of your support.


----------



## GinniB

Well, I'm off to a slow rocky start on my Nadira shawl, So far my biggest accomplishment is getting all 61 pages of the KAL read in one sitting! Caught some good advice that should be useful if I ever get past the "moving on to chart 2" roadblock. Had to do a bit of tinking on chart 1, put in a lifeline for the very first time. A ball of size 20 crochet cotton was handy, but I think I'll upgrade to size 10 as soon as a ball of it comes out of hiding. Got chart 1 done and checked carefully against the chart then put in lifeline #2. For some reason I can't get the count on chart 2 to work out. I've done the first 3 rows about over about 4 times. If one half is right, the second one is goofy. 
the first time, I know I added an ssk after the 4th yo in the first row, which gave me too few stitches before the spine yo. Next time, without the ssk, there were too many etc., etc., etc. I think I will start over with a new ball of yarn, different needles and, hopefully, a new attitude. May even change color after visiting my "Palette" I think I can hear that pink hand dyed Lorna's Laces merino/silk making noises in her plastic bin in the basement. Off to a fresh start.
GinniB


----------



## britgirl

umozabeads said:


> She and her son were killed when a falling tree crashed through the roof of their car. Been friends since the birth of my first grandchild in 1985. Claire was a WONDERFUL beader and a phenomenal friend. I could always count on her for a good laugh and she supported me so much when I was in really bad pain and stress from my challenges. I don't have sisters; so she was the closet I ever had as a sister. I keep wanting to pick up the phone and call her; that's how much we talked or chatted on Facebook. I feel the same empty hole that I felt when I lost my mom. Thanks again for all of your support.


umozabeads, I am so sorry. My thoughts and prayers are with you at this time.

Sue


----------



## Silverowl

umozabeads said:


> She and her son were killed when a falling tree crashed through the roof of their car. Been friends since the birth of my first grandchild in 1985. Claire was a WONDERFUL beader and a phenomenal friend. I could always count on her for a good laugh and she supported me so much when I was in really bad pain and stress from my challenges. I don't have sisters; so she was the closet I ever had as a sister. I keep wanting to pick up the phone and call her; that's how much we talked or chatted on Facebook. I feel the same empty hole that I felt when I lost my mom. Thanks again for all of your support.


I am so sorry to hear that. But dont forget we are your shawlette sisters.(((Hugs)))


----------



## stevieland

umozabeads said:


> She and her son were killed when a falling tree crashed through the roof of their car. Been friends since the birth of my first grandchild in 1985. Claire was a WONDERFUL beader and a phenomenal friend. I could always count on her for a good laugh and she supported me so much when I was in really bad pain and stress from my challenges. I don't have sisters; so she was the closet I ever had as a sister. I keep wanting to pick up the phone and call her; that's how much we talked or chatted on Facebook. I feel the same empty hole that I felt when I lost my mom. Thanks again for all of your support.


Oh my.... that is so tragic it is beyond words. I am so sorry for your loss.... sad to lose a friend, but under these circumstances, such a freak accident, that is even worse. We are all here for you if you need to talk about it. Hugs.


----------



## jan1ce

umozabeads said:


> She and her son were killed when a falling tree crashed through the roof of their car. Been friends since the birth of my first grandchild in 1985. Claire was a WONDERFUL beader and a phenomenal friend. I could always count on her for a good laugh and she supported me so much when I was in really bad pain and stress from my challenges. I don't have sisters; so she was the closet I ever had as a sister. I keep wanting to pick up the phone and call her; that's how much we talked or chatted on Facebook. I feel the same empty hole that I felt when I lost my mom. Thanks again for all of your support.


So sorry to hear your bad news, hugs and prayers sent your way.

Jan xx


----------



## jan1ce

stevieland said:


> jan1ce said:
> 
> 
> 
> Is it just me, or are there other Shawlettes who have had trouble with row 11of the big border? No mactter what I do I'm always getting one too many or not enough stitches when I get to the end!!! Grrrrrrr!
> 
> Jan xx
> 
> 
> 
> I think I had more problem knitting that border than some of you all!! I admit that I ripped that thing back quite a few times the first time I knitted it. My test knitters had less problems than I did. It's sort of embarrassing to be frank...
> 
> And yes, even I put stitch markers on that 32 st repeat. If I were you, I would verify every single stitch on Row 9 against the chart to make sure you are good to go there, and if you are, just take it very very slow.... this is a matter of do as I say, not as I did!!! Good luck.
Click to expand...

Cathy Ann and Dee, thanks for the replies. I did use the stitch markers but I still had problems. Have now ripped back to row 7 which I think is OK. Going to put more lifelines in, probably every other row until I finish this border!

Jan xx


----------



## umozabeads

Thank you all so very much.


----------



## Dreamfli

umozabeads said:


> Thank you all so very much.


Prayers and hugs for you.


----------



## britgirl

This is really off topic. I am trying to knit one of those Need-a-Hug bears for my granddaughter. Thought I would take a day or two break from shawls. Now, I think knitting shawls was so much easier. So far I haven't made much progress. I had to frog everything because of a problem with the yarn. It's an eyelash yarn that my aunt gave me when I was in England several years. It seemed perfect for this. Not so. After knitting several rows the eyelash stuff ended and I was left with the basic yarn, that I foolishly kept knitting thinking it would just be for an inch or two. However, after quite a few more rows I realized there had to be a major manufacturing problem with this. I had several balls and had bright idea to rewind some of them just to make sure they didn't have similar problem. Unfortunately they did. I have decided to start again, hoping that I will be able to salvage enough good yarn to make this bear. Of course I finished up with a big tangled mess on the floor, which I just gave up on. Never mind, I am going to persevere. There may still be a bear in my future if he is lucky and the yarn powers that be haven't conspired against u. If this bear makes it, he will definitely need a hug! I might too. Maybe I should have just stuck with shawls! If you don't hear from me again, it may be that I have been buried under yards of eyelash yarn.
Sue


----------



## umozabeads

Dear Sue: Too cute! Will be hoping with you; I chickened out and I am doing my great grandsons' bears in Bernat Satin.


----------



## AlderRose

umozabeads said:


> She and her son were killed when a falling tree crashed through the roof of their car. Been friends since the birth of my first grandchild in 1985. Claire was a WONDERFUL beader and a phenomenal friend. I could always count on her for a good laugh and she supported me so much when I was in really bad pain and stress from my challenges. I don't have sisters; so she was the closet I ever had as a sister. I keep wanting to pick up the phone and call her; that's how much we talked or chatted on Facebook. I feel the same empty hole that I felt when I lost my mom. Thanks again for all of your support.


My heart goes out to you Umozabeads. I know about the hole left from loosing a Mom, and if loosing your friend feels like you've got that same hole... Just know that we care, okay?

When my Mom died, my mother-in-law told my DH that a woman never gets over loosing her Mom. I figure if she was a good Mom, or a good Friend, they aren't replaceable, and the hole we feel from their absence honors them. We miss them BECAUSE they were so special.


----------



## YorkieMama

umozabeads said:


> She and her son were killed when a falling tree crashed through the roof of their car. Been friends since the birth of my first grandchild in 1985. Claire was a WONDERFUL beader and a phenomenal friend. I could always count on her for a good laugh and she supported me so much when I was in really bad pain and stress from my challenges. I don't have sisters; so she was the closet I ever had as a sister. I keep wanting to pick up the phone and call her; that's how much we talked or chatted on Facebook. I feel the same empty hole that I felt when I lost my mom. Thanks again for all of your support.


Umozabeads, my heart goes out to you. Sending many Prayers your way.


----------



## -knitter

umozabeads said:


> She and her son were killed when a falling tree crashed through the roof of their car. Been friends since the birth of my first grandchild in 1985. Claire was a WONDERFUL beader and a phenomenal friend. I could always count on her for a good laugh and she supported me so much when I was in really bad pain and stress from my challenges. I don't have sisters; so she was the closet I ever had as a sister. I keep wanting to pick up the phone and call her; that's how much we talked or chatted on Facebook. I feel the same empty hole that I felt when I lost my mom. Thanks again for all of your support.


I'm so sorry. What a freaky thing to happen.


----------



## DanaKay

Oh My! Just a hour or so ago I placed an order for ChiaOGoo red lace circular needles from Handsomefibers.com and already have received an e-mail that they have shipped! Got to love that company. This is my third order to them and every shipment has been so prompt. 
They also handle yarn (lace, fingering, sock) and other brands of needles, etc. They also do dye to order yarn. 

On a sadder note: beads, so sorry to hear of your loss. My thoughts are with you.


----------



## CathyAnn

Beads, I'm so sorry for your loss. I know how it feels to lose someone close! My prayers are with you.


----------



## Debiknit

Sue, try the fun fur by lion brand. See if that isn't a bit
easier. I managed to get the body knitted without losing 
any stitches. Feels really weird, heavy. Just go slow.
Also finally got the first rep..of chart 2 done on Nadira.
Haven't had time to do much knitting. DH took a week off.
Good luck
Debi


----------



## britgirl

Debiknit said:


> Sue, try the fun fur by lion brand. See if that isn't a bit
> easier. I managed to get the body knitted without losing
> any stitches. Feels really weird, heavy. Just go slow.
> Also finally got the first rep..of chart 2 done on Nadira.
> Haven't had time to do much knitting. DH took a week off.
> Good luck
> Debi


Thanks, I had looked at that, but decided to use what I had at home first. There are some really nice colours in the Lion Brand. I am back to knitting on it, although I will have several joins, which I don't think will be too much of a problem. I have all these balls that are ok, that I managed to cut out. Waste not, want not, lol. I figured I would plough on and then if it doesn't work out, there's nothing but my time wasted. I may still get a bear out of this. It is so lovely and soft! I did try and frog what I had knitted but it just became a big blobI just can't believe that all those balls I had had the same problem. I'm glad I didn't ever try and make a scarf with it, like I had originally planned.

Sue


----------



## thegrape

I'm off to a rocky start on Nadira. First lesson learned is that lace weight can vary. First yarn I bought was Trendsetter Cashwoole, which was way too thin. After days of deliberating I finally settled on Juniper Farms Findley, 50% merino, 50% silk. And thanks to Dee for the formula for figuring yards to grams. Chart 1 finished last night, so far so good!


----------



## mamared1949

I want to thank everyone for their kind thoughts on the loss of my beloved dog. I am slowly getting back to normal, however my husband is taking it very, very hard. We will survive as we always do.

It will take another day or so to figure out what is wrong with my Nadira I know I will need some help with it so will get back to you then.

Linda


----------



## glacy1

stevieland said:


> I'm back at work with internet! Yahoo!
> 
> That was such a strange storm. It was fine outside, hot but normal. My husband came home at about 10:30 but had to go back out to his store, which is about 7 minutes from out house, to check on something work related. Five minutes after he left, this crazy wind like I had never seen started up before the rain. I was terrified since he was driving on the road. Power was out at his store by the time he got there. By the time he got drove towards home, all the power was out along the way and there were trees down everywhere.... he had a hard time getting back to the house. It all happened in about 15 minutes. The thunderstorms continued for a few hours, but most of the damage came from those 15 minutes or so. Never saw anything like it around here.
> 
> Omozabeads, I am so sorry to hear about your friend. What in the world happened, if you can talk about it? I know you must be devastated.


I've been reading about that storm.. it was a freak storm.. with some weird name.. derecho..

I would call it a derecho, or a very high straight-line wind event. It happens more in the plains. It occurs in the summertime in Minnesota. It sometimes makes it into Ohio. But its a rare event. Those kinds of winds are stronger than a low-end hurricane, National Weather Service meteorologist Allen Randall said.

The storm stretched about 700 miles and affected 10 states from Iowa to the mid-Atlantic, an area that sees a derecho only once a year.
http://www.daytondailynews.com/news/dayton-news/rare-straight-line-wind-can-be-stronger-than-some-hurricanes-1398974.html

Intense Storms Called a "Derecho" Slam 700 Miles of the US

http://www.accuweather.com/en/weather-news/deadly-super-derecho-strikes-m/67383

Sounds like a superstorm .. you guys are lucky to have just lost your internet and power.. Some reports are calling this a "Super Derecho".. left much death and destruction in it's wake

I'd never heard of one of these before.. the images on the 'Net show a very long leading edge of storm cloud that stretches as far as the eye can see.. that would have scared the heck out of me if I'd seen it coming.


----------



## glacy1

umozabeads said:


> She and her son were killed when a falling tree crashed through the roof of their car. Been friends since the birth of my first grandchild in 1985. Claire was a WONDERFUL beader and a phenomenal friend. I could always count on her for a good laugh and she supported me so much when I was in really bad pain and stress from my challenges. I don't have sisters; so she was the closet I ever had as a sister. I keep wanting to pick up the phone and call her; that's how much we talked or chatted on Facebook. I feel the same empty hole that I felt when I lost my mom. Thanks again for all of your support.


I'm so sorry to hear about your friend and her son.. lost in that derecho storm..


----------



## umozabeads

I would again like to thank everyone for their support. Got bad news from doctor, can't travel to the east coast for their services. The pressure on the plane would be too much for my MS, which is acting up right now. Bummer!


----------



## britgirl

umozabeads said:


> I would again like to thank everyone for their support. Got bad news from doctor, can't travel to the east coast for their services. The pressure on the plane would be too much for my MS, which is acting up right now. Bummer!


So sorry to hear that, but you will be there in spirit, and that is what counts. Everything else is beyond your control.

Sue


----------



## Bethknits79

Umozabeads I am so sorry for your loss.


----------



## jan1ce

Grrrrrrrr!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## MEknitter

ARGHH! How do you all knit with this yarn??? If I didn't hate to be a quitter, I would have pitched this project last night - knit 4 rows, tink back 3. :-( Just when I think I've gotten comfortable with it and I've counted and checked, I find out there's a mistake that I can't fix without tinking. That's how it's been going. At this rate, I MIGHT finish by Christmas. Then I was just reading through some back pages to catch up and I read Dee's post about the different kinds of laceweight yarn. I probably bought the hardest one save for cobweb! All the laceweight shawls I see pictured are so beautiful, but this is so discouraging!
Thanks for letting me vent. Beats sitting here crying about it. I'll try it again later.
Cathy


----------



## EqLady

Are you making the same kinds of mistakes? I mean something like missing a yarnover on the purl row? Are you using frequent lifelines? Some people use them on every purl row, especially in a difficult section. Sometimes you just have to put it down for a while - I wanted to do some more last night but I'm getting ready for the 32 stitch repeat, so I just put it away. I'm with you on the lace yarn, though; I much prefer fingering - it provides much better stitch definition. Hang in there - you can do this!


----------



## Carolannknits

MEknitter said:


> ARGHH! How do you all knit with this yarn??? If I didn't hate to be a quitter, I would have pitched this project last night - knit 4 rows, tink back 3. :-( Just when I think I've gotten comfortable with it and I've counted and checked, I find out there's a mistake that I can't fix without tinking. That's how it's been going. At this rate, I MIGHT finish by Christmas. Then I was just reading through some back pages to catch up and I read Dee's post about the different kinds of laceweight yarn. I probably bought the hardest one save for cobweb! All the laceweight shawls I see pictured are so beautiful, but this is so discouraging!
> Thanks for letting me vent. Beats sitting here crying about it. I'll try it again later.
> Cathy


I feel your pain, I too almost chucked the whole thing yesterday. I thought I was buying a heavier lace wt yarn and it's holding up OK considering how many times I've tinked. Unless I have some divine intervention, this maybe my last time trying lace wt.


----------



## Dreamfli

I too had my chuck it moment but am now past it. This shawl will be big but that's ok someone will love it. I had left out a whole chart so my numbers were way off. 

I am using the craftsy flake cotton I got in my mystery box last month. It hides stitches. I have given up trying to count every row. It drives me nuts! 

On a real good note almost done with chart five on my way to the big border.


----------



## nanciann

MEknitter said:


> ARGHH! How do you all knit with this yarn??? If I didn't hate to be a quitter, I would have pitched this project last night - knit 4 rows, tink back 3. :-( Just when I think I've gotten comfortable with it and I've counted and checked, I find out there's a mistake that I can't fix without tinking. That's how it's been going. At this rate, I MIGHT finish by Christmas. Then I was just reading through some back pages to catch up and I read Dee's post about the different kinds of laceweight yarn. I probably bought the hardest one save for cobweb! All the laceweight shawls I see pictured are so beautiful, but this is so discouraging!
> Thanks for letting me vent. Beats sitting here crying about it. I'll try it again later.
> Cathy


It takes a while to adjust to the fine yarns. First you need to go slowly. When I first tried knitting with this fine yarn I knit at the speed I always knit and of course, I made many mistakes. Lost my place on the chart...missed yo's. I finally set myself a routine. Marked the rows on the chart with magnets...went slowly and counted in my head constantly. After a while I got into a mindset and routine .....It took a while .... perhaps my second shawl before I could again knit with the speed I was used to and found that knitting with heavier yarn ... was very cumbersome. Yes, you can do it. But go slowly and read the pattern...Place markers above the line you are working on and this way you can see the pattern as you go and what it should look like. You will adjust and love doing it... I promise you. :thumbup:

Hey, everyone! Dee posted her new shawl Glenallen.....Be sure to take a peek at this beauty....My favorite.
http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-92860-1.html


----------



## PATCHER

I know the feeling, but hang in there. I am on my third lace shawl, the Nadira. It is on hold temporarily while I finish up some baby things. I HAVE A NEW GRANDSON, BORN @ 4:43AM TODAY! One of the things I have discovered with knitting lace is it has taught me patience and thoroughness. I am making no mistakes in my easier projects because I pay more attention, count more, read my knitting more, tink better, etc., etc.


----------



## AlderRose

Hope your "chuck it" impulse is past. We are all cheering you on. You can do it. Remember, we are not in a race.

Something I've had problems with when knitting lace with fingering and even more problems when using lace weight is that the yo's want to hide behind the next stitch on the purl rows. When I go slow as Nanciann suggests, I don't purl the 2 sts together and throw my pattern all off. I simply have to watch every stitch I knit and purl.

And I have to watch my 2.5 yr old GD like a hawk. She walked by me the other day, snagged my yarn, and kept on going. Yep! She broke it with very little effort. Of course she only has one speed, and that's full speed ahead.


----------



## AlderRose

PATCHER said:


> I know the feeling, but hang in there. I am on my third lace shawl, the Nadira. It is on hold temporarily while I finish up some baby things. I HAVE A NEW GRANDSON, BORN @ 4:43AM TODAY! One of the things I have discovered with knitting lace is it has taught me patience and thoroughness. I am making no mistakes in my easier projects because I pay more attention, count more, read my knitting more, tink better, etc., etc.


Congratulations on your new Grandson!


----------



## GinniB

Progress has been made! I finished the first repeat of chart 2 after frogging back to the lifeline at the end of chart 1. After 48 hours of "rest" to get over the frustration, the yarn, pattern, needles and I sat down for a talk. I promised I would always wear my reading glasses when working with this fine yarn and not try to work on this project at 3:00AM The yarn, obviously dismayed at the possibility of being replaced with that "sissy pink yarn" and having to go back into the box in the basement promised to try to behave. The needles just shrugged and muttered about not having caused any of the problem in the first place. And the pattern suggested some ways to make life a bit easier.

One of the pattern ideas was to make a couple more copies of that page and cut and paste a diagram that made it possible to see how charts 1 and 2 fit together. I cut out chart 2 and taped it above chart 1, lining up the blocks. It made it easier because I could then see if yarn overs and decreases were lining up. It really helped. I've added the second repeat to the top of my diagram, with an extra blue box inserted so everything is on the one diagram. Maybe after the second time through I'll be able to do the third one without this "crutch"
GinniB


----------



## Carolannknits

GinniB said:


> Progress has been made! I finished the first repeat of chart 2 after frogging back to the lifeline at the end of chart 1. After 48 hours of "rest" to get over the frustration, the yarn, pattern, needles and I sat down for a talk. I promised I would always wear my reading glasses when working with this fine yarn and not try to work on this project at 3:00AM The yarn, obviously dismayed at the possibility of being replaced with that "sissy pink yarn" and having to go back into the box in the basement promised to try to behave. The needles just shrugged and muttered about not having caused any of the problem in the first place. And the pattern suggested some ways to make life a bit easier.
> 
> One of the pattern ideas was to make a couple more copies of that page and cut and paste a diagram that made it possible to see how charts 1 and 2 fit together. I cut out chart 2 and taped it above chart 1, lining up the blocks. It made it easier because I could then see if yarn overs and decreases were lining up. It really helped. I've added the second repeat to the top of my diagram, with an extra blue box inserted so everything is on the one diagram. Maybe after the second time through I'll be able to do the third one without this "crutch"
> GinniB


I've done somewhat the same thing with a computer program I have to try and make this easier. The one triumph I can report is the SSK and k2tog are much clearer to me now.


----------



## mamared1949

stevieland said:


> mamared1949 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I need someone's help with chart 6. I am on the first row of pattern and if I do 4 repeats of the blue section which is 128 + 19 from the first section and the 25 from the last section that equals 172 and I have 187. I am using fingering weight and did 4 repeats of chart B. what am I doing wrong?
> 
> Linda
> 
> 
> 
> The 4 repeats of the 32-st blue section only holds true if you are doing the medium size shawl pictured, which is the 6x size. All of the counts on the Main charts are for that size. On the first page of the Charts section under "Important Notes" I mention that the blue shaded section that represents the 16- or 32-stitch pattern repeat will be repeated across the row until just enough stitches remain to finish all the stitches to the left of it. In the case of your 4x small size, that would mean that you only do that 32-st section 3x across each side.
> 
> Edited to add: I see that Sue answered this at the same time as me but beat me to the punch. But I also see that your count might be off based on her math which is indeed correct. You should have 277 st on your needles for the 4x size at the end of the small border band.[/quote
> 
> I have gone back and the only thing I can figure out is I did a chart more than once. I think i skipped chart 1 and then did chart B five times. I am not real certain about that, but I can tell you I am close to tears right now. My stitch count per side is off by 24 which is the addition per side for chart 1. So maybe I repeated chart 1 twice.
> So now what do I do. I knew I should have quit when i had the chance.
> Linda.
Click to expand...


----------



## AlderRose

Linda,
I'm by all means a beginner on knitting Nadira, BUT I had problems when I repeated B an uneven number of times. When you do chart 1, you get one square along the outer edge or along the center spine, for each repeat add another square. We are supposed to do an even number of repeats, so that number plus the one you did from chart 1 will equal an uneven number of squares. Does that make sense. Then when you work the transition chart, it will add another square, giving you an even number of squares with the cute little miniature flowers worked in between the last row of squares. 

Again, I'm just working my first Nadira, too, but it seems to me that if you have the right number of rows of finished squares, that should put you with the right number of stitches. 

I got all the way to the first pattern row of that 32 stitch repeat before discovering the error of my ways and frogged two or three days of knitting. I made SURE I had the right number of squares before going to the first border, and now am in the middle of the 32 stitch repeat border. 

Don't give up. This is an absolutely breathtaking shawl and you can make it.


----------



## stevieland

mamared1949 said:


> I have gone back and the only thing I can figure out is I did a chart more than once. I think i skipped chart 1 and then did chart B five times. I am not real certain about that, but I can tell you I am close to tears right now. My stitch count per side is off by 24 which is the addition per side for chart 1. So maybe I repeated chart 1 twice.
> So now what do I do. I knew I should have quit when i had the chance.
> Linda.


Can you post a spread out picture of your shawl? We will figure something out.... all your work will not be in vain. It may be a unique take on the Nadira pattern, may have to fudge a few rows to get you to the right count, but I can't tell for sure until I see your shawl.

Is your lattice lining up properly? Based on the picture of the shawl?

You indeed can do this..... promise.


----------



## AlderRose

Yay!!! Dee's here and all is well!! We'll be hearing a heavy sigh of relief from Linda in no time.


----------



## MEknitter

Thank you for all the words of encouragement! I promise no to chuck it!  I'll pick up Nadira again in a couple days and make sure I'm not too tired to count correctly. 
In the meantime time, I'll be visiting my DD and her family for a week and have a couple bears to finish for my two granddaughters. Have to keep the hands busy!


----------



## MEknitter

PATCHER said:


> It is on hold temporarily while I finish up some baby things. I HAVE A NEW GRANDSON, BORN @ 4:43AM TODAY! One of the things I have discovered with knitting lace is it has taught me patience and thoroughness. I am making no mistakes in my easier projects because I pay more attention, count more, read my knitting more, tink better, etc., etc.


Congratulations on the birth of your grandson! Enjoy that little bundle!


----------



## glacy1

Dreamfli said:


> I too had my chuck it moment but am now past it. This shawl will be big but that's ok someone will love it. I had left out a whole chart so my numbers were way off.
> 
> I am using the craftsy flake cotton I got in my mystery box last month. It hides stitches. I have given up trying to count every row. It drives me nuts!
> 
> On a real good note almost done with chart five on my way to the big border.


How many skeins did it take of the flake cotton?


----------



## mamared1949

stevieland said:


> mamared1949 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I have gone back and the only thing I can figure out is I did a chart more than once. I think i skipped chart 1 and then did chart B five times. I am not real certain about that, but I can tell you I am close to tears right now. My stitch count per side is off by 24 which is the addition per side for chart 1. So maybe I repeated chart 1 twice.
> So now what do I do. I knew I should have quit when i had the chance.
> Linda.
> 
> 
> 
> Can you post a spread out picture of your shawl? We will figure something out.... all your work will not be in vain. It may be a unique take on the Nadira pattern, may have to fudge a few rows to get you to the right count, but I can't tell for sure until I see your shawl.
> 
> Is your lattice lining up properly? Based on the picture of the shawl?
> 
> You indeed can do this..... promise.
Click to expand...

Here is the pictures I took I tried to lay it out as much as possible without it coming off of the needles (just one more thing to have happen) If you need a different view let me know and I will try to take it.


----------



## jan1ce

My DH says I should rename my shawl. Do you think Dee would mind? His suggestion is "Lily Pad" because of all the frogs jumping around! LOL

Jan xx


----------



## knitgirl389

jan1ce said:


> My DH says I should rename my shawl. Do you think Dee would mind? His suggestion is "Lily Pad" because of all the frogs jumping around! LOL
> 
> Jan xx


LOL!


----------



## stevieland

jan1ce said:


> My DH says I should rename my shawl. Do you think Dee would mind? His suggestion is "Lily Pad" because of all the frogs jumping around! LOL
> 
> Jan xx


Dee would not mind at all. I love frogs!!!


----------



## stevieland

mamared1949 said:


> stevieland said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mamared1949 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I have gone back and the only thing I can figure out is I did a chart more than once. I think i skipped chart 1 and then did chart B five times. I am not real certain about that, but I can tell you I am close to tears right now. My stitch count per side is off by 24 which is the addition per side for chart 1. So maybe I repeated chart 1 twice.
> So now what do I do. I knew I should have quit when i had the chance.
> Linda.
> 
> 
> 
> Can you post a spread out picture of your shawl? We will figure something out.... all your work will not be in vain. It may be a unique take on the Nadira pattern, may have to fudge a few rows to get you to the right count, but I can't tell for sure until I see your shawl.
> 
> Is your lattice lining up properly? Based on the picture of the shawl?
> 
> You indeed can do this..... promise.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Here is the pictures I took I tried to lay it out as much as possible without it coming off of the needles (just one more thing to have happen) If you need a different view let me know and I will try to take it.
Click to expand...

First of all, it looks gorgeous! I love the color. It is going to be beautiful. Really.

Two more questions:

1. How many squares (those big sections inside the lattice) are lined up against the spine? For example, I count 7 in the first picture. That will help me.

2. How many rows of the stockinette rows of the wide border chart have you worked? I'm not sure if you frogged anything since last time we spoke.


----------



## mamared1949

I have9 full squares along th spine and one row of a half square. I have done two rows of the stockinette stitch and started the first row of the pattern row and that is where I ran into my problem.


----------



## stevieland

mamared1949 said:


> I have9 full squares along th spine and one row of a half square. I have done two rows of the stockinette stitch and started the first row of the pattern row and that is where I ran into my problem.


I've looked back over your posts and can you confirm that you have 375 on your needles, which is 187 x 2 plus the center stitch?


----------



## mamared1949

Yes that is what I have.


----------



## Dreamfli

glacy1 said:


> Dreamfli said:
> 
> 
> 
> I too had my chuck it moment but am now past it. This shawl will be big but that's ok someone will love it. I had left out a whole chart so my numbers were way off.
> 
> I am using the craftsy flake cotton I got in my mystery box last month. It hides stitches. I have given up trying to count every row. It drives me nuts!
> 
> On a real good note almost done with chart five on my way to the big border.
> 
> 
> 
> How many skeins did it take of the flake cotton?
Click to expand...

I am making the medium shawl on size 4 needles. So far 1 1/2. I am at the beginning of big border chart.


----------



## stevieland

mamared1949 said:


> Yes that is what I have.


Let me tell you where I am at with my calculations.

You have 9 squares down the middle. The medium (regular pattern size like my purple shawl) size has 8, the large size has 10. So yes, you did an extra repeat of the main chart.

The med size should have 349 stitches on the needles after Row 4. The large size should have 413 st. You have 375.

The big challenge is the fact that the pattern repeat of chart 6 is 32 stitches. This makes it impossible to keep the border as is without adding the many stitches that make up the difference between 413 and 375 (=38) by adding rows of stockinette. Each RS row of stockinette adds 4 stitches only. That is 9 extra RS rows with a couple of extra increases stuck in. Even if you add some more increases per row ( I wouldn't go more than 6 inc per row) that is still at least 6 extra RS rows. That is going to look odd.

If it was a 16-st repeat it wouldn't be nearly that hard to add a few rows of stockinette to make up the difference of the stitch count, or to do a few Make 1 increases.

Sooo... the only way to do this without a major revision to the design of the border is to rip back quite a bit of work. I know that is a horrible thing to hear, but I've ripped back that much many times. It is painful I know.

If you don't want to do that, you could just add the edge chart and leave out the big border. Or if you don't mind waiting a week or so, I can play with the border and give you revised charts based on your stitch count. That will take some time, but if you are patient I am willing to do that for you. Let me know... I will work with you to figure something out....


----------



## DanaKay

As I read today's post, it brought to mind that I still have to take back my Nadira to the end of chart 5 because of some flaws I discovered when blocking.
I could just leave it, but that is not me. I must rip and redo. Wouldn't be Nadira otherwise!
I will be jumping in the frog pond just as soon as I complete my current project. Sigh .....


----------



## mamared1949

I was afraid you were going to say that. I will tear it back. This certainly has turned into the project from you know where for me. 
I am thinking that it happened when I had the last problem and I lost track of how many repeats I had done. Unfortunately for me I don't use life lines because I find them to be a pain. So I will be tinking for the next couple of days 
Thanks Dee for all of your help with this. I don't mean to be a bother. 

Linda


----------



## stevieland

mamared1949 said:


> I was afraid you were going to say that. I will tear it back. This certainly has turned into the project from you know where for me.
> I am thinking that it happened when I had the last problem and I lost track of how many repeats I had done. Unfortunately for me I don't use life lines because I find them to be a pain. So I will be tinking for the next couple of days
> Thanks Dee for all of your help with this. I don't mean to be a bother.
> 
> Linda


Linda, my dear, you are no bother. That is what these KALs are for! You can PM me if you need to know exactly where to go back to.

I think that the shawl will be really stunning in that color. I know you were reticent about the color at first, but I hope you are liking it better now. Trust me on that.


----------



## Dreamfli

Uh oh I am off by 2, I am going to fudge it somehow. I don't want to frog again, I got my new yarn for glen Allen? Not sure I may do another Nadira


----------



## stevieland

Dreamfli said:


> Uh oh I am off by 2, I am going to fudge it somehow. I don't want to frog again, I got my new yarn for glen Allen? Not sure I may do another Nadira


Let me know if you need help where... I will be back here in a few hours.


----------



## Jenwild

Oh my gosh you guys have been so busy, I've been out of action so far as my computer goes for about a week. I've been and had some surgery and couldn't have been bothered with my computer. I did however have lots of knitting time with waiting and recovering.

In the last hour I've read all your stories from the week, friends lost, babies arriving, frustrations, storms gosh a lot happened in the world outside of my recliner chair and knee rug !!

Some really lovely shawls and the history of the yarn was lovely.

As far as my progress, well my tummy is still sore but will not give it another thought after hearing about all your trials and tribulations.....now for the shawl YIPPEE YIPPEE

I managed to make my way through the wide border with only a couple of little hicupps, no worries, I did use markers, I started when I was waiting for my call to surgery and just could not concentrate enough to make the counts correct with out them. They really helped. I am bad because I don't ever count how many stitches there are I guess so long as it all matches up with the charts all is well.

So now I'm up to the last chart, I must admit my shoulder is a bit sore, as a hangover from my procedure I was told to expect some shoulder tip pain ( kind of crazy since the operation was in my stomach !! ) anyway went to the doctor today and got a good report, he asked how my shoulder was and I didn't have the heart to tell him it was Nadira fatigued !!!!!! I just said it was OK...LOL

So I am going to be almost ready for Glenallen i have the yarn in proper lace weight so looking forward to the next chapter in my shawl journey.


----------



## DanaKay

mamared1949 said:


> I was afraid you were going to say that. I will tear it back. This certainly has turned into the project from you know where for me.
> I am thinking that it happened when I had the last problem and I lost track of how many repeats I had done. Unfortunately for me I don't use life lines because I find them to be a pain. So I will be tinking for the next couple of days
> Thanks Dee for all of your help with this. I don't mean to be a bother.
> 
> Linda


So sorry for your problem with the knitting. We've all been there time and again.
I, from reading your post was thinking that since it appears you did an "extra repeat" that if you have enough yarn, you could just do another repeat to make 10 and then it should all work out for you or you could take the "extra repeat" off and you are then at 8 repeats and it again should all work out for you.

I will be going back almost as far as you. What I do if I have a lot to rip is pull out the needles and start ripping until I get just a row or two from where I need to be. Then I take out one stitch at a time putting the stitches back on the needle as I go. Best to do this on a purl row. From there I tink until I am where I need to be.
Hope I've been of some help. I do know once finished you won't regret the rip and redo. 
They say Mother knows best, in this case Dee knows best. :lol:


----------



## britgirl

Jenwild said:


> Oh my gosh you guys have been so busy, I've been out of action so far as my computer goes for about a week. I've been and had some surgery and couldn't have been bothered with my computer. I did however have lots of knitting time with waiting and recovering.
> 
> In the last hour I've read all your stories from the week, friends lost, babies arriving, frustrations, storms gosh a lot happened in the world outside of my recliner chair and knee rug !!
> 
> Some really lovely shawls and the history of the yarn was lovely.
> 
> As far as my progress, well my tummy is still sore but will not give it another thought after hearing about all your trials and tribulations.....now for the shawl YIPPEE YIPPEE
> 
> I managed to make my way through the wide border with only a couple of little hicupps, no worries, I did use markers, I started when I was waiting for my call to surgery and just could not concentrate enough to make the counts correct with out them. They really helped. I am bad because I don't ever count how many stitches there are I guess so long as it all matches up with the charts all is well.
> 
> So now I'm up to the last chart, I must admit my shoulder is a bit sore, as a hangover from my procedure I was told to expect some shoulder tip pain ( kind of crazy since the operation was in my stomach !! ) anyway went to the doctor today and got a good report, he asked how my shoulder was and I didn't have the heart to tell him it was Nadira fatigued !!!!!! I just said it was OK...LOL
> 
> So I am going to be almost ready for Glenallen i have the yarn in proper lace weight so looking forward to the next chapter in my shawl journey.


Sounds like you have been through quite a lot recently. Glad that your surgery went well and you appear to be recovering nicely. It's great that you were able to fit some Nadira knitting into your recuperation. Once it is finished, you will always remember that it was the shawl you were knitting as part of your recuperation. I do hope that your recovery continues and I will look forward to seeing pictures of your finished Nadira.

Take care of yourself.

Sue


----------



## stevieland

Jenwild said:


> Oh my gosh you guys have been so busy, I've been out of action so far as my computer goes for about a week. I've been and had some surgery and couldn't have been bothered with my computer. I did however have lots of knitting time with waiting and recovering.
> 
> In the last hour I've read all your stories from the week, friends lost, babies arriving, frustrations, storms gosh a lot happened in the world outside of my recliner chair and knee rug !!
> 
> Some really lovely shawls and the history of the yarn was lovely.
> 
> As far as my progress, well my tummy is still sore but will not give it another thought after hearing about all your trials and tribulations.....now for the shawl YIPPEE YIPPEE
> 
> I managed to make my way through the wide border with only a couple of little hicupps, no worries, I did use markers, I started when I was waiting for my call to surgery and just could not concentrate enough to make the counts correct with out them. They really helped. I am bad because I don't ever count how many stitches there are I guess so long as it all matches up with the charts all is well.
> 
> So now I'm up to the last chart, I must admit my shoulder is a bit sore, as a hangover from my procedure I was told to expect some shoulder tip pain ( kind of crazy since the operation was in my stomach !! ) anyway went to the doctor today and got a good report, he asked how my shoulder was and I didn't have the heart to tell him it was Nadira fatigued !!!!!! I just said it was OK...LOL
> 
> So I am going to be almost ready for Glenallen i have the yarn in proper lace weight so looking forward to the next chapter in my shawl journey.


It sounds like you've had your own adventure! I'm glad you're recuperating... shoulder pain from a stomach operation??? The human body is so weird!! Please don't tell your doctor about Nadira fatigue... he might come after me. :wink:

Welcome back. I can't wait to see this shawl of yours. Don't overdo it, please!!!


----------



## Jenwild

Thanks Ladies,

Your body is sure strange some times that's for sure, the shoulder pain is a by product of the gas they pump in so they can separate all your bits,,,,, a bit gruesome !!. I won't be over doing it, but I am excited about getting so close to finished I will be honored to show off my finished Nadira alongside all these other spectacular shawls !! The excitement is building it's hard to concentrate on the edge !!


----------



## EqLady

Mamared, I agree that lifelines are a pain - I hate trying to keep the free ends out of the way of knitting and making sure I don't accidently pull them out. On the other hand, it's not as big a pain as ripping out a lot of knitting! I had to rip out about four inches of knitting earlier on Nadira - got overconfident and didn't have a lifeline after each repeat. That taught me! Believe me, there's something "freeing" about just ripping back to a lifeline!


----------



## -knitter

EqLady said:


> Mamared, I agree that lifelines are a pain - I hate trying to keep the free ends out of the way of knitting and making sure I don't accidently pull them out. On the other hand, it's not as big a pain as ripping out a lot of knitting! I had to rip out about four inches of knitting earlier on Nadira - got overconfident and didn't have a lifeline after each repeat. That taught me! Believe me, there's something "freeing" about just ripping back to a lifeline!


I agree. So much so, and after lots of frogging, that I'm using a lifeline in every purl row on Chart 6.


----------



## roed2er

EqLady said:


> Mamared, I agree that lifelines are a pain - I hate trying to keep the free ends out of the way of knitting and making sure I don't accidently pull them out. On the other hand, it's not as big a pain as ripping out a lot of knitting! I had to rip out about four inches of knitting earlier on Nadira - got overconfident and didn't have a lifeline after each repeat. That taught me! Believe me, there's something "freeing" about just ripping back to a lifeline!


Something I learned on another post after I was whining about one of mine pulling out ----- try putting a button or stitch marker on the ends of your lifelines. Now they can't pull out until you take them out! Sure has helped me.


----------



## Cats_Mommy2

Wow, Great Idea, roed2er!


----------



## EqLady

Near disaster last night - the cable is separating from the needle! I love these KnitPicks but I'm having awful luck with them. I hope they will replace but I'm afraid they see/hear my name and go - not her again! Does anyone else make wood needles with sharp points???

I'm on the big 32-stitch repeat chart and breezing along on Row 15 - I work with enlarged charts but I finally decided that fourth stitch of the blue was a SSK - I glanced around and didn't see anything else like it. WRONG! It was a sl1, k2, psso, so of course my stitch count to the center was wrong and I had to tink that half row. I found the other ones and marked them well so I won't miss them again.


----------



## Debiknit

You might want to try the ChiaoGoo lace circular needles. They don't have the hole in them to run the lifeline thru
but they do work nice on the shawls. I just got mine in 
time for the Nadira. They are metal, come in different 
lengths, I ordered the longer length and then ordered the 24" because they felt more comfortable for me. At least starting
the shawl. When it gets bigger I may change. I think I did
all the other shawls in 24" though. The needles are reasonably priced and the join is smooth. Others rave about them on here so I decided to try them. I do like them a lot. Ordered mine from Handsome Fibers. Came in a couple days.


----------



## stevieland

EqLady, I am so sorry about those needles and the unfortunate tinking. Ugh.

I agree on the ChiaoGoos. I have a full set of Addi Lace that I bought one at a time, but I am seriously considering adding some Chias as well. Those are great needles. Handsomefibers on Ebay http://stores.ebay.com/handsomefibers sells them for like $8.50 free shipping. About half the price of the Addis. Those cables are the best I've ever seen. What a deal!


----------



## EqLady

stevieland said:


> EqLady, I am so sorry about those needles and the unfortunate tinking. Ugh.
> 
> I agree on the ChiaoGoos. I have a full set of Addi Lace that I bought one at a time, but I am seriously considering adding some Chias as well. Those are great needles. Handsomefibers on Ebay http://stores.ebay.com/handsomefibers sells them for like $8.50 free shipping. About half the price of the Addis. Those cables are the best I've ever seen. What a deal!


They are metal, aren't they? Are they less slippery than the Addis?


----------



## stevieland

EqLady said:


> stevieland said:
> 
> 
> 
> EqLady, I am so sorry about those needles and the unfortunate tinking. Ugh.
> 
> I agree on the ChiaoGoos. I have a full set of Addi Lace that I bought one at a time, but I am seriously considering adding some Chias as well. Those are great needles. Handsomefibers on Ebay http://stores.ebay.com/handsomefibers sells them for like $8.50 free shipping. About half the price of the Addis. Those cables are the best I've ever seen. What a deal!
> 
> 
> 
> They are metal, aren't they? Are they less slippery than the Addis?
Click to expand...

The regular addis (turbos) are very slippery. The lace ones are not, less so than the Harmonys even. The Chias are similar to the Addis.


----------



## DanaKay

Personally, I think the Chiaogoo red lace have a nicer grip then the Addis. I have been using them for a few months now and can't tell you how much I love these needles. I am slowly building my set. Size 0 thru 4 are 8.50 and size 5 up are 9.50. So the price is fantastic.
Just received a few pair of DPN's (Chiaogoo). Must finish a project before I can try them out. Never thought I'd see the day I would go from a bamboo/wood dpn to a metal!

Oh yes, http://www.handsomefibers.com gives a 10% savings on repeat orders.
BTW, I do not have any personal connection in any way to this company other then that of a customer.


----------



## britgirl

DanaKay said:


> Personally, I think the Chiaogoo red lace have a nicer grip then the Addis. I have been using them for a few months now and can't tell you how much I love these needles. I am slowly building my set. Size 0 thru 4 are 8.50 and size 5 up are 9.50. So the price is fantastic.
> Just received a few pair of DPN's (Chiaogoo). Must finish a project before I can try them out. Never thought I'd see the day I would go from a bamboo/wood dpn to a metal!
> 
> Oh yes, http://www.handsomefibers.com gives a 10% savings on repeat orders.
> BTW, I do not have any personal connection in any way to this company other then that of a customer.


I just ordered some on Thursday and they were shipped that evening. It is nice to know that they give a savings to repeat orders. I love the shipping ...$.01. Can't beat that. Like you I really like the bamboo, but certainly want to give them a try.
Sue


----------



## Silverowl

I can't use metal needles as they make my hands hurt, so which lace needles would people recommend? I am using bamboo at the moment, but would like to upgrade them.


----------



## roed2er

Silverowl said:


> I can't use metal needles as they make my hands hurt, so which lace needles would people recommend? I am using bamboo at the moment, but would like to upgrade them.


I love my harmony rosewood needles from knitpicks ---- warm and easy on the hands plus the cable does not kink. Debi


----------



## DanaKay

Silverowl, Being from across the pond, I am thinking you are a English style knitter.
I don't think knitting should make us hurt no matter what equipment we use, though I will say some yarn fibers are more difficult to work with as they don't have the "give" we are use to with wool.
I don't know, but wonder if it is the way we use the needles that gives the pain. Knitting too tight, a death grip on the needles, etc. 
Perhaps our very posture while knitting. I really don't know. It would be nice if we could sit with one another while casually knitting to see all our individual styles and perhaps help each other to see what we may be doing that is causing the problem.
I have very active arthritis through my body, hands/fingers included. I learned that if I hold my needles in a relaxed manner, keep an even middle of the road tension and let the needles and yarn do the work, I don't have an issue. I also switched to knit continental style and use very little hand/finger/wrist movement to make my stitches.
I found also that what the needles are made of can make a difference in how hard I had to work as they may be too grabby or too slippery. I have found this whether they be metal or wood/bamboo. 
Our needles are such an individual thing, as what suits one will not suit another.
What I did, was purchase a fixed circular in the size I use most of different type needles and found what works best for me. 
My go to needles are the Chiaogoo red lace needles (steel), KnitPicks Harmony Wood) and Nickel (plated brass). I ended up with a set of each. 
I do not use acrylic/plastic, or aluminum needles.

Hopefully you will be able to find what works for you and does not make you hurt.


----------



## nanciann

I just finished blocking my Nadira in Red. 

Other pictures are on my Ravelry page under Nancyann.


----------



## britgirl

nanciann said:


> I just finished blocking my Nadira in Red.
> 
> Other pictures are on my Ravelry page under Nancyann.


That looks beautiful. I will check out your pics. What yarn did you use?

Sue


----------



## nanciann

britgirl said:


> nanciann said:
> 
> 
> 
> I just finished blocking my Nadira in Red.
> 
> Other pictures are on my Ravelry page under Nancyann.
> 
> 
> 
> That looks beautiful. I will check out your pics. What yarn did you use?
> 
> Sue
Click to expand...

I used Zen Garden Serenity+. It's a fingering weight of Merino, Cashmere and Silk. A delight to work with.


----------



## stevieland

Nan, your Nadira is wonderful in that scrumptious color! I really like it in fingering weight. Can you share the yardage... I know you did the Small charts in the Design Your Own Shawl part. Thanks for all your help with the pattern. You were amazing and supportive as always, my friend.


----------



## nanciann

stevieland said:


> Nan, your Nadira is wonderful in that scrumptious color! I really like it in fingering weight. Can you share the yardage... I know you did the Small charts in the Design Your Own Shawl part. Thanks for all your help with the pattern. You were amazing and supportive as always, my friend.


I used 640 yards of this Iced Cherry....


----------



## jan1ce

Beautiful as always Nan. Love the colour, think I may try my next in fingering.

Jan xx


----------



## AlderRose

It really is too bad we can't all reach through the internet and feel that shawl. It looks so inviting. What a beautiful job you've done. Nadira definitely looks good in red.


----------



## nanciann

Thanks...I love red....all shades and hues..


----------



## -knitter

nanciann said:


> I just finished blocking my Nadira in Red.
> 
> Other pictures are on my Ravelry page under Nancyann.


VERY pretty!!!


----------



## Debiknit

Your shawl is scrumptious NancyAnn, I really like the
red shades. Very nicely knitted. Well done.


----------



## Dreamfli

Ok I had my panic moment for the morning. Click clacking along on row 21 of the big border. I can't get my stitches to line up! I'm trying to read the chart and it's not working, ah geez I got to rip out again? 

Nope all is saved! I was at the spine stitches and didn't realize it! Whew, it all worked out just fine!


----------



## stevieland

Dreamfli said:


> Ok I had my panic moment for the morning. Click clacking along on row 21 of the big border. I can't get my stitches to line up! I'm trying to read the chart and it's not working, ah geez I got to rip out again?
> 
> Nope all is saved! I was at the spine stitches and didn't realize it! Whew, it all worked out just fine!


You just gave me a panic.... until I kept reading and saw that it all worked out!!!! Thanks goodness.


----------



## Dreamfli

stevieland said:


> Dreamfli said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ok I had my panic moment for the morning. Click clacking along on row 21 of the big border. I can't get my stitches to line up! I'm trying to read the chart and it's not working, ah geez I got to rip out again?
> 
> Nope all is saved! I was at the spine stitches and didn't realize it! Whew, it all worked out just fine!
> 
> 
> 
> You just gave me a panic.... until I kept reading and saw that it all worked out!!!! Thanks goodness.
Click to expand...

Looking really good. There is hope that I will finally finish this. I at least feel well enough to knit now. Not sure about going to work yet. I haven't been out of the house other than the doctors, Walmart and to feed cats in days.


----------



## agnescr

Thats just beautiful Nanciann


----------



## Johanna1

Dee, I bought some Miss Babs Alpacacita for the Nadira Shawl. It has about 4 colors in it and I wondered if it would be to busy for this pattern to show up. What are your thoughs on this. I love the feel of this yarn.
Johanna


----------



## stevieland

Johanna1 said:


> Dee, I bought some Miss Babs Alpacacita for the Nadira Shawl. It has about 4 colors in it and I wondered if it would be to busy for this pattern to show up. What are your thoughs on this. I love the feel of this yarn.
> Johanna


Can you tell me what color it is so I can look it up?

Because this shawl has a lot of stockinette, it can take a more variegated yarn... I designed it so we could use our pretty hand dyed yarn! But sometimes it is just hard to tell, maybe swatching some stockinette or just knitting the first chart and seeing how it looks it what I do.


----------



## Johanna1

the name of the yarn is Haven.It has blues, beige,mauves etc. in it.


----------



## Jenwild

Ladies and Gentlemen, after much anticipation, deliberation, frogging and tinking I'd like to present Nadira, queen of the shawls and my latest accomplishment !!!!

Made with Angora 80% Acrylic 20% light orange symbol says (2) Fine, I used approx 1.8 balls 550 metres / ball.


----------



## umozabeads

Beautiful!!!


----------



## britgirl

Jenwild said:


> Ladies and Gentlemen, after much anticipation, deliberation, frogging and tinking I'd like to present Nadira, queen of the shawls and my latest accomplishment !!!!
> 
> Made with Angora 80% Acrylic 20% light orange symbol says (2) Fine, I used approx 1.8 balls 550 metres / ball.


That is sooo beautiful! I just love that colour.

Sue


----------



## knitgirl389

Jenwild said:


> Ladies and Gentlemen, after much anticipation, deliberation, frogging and tinking I'd like to present Nadira, queen of the shawls and my latest accomplishment !!!!
> 
> Made with Angora 80% Acrylic 20% light orange symbol says (2) Fine, I used approx 1.8 balls 550 metres / ball.


your Nadira is gorgeous! the color is so beautiful, yummy like orange sherbert!


----------



## -knitter

Gorgeous!


----------



## Dreamfli

Beautiful, love the color!


----------



## Dreamfli

Woo hoo big border is done! Last border coming up !


----------



## nanciann

That is just so lovely....worth every minute of grief it gave you. A great job and a fantastic shawl Jenwild.


----------



## Jenwild

Dreamfli said:


> Woo hoo big border is done! Last border coming up !


The last chart was almost torture for me, just so close to the end not that it gave me any problems just the impatience to finally get it done !

You are so close I understand your excitement !!


----------



## Jenwild

Thank you ladies, i am in love with it also. I thought that it would be just the thing for cool summer nights over a white dress, now all I need is some summer !!


----------



## Dreamfli

Jenwild said:


> Thank you ladies, i am in love with it also. I thought that it would be just the thing for cool summer nights over a white dress, now all I need is some summer !!


If we could I am sure some of us would gladly share the heat here!


----------



## stevieland

Jenwild, WOW!!! I am so proud of your accomplishment, your shawl is stunning. What a lovely color, and you did such a great job with the knitting and blocking. All's well that ends well, yes??!


----------



## Jenwild

stevieland said:


> Jenwild, WOW!!! I am so proud of your accomplishment, your shawl is stunning. What a lovely color, and you did such a great job with the knitting and blocking. All's well that ends well, yes??!


Thank you Dee, really it wasn't too much trouble, had to tink back some rows and frog back a couple but I really think I'm getting better at this, at least now I can see where a problem is, and towards the end I could recognize it almost straight away or at least in the next row which saved me a whole heap of heart ache. Congratulations you have made me into a Shawlette I think !!

I am now ready with some silk/ merino to tackle Glenallen !! Who would ever have thought LOL

 :roll:


----------



## Jenwild

Dreamfli said:


> Jenwild said:
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you ladies, i am in love with it also. I thought that it would be just the thing for cool summer nights over a white dress, now all I need is some summer !!
> 
> 
> 
> If we could I am sure some of us would gladly share the heat here!
Click to expand...

 I guess our warm weather will come soon enough, predictions are we are headed for more drought conditions so we'll be too hot soon, at present we have minus 9 celsius in the morning and on a really good day 11 degrease through the day so that's about 16 F to 52 F I think !


----------



## glacy1

Jenwild said:


> Ladies and Gentlemen, after much anticipation, deliberation, frogging and tinking I'd like to present Nadira, queen of the shawls and my latest accomplishment !!!!
> 
> Made with Angora 80% Acrylic 20% light orange symbol says (2) Fine, I used approx 1.8 balls 550 metres / ball.


I only have one word: WOW!!

It was 100 degrees here today. Very hot.. then a windstorm blew in and tried to blow away our Annual Family Reunion.


----------



## Jenwild

I guess that's why they say we're from down under !! complete opposites.......boy I do long for some warmth, if you can find a very sheltered spot in the sun it is really pleasant at the moment, problem is finding the spot !


----------



## jan1ce

That is one amazing shawl! Beautiful colour, beautiful design, I love it.

Jan xx


----------



## Debiknit

Scrumdillicious, so refreshing and light looking. Very
nice knitting and blocking. Perfection.


----------



## EqLady

Good job, Jenwild, and beautiful color!!


----------



## AlderRose

Jenwild, Your Nadira, queen of the shawls, is so beautiful. The color really shows off all of your hard work. Congratulations.


----------



## Dreamfli

I am 3/4 bound off! 

When is glen Allen coming out? Lol


----------



## stevieland

Dreamfli said:


> I am 3/4 bound off!
> 
> When is glen Allen coming out? Lol


Can't wait for the pics!!!!

I hope to publish Glenallen later tonight or tomorrow at the latest. Shooting for today. I've got well over 6 hours of work ahead of me in the best case scenario. Wish me luck.


----------



## grandmummy knits

Absolutely beautiful! Wow!!


----------



## Jenwild

Dreamfli said:


> I am 3/4 bound off!
> 
> When is glen Allen coming out? Lol


Gosh the binding off was like torture I stayed up really late because I was determined I was going to finish, it always amazes me how long it takes to bind off !!

I see Dee's been here and the Glenallen is imminent, good luck Dee NO PRESSURE !!
:wink:


----------



## knitgirl389

Jenwild said:


> Dreamfli said:
> 
> 
> 
> I am 3/4 bound off!
> 
> When is glen Allen coming out? Lol
> 
> 
> 
> Gosh the binding off was like torture I stayed up really late because I was determined I was going to finish, it always amazes me how long it takes to bind off !!
> 
> I see Dee's been here and the Glenallen is imminent, good luck Dee NO PRESSURE !!
> :wink:
Click to expand...

LOL!


----------



## Dreamfli

I am Truly addicted to your shawls. I have my Nadira all off the needles. 

I have nothing else going, so just guess what I did, lol.?

Nadira number two on the needles, up to second repeat of chart two.


----------



## SweetLorraine

Beautiful shawls nanciann and jenwild!


----------



## ginalola

Oh my goodness!!! Glenallen !!!!!!! So excited


----------



## stevieland

Dreamfli said:


> I am Truly addicted to your shawls. I have my Nadira all off the needles.
> 
> I have nothing else going, so just guess what I did, lol.?
> 
> Nadira number two on the needles, up to second repeat of chart two.


You so crazy!!!!! :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:

I'm truly to upload the Glenallen pattern onto Craftsy... something is wrong with their website.... so I'll call them tomorrow. So frustrating to not get it on the site after 8 hours of proofing and rewrites... It is up on Ravelry though.


----------



## umozabeads

This has been a most fabulous day! First, ATT called and said that I hadn't completely totaled my iPad and I can pick it up on Friday and today I get Glen Allen! Fabulous. Will there be a separate KAL? Thanks Dee!!!!!


----------



## stevieland

umozabeads said:


> This has been a most fabulous day! First, ATT called and said that I hadn't completely totaled my iPad and I can pick it up on Friday and today I get Glen Allen! Fabulous. Will there be a separate KAL? Thanks Dee!!!!!


I don't know if there will be a KAL for the pattern. You all can tell me what you think. I've not seen too many Nadiras posted yet, so I'm not sure how many people are ready to start Glenallen.

If anyone is interested, just drop me a PM or mention it here that you would want to do it maybe.


----------



## umozabeads

Are you kidding!? KAL! YES! We need all the help and support we can get! I am going to work backwards; since I know I will have my Ashton up this weekend, I am going to start Glen Allen and work my way back to Alexandra. My eldest daughter was milling about in London and brought me some of the most beautiful silk/wool lace weight in Emerald Green! Can't wait to get it on the sticks with Glen Allen! Yay!!!


----------



## Dreamfli

Great! Glenn Allen is live! I can work on both. Nadira going much faster this time since I can actually see all the stitches! That cotton stuff looks great once it's worked up, it can be a real pain to get there though. 

My opinion, it helps to have the separate KAL s.


----------



## Jenwild

Right I'm off to Ravelry to get my pattern, personally I like the KAL's although it does get a bit disjointed when there are a couple of them running at once maybe it would be simpler to just have a shawl KAL there are lots of things which are common to which ever pattern you are doing and if it gets to specifics the they can be addressed as such. That way it's a bit more like sitting around the fire with your friends, they may all be doing a different variation but the help and support is in one place rather than moving to the room next door to do a different pattern

My thoughts anyway !


----------



## ginalola

Oh my goodness!!! Life is great!!! My printer worked for me tonight after 6 months of being naughty!!! I am now a proud owner of the awaited glenallen shawl!!!


----------



## Dreamfli

First chart done. Made myself stop and go to bed. Can't have a relapse now!


----------



## glacy1

Bought and downloaded the Glenallen Shawl, just moments ago. At least, I am ready when I get to that point.


----------



## agnescr

Bought and downloaded Glenallen ..... got to finish Nadira, just started last chart and have to wind yarn for Glenallen :-D


----------



## Jenwild

Just got my pattern, ready to go home and get started.....as they say, let the games begin !!! LOL


----------



## jan1ce

I agree with Jenwild, one KAL for all shawls, then we wouldn't have.to keep swapping between them to see all the pics and read all the triumphs and tragedies. Off to download the pattern, like Agnes I've still got to wind the yarn. Thanks Dee.

Jan xx


----------



## EqLady

I need to learn NOT to speak of progress on Nadira because, every time I do, I get into trouble. Spent Monday afternoon tinking four rows of 370+ stitches. Got the right count, added another lifeline, and put it down. Had a volunteer obligation yesterday so I didn't pick it up until last night - count off by two at the center stitch, tinked that, put it down and watched TV. Deep into reading the paper this morning and it occurred to me that I was working on the wrong row! DUMB!


----------



## roed2er

Jenwild said:


> Right I'm off to Ravelry to get my pattern, personally I like the KAL's although it does get a bit disjointed when there are a couple of them running at once maybe it would be simpler to just have a shawl KAL there are lots of things which are common to which ever pattern you are doing and if it gets to specifics the they can be addressed as such. That way it's a bit more like sitting around the fire with your friends, they may all be doing a different variation but the help and support is in one place rather than moving to the room next door to do a different pattern
> 
> My thoughts anyway !


I like the idea of doing one KAL for all of our Stevieland shawls. They all build on so many of the same techniques and I find myself referring to tips shared in Ashton, Alex, and Nadira. Having all that shared experience, help, motivation, support, sympathy and cheering in one place woul leave more time for knitting! Debi


----------



## stevieland

Good morning! I want to thank all of you that rushed to get the Glenallen pattern already, bless your hearts. I can't tell you what a warm and fuzzy feeling I got when I read your posts. Thanks so much for being so supportive of my design efforts. I am very grateful. I just wanted you all to know that. Hugs all around!!!

I'll wait a few days and try to get more feedback about one big Dee Shawls KAL or individual KALs per shawl.

P.S. The pattern is up on Craftsy finally.


----------



## jan1ce

Just a query. When winding a skein of yarn can you do it all at once or do you have to break it into small balls?

Jan xx


----------



## stevieland

jan1ce said:


> Just a query. When winding a skein of yarn can you do it all at once or do you have to break it into small balls?
> 
> Jan xx


What are you winding it on? I always wind one big ball if possible, I use a yarn swift.


----------



## nanciann

jan1ce said:


> Just a query. When winding a skein of yarn can you do it all at once or do you have to break it into small balls?
> 
> Jan xx


I never break the yarn unless my cake winder won't hold the hank yarn amount that is on the swift...I have never run into that in all my years of knitting, I must say.


----------



## glacy1

nanciann said:


> jan1ce said:
> 
> 
> 
> Just a query. When winding a skein of yarn can you do it all at once or do you have to break it into small balls?
> 
> Jan xx
> 
> 
> 
> I never break the yarn unless my cake winder won't hold the hank yarn amount that is on the swift...I have never run into that in all my years of knitting, I must say.
Click to expand...

If I have a huge ball to wind, I grab an empty toilet paper roll and put it over the post on the ball winder. To make it tight on the post, I use either two chopsticks or the two sides of a clothespin (whichever is handier), putting them between the post and the toilet paper roll. I then wind the yarn to the big ball, and if I need to, I can pull out the toilet paper roll for center pulling the yarn, or put the 'roll' of yarn onto a paper towel holder if I want to pull from the outside without it rolling all over the place.


----------



## jan1ce

Thanks everyone I have a winder on order but wasn't sure if it would go on one cone. Thanks glacy1 I'll make sure I have an empty loo roll when I get to it.

Jan xx

I'm on the last chart of Nadira, wow it looks great (well I think so LOL)


----------



## Dreamfli

Anyone else having difficulties with chart 2 on Glenn Allen. Maybe because its so busy? I printed mine out and colored it so hopefully that will help.

I also had to go up a needle size to 4, the stitches were just lost on the 3.


----------



## stevieland

Dreamfli said:


> Anyone else having difficulties with chart 2 on Glenn Allen. Maybe because its so busy? I printed mine out and colored it so hopefully that will help.
> 
> I also had to go up a needle size to 4, the stitches were just lost on the 3.


I think you are the only one who got that far! PM me if you have questions... Once you work through the first several rows, it becomes more obvious. It is a little tricky to memorize the pattern repeats at first to be sure. That's why I held off on releasing this pattern... it's harder than the others.


----------



## Dreamfli

stevieland said:


> Dreamfli said:
> 
> 
> 
> Anyone else having difficulties with chart 2 on Glenn Allen. Maybe because its so busy? I printed mine out and colored it so hopefully that will help.
> 
> I also had to go up a needle size to 4, the stitches were just lost on the 3.
> 
> 
> 
> I think you are the only one who got that far! PM me if you have questions... Once you work through the first several rows, it becomes more obvious. It is a little tricky to memorize the pattern repeats at first to be sure. That's why I held off on releasing this pattern... it's harder than the others.
Click to expand...

HaHa now you tell me, harder hmmm well back at it and see if I can get it, tinking again, not sure where I got off but the row I am on is not coming out right.


----------



## nanma esther

about the shawl kal... they have already removed all but 100 pages so i think seperate kal would be more eficent, that way we get 300 pages


----------



## Dreamfli

Dreamfli said:


> stevieland said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dreamfli said:
> 
> 
> 
> Anyone else having difficulties with chart 2 on Glenn Allen. Maybe because its so busy? I printed mine out and colored it so hopefully that will help.
> 
> I also had to go up a needle size to 4, the stitches were just lost on the 3.
> 
> 
> 
> I think you are the only one who got that far! PM me if you have questions... Once you work through the first several rows, it becomes more obvious. It is a little tricky to memorize the pattern repeats at first to be sure. That's why I held off on releasing this pattern... it's harder than the others.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> HaHa now you tell me, harder hmmm well back at it and see if I can get it, tinking again, not sure where I got off but the row I am on is not coming out right.
Click to expand...

Nadira, in Blue Cotton Flake by Ironstone Warehouse. (craftsy box last month) 2.5 balls 960 yards (or so) # 4 Needles Lots of frogging, ripping and cursing. Don't remember when I got my craftsy box, but that day till yesterday to get her done. These pictures do not show the nubbiness of the yarn. Fun stuff to work with. Cough Cough


----------



## britgirl

Dreamfli said:


> Dreamfli said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> stevieland said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dreamfli said:
> 
> 
> 
> Anyone else having difficulties with chart 2 on Glenn Allen. Maybe because its so busy? I printed mine out and colored it so hopefully that will help.
> 
> I also had to go up a needle size to 4, the stitches were just lost on the 3.
> 
> 
> 
> I think you are the only one who got that far! PM me if you have questions... Once you work through the first several rows, it becomes more obvious. It is a little tricky to memorize the pattern repeats at first to be sure. That's why I held off on releasing this pattern... it's harder than the others.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> HaHa now you tell me, harder hmmm well back at it and see if I can get it, tinking again, not sure where I got off but the row I am on is not coming out right.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Nadira, in Blue Cotton Flake by Ironstone Warehouse. (craftsy box last month) 2.5 balls 960 yards (or so) # 4 Needles Lots of frogging, ripping and cursing. Don't remember when I got my craftsy box, but that day till yesterday to get her done. These pictures do not show the nubbiness of the yarn. Fun stuff to work with. Cough Cough
Click to expand...

That's beautiful. I love that rich blue colour.

Sue


----------



## Dreamfli

It's really soft too, much more than you would think for mercanized cotton


----------



## umozabeads

Dreamfli: Thank you so much! I bought the Craftsy box too and also had purchased some earlier in the month. I had been wondering about it for one of Dee's shawls and now I am sure that it will work. I fully understand what you are saying about being able to work with it though; I have swatched it and it can be a pain with the thick and thin. Your shawl is beautiful! And again, thanks!


----------



## Dreamfli

umozabeads said:


> Dreamfli: Thank you so much! I bought the Craftsy box too and also had purchased some earlier in the month. I had been wondering about it for one of Dee's shawls and now I am sure that it will work. I fully understand what you are saying about being able to work with it though; I have swatched it and it can be a pain with the thick and thin. Your shawl is beautiful! And again, thanks!


Just need to be extremely patient. This pattern is really good for this thread, relatively easy, that big border is not as bad as I thought it would be (make sure you use stitch markers on that part though) Mine is 76" by 34" no stretching at all. I just hung it up to take pics.

the thick part will hide the skinny stitches, just a heads up.


----------



## roed2er

Okay - I have a confession to make. My Nadira is on row 13 of chart 4 and I have put away into hibernation. I had started it to keep busy while waiting for Glenallen, I wanted to keep my lace skills sharp. But Glenallen was always meant to be top priority. Luckily my Iris Heather alpaca arrived last week and this morning, I got it wound into a ball, printed my pattern and started knitting. I just put it down for a bit of a break ---- I am set to start row 7 of chart 2. Dee ---- you have certainly designed a beautiful challenge! I am very glad for my work on Nadira and all the skills I learned from you all as I am using every one of them - buttons on the ends of my lifeline, tape along the top of the row rather than bottom, reciting the pattern outloud in reverse as I do the purl row -- every trick helps. So far so good. Thanks, Debi


----------



## umozabeads

That's why we need to keep the KALs going. We need each other in order to survive lace knitting! I am having a bit of a problem. I completed my Ashton in Knit Picks Shadow tonal lace weight. I had a little problem with it at first, especially the winding part; but then I was okay with the yarn, it was my hands that were not cooperating. Now, just started the glenallen with a silk/wool blend that is a 2/18 like Zephyr. I have already had five restarts of chart one! This yarn is so different than the Knit Picks. Any help would be appreciated. It is such a wonderful shade of Green, I really see this shawl in it; thanks. Umoza


----------



## Dreamfli

Don't feel bad Umo I am on Chart one for the fourth time. I am using the Knit Picks Shadow Tonal. I am having a really hard time adjusting to this itty bitty yarn from that cotton. Can't advise you on the yarn your using, sounds pretty though.


----------



## Debiknit

Dreamfli, your shawl is beautiful. Did you do the pattern as
written or get creative? I just started chart 3 on mine. I hope it turns out as lovely as yours. Beautifully done.


----------



## AlderRose

Dreamfli, Your Nadira is beautiful. The lace work shows up really well. I bet it feels like a cloud. Congratulations.


----------



## Dreamfli

No not a cloud, it's a bit heavier, but it sure will be nice in colder climates! One of my best friends lives in Colorado. Thought she might like it!


----------



## AlderRose

umozabeads & Dreamfli,
"Patience my knitting Padawan, Patience"

It takes your fingers time to adjust to the finer weight yarn, but they will do it. Breath deep, go slow... and threaten to use your light saber on the darn stuff.


----------



## Dreamfli

Pacific Rose said:


> umozabeads & Dreamfli,
> "Patience my knitting Padawan, Patience"
> 
> It takes your fingers time to adjust to the finer weight yarn, but they will do it. Breath deep, go slow... and threaten to use your light saber on the darn stuff.


I all ready threatened it. It is sitting while I put ice on my knee and ankle. Hard to knit laying down! I went mud surfing this afternoon! The mud won


----------



## AlderRose

Mud surfing? Was this on purpose or is it a new sport?


----------



## Dreamfli

Stepped wrong in the mud, what little bit we have. My foot went one way my knee another and I bruised my behind. Big ouch!


----------



## DanaKay

nan-ma said:


> about the shawl kal... they have already removed all but 100 pages so i think seperate kal would be more eficent, that way we get 300 pages


Hmmm! I don't know that I like a page limit without the ability to save the KAL pages so you won't loose any of the post.
Is there a way to take the KAL pages as a whole and save it as a file to a computer outside of KP?


----------



## AlderRose

Dreamfli said:


> Stepped wrong in the mud, what little bit we have. My foot went one way my knee another and I bruised my behind. Big ouch!


So you aren't showing off your bruise?

I did something similar several years back and ended up mangling my hamstring. I had the biggest bruise I've ever seen. It took months to go away and even longer for the hamstring to heal.


----------



## AlderRose

About the KAL: It seems that once we move to the newest one, we post everything there. I surf the other ones just to keep updated, though. For KPers who are just starting, having the Ashton & Alexandra KAL's where just those shawls are discussed might be less intimidating.


----------



## umozabeads

Yes, since the Ashton is the first "jumping off point" and the Alexandra, the first lacier one, they should remain ongoing. I would think that administration would have a way to archive the content since it is educational and would help those who would be new to the site. 

I am one step off choking the crap out of this yarn!


----------



## AlderRose

umozabeads said:


> Yes, since the Ashton is the first "jumping off point" and the Alexandra, the first lacier one, they should remain ongoing. I would think that administration would have a way to archive the content since it is educational and would help those who would be new to the site.
> 
> I am one step off choking the crap out of this yarn!


You have to get a good hold on it before you can choke it.


----------



## umozabeads

:lol:  :thumbup:


----------



## DanaKay

Pacific Rose said:


> About the KAL: It seems that once we move to the newest one, we post everything there. I surf the other ones just to keep updated, though. For KPers who are just starting, having the Ashton & Alexandra KAL's where just those shawls are discussed might be less intimidating.


My thoughts are that people just starting with Ashton for instance can really benefit from the pages in the KAL that will probably be the ones removed in the automatic delete to keep the page total under 100 pages. It's a shame the limit wasn't known before it went over the max allowed.

I agree with your post for the ones just starting out. We do have a large group and really with a hundred page limit per KAL I can't see being able to combine into one Shawl KAL, as we would run out of pages in a blink of an eye!


----------



## stevieland

DanaKay said:


> Pacific Rose said:
> 
> 
> 
> About the KAL: It seems that once we move to the newest one, we post everything there. I surf the other ones just to keep updated, though. For KPers who are just starting, having the Ashton & Alexandra KAL's where just those shawls are discussed might be less intimidating.
> 
> 
> 
> My thoughts are that people just starting with Ashton for instance can really benefit from the pages in the KAL that will probably be the ones removed in the automatic delete to keep the page total under 100 pages. It's a shame the limit wasn't known before it went over the max allowed.
> 
> I agree with your post for the ones just starting out. We do have a large group and really with a hundred page limit per KAL I can't see being able to combine into one Shawl KAL, as we would run out of pages in a blink of an eye!
Click to expand...

Hi! Taking a little breather from the housework I had to catch up on that went by the wayside during pattern publishing week...

re: locking pages of the KALs... the Admin contacted me and gave me the option to either let the auto-delete kick in or to lock the entire thread and start another KAL with those two shawls. Since I know how having "locked" at the top of the page freaked out a bunch of folks where the free Ashton pattern is, I opted for the auto-delete. My reasoning is that even though yes, there is a lot of good stuff in the beginning, that info was repeated over and over through out the thread when you think about it. I can't remember how many times I typed the row counts, and explained what the blue shaded stitches are, and what not... heck, I just explained it again a few days ago. Which is okay, but it is pretty clear to me that most people joining those KALs late are not necessarily going back and reading the older posts, since every possible question one might have about the shawl has already been answered.

I am leaning towards having separate KALs for each shawl... just because I think that sometimes people look through the topics and come across a KAL and get to see that first pic of the pattern to see if they like the shawl enough to want to join in. Still up in the air about it though. I need a few days to be able to think clearly again. I always lose my mind for a few days when I publish a pattern due to my obsessive ways. I might start a Glenallen KAL next week though if there is sufficient interest.


----------



## stevieland

Dreamfli said:


> Nadira, in Blue Cotton Flake by Ironstone Warehouse. (craftsy box last month) 2.5 balls 960 yards (or so) # 4 Needles Lots of frogging, ripping and cursing. Don't remember when I got my craftsy box, but that day till yesterday to get her done. These pictures do not show the nubbiness of the yarn. Fun stuff to work with. Cough Cough


That looks so cools and rustic!!! The design really stands out with that yarn. I love it. You did a fantastic job! All's well that ends well, yes? :thumbup:


----------



## stevieland

umozabeads said:


> That's why we need to keep the KALs going. We need each other in order to survive lace knitting! I am having a bit of a problem. I completed my Ashton in Knit Picks Shadow tonal lace weight. I had a little problem with it at first, especially the winding part; but then I was okay with the yarn, it was my hands that were not cooperating. Now, just started the glenallen with a silk/wool blend that is a 2/18 like Zephyr. I have already had five restarts of chart one! This yarn is so different than the Knit Picks. Any help would be appreciated. It is such a wonderful shade of Green, I really see this shawl in it; thanks. Umoza


You can do it!!! Once you get used to that Zephyr the KPs yarns will feel weird. The silk doesn't ahave the stretch that the shadow does, which is merino, right? Just try to relax and hold the yarn rather loosely and you will be fine. I really like the pattern in the Zephyr.... give yourself one chart repeat and you will be totally used to it.

.... got to get some stuff done before hubby gets home... I owe a couple more comments... will come back later tonight.

Sharon... please be careful! No more mud surfing.


----------



## Jenwild

Dreamfli
I love your shawl when you said no stretching do you mean that you blocked it but didn't stretch it out or didn't you block it ? It looks like you did but I'm a little confused, and you used cotton ?? 100% cotton ?? it looks so nice.

Gosh I hope your mud surfing doesn't take off too much we could all be laid up with ice packs.....LOL 9( does that give you more knitting time ???)) seriously I hope your bruises are Ok, here in Oz we have a bruise gel that you apply and it helps to bring the bruise out and it clears up much faster, we can buy it over the counter at the Pharmacy perhaps you will have something similar, it really helps.

I am reading about the trials of new yarn with some interest, you guys are funny who would ever thought we would need to tame our yarn !, I am about to use the lace weight merino/silk for the first time lets hope it is already house trained. Didn't get to start last night DUH.....I haven't wound my yarn either I don't know what I was thinking !!!


----------



## stevieland

Hey ladies... I have to share this with you all because I have your support and encouragement to thank for it, and I hope it doesn't seem like bragging, but....

Glenallen reached the No. 1 spot "Hot Right Now" most popular pattern on Ravelry just a minute or so ago!!!!! Out of about 300,000 patterns. Gosh. I just can't believe it. I've never been number 1 anything before!! I'm not sure what criteria they use exactly, but I am not gonna question it!!!! She could very well get knocked back down in a hour, but for now... YAY!!!! I am so excited!!!

Thanks again, one and all!!!!

P.S. In review, this may be the most exclamation marks ever used in one post by anyone over the age of 16, but I hope you can forgive me and make a special exception.


----------



## knitgirl389

stevieland said:


> Hey ladies... I have to share this with you all because I have your support and encouragement to thank for it, and I hope it doesn't seem like bragging, but....
> 
> Glenallen reached the No. 1 spot "Hot Right Now" most popular pattern on Ravelry just a minute or so ago!!!!! Out of about 300,000 patterns. Gosh. I just can't believe it. I've never been number 1 anything before!! I'm not sure what criteria they use exactly, but I am not gonna question it!!!! She could very well get knocked back down in a hour, but for now... YAY!!!! I am so excited!!!
> 
> Thanks again, one and all!!!!


 YES!!!!!!! hip hip horay!!!!!


----------



## Dreamfli

Jenwild -- yes 100% cotton. It is real thin in places and then thick in others Nadira is hanging on the wall. No water or soaking. I need to find out if the color runs. I didn't end up with blue hands so I think it's pretty color fast.

The funky looking holes for yarn overs is caused by the yarn. I will try to get close up shots so you all can see.

Hubby was really worried I broke something. His first comment after are you all right and can you get up. You know- you need to be careful you could break something that way. Of course then I couldn't think of a smart answer. I was still doing inventory to see if I was going to be making an ER visit. Luckily no, everything very sore, some swelling, but I will recover,

On to taming my yarn and getting going with Glen allen


----------



## Dreamfli

Good for you! Dee. See it was worth all those hours, right?


----------



## umozabeads

YAY! Congratulations! Wonderful! I'm in the Ravellenics "12 Shawls in 2012" and there are at least 20 people who have stated that they will be doing one of your shawls for it. I'm doing Edwina in Zephyr copper colorway (what was I thinking?!). Oh well, it will be fun, it will be fine.


----------



## britgirl

WooHoo!! That is great. Hopefully that means there were a lot of sales. Where do you find what are the most popular patterns in Ravelry?

Sue



stevieland said:


> Hey ladies... I have to share this with you all because I have your support and encouragement to thank for it, and I hope it doesn't seem like bragging, but....
> 
> Glenallen reached the No. 1 spot "Hot Right Now" most popular pattern on Ravelry just a minute or so ago!!!!! Out of about 300,000 patterns. Gosh. I just can't believe it. I've never been number 1 anything before!! I'm not sure what criteria they use exactly, but I am not gonna question it!!!! She could very well get knocked back down in a hour, but for now... YAY!!!! I am so excited!!!
> 
> Thanks again, one and all!!!!
> 
> P.S. In review, this may be the most exclamation marks ever used in one post by anyone over the age of 16, but I hope you can forgive me and make a special exception.


----------



## Deeknits

Hot Dog! That's great news! But I have to say I'm not surprised, you've been at the top of our list from the start!!!


----------



## Jenwild

Congratulations Dee your number one spot is very well deserved and it isn't boasting just sharing with us your triumph, that's what friends are for. And it would be a bit tough if you couldn't share after all the support you give us !!


Dreamfli

You are lucky that your husband was so kind to you, mine would be until he realised that I was OK, then he would be rolling around the floor laughing at me !


----------



## DanaKay

Way to go Dee! See, we were right to push and whine for the pattern! Yea!!!!!!!!!!


Dremfli, Everyone gets bumps and bruises training for an Olympic event. That must be a new one .....mud sliding! ;lol:
Glad you are not seriously hurt.


----------



## PATCHER

Dee, break out the champaign! How wonderful. Can we ride on your shirt-tails of honor? After all, if we are knitting the shawls of the "#1 designer", we must be pretty good knitters! Not trying to steal your glory, just ride along on the pink cloud!


----------



## -knitter

Dreamfli: gorgeous Nadira!!!


----------



## nanma esther

yeah great news dee thanks for letting us celabrate with you, you deserve it and it gave me a littel lift i needed just now....THANKS


----------



## -knitter

knitgirl389 said:


> stevieland said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hey ladies... I have to share this with you all because I have your support and encouragement to thank for it, and I hope it doesn't seem like bragging, but....
> 
> Glenallen reached the No. 1 spot "Hot Right Now" most popular pattern on Ravelry just a minute or so ago!!!!! Out of about 300,000 patterns. Gosh. I just can't believe it. I've never been number 1 anything before!! I'm not sure what criteria they use exactly, but I am not gonna question it!!!! She could very well get knocked back down in a hour, but for now... YAY!!!! I am so excited!!!
> 
> Thanks again, one and all!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> YES!!!!!!! hip hip horay!!!!!
Click to expand...

WooHoo!!! :thumbup:


----------



## AlderRose

It is well deserved, Dee. Congratulations.


----------



## jan1ce

Congratulations Dee, you deserve to be No. 1. You've put a lot of work into your designs and a lot of work helping us all through our learning curves (some bigger than others).

Jan xx


----------



## Debiknit

Way to go Dee. We all knew you were #1 in our world. Now 
everyone else can see that also. Three cheers for Dee and
her shawls.


----------



## Dreamfli

My Glen Allen, after frogging 3 times I think I finally got the yarn and needle combo that is going to work. At row 19 of chart 2 first repeat.

Dee quick question-can you do 3 repeats of chart 2 and then the 16 rows and still come out with the right number for the rest of the charts? I am worried that my going up in needle size will cause me not to have enough yarn.


----------



## Dreamfli

Also for those of you that wanted to know about the texture of my Nadira


----------



## EqLady

Dee, I like the idea of a separate Glenallen KAL - although there are some general comments/questions about lace knitting, most questions are about a specific pattern.

Almost done with the big border pattern after my recent tinking episode. I'm using the ChiaoGoo red lace needles that arrived so fast. I like them except for the light shining on them - have to turn a little in my chair. No where near as slippery as Addis.


----------



## AlderRose

Dreamfli said:


> Also for those of you that wanted to know about the texture of my Nadira


It's interesting that the drastic difference in yarn width doesn't interfere with the design. That yarn worked really well with Nadira's "personality". Even in your photos, that yarn looks really soft.


----------



## mamared1949

I am still working on my Nadira and no I don't want to talk about it, but I got Knit Picks Alpaca Cloud in silver heather for my Glenallen. I have never used lace yarn before and wanted to see if I could do it and I can, but at first it felt like I was knitting with nothing. I did about 11 rows and at first it looked like a bunch of tangled string.

My husband and I were so lonely without our little dog that we got a new dog from the pound and he likes to mess with my yarn, so I have to be very careful with the yarn when I am either knitting or not knitting. 

I will finish my Nadira, I will finish my Nadira. I keep telling myself that. My problem has been that It is a "design your own shawl" and it has become very obvious that I am NOT a designer!! I am also beginning to think I can't read either. Everything is there, but I have mis-interpreted it.

Congrats Dee on all of your sucesses. Except for the Nadira I have very much enjoyed knitting them.

Linda


----------



## AlderRose

Linda, I think that somehow we must be related. I'm pretty sure that you and I did the same silly thing when working those repeats. Maybe we need to go back to the first grade and learn to read again?

YOU WILL FINISH YOUR NADIRA. 

Congratulations on the recent addition to your family. Life is never dull with a new dog around.


----------



## britgirl

Dreamfli said:


> My Glen Allen, after frogging 3 times I think I finally got the yarn and needle combo that is going to work. At row 19 of chart 2 first repeat.
> 
> Dee quick question-can you do 3 repeats of chart 2 and then the 16 rows and still come out with the right number for the rest of the charts? I am worried that my going up in needle size will cause me not to have enough yarn.


I'm doing the same as you, and I checked the counts and they do work out. Not all the charts do the same number of increases, but they even out so they will be the right number for the pattern repeats.

Sue


----------



## Dreamfli

Maybe that was my problem with the Nadira too. I didn't read all the directions completely. I messed up the counts, I can't seem to count either. 

Linda have faith you will finish your Nadira!


----------



## stevieland

Dreamfli said:


> My Glen Allen, after frogging 3 times I think I finally got the yarn and needle combo that is going to work. At row 19 of chart 2 first repeat.
> 
> Dee quick question-can you do 3 repeats of chart 2 and then the 16 rows and still come out with the right number for the rest of the charts? I am worried that my going up in needle size will cause me not to have enough yarn.


Hey... you can certainly do 3 repeats... check out the pattern notes page 2 and there is info about that... also on the first page of the charts there is info regarding stitch count for the different sizes.

It looks perfect! This is a bit tricky like I said, you will get used to it I promise!


----------



## stevieland

mamared1949 said:


> I am still working on my Nadira and no I don't want to talk about it, but I got Knit Picks Alpaca Cloud in silver heather for my Glenallen. I have never used lace yarn before and wanted to see if I could do it and I can, but at first it felt like I was knitting with nothing. I did about 11 rows and at first it looked like a bunch of tangled string.
> 
> My husband and I were so lonely without our little dog that we got a new dog from the pound and he likes to mess with my yarn, so I have to be very careful with the yarn when I am either knitting or not knitting.
> 
> I will finish my Nadira, I will finish my Nadira. I keep telling myself that. My problem has been that It is a "design your own shawl" and it has become very obvious that I am NOT a designer!! I am also beginning to think I can't read either. Everything is there, but I have mis-interpreted it.
> 
> Congrats Dee on all of your sucesses. Except for the Nadira I have very much enjoyed knitting them.
> 
> Linda


Linda, I'm so sorry you had such problems with Nadira. I feel bad....but I think it will work out in the end if you take a little break. It looks really pretty in that color so I think when it is all said and done you will have a lovely shawl.

Congrats on the new addition to the family. Maybe you can make him his own little shawl!! I have been tempted to make a tiny lace shawl for my parrot, but with that big beak I don't think my hands would survive trying to put it on!!!


----------



## stevieland

Thanks for all the good wishes for my 45 minutes of fame!!! Yep, it was short lived as I thought I would be, but I still enjoyed knowing that my very first lace weight design was the one that finally made it! I think I was scrubbing the kitchen floor during 20 minutes of those 45, so as not to get a big head over my "fame." I think I may have cleaned a toilet too. So much for my time to enjoy being a big ol' lace diva. :roll:


----------



## britgirl

I hope you took a screenshot to save and frame!

Sue



stevieland said:


> Thanks for all the good wishes for my 45 minutes of fame!!! Yep, it was short lived as I thought I would be, but I still enjoyed knowing that my very first lace weight design was the one that finally made it! I think I was scrubbing the kitchen floor during 20 minutes of those 45, so as not to get a big head over my "fame." I think I may have cleaned a toilet too. So much for my time to enjoy being a big ol' lace diva. :roll:


----------



## stevieland

britgirl said:


> I hope you took a screenshot to save and frame!
> 
> Sue


I shamelessly admit that I did!! And I will also admit I intend to frame it! Is that wrong?


----------



## knitgirl389

stevieland said:


> britgirl said:
> 
> 
> 
> I hope you took a screenshot to save and frame!
> 
> Sue
> 
> 
> 
> I shamelessly admit that I did!! And I will also admit I intend to frame it! Is that wrong?
Click to expand...

nope!


----------



## britgirl

stevieland said:


> britgirl said:
> 
> 
> 
> I hope you took a screenshot to save and frame!
> 
> Sue
> 
> 
> 
> I shamelessly admit that I did!! And I will also admit I intend to frame it! Is that wrong?
Click to expand...

Most definitely not. Hope you will have many more accolades in the future.

Sue


----------



## jan1ce

mamared1949 said:


> I am still working on my Nadira and no I don't want to talk about it, but I got Knit Picks Alpaca Cloud in silver heather for my Glenallen. I have never used lace yarn before and wanted to see if I could do it and I can, but at first it felt like I was knitting with nothing. I did about 11 rows and at first it looked like a bunch of tangled string.
> 
> My husband and I were so lonely without our little dog that we got a new dog from the pound and he likes to mess with my yarn, so I have to be very careful with the yarn when I am either knitting or not knitting.
> 
> I will finish my Nadira, I will finish my Nadira. I keep telling myself that. My problem has been that It is a "design your own shawl" and it has become very obvious that I am NOT a designer!! I am also beginning to think I can't read either. Everything is there, but I have mis-interpreted it.
> 
> Congrats Dee on all of your sucesses. Except for the Nadira I have very much enjoyed knitting them.
> 
> Linda


I too thought I would never make another Nadira, but I was wrong, after frogging and tinking for a lot of the time especially on the big border I am finally getting to the end and I love it! I think it was just a really steep learning curve, getting used to the thin yarn took a while but now the thought of the chunkie cardigan I'm halfway through fills me with dread!!

Dee you are stretching me and that is good, who says you can't teach an old dog new tricks? Thanks.

Jan xx


----------



## glacy1

stevieland said:


> britgirl said:
> 
> 
> 
> I hope you took a screenshot to save and frame!
> 
> Sue
> 
> 
> 
> I shamelessly admit that I did!! And I will also admit I intend to frame it! Is that wrong?
Click to expand...

I would have done it myself! Good!!


----------



## EqLady

Just curious, Dee - what yarn was your blue Glenallen done in?


----------



## stevieland

EqLady said:


> Just curious, Dee - what yarn was your blue Glenallen done in?


Jaggerspun Zephyr 2/18 Lace in the Ice Blue Color


----------



## stevieland

jan1ce said:


> ...Dee you are stretching me and that is good, who says you can't teach an old dog new tricks? Thanks.
> 
> Jan xx


Woof!


----------



## Dreamfli

One quick note, don't drop stitches! They are darned difficult to pick up again! I saved it though, whew!


----------



## Squirrely Shirley

Congratulations Dee! Of course, you have always been NUMBER ONE with the Shawlettes. I am still amazed with how you come up with your wonderful designs. I feel honored to know you and have the privilege of knitting your shawls.
Shirley


----------



## stevieland

Squirrely Shirley said:


> Congratulations Dee! Of course, you have always been NUMBER ONE with the Shawlettes. I am still amazed with how you come up with your wonderful designs. I feel honored to know you and have the privilege of knitting your shawls.
> Shirley


Oh Shirley, that is so sweet of you to say. Aw shucks, as we say in Virginia. :wink:


----------



## umozabeads

Wonderful Dee!!

Yay! I made it through the first chart of glenallen and didn't choke my yarn!

Looking at Chart 2 and have decided that I am REALLY going to study it before proceeding! I just can't think of how difficult it would be for me to tink or frog that chart. Put in a life line after Chart 1; I have learned my lesson from Ashton!


----------



## CathyAnn

I wasn't getting the Nadira KAL for awhile! I'm not happy. :thumbdown: 

So, I've been trying to get caught up.

Jenwild, your Nadira is yummy! It looks perfect -- all of your hard work paid off! WTG! 

And Dreamfli, your blue cotton Nadira is perfect too! I don't think the texture is a drawback at all. 

I vote for a separate KAL for Glenallen. Now, I have to get it, but won't get started until tomorrow most likely. I'm finishing up on a poncho today.

And Dee, you're #1 with me. Every single design of yours is consistently tops in every respect. So there! :thumbup:


----------



## agnescr

Well that's Nadira of the pins and blocked
I used that Chinese cashmere and I must say it was lovely to knit with, no joins or tangles,shade says Violet but I think it is nearer fuchsia.I used3.23mm needles,just short of 100g (2 balls),she measures in at 64x32 but I think she might have gone bigger is I had the space


----------



## agnescr

Congratulations Dee..we all know already that you are #1 :mrgreen:


----------



## CathyAnn

Agnes, it's gorgeous! Your knitting and blocking are perfect! :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: 

I've thought about ordering some of that yarn. After your experience, I think I will!


----------



## glacy1

agnescr said:


> Well that's Nadira of the pins and blocked
> I used that Chinese cashmere and I must say it was lovely to knit with, no joins or tangles,shade says Violet but I think it is nearer fuchsia.I used3.23mm needles,just short of 100g (2 balls),she measures in at 64x32 but I think she might have gone bigger is I had the space


How many of the cashmere did it take for this shawl? I have two skeins of several but if it takes three I might have to do another order.


----------



## agnescr

glacy1 said:


> agnescr said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well that's Nadira of the pins and blocked
> I used that Chinese cashmere and I must say it was lovely to knit with, no joins or tangles,shade says Violet but I think it is nearer fuchsia.I used3.23mm needles,just short of 100g (2 balls),she measures in at 64x32 but I think she might have gone bigger is I had the space
> 
> 
> 
> How many of the cashmere did it take for this shawl? I have two skeins of several but if it takes three I might have to do another order.
Click to expand...

What is in the last pic is what was left from the second ball...so shawl cost less than £7.00 to knit


----------



## nanciann

Agnes that is such a lovely version of Nadira. That color is wonderful and it looks absolutely perfect.


----------



## stevieland

agnescr said:


> Well that's Nadira of the pins and blocked
> I used that Chinese cashmere and I must say it was lovely to knit with, no joins or tangles,shade says Violet but I think it is nearer fuchsia.I used3.23mm needles,just short of 100g (2 balls),she measures in at 64x32 but I think she might have gone bigger is I had the space


So beautiful... I agree with Nan... your knitting is perfect and the shawl looks just grand. And what a bargain with that yarn price!! :thumbup:


----------



## agnescr

thanks Ladies...have got a nice shade of blue in same yarn but don't know what it will become yet


----------



## EqLady

Agnes - your Nadira is so lovely!


----------



## agnescr

thank you........amazing that we are all knitting the same shawl but each shawl turns out unique and all because of #1Dee :-D


----------



## Bethknits79

Congrats Dee!! I am so happy for you that your pattern was number 1!


----------



## AlderRose

Agnes, Your Nadira is beautiful. Love that shade of violet or fuchsia. What ever it is, it's very rich.


----------



## knitgirl389

its gorgeous Agnes!


----------



## AlderRose

agnescr said:


> thank you........amazing that we are all knitting the same shawl but each shawl turns out unique and all because of #1Dee :-D


Oooooh! I like the blue. It demands attention but isn't boisterous.


----------



## -knitter

Pacific Rose said:


> Agnes, Your Nadira is beautiful. Love that shade of violet or fuchsia. What ever it is, it's very rich.


Ditto!!! :thumbup:


----------



## Jenwild

Agnes your shawl is lovely, I'll bet you'll enjoy wearing that one!

Dreamfli the texture in your shawl is really nice, isn't it amazing how well they all turn out when a varied yarn is used, I still can believe " no blocking" mine looked like a wrinkled old man before I blocked. Well done


----------



## Johanna1

Dee that is a lovely color blue. What is that Chinese yarn they are talking about and where can I find it.


----------



## glacy1

Johanna1 said:


> Dee that is a lovely color blue. What is that Chinese yarn they are talking about and where can I find it.


Website: 
suntekstore.com
Do a search for cashmere in the search window at the top.

Free Shipping, pay via Paypal,

Here's the product details: 
Description:
	24S/3 (tex) top grade soft and warm knitting wool
	Super soft and long lasting 
	Care: Gentle hand wash or dry clean
	Material: 95% goat cashmere, 5% mink cashmere 
	3 internal strands, measures about 437 yards / 400m in length 
	Weight: 47 - 52g

I bought about 9 skeins of assorted colors, and they are so soft and such pretty colors.. I'm going to order more of the same colors so that I can do one of these lovely shawls as they will require 2 skeins instead of one of a color.


----------



## YorkieMama

Congratulations on your great rating on Ravelry Dee!! You truly are the #1 designer in my books.
I did a shawl KAL from another designer, and I found her pattern much harder to work with than either my Ashton or Nadira.
I am up to my 8th repeat of Nadira using the flower chart 2. I am still deciding what narrow border pattern to use. I know that I will be making at least two more Nadiras in the future, want to try a couple different variations. Employment and housekeeping keep getting in the way of knitting. LOL Unfortunately both are necessary for my well being. LOL 
I bought my Glenallen pattern late last night/early this morning and couldn't decide what yarn to use so placed an order for a couple different ones from WEBS. (Now you know why I have to work so much - my stash keeps growing.) I will make up my mind which one to use when I see how big my Nadira large size turns out. 

Agnes, your shawl is gorgeous. What size did you make?


----------



## Debiknit

Agnes, your shawl is beautiful, great points and your 
stitches are perfect. Your center stitch is so straight 
and even. I love seeing the first shawls done in this
pattern. Each one is a gorgeous surprise. Nicely done.


----------



## jan1ce

Wow Agnes, your shawl is beautiful. I've got another 6 rows and mine will be done too. Still haven't wound the yarn for Glenallen yet. Are you doing it in Treacle Toffee? I am, it's such a beautiful colour.

Looking forward to comparing notes on Glenallen. It looks like a great pattern.

Jan xx


----------



## Dominorip

I've been across the sea. I brought my knitting but did not knit one stitch in the whole almost three weeks. Now I'm jet-lagged. I'm sure I'll get back to it soon until my next journey in August. Shawls are not "on the road" type knitting!!!!


----------



## jan1ce

Yay!!! Finished my Nadira, I love it, now to block it. I've just noticed it's 40% Alpaca, 35% Merino and 25% acrylic. Will the acrylic make a difference to how it blocks, do you think?.

Jan xx


----------



## britgirl

jan1ce said:


> Yay!!! Finished my Nadira, I love it, now to block it. I've just noticed it's 40% Alpaca, 35% Merino and 25% acrylic. Will the acrylic make a difference to how it blocks, do you think?.
> 
> Jan xx


 I wouldn't think so. A lot of the yarns I have used have been 75% wool and 25% nylon. Looking forward to seeing it when it is all blocked.

Sue


----------



## stevieland

jan1ce said:


> Yay!!! Finished my Nadira, I love it, now to block it. I've just noticed it's 40% Alpaca, 35% Merino and 25% acrylic. Will the acrylic make a difference to how it blocks, do you think?.
> 
> Jan xx


I agree with Sue, if it has that much wool you will be fine. Congrats and we all can't wait to see!!!!


----------



## jan1ce

Here's a quick pic before I block it tomorrow.

Jan xx


----------



## EqLady

Beautiful, even unblocked!


----------



## britgirl

jan1ce said:


> Here's a quick pic before I block it tomorrow.
> 
> Jan xx


That is beautiful. Can't wait to see it after it is blocked. I love that colour.

Sue


----------



## stevieland

jan1ce said:


> Here's a quick pic before I block it tomorrow.
> 
> Jan xx


The color!!!! Yum!!!!


----------



## -knitter

jan1ce said:


> Here's a quick pic before I block it tomorrow.
> 
> Jan xx


It looks great!!! :thumbup:


----------



## Debiknit

Jan it looks great even unblocked. Love the color, so summer
fun looking. Can't wait to see it blocked.


----------



## nanma esther

jan1ce,what yarn is that? and whats the color name? it's lovely


----------



## jan1ce

Thanks everyone, when I got stuck on the big border I was tearing my hair out but now it's finished I love it, and this ones MINE!

Jan xx


----------



## jan1ce

nan-ma said:


> jan1ce,what yarn is that? and whats the color name? it's lovely


It's an ICE yarn, Baby Alpaca Superfine,there's no colour on the band but it's got subtle flecks of lemon in it. It's from Turkey and was super quick delivery, I've got enough yarn to make 2 more and it was a bargain. I would recommend this yarn it is so soft and knits up a dream. I did a lot of frogging on the big border but the yarn didn't split or anything.

Jan xx


----------



## nanciann

Oh that color is lovely. I don't think I have seen it done in that color. It will block beautifully.


----------



## agnescr

jan1ce said:


> Wow Agnes, your shawl is beautiful. I've got another 6 rows and mine will be done too. Still haven't wound the yarn for Glenallen yet. Are you doing it in Treacle Toffee? I am, it's such a beautiful colour.
> 
> Looking forward to comparing notes on Glenallen. It looks like a great pattern.
> 
> Jan xx


yes Jan I am using Treacle toffee and have 1st chart and 1 repeat of chart 2 done....your shawl looks tremendous...getting had to find a word that hasn't been used before lol


----------



## agnescr

YorkieMama said:


> Congratulations on your great rating on Ravelry Dee!! You truly are the #1 designer in my books.
> I did a shawl KAL from another designer, and I found her pattern much harder to work with than either my Ashton or Nadira.
> I am up to my 8th repeat of Nadira using the flower chart 2. I am still deciding what narrow border pattern to use. I know that I will be making at least two more Nadiras in the future, want to try a couple different variations. Employment and housekeeping keep getting in the way of knitting. LOL Unfortunately both are necessary for my well being. LOL
> I bought my Glenallen pattern late last night/early this morning and couldn't decide what yarn to use so placed an order for a couple different ones from WEBS. (Now you know why I have to work so much - my stash keeps growing.) I will make up my mind which one to use when I see how big my Nadira large size turns out.
> 
> Agnes, your shawl is gorgeous. What size did you make?


 mama i just did the original pattern. I liked it so much that I just followed pattern without any alterations...made medium sized shawl


----------



## jan1ce

yes Jan I am using Treacle toffee and have 1st chart and 1 repeat of chart 2 done....your shawl looks tremendous...getting had to find a word that hasn't been used before lol


I know what you mean Lol but your Glenallen looks stunning, 
(that's another word) I love the colour and the detail, WOW. Can't start mine until tomorrow.

Jan xx


----------



## stevieland

agnescr said:


> jan1ce said:
> 
> 
> 
> Wow Agnes, your shawl is beautiful. I've got another 6 rows and mine will be done too. Still haven't wound the yarn for Glenallen yet. Are you doing it in Treacle Toffee? I am, it's such a beautiful colour.
> 
> Looking forward to comparing notes on Glenallen. It looks like a great pattern.
> 
> Jan xx
> 
> 
> 
> yes Jan I am using Treacle toffee and have 1st chart and 1 repeat of chart 2 done....your shawl looks tremendous...getting had to find a word that hasn't been used before lol
Click to expand...

Yes! That looks just like it is supposed to. The color is going to be fabulous. Lookin' good!

I am going to start the Glenallen KAL on Tuesday for anyone who is interested.


----------



## agnescr

Thanks Dee and count me in for the KAL :-D


----------



## Dreamfli

Count me in on kal am working on an Elzabeth for a friend who really needs comfort right now, her DH died a couple of weeks ago, they had been married over 40 years.


----------



## roed2er

Oh good! I had put away my Nadira (just for a bit) and started right in with my Glenallen. I wanted to chatter some about G. but didn't want to butt in on another KAL? I am on row 15 of the second repeat chart 2. Really enjoying this challenge!


----------



## Dreamfli

Does anyone else have yarn speak to them? No, I'm not crazy ( well maybe a little bit) but I started a shawl with my knit picks tonal with every intention of keeping it my self. It's going to my mom instead. The blue Nadira is going to a life long friend I haven't seen in person in twenty years. I just know she will love it. The Elizabeth I am making will probably never be worn but I know it will bring her comfort too! 

I just know that those are the right homes for them, anyone else?


----------



## jan1ce

Count me in for the Glenallen KAL too.

Jan xx


----------



## CathyAnn

jan1ce said:


> Count me in for the Glenallen KAL too.
> 
> Jan xx


Ditto!


----------



## umozabeads

See you on Tuesday, I just KNOW I am going to need all the help I can get with this one! I am ready to chuck this lace weight and go to fingering!


----------



## britgirl

Yes, I had that happen to me with the Wilshire shawlette. Thought it was going to be for me, but as I was knitting it up, I just knew that it had to be for my mother. I could just picture her in it. When the yarn speaks, you should listen!
Sue



Dreamfli said:


> Does anyone else have yarn speak to them? No, I'm not crazy ( well maybe a little bit) but I started a shawl with my knit picks tonal with every intention of keeping it my self. It's going to my mom instead. The blue Nadira is going to a life long friend I haven't seen in person in twenty years. I just know she will love it. The Elizabeth I am making will probably never be worn but I know it will bring her comfort too!
> 
> I just know that those are the right homes for them, anyone else?


----------



## britgirl

Try and hang in there. I know I wasn't sure when I first started with the laceweight, but after a few days I was quite at home with it and the fingering seemed so thick after that.

Sue



umozabeads said:


> See you on Tuesday, I just KNOW I am going to need all the help I can get with this one! I am ready to chuck this lace weight and go to fingering!


----------



## stevieland

umozabeads said:


> See you on Tuesday, I just KNOW I am going to need all the help I can get with this one! I am ready to chuck this lace weight and go to fingering!


NOOOOO!!! You can do it!!!! I felt the same way. We will all cheer you on.


----------



## CathyAnn

umozabeads said:


> See you on Tuesday, I just KNOW I am going to need all the help I can get with this one! I am ready to chuck this lace weight and go to fingering!


I think I know how you feel! I'm using the Zephyr laceweight yarn, and it is so lightweight and thin that I'm going to have to use my magnifying lenses clipped over my glasses when I do any serious tinking at night. Yesterday, I had to frog back to a lifeline because, without the magnification, I botched tinking a decrease -- it was only an ssk, for heaven's sake! I just couldn't see it good enough, and the braille method does NOT work! :roll:


----------



## AlderRose

Umo,
You can do it! It just takes a bit more patience, but it will be more than worth the time and effort when you hold your finished Glenallen in your hands.


----------



## PATCHER

The baby gifts are done...booties, cocoon, hat, blanket, elephant, & hipo for big brother....so back to my Nadira. I finished up chart five and have completed 6 rows of chart six today. Progress is very slow because I am also placing beads in borders 5, 6, & 7. I think I have some kind of masochistic streak to attempt this but if it works out, I will have a treasure to submit to the county fair. Wish me luck. I will post pictures of baby gifts in the next few days.


----------



## Jenwild

Jan1ce, I just love your shawl, I think I have some of that yarn in my stash, maybe it's just had a new lease on life ! I was worried about how it would knit up, but you have done beautifully.


----------



## YorkieMama

agnescr said:


> YorkieMama said:
> 
> 
> 
> Congratulations on your great rating on Ravelry Dee!! You truly are the #1 designer in my books.
> I did a shawl KAL from another designer, and I found her pattern much harder to work with than either my Ashton or Nadira.
> I am up to my 8th repeat of Nadira using the flower chart 2. I am still deciding what narrow border pattern to use. I know that I will be making at least two more Nadiras in the future, want to try a couple different variations. Employment and housekeeping keep getting in the way of knitting. LOL Unfortunately both are necessary for my well being. LOL
> I bought my Glenallen pattern late last night/early this morning and couldn't decide what yarn to use so placed an order for a couple different ones from WEBS. (Now you know why I have to work so much - my stash keeps growing.) I will make up my mind which one to use when I see how big my Nadira large size turns out.
> 
> Agnes, your shawl is gorgeous. What size did you make?
> 
> 
> 
> mama i just did the original pattern. I liked it so much that I just followed pattern without any alterations...made medium sized shawl
Click to expand...

Thanks Agnes. I have 2 skeins of Chinese Cashmere and Mink that I want to make into a shawl for a dear friend. This gives me an idea of what size it will make up.


----------



## YorkieMama

I should know better than to ever say things are going very well on my knitting. I got to row 11 of my 8th repeat of chart 2 and had to frog all the way back to the life line plus rows 15 and 16 of chart 7. That is what I get for getting over confident and also for not laying the laminate flooring in my entry way. 

All the shawls are so beautiful and so nicely done. It is so interesting to see all the different interpretations and colors.


----------



## Dominorip

Hi again. I haven't been in the conversation for a while, so I feel like I'm butting in. I just picked up my knitting again after a long vacation. I remember Dee telling us to place markers on a 32 stitch repeat somewhere. I went through about 20 pages of the KAL, but it is so time consuming, I don't have time to read through all 79 pages! Im only just starting Chart 2 first time Can anyone summarize places where markers are helpful?


----------



## CathyAnn

Dominorip said:


> Hi again. I haven't been in the conversation for a while, so I feel like I'm butting in. I just picked up my knitting again after a long vacation. I remember Dee telling us to place markers on a 32 stitch repeat somewhere. I went through about 20 pages of the KAL, but it is so time consuming, I don't have time to read through all 79 pages! Im only just starting Chart 2 first time Can anyone summarize places where markers are helpful?


The only place that Dee recommended that they be used is on Chart 6 since the repeats are 32 stitches long.

On a personal note, I don't use them anymore except to mark the center stitch. I had asked Dee about that, and she said that is what she does. But I did use them on Chart 6 per Dee's recommendation; they were very helpful.


----------



## agnescr

Ditto for me Cathy... markers were necessary on on chart 6 other than that I just think they get in the way of things...though I use plenty lifelines :-D


----------



## CathyAnn

agnescr said:


> Ditto for me Cathy... markers were necessary on on chart 6 other than that I just think they get in the way of things...though I use plenty lifelines :-D


Yep! Lifelines are my link to sanity sometimes! ;-)


----------



## stevieland

Just an fyi... I just started the Glenallen KAL topic in the main section. The party is expanding!!! Woo Hoo!


----------



## britgirl

CathyAnn said:


> Dominorip said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi again. I haven't been in the conversation for a while, so I feel like I'm butting in. I just picked up my knitting again after a long vacation. I remember Dee telling us to place markers on a 32 stitch repeat somewhere. I went through about 20 pages of the KAL, but it is so time consuming, I don't have time to read through all 79 pages! Im only just starting Chart 2 first time Can anyone summarize places where markers are helpful?
> 
> 
> 
> The only place that Dee recommended that they be used is on Chart 6 since the repeats are 32 stitches long.
> 
> On a personal note, I don't use them anymore except to mark the center stitch. I had asked Dee about that, and she said that is what she does. But I did use them on Chart 6 per Dee's recommendation; they were very helpful.
Click to expand...

I agree with CathyAnn. I most them most helpful on chart 6. I usually only mark the center stitch too.

Sue


----------



## CathyAnn

britgirl said:


> CathyAnn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dominorip said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi again. I haven't been in the conversation for a while, so I feel like I'm butting in. I just picked up my knitting again after a long vacation. I remember Dee telling us to place markers on a 32 stitch repeat somewhere. I went through about 20 pages of the KAL, but it is so time consuming, I don't have time to read through all 79 pages! Im only just starting Chart 2 first time Can anyone summarize places where markers are helpful?
> 
> 
> 
> The only place that Dee recommended that they be used is on Chart 6 since the repeats are 32 stitches long.
> 
> On a personal note, I don't use them anymore except to mark the center stitch. I had asked Dee about that, and she said that is what she does. But I did use them on Chart 6 per Dee's recommendation; they were very helpful.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I agree with CathyAnn. I most them most helpful on chart 6. I usually only mark the center stitch too.
> 
> Sue
Click to expand...

Great minds!.... .... .... . :roll: :lol:


----------



## jan1ce

Well here it is at last, MY Nadira. I had trouble with Chart 6 until I listened to Dee's instructions and used markers. The yarn on the couch is what was left of the second ball.

Size 70" x 36"
Size 3.25mm needles
approx 870 yds
ICE yarn Baby Alpaca Superfine - 40% Baby Alpaca, 35% Merino, 25% Acrylic

Jan xx


----------



## britgirl

jan1ce said:


> Well here it is at last, MY Nadira. I had trouble with Chart 6 until I listened to Dee's instructions and used markers. The yarn on the couch is what was left of the second ball.
> 
> Size 70" x 36"
> Size 3.25mm needles
> approx 870 yds
> ICE yarn Baby Alpaca Superfine - 40% Baby Alpaca, 35% Merino, 25% Acrylic
> 
> Jan xx


Beautiful, Jan. I love that colour. You did a superb job. I love the way you customized it!

Sue


----------



## Debiknit

Wow, your shawl is perfection. Refreshing color and crisp stitches. Your points are sharp and the whole shawl is just
amazing. Love the lime.


----------



## PATCHER

Beautiful color and superb knitting. Hope mine looks half as good when complete. Just started chart 6 with beads.


----------



## jan1ce

Thanks Sue, I went for plain and simple (or so I thought LOL)for the first one. Now I know what this looks like I can customise the next one. Just started chart 1 of Glenallen.

Thanks Debiknit, I love how it turned out.

Thanks Patcher, I'm sure yours will be beautiful and I think you're very brave using beads on chart 6.

Jan xx


----------



## stevieland

jan1ce said:


> Well here it is at last, MY Nadira. I had trouble with Chart 6 until I listened to Dee's instructions and used markers. The yarn on the couch is what was left of the second ball.
> 
> Size 70" x 36"
> Size 3.25mm needles
> approx 870 yds
> ICE yarn Baby Alpaca Superfine - 40% Baby Alpaca, 35% Merino, 25% Acrylic
> 
> Jan xx


Jan, that is one breathtaking shawl, plain and simple. Wow. I knew it would be lovely in that color when we first saw it, but it really exceeds my expectation. And it is unbelievable crisp looking and so fresh, like a burst of spring. You should be so darn proud of yourself. I know I am. :thumbup:


----------



## jan1ce

Thanks Dee, to say I was ready to throw it out when I had all the trouble with Chart 6 is an understatement. But now I love it and am contemplating another after Glenallen.

A lot of the credit goes to the designer of course, she's incredible!!

Jan xx


----------



## roed2er

Jan, that is one gorgeous shawl! I bet you will get a lot of compliments whenever you wear it. Debi


----------



## CathyAnn

Jan, your Nadira is perfect! It blocked beautifully. With that small amount of yarn left, that was cutting it very close! You must have been holding your breath until the very last bind off stitch! And I really like that green. It reminds me of Summer!


----------



## umozabeads

Jan, beautiful shawl!


----------



## Deeknits

Beautiful! I love the green...reminds me of a Granny Smith apple! Crisp and tartly sweet!


----------



## Jenwild

Gosh that's nice Jan, even better now it's blocked you must be tickled pink !!


----------



## agnescr

Jan thats beautiful ..well done


----------



## Dominorip

To everyone who replied to my query about markers: much thanks. You saved me much time. I also only use markers for the center stitch, but the little buggers are always sliding over into the yo's. Oh well

jan1ce, I hope my Nadira looks half as wonderful as yours!


----------



## jan1ce

Thanks everyone, I love it. Just started Glenallen, slow going but no frogs yet.

Deeknits, it must be a Bramley apple, my maiden name is Bramley and I live in the village next to where the original tree is.

Domino rip, I'm sure yours will be lovely.

Cathy Ann, I didn't have a problem with running out of yarn, I bought it from Turkey there were 6balls in a pack at a really good rate, so 
I've got enough for two more!

Jan xx


----------



## stevieland

Dominorip said:


> To everyone who replied to my query about markers: much thanks. You saved me much time. I also only use markers for the center stitch, but the little buggers are always sliding over into the yo's. Oh well
> 
> jan1ce, I hope my Nadira looks half as wonderful as yours!


That is why I just hang one of those plastic knitting safety pins on the RS middle stitch and move it up every few inches. You can see where the middle is, but no slipping under YOs, which is so darn irritating.


----------



## nanciann

Jan your shawl is so beautiful in that luscious green. You did a fabulous job of knitting and blocking.


----------



## Dominorip

stevieland said:


> Dominorip said:
> 
> 
> 
> To everyone who replied to my query about markers: much thanks. You saved me much time. I also only use markers for the center stitch, but the little buggers are always sliding over into the yo's. Oh well
> 
> jan1ce, I hope my Nadira looks half as wonderful as yours!
> 
> 
> 
> That is why I just hang one of those plastic knitting safety pins on the RS middle stitch and move it up every few inches. You can see where the middle is, but no slipping under YOs, which is so darn irritating.
Click to expand...

Great advice! I'll try it, thanks!


----------



## roed2er

Dominorip said:


> To everyone who replied to my query about markers: much thanks. You saved me much time. I also only use markers for the center stitch, but the little buggers are always sliding over into the yo's. Oh well
> 
> jan1ce, I hope my Nadira looks half as wonderful as yours!


I took somebody's suggestion on another shawl KAL --- can't remember if it was Ashton or Alex ---and got jumpers rings in the jewelry making section. They come in different sizes and I found some wonderful bright shiny double wrapped ones that are just the right size to work with my #3 needles. They are not so big that the stitches and YO slide under. And you get a whole lot of them for just a few dollars. Maybe it will work for you too. Debi


----------



## stevieland

Hi everyone. Just a heads-up on an email phishing scam that was just brought to my attention.

Sue and Lorraine just told me that they received an email from Dee O'Keefe that made it look like I was buying a new house. (I should be so lucky.) It said:

_Here is our new Property bought from Remax. Check out this properties.CLICK HERE and log in with your email to our secure web site._

I had gotten a similar email last week sent from a friend to my other Verizon email account, but since she actually was buying a house, I clicked on it and stupidly logged on with my yahoo account. There were no pics but it went to a Remax site. It was odd, but I ignored it.

Then, a few days later, I was notified by Yahoo that my email account had been accessed by someone other than myself and that I should change my password which I did. I didn't put two and two together at the time. But I guess the damage was done.

I googled to get more info about this and apparently it is an email phishing scam from Remax, not a virus. They hack an email account and then send that email out to all the contacts of the person who was hacked. So anyone who received a pattern directly from me could potentially get this email.

Again, please note that is it not a virus but just an advertising scam, thank goodness. I would advise against opening the email, but if you do by accident, just don't do anything else but open it and then delete it.

Sorry about that. This is the first time this has ever happened to me.


----------



## Jenwild

Thanks for the heads up, I actually got that email, but didn't open it luckily I've seen something like this before, I came straight here to check if it's for real, doesn't it just burn you that these companies resort to what I believe is trickery to get your attention. Anyway no harm done, when I saw it my first thought was Oh No Dee will be far too busy moving to design........Hows that for selfishness.......gosh maybe this addiction is worse than I first thought....LOL


----------



## stevieland

Jenwild said:


> ... when I saw it my first thought was Oh No Dee will be far too busy moving to design........Hows that for selfishness.......gosh maybe this addiction is worse than I first thought....LOL


 :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: You are killing me!!!!! That is soooo funny. I do think you got it bad!!!!


----------



## Jenwild

Here's the thing, if I'm not thinking about knitting lace, I'm knitting lace or failing that I'm buying Lace weight yarn and you've managed to introduce me to some very seductive yarn as well, here was I delightfully unaware of silk and hand dyed yarn and all those gorgeous colors, gosh my heart is racing..........Down here in country Oz I was insulated against all those temptations of the fiber I'm not sure I'll ever be the same again.......THANKYOU !!!


----------



## Dreamfli

Jenwild said:


> Here's the thing, if I'm not thinking about knitting lace, I'm knitting lace or failing that I'm buying Lace weight yarn and you've managed to introduce me to some very seductive yarn as well, here was I delightfully unaware of silk and hand dyed yarn and all those gorgeous colors, gosh my heart is racing..........Down here in country Oz I was insulated against all those temptations of the fiber I'm not sure I'll ever be the same again.......THANKYOU !!!


I am so with you jenn. My daughter gave me yarn yesterday and I immediately thought about which shawl they would make! I have two shawls on needles now! I can't start another so I rolled up 2 of the skeins into balls. I dream of knitting, I know I have night mares about ripping or my cats tearing up my knitting. I joined KP in feb. and all I want to do is knit!


----------



## -knitter

jan1ce said:


> Well here it is at last, MY Nadira. I had trouble with Chart 6 until I listened to Dee's instructions and used markers. The yarn on the couch is what was left of the second ball.
> 
> Size 70" x 36"
> Size 3.25mm needles
> approx 870 yds
> ICE yarn Baby Alpaca Superfine - 40% Baby Alpaca, 35% Merino, 25% Acrylic
> 
> Jan xx


Beautiful! And in my favorite color!!


----------



## -knitter

stevieland said:


> Hi everyone. Just a heads-up on an email phishing scam that was just brought to my attention.
> 
> Sue and Lorraine just told me that they received an email from Dee O'Keefe that made it look like I was buying a new house. (I should be so lucky.) It said:
> 
> _Here is our new Property bought from Remax. Check out this properties.CLICK HERE and log in with your email to our secure web site._
> 
> I had gotten a similar email last week sent from a friend to my other Verizon email account, but since she actually was buying a house, I clicked on it and stupidly logged on with my yahoo account. There were no pics but it went to a Remax site. It was odd, but I ignored it.
> 
> Then, a few days later, I was notified by Yahoo that my email account had been accessed by someone other than myself and that I should change my password which I did. I didn't put two and two together at the time. But I guess the damage was done.
> 
> I googled to get more info about this and apparently it is an email phishing scam from Remax, not a virus. They hack an email account and then send that email out to all the contacts of the person who was hacked. So anyone who received a pattern directly from me could potentially get this email.
> 
> Again, please note that is it not a virus but just an advertising scam, thank goodness. I would advise against opening the email, but if you do by accident, just don't do anything else but open it and then delete it.
> 
> Sorry about that. This is the first time this has ever happened to me.


Thanks for the clarification, Dee. I got it too. I opened it, but I didn't log in. Hope that keeps me in the clear! :roll:


----------



## seamus

Oh, my goodness - I think I've caught that bug as well. 
Altho I didn't realise what it was. All I know is that I spend hours and hours looking through yarns on my computer. If I see a new name, I'm in there like a dirty shirt - all else forgotten. Is there a cure for this ladies? I think I'm lucky in a way because a lot of these places won't accept my Canadian money. Just as well I suppose, little do they know what they are missing, a case of kill everything you don't know, and then who do they sell to? Talk about intellitence. Where is it? Keep smiling, seaumus.


----------



## Jenwild

seamus, I thought it was only the down under colonials that had trouble with internet shopping !! But perhaps we are not alone.....keep trying I'm absolutely sure you will find a way and if all else fails send me a message and I'll share some of my ebay sources with you LOL.


----------



## seamus

LOL then miss Wild? I can't get back on to either E.Bay or Pay Pal, because I had the nerve to let my husband die, then moved to be near my daughter.How impudent can you get. I have tried, but it doesn't work. Maybe they can see my face, and don't like the look of it? Anyway Jen you keep having fun with your internet shopping. Best, Seamus.


----------



## Jenwild

Sometimes it's like the gremlins just don't get us !! Cheers


----------



## Bethknits79

I also got that e-mail Dee. I opened it when I saw it was from you but I did not go to the link. I deleted it because I didn't think it looked right. I mean why would Dee send me something that wasn't about knitting? LOL.


----------



## PATCHER

Oooooops, I opened it. No problem so far, but I will keep a close eye on things.


----------



## mamared1949

Well, I can see the finish line, I think. I am on row 7 of the large border chart. To say that is has been a challenge would be an understatement.

I am very anxious to get going on Glenallen, but must finish this one first.

Thanks to everyone for your encouragement when I wanted to give up.

Linda


----------



## stevieland

mamared1949 said:


> Well, I can see the finish line, I think. I am on row 7 of the large border chart. To say that is has been a challenge would be an understatement.
> 
> I am very anxious to get going on Glenallen, but must finish this one first.
> 
> Thanks to everyone for your encouragement when I wanted to give up.
> 
> Linda


I am so happy to hear that! The next chart is a piece of cake compared to the rest of it. I'm so proud of you that you stuck with it. And I can't wait to see the end result of your efforts. That will be one hard-earned shawl!


----------



## EqLady

I don't think I got it, but I've had so many other computer issues, it may have gotten lost. Spent the last three DAYS on the phone with Microsoft/India trying to rebuild the computer from hell, so lots of catching up to do. Nadira still in the guest room, now begging to be blocked, and yarn and needles for Glenallen staring me in the face. And all the forums to catch up on!


----------



## stevieland

EqLady said:


> I don't think I got it, but I've had so many other computer issues, it may have gotten lost. Spent the last three DAYS on the phone with Microsoft/India trying to rebuild the computer from hell, so lots of catching up to do. Nadira still in the guest room, now begging to be blocked, and yarn and needles for Glenallen staring me in the face. And all the forums to catch up on!


You have my condolences if you've spent even a minute on a computer help line much less 3 days. The last time they "helped" me they had me wipe out my hard drive and start over. I found out later that there was an easy fix to my problem. Ggggrrrrggghhh. Good luck with everything!


----------



## EqLady

stevieland said:


> EqLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> I don't think I got it, but I've had so many other computer issues, it may have gotten lost. Spent the last three DAYS on the phone with Microsoft/India trying to rebuild the computer from hell, so lots of catching up to do. Nadira still in the guest room, now begging to be blocked, and yarn and needles for Glenallen staring me in the face. And all the forums to catch up on!
> 
> 
> 
> You have my condolences if you've spent even a minute on a computer help line much less 3 days. The last time they "helped" me they had me wipe out my hard drive and start over. I found out later that there was an easy fix to my problem. Ggggrrrrggghhh. Good luck with everything!
Click to expand...

That is actually what they had to do - they were able to isolate and remove the viruses but Windows was so corrupted it wouldn't repair itself. On the third 8-hour day the technician was able to get around all the issues and reinstall Windows. I had decided yestserday morning to ask for a realistic assessment on the odds of success, and this person was sure he could get there. I had recently backed everything up, both to disk and cloud, but otherwise am starting over. When this four year old Dell gives up the ghost, I'm heading to the Apple store!


----------



## stevieland

EqLady said:


> That is actually what they had to do - they were able to isolate and remove the viruses but Windows was so corrupted it wouldn't repair itself. On the third 8-hour day the technician was able to get around all the issues and reinstall Windows. I had decided yestserday morning to ask for a realistic assessment on the odds of success, and this person was sure he could get there. I had recently backed everything up, both to disk and cloud, but otherwise am starting over. When this four year old Dell gives up the ghost, I'm heading to the Apple store!


I just bought a Toshiba laptop for under $500 that rocks. And I had a Dell desktop for over 10 years that I never turned off and it never died, it just didn't have any space left on the hard drive, which was good excuse to get a new one. Does Apple have their help desk still in the US? This laptop is just my extra computer, but I'm enjoying doing my design work today on the kitchen table while looking at the nice garden instead of being in a dark home office. But it has more memory and storage capacity than my 3 year old desktop.


----------



## seamus

Must check this out Dee - your new toshiba sounds just what I'm looking for. I have a 3 yr old. lap top that leaves much to be desired. Seamus.


----------



## seamus

It's me again - I wasn't paying attention to that Tosheba. Where does it rock to - does it rock right of the table? I don't think I could write while it was rocking,so I will scrub that, and look for one that dances. Seaums.


----------



## AlderRose

Modern technology is something else. When I quit work just over 3 years ago, I asked DH for an Apple computer like the one I had at work. It's one of those with all the "guts" in the screen itself. Recently, DH has added an external hard drive as a back up system because I have so much "stuff" on this thing. It's been so long since either of our computers, or the Apples DH uses at work have had problems, that I don't remember the last time he had to call for tech help.


----------



## -knitter

Nadira and I are fighting again. I've done row 11 of Chart 7 three times now. I thought I had it right, but somehow I have 6 too many stitches, so back to the lifeline. One lifeline farther back lost several stitches when I was counting a row and not paying attention (  ). Would you believe I actually dropped a stitch in the 3 stitch border??? I'm giving her, and ME, a rest before I go completely nuts!!


----------



## CathyAnn

-knitter said:


> Nadira and I are fighting again. I've done row 11 of Chart 7 three times now. I thought I had it right, but somehow I have 6 too many stitches, so back to the lifeline. One lifeline farther back lost several stitches when I was counting a row and not paying attention (  ). Would you believe I actually dropped a stitch in the 3 stitch border??? I'm giving her, and ME, a rest before I go completely nuts!!


A rest! That's what I do when I'm having a problem, especially when tired. I leave it for the next day and am always able to fix the problem (so far, so good).


----------



## EqLady

Here is my finished Nadira, at long last! Made of Madelinetosh Lace, 100% superwash merino wool. Color is Alabaster, not even close to white, but more of a pale gold with a little more brown than yellow in it.


----------



## stevieland

EqLady said:


> Here is my finished Nadira, at long last! Made of Madelinetosh Lace, 100% superwash merino wool. Color is Alabaster, not even close to white, but more of a pale gold with a little more brown than yellow in it.


Allow me to be the first to say that your Nadira is absolutely exquisite!!! Gorgeous knitting, superb blocking and the color is amazing. You knocked this one out of the ball park! I LOVE IT!!! :thumbup:

P.S. Did you choose the yarn color to match your cat???


----------



## britgirl

EqLady said:


> Here is my finished Nadira, at long last! Made of Madelinetosh Lace, 100% superwash merino wool. Color is Alabaster, not even close to white, but more of a pale gold with a little more brown than yellow in it.


Beautiful work. Love the colour!

Sue


----------



## jan1ce

What a beautiful colour, your shawl is gorgeous!

Jan xx


----------



## stevieland

-knitter said:


> Nadira and I are fighting again. I've done row 11 of Chart 7 three times now. I thought I had it right, but somehow I have 6 too many stitches, so back to the lifeline. One lifeline farther back lost several stitches when I was counting a row and not paying attention (  ). Would you believe I actually dropped a stitch in the 3 stitch border??? I'm giving her, and ME, a rest before I go completely nuts!!


I am so sorry!!! Bad Nadira! It does seems like y'all might need a "time out." 

Then you can come back refreshed and show her who is boss!


----------



## umozabeads

Eqlady: your Nadira is fabulous!


----------



## CathyAnn

Alabaster isn't anything like the pictures. I love, love this color! Your knitting and blocking are perfect! I'll bet the cat approves... :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## EqLady

Artie was playing with the corner of the shawl. I had to be quick with the camera to keep him from eating it! He is a cream persian, more in the tan/pink range, than Nadira's tan/yellow. But they are close! Thanks all for the compliments. I'm on the second repeat of Chart 2 of Glenallen - had to put it down when I discovered that I couldn't knit while I was watching the race and three channels of Olympics!! :-(


----------



## agnescr

Eqlady you made a beautiful job of your shawl and your cat is delightful :-D


----------



## mamared1949

Well as if I haven't had enough problems with Nadira, I am running out of yarn on row 9 of chart 7. Just perfect!!! I may not have any hair left after this cause I will have pulled it all out. 
Linda


----------



## EqLady

Thanks, Agnescr - and Artie's delightful except when he's picking on his smaller brother! He really is sweet, but he thinks I'm his chair when I'm sitting down - I'm slowly training him that yarn means I'm not his chair!


----------



## agnescr

lol that will only work whilst it suits him


----------



## nanciann

Eqlady your Nadira is so very lovely. Such a wonderful job you have done with this design.


----------



## Jenwild

Eqlady your shawl is lovely like the others have said, and your cat is cool too. Have you started looking at what next yet..........this lace knitting is just so addictive but the rewards are well worth it when your compliments come not only from your friends but when you wear your shawl and complete strangers notice how lovely it is, enjoy !!


----------



## Debiknit

EqLady, your shawl looks like old fashioned lace. So delicate and light and airy. I can picture an old fashion long dress, with that shawl draped around someones shoulders. Very sophisticated looking. Awsome. Love it. Will have to try a color like that.


----------



## EqLady

Thanks, everyone - I'll have to admit that I've run into spider webs with more body than that yarn! I think I like the Jaggerspun I'm using now on Glenallen better than that one - it seems to have a little more body.


----------



## nanciann

EqLady said:


> Thanks, everyone - I'll have to admit that I've run into spider webs with more body than that yarn! I think I like the Jaggerspun I'm using now on Glenallen better than that one - it seems to have a little more body.


I agree with you on that. I enjoy working with Jaggerspun Zephyr and it seems to make the design just pop out.


----------



## stevieland

Hi everyone. I was just wondering how many people have finished their Nadiras at this point. And if not, if you are still working on it, or if you got discouraged and put in down, and so forth. Quite a few folks bought the pattern, but I haven't seen as many finished shawls as Alexandra, so I was a bit curious. 

So, a little Nadira roll call...... for those of you we haven't heard from in a while. Thanks for taking the time to answer!


----------



## umozabeads

I had to put mine down until after the Olympics. I am working on an Alexandra, then will finish Nadira.


----------



## Dreamfli

Done!working on glenallen,Wilshire and an alex


----------



## grannysk

stevieland said:


> Hi everyone. I was just wondering how many people have finished their Nadiras at this point. And if not, if you are still working on it, or if you got discouraged and put in down, and so forth. Quite a few folks bought the pattern, but I haven't seen as many finished shawls as Alexandra, so I was a bit curious.
> 
> So, a little Nadira roll call...... for those of you we haven't heard from in a while. Thanks for taking the time to answer!


I have put Nadira aside for awhile ~ in fact the weather is too hot here right now to knit. I don't have a/c


----------



## Dreamfli

Just an aside I found Nadira to be easy. I had problems because I can't count and I also want to fiddle with the pattern, glen Allen has been giving me fits though.


----------



## PATCHER

I took my Nadira with me on my trip to see new GS in Tennesee, but didn't touch it. Spent my time holding the baby & playing with big-brother who is 18 months old. The rest of my trip was in motels with poor lighting; I should have taken my Ott light with me. I returned home this evening & will be back at the Nadira soon.


----------



## Carolannknits

I'm still working on her. We have a love-hate relationship going. I'm on the beginning of chart 6. I'm trying to develop a fondness for lace wt yarn, it's not happening so far. I keep dropping stitches, so I'm going slow. Every once in a while, she's in a time out. I almost set it aside a couple of times, but I'm stubborn and I will finish!


----------



## CathyAnn

Carolannknits said:


> ...I'm trying to develop a fondness for lace wt yarn, it's not happening so far. ...


You are not alone. I'm having a hard time liking lace weight yarn too. I've use two kinds so far. The Madelinetosh Lace that I used on my Nadira is OK. The Jaggerspun Zephyr I'm using on my Glenallen ... well, the jury is still out.

Oh, I almost forgot. I used a heavy lace weight on my Ashton. I'm trying to see if that caused more gray hair. If it didn't, it's a miracle!


----------



## roed2er

I put my Nadira away to work on Glenallen --- I love the yarn I have for Nadira and it was going together very well but I had heard the Glenallen was tougher and so I wanted to do it right along with the KAL. I made it up thru chart 4 before I put it aside. Never fear, as soon as Glenallen is done, I will finish the poor neglected Nadira.


----------



## Quitnknit

Just started Nadira today. Am using fingering weight yarn.


----------



## Grammy Bert

I am still working on my Nadira--Chart 5, Row 9. It is taking
a long time but slowly getting there.

Grammy Bert


----------



## SweetLorraine

Nadira is in the que somewhere. Once I finish the Sheep Shawl by Evelyn Clark, Glenallen is next...as you know, that has been my first love for MANY months.


----------



## Silverowl

I have finished my Nadira, but she is waiting to be blocked and then will need to get someone to take photo for me.


----------



## stevieland

SweetLorraine said:


> Nadira is in the que somewhere. Once I finish the Sheep Shawl by Evelyn Clark, Glenallen is next...as you know, that has been my first love for MANY months.


I love that Sheep Shawl. I have the pattern, although I'm not sure when I will ever get to knitting it!!!


----------



## mamared1949

I am waiting for yarn to arrive to finish the last 5-6 rows. I refused to let it get the best of me


----------



## Debiknit

My Nadira is finished. Either it was easier than the other
shawls or I am learning to knit shawls better. I really
breezed thru it, using lifelines, without having to frog
at all. I caught a few mistakes along the way, easily fixed.
I was really surprised at how well it went. 
I need to block it, but with the humidity we have right now
I will have to wait or I'll have a moldy shawl. As soon as
possible will block and post pictures. I worked tight and
it seems to be more of a shawlette than a full sized shawl.
Will see when blocked. Will do this one again.


----------



## Dreamfli

Disaster night at my house. Glen Allen tore back to last lifeline for the second time. The diamonds on chart three transition were all wonky. Dark yarn isn't helping.

Wilshire hanging to dry after I spilled a full bowl of beans and barbecue sauce on it. Second time it's had to have a bath before finishing. 

Afraid to pick up anything else.


----------



## CathyAnn

Dreamfli said:


> Disaster night at my house. Glen Allen tore back to last lifeline for the second time. The diamonds on chart three transition were all wonky. Dark yarn isn't helping.
> 
> Wilshire hanging to dry after I spilled a full bowl of beans and barbecue sauce on it. Second time it's had to have a bath before finishing.
> 
> Afraid to pick up anything else.


My hair wants to stand on end! :shock: And, oh, your poor Wilshire!

I sounds like it can only get better from here!


----------



## AlderRose

It was cool enough here Sunday morning that I wore my Nadira to church. It's supposed to be summer, right??? Nadira sure felt good until the early morning chill finally wore off.

I have officially started a square baby shawl using the Ashton pattern. I'm using Natura, sport & baby wintuk that I got at a 2nd hand shop. I'm hoping that 7 ounces will be enough. There's no yardage given on the label. Between converting the triangular shawl pattern to a square baby shawl and using yardageless yarn, this is going to be quite the adventure. It was more than an adventure working with 5 double point needles at the teeny tiny center, but it's getting easier now that I'm far enough to be working the design.


----------



## roed2er

That is the same place I had trouble - my diamonds were skewed slightly to right each repeat but the first. Frogged back to the end of the 1/2 chart once and still off so frogged back to the beginning of the 1/2 chart. Let's cheer each other on! Debi



Dreamfli said:


> Disaster night at my house. Glen Allen tore back to last lifeline for the second time. The diamonds on chart three transition were all wonky. Dark yarn isn't helping.
> 
> Wilshire hanging to dry after I spilled a full bowl of beans and barbecue sauce on it. Second time it's had to have a bath before finishing.
> 
> Afraid to pick up anything else.


----------



## Dreamfli

roed2er said:


> That is the same place I had trouble - my diamonds were skewed slightly to right each repeat but the first. Frogged back to the end of the 1/2 chart once and still off so frogged back to the beginning of the 1/2 chart. Let's cheer each other on! Debi
> 
> 
> 
> Dreamfli said:
> 
> 
> 
> Disaster night at my house. Glen Allen tore back to last lifeline for the second time. The diamonds on chart three transition were all wonky. Dark yarn isn't helping.
> 
> Wilshire hanging to dry after I spilled a full bowl of beans and barbecue sauce on it. Second time it's had to have a bath before finishing.
> 
> Afraid to pick up anything else.
Click to expand...

Glen Allen is in time out. I will try again tomorrow with it. Good luck with yours.


----------



## SweetLorraine

stevieland said:


> SweetLorraine said:
> 
> 
> 
> Nadira is in the que somewhere. Once I finish the Sheep Shawl by Evelyn Clark, Glenallen is next...as you know, that has been my first love for MANY months.
> 
> 
> 
> I love that Sheep Shawl. I have the pattern, although I'm not sure when I will ever get to knitting it!!!
Click to expand...

Lordy! With all of us always pushing you for the next design, I don't know when you would have time for knitting anyone else's design. Even though I "cheat on you" by knitting other's designs...I have all of your patterns so far in my knitting que (or have already knitted them at least once)!

:lol:


----------



## AlderRose

SweetLorraine said:


> stevieland said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SweetLorraine said:
> 
> 
> 
> Nadira is in the que somewhere. Once I finish the Sheep Shawl by Evelyn Clark, Glenallen is next...as you know, that has been my first love for MANY months.
> 
> 
> 
> I love that Sheep Shawl. I have the pattern, although I'm not sure when I will ever get to knitting it!!!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Lordy! With all of us always pushing you for the next design, I don't know when you would have time for knitting anyone else's design. Even though I "cheat on you" by knitting other's designs...I have all of your patterns so far in my knitting que (or have already knitted them at least once)!
> 
> :lol:
Click to expand...

Amen to that.

I checked that sheep shawl out, and was sorely tempted, then started wondering if that pattern had the easy-to-read charts like Dee's??, THEN remembered all of the 2nd & 3rd shawls I wanted to make from Dee's shawl designs, and that was that.

My new "adventure" is the Ashton Shawlette converted to a baby shawl.


----------



## roed2er

Pacific Rose -- Wow! Now I have to ask; did you chart the conversion or just how did you convert this triangle to a square? That is so cool! Debi


----------



## Carolannknits

Pacific Rose said:


> SweetLorraine said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> stevieland said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SweetLorraine said:
> 
> 
> 
> Nadira is in the que somewhere. Once I finish the Sheep Shawl by Evelyn Clark, Glenallen is next...as you know, that has been my first love for MANY months.
> 
> 
> 
> I love that Sheep Shawl. I have the pattern, although I'm not sure when I will ever get to knitting it!!!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Lordy! With all of us always pushing you for the next design, I don't know when you would have time for knitting anyone else's design. Even though I "cheat on you" by knitting other's designs...I have all of your patterns so far in my knitting que (or have already knitted them at least once)!
> 
> :lol:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Amen to that.
> 
> I checked that sheep shawl out, and was sorely tempted, then started wondering if that pattern had the easy-to-read charts like Dee's??, THEN remembered all of the 2nd & 3rd shawls I wanted to make from Dee's shawl designs, and that was that.
> 
> My new "adventure" is the Ashton Shawlette converted to a baby shawl.
Click to expand...

I made the sheep shawl and it was quite the challenge. It was my first attempt at lace knitting with lace yarn and a chart. The directions include written instructions as well. It came out pretty good, tho.


----------



## AlderRose

roed2er said:


> Pacific Rose -- Wow! Now I have to ask; did you chart the conversion or just how did you convert this triangle to a square? That is so cool! Debi


Dee reminded me to leave off the garter edge that the triangle shawl has, AND that it would be a pain to work with the double pointed needles at first. It took about 5 tries to get the thing started before I didn't loose a needle in the process. Boy, did I feel clumsy for a while!

I started with 8 stitches: 2 on each of 4 double pointed needles. Then knit a round. I marked the beginning of the round with a safety pin.

3nd Rnd: K1 (corner st), YO, K1 (center side st), YO... on each of the four needles.
Knit a round.

5th Rnd: K1, YO, K3, YO
Knit a round.

Continue increasing with YO's and alternating increase and plain rows until there are enough stitches to begin working the design in Chart 1.

Dee suggested using lattice work in the outer edge. I like the sound of that. Since this is acrylic yarn and will be getting washed a lot, I'm thinking about "killing" it so the new momma won't have to do any more than wash & dry it.


----------



## AlderRose

Carolannknits said:


> Pacific Rose said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SweetLorraine said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> stevieland said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SweetLorraine said:
> 
> 
> 
> Nadira is in the que somewhere. Once I finish the Sheep Shawl by Evelyn Clark, Glenallen is next...as you know, that has been my first love for MANY months.
> 
> 
> 
> I love that Sheep Shawl. I have the pattern, although I'm not sure when I will ever get to knitting it!!!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Lordy! With all of us always pushing you for the next design, I don't know when you would have time for knitting anyone else's design. Even though I "cheat on you" by knitting other's designs...I have all of your patterns so far in my knitting que (or have already knitted them at least once)!
> 
> :lol:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Amen to that.
> 
> I checked that sheep shawl out, and was sorely tempted, then started wondering if that pattern had the easy-to-read charts like Dee's??, THEN remembered all of the 2nd & 3rd shawls I wanted to make from Dee's shawl designs, and that was that.
> 
> My new "adventure" is the Ashton Shawlette converted to a baby shawl.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I made the sheep shawl and it was quite the challenge. It was my first attempt at lace knitting with lace yarn and a chart. The directions include written instructions as well. It came out pretty good, tho.
Click to expand...

How did the charts compare to Dee's? I was really really tempted because of the sheep.


----------



## SweetLorraine

Pacific Rose said:


> roed2er said:
> 
> 
> 
> Pacific Rose -- Wow! Now I have to ask; did you chart the conversion or just how did you convert this triangle to a square? That is so cool! Debi
> 
> 
> 
> Dee reminded me to leave off the garter edge that the triangle shawl has, AND that it would be a pain to work with the double pointed needles at first. It took about 5 tries to get the thing started before I didn't loose a needle in the process. Boy, did I feel clumsy for a while!
> 
> I started with 8 stitches: 2 on each of 4 double pointed needles. Then knit a round. I marked the beginning of the round with a safety pin.
> 
> 3nd Rnd: K1 (corner st), YO, K1 (center side st), YO... on each of the four needles.
> Knit a round.
> 
> 5th Rnd: K1, YO, K3, YO
> Knit a round.
> 
> Continue increasing with YO's and alternating increase and plain rows until there are enough stitches to begin working the design in Chart 1.
> 
> Dee suggested using lattice work in the outer edge. I like the sound of that. Since this is acrylic yarn and will be getting washed a lot, I'm thinking about "killing" it so the new momma won't have to do any more than wash & dry it.
Click to expand...

Very cool!!


----------



## SweetLorraine

How did the charts compare to Dee's? I was really really tempted because of the sheep.[/quote]

The charts are smaller (I bought the pattern in a LYS, so I couldn't make the pdf file print larger). But I am not having any problems with the charts. It is a fun knit...I have completed the sunshine and almost completed the orchard.


----------



## stevieland

Dreamfli said:


> Disaster night at my house. Glen Allen tore back to last lifeline for the second time. The diamonds on chart three transition were all wonky. Dark yarn isn't helping.
> 
> Wilshire hanging to dry after I spilled a full bowl of beans and barbecue sauce on it. Second time it's had to have a bath before finishing.
> 
> Afraid to pick up anything else.


You poor woman! I don't know what's worse, the frogging or spilling beans on your lace shawl. How the heck did that happen? I would have freaked out.


----------



## stevieland

SweetLorraine said:


> ....Even though I "cheat on you" by knitting other's designs...I have all of your patterns so far in my knitting que (or have already knitted them at least once)!
> 
> :lol:


 :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:

Here is a case where I'm glad to be cheated on since I can only design so fast! And there are so many other wonderful patterns out there to be sure. I love Evelyn Clark's designs. She has been an inspiration to me. Her book "Knitting Lace Triangles" was my first foray into trying to figure out the construction of shawls. It didn't make much sense to me at the time, but it was a start.


----------



## stevieland

Pacific Rose said:


> I checked that sheep shawl out, and was sorely tempted, then started wondering if that pattern had the easy-to-read charts like Dee's??, THEN remembered all of the 2nd & 3rd shawls I wanted to make from Dee's shawl designs, and that was that.
> 
> My new "adventure" is the Ashton Shawlette converted to a baby shawl.


Awwwwww.... thanks! I so enjoy seeing your beautiful versions of my patterns, that I am pleased that I get to look forward to more!

And now, regarding your shawl--that looks great! I can't wait to see it all done.


----------



## Carolannknits

SweetLorraine said:


> How did the charts compare to Dee's? I was really really tempted because of the sheep.


The charts are smaller (I bought the pattern in a LYS, so I couldn't make the pdf file print larger). But I am not having any problems with the charts. It is a fun knit...I have completed the sunshine and almost completed the orchard.[/quote]

I bought mine at my LYS and couldn't make them bigger either without a trip to a copy shop. I find Dee's charts easier to follow. It's a beautiful pattern. Love the whole picture thing.


----------



## Squirrely Shirley

stevieland said:


> Hi everyone. I was just wondering how many people have finished their Nadiras at this point. And if not, if you are still working on it, or if you got discouraged and put in down, and so forth. Quite a few folks bought the pattern, but I haven't seen as many finished shawls as Alexandra, so I was a bit curious.
> 
> So, a little Nadira roll call...... for those of you we haven't heard from in a while. Thanks for taking the time to answer!


Hi Dee, just a note to let you know that I have purchased all of your patterns so I will have them. I have completed Ashton and am a couple of rows from completing Alexandria. I plan to continue purchasing all of your patterns and then work them as I can. I love them all and it is exciting to know that I have them in my "pattern stash." Looking forward to many years of seeing, knitting, and wearing your lovely designs.
Shirley


----------



## CathyAnn

As far as I'm concerned, Dee's charts cannot be beaten. I'm definitely spoiled!


----------



## AlderRose

Yep! I'm spoiled, too. I really like Dee's charts plus they are available on-line and can be enlarged with a little computer know-how. And we can mark them up and reprint as many times as we need to. They just can't be beat! 

I've gotta really like someone else's design before I suject myself to the stress of fussing with a written pattern or poorly done charts.


----------



## CathyAnn

Pacific Rose said:


> I've gotta really like someone else's design before I suject myself to the stress of fussing with a written pattern or poorly done charts.


Amen to that!


----------



## Dreamfli

stevieland said:


> Dreamfli said:
> 
> 
> 
> Disaster night at my house. Glen Allen tore back to last lifeline for the second time. The diamonds on chart three transition were all wonky. Dark yarn isn't helping.
> 
> Wilshire hanging to dry after I spilled a full bowl of beans and barbecue sauce on it. Second time it's had to have a bath before finishing.
> 
> Afraid to pick up anything else.
> 
> 
> 
> You poor woman! I don't know what's worse, the frogging or spilling beans on your lace shawl. How the heck did that happen? I would have freaked out.
Click to expand...

I tried not to freak, my DH helped me clean up the mess. I use a computer type stand to hold my iPad while I'm knitting. New kitten in the house jumped on the stand where I had laid my knitting too. I was trying to get him down. Managed that without turning over my stand. I sat back down and my bowl just slipped right out of my hand and landed upside down on my shawl. I almost cried. I get that all cleaned up, eat dinner, pick up the glen Allen and realize I have to tear out twenty rows. I did the frogging and didn't touch anything else till two hours later. Alexandra is the only one I have made any forward progress on.


----------



## mamared1949

Well glory be I finally finished Nadira. It was quite the challenge for me because I somehow forgot how to read. 
I will block it tomorrow and post pictures after that. I would given up if not for everyone here and their encouragement. So a big thank you to you all and especially to Dee. 

Linda


----------



## AlderRose

Congratulations Linda. We will be anxiously waiting to see your Nadira.


----------



## Deeknits

My Nadira is in a holding pattern. At first I was waiting on some beads, then I discovered I didn't order enough. With everything else going on around here I've just sort of lost interest. I know part of it is how long it takes me to complete a shawl, I need something quick right now! I've been thinking of a lace scarf or even a rectangular wrap.

Whatever I do, however long the break is...I'll be back to Nadira and then Edwina.


----------



## MEknitter

I've finally gotten more comfortable with the lace-weight yarn! I'm on vacation to Yellowstone/Tetons and environs and have gotten a surprising amount done. I was afraid it would be too "fussy" for travelling, but not so. I'm so excited! Working on chart 4 - there is HOPE! Now, maybe I'm crazy, but I bought some beads to put on this one. Can someone tell me the best way to crochet them on - on the knit side or on the purl side, or doesn't it matter?


----------



## PATCHER

MEknitter said:


> I've finally gotten more comfortable with the lace-weight yarn! I'm on vacation to Yellowstone/Tetons and environs and have gotten a surprising amount done. I was afraid it would be too "fussy" for travelling, but not so. I'm so excited! Working on chart 4 - there is HOPE! Now, maybe I'm crazy, but I bought some beads to put on this one. Can someone tell me the best way to crochet them on - on the knit side or on the purl side, or doesn't it matter?


I am placing beads on my Nadira, a first for me (the beading, not the lace). I am crocheting them in on the knit side & it appears to be working. My only problem is it goes very slowly. I am on row 23 of #6 border & it is taking me 1 1/2 hrs. to do one pattern row. Persistence! Persistence! Persistence! It will get done!


----------



## britgirl

I have crocheted mine on both knit and purl rows on different shawls and either seems to work fine. Yes, it is very time consuming. I just beaded an Ashton shawl and it was taking close to an hour per row.

Sue


MEknitter said:


> I've finally gotten more comfortable with the lace-weight yarn! I'm on vacation to Yellowstone/Tetons and environs and have gotten a surprising amount done. I was afraid it would be too "fussy" for travelling, but not so. I'm so excited! Working on chart 4 - there is HOPE! Now, maybe I'm crazy, but I bought some beads to put on this one. Can someone tell me the best way to crochet them on - on the knit side or on the purl side, or doesn't it matter?


----------



## -knitter

stevieland said:


> Hi everyone. I was just wondering how many people have finished their Nadiras at this point. And if not, if you are still working on it, or if you got discouraged and put in down, and so forth. Quite a few folks bought the pattern, but I haven't seen as many finished shawls as Alexandra, so I was a bit curious.
> 
> So, a little Nadira roll call...... for those of you we haven't heard from in a while. Thanks for taking the time to answer!


I have finished Nadira, my version. I ran out of yarn at the end, and I never did figure out row 11 of chart 7, SO ---- I added a double strand of black recycled cashmere and did my own thing for the border ( the shawl is dark green). I have been without a pc for a week since my modem went up. I and tech support got everything going again just today. I still have to block her and take her picture. I'll post soon, I hope. :roll:


----------



## mamared1949

well I am trying to post pictures of my finished Nadira and everytime I hit send my pictures get deleted, so will keep trying.


----------



## britgirl

Are you trying to post it here? I had a problem one time, where it posted what I had written but omitted the pics. I was able to go back in and it allowed me to add a new attachment and that worked.

Sue


mamared1949 said:


> well I am trying to post pictures of my finished Nadira and everytime I hit send my pictures get deleted, so will keep trying.


----------



## mamared1949

Yea I tried that and it deleted them with that too. Maybe it is too ugly to let me post. ))


----------



## stevieland

mamared1949 said:


> well I am trying to post pictures of my finished Nadira and everytime I hit send my pictures get deleted, so will keep trying.


Are you previewing your post first? Because if so, the pics will go away. So you would type you text in the white box, then go below to the "File/picture attachments:", click "browse", find the pic on your computer and select it.

Then, *do not click on Preview* or the pics will go away. Just click Send.

If that is what you did and they are still deleted, I'm not sure what is happening. You can PM me if you like and we can figure it out.


----------



## stevieland

mamared1949 said:


> Yea I tried that and it deleted them with that too. Maybe it is too ugly to let me post. ))


Oh my. I'll admit that did make me chuckle for a minute, but then I told myself----STOP!!!!! That is just not right!!!!

Let us say instead that your Nadira has chosen to make us wait extra long for her debut. Sort of building up anticipation, right? Excellent marketing plan!


----------



## YorkieMama

stevieland said:


> Hi everyone. I was just wondering how many people have finished their Nadiras at this point. And if not, if you are still working on it, or if you got discouraged and put in down, and so forth. Quite a few folks bought the pattern, but I haven't seen as many finished shawls as Alexandra, so I was a bit curious.
> 
> So, a little Nadira roll call...... for those of you we haven't heard from in a while. Thanks for taking the time to answer!


I am still trudging along on my Nadira. My work schedule has been grueling and Artie and MS have decided exhaustion would be a fun life experience. I am down to the last 5 rows of the small border and then on to the large border. I just love the Miss Babs Yasmin that I am using for this project. The Jaggerspun that I ordered for Glenallen just came in this week.
I had to take a short break and whip up a stroller afghan for a new baby, I had the idea that it wasn't due till the end of the month, but it arrived right on time, Aug 4th. I think that the end of Aug was wishful thinking on my part. LOL


----------



## mamared1949

I even tried to post in the picture section. I wasn't doing preview but when I clicked on send the pic went away. I will try it later today.


----------



## YorkieMama

I am devastated!!! When I posted this morning before I went to work I was ready to start row, 19 of the small border, now only 10 hours later my beautiful Nadira, all 8 repeats of chart 2, everything, is frogged right back to a ball. 
My little rowdy Yorkie used my lap for a spring board while I was purling row 20 of the small border and at the same moment my left wrist drooped, off came 6" of stitches which ended up unraveling in places for 4 rows. As I tried to pick them up, I discovered I had done 2 different stitches wrong throughout my whole shawl. I am guessing that I was having a case of "MS eye" when I memorized the symbol chart originally and I had made the errors consistently throughout the shawl. I just couldn't leave it..............
So now, my summer's knitting is all undone. 
I am in tears!


----------



## AlderRose

Oh YorkieMama, My heart goes out to you. I couldn't have left it either. But it was your whole summer's knitting.... :-(


----------



## YorkieMama

I am going to put Nadira in a time out for the weekend and sew up the Stroller afghan and wind a few skeins of yarn. There is nothing to do but start over on Monday and hopefully the second go at her will go faster. This is making me more determined than ever to take the last week of August as a "staycation" and just rest and knit before I head back to college the first week of September. Need to have a few days with no alarm clock other than the fur kids.


----------



## AlderRose

Staycations are the best. Just resting and enjoying knitting sounds soooo good. Hopefully, Nadira will behave herself the second time around.


----------



## Youngun

I am so impressed by all you lace knitters. I am still hoping one day to get up the gumption to start the Ashton ... and then out comes the Nadira. OMGoodness which one should I start first? Decisions, decisions!


----------



## britgirl

How awful. I can imagine that you would be devastated. However, having got that far with it, I am sure you are going to start all over and will get it done. You will finish up with a beautiful shawl and a story to tell too about what it took to get there.

Sue


YorkieMama said:


> I am devastated!!! When I posted this morning before I went to work I was ready to start row, 19 of the small border, now only 10 hours later my beautiful Nadira, all 8 repeats of chart 2, everything, is frogged right back to a ball.
> My little rowdy Yorkie used my lap for a spring board while I was purling row 20 of the small border and at the same moment my left wrist drooped, off came 6" of stitches which ended up unraveling in places for 4 rows. As I tried to pick them up, I discovered I had done 2 different stitches wrong throughout my whole shawl. I am guessing that I was having a case of "MS eye" when I memorized the symbol chart originally and I had made the errors consistently throughout the shawl. I just couldn't leave it..............
> So now, my summer's knitting is all undone.
> I am in tears!


----------



## Debiknit

Mammared, do you have google chrome? I could NOT get the
regular google to do the pitures. Thought it was my old
computer acting up and got a new one. Same problem. DH
switched to google chrome and now I can post all my pictures
easily. I don't know much about computers, but this worked
for me. Good luck


----------



## mamared1949

Here is my HUGE Nadira.

Final measurement 72x40 (I ran out of room to stretch it any further), six yes count them six repeats of chart B, size US #6 (by mistake), about 900 yards of fingering weight yarn. The color is green apple, but to me it looks more like army drab.

If I were to make another I would use lace weight yarn and now that I have learned how to read again, I would not have as much trouble with it and it would turn out much, much better than this one. But hey everything in life is a learning experience right?

Linda


----------



## mamared1949

Debiknit, thanks for the suggestion for using google Chrome. It worked, my son-in-law had just installed it on my computer a couple of months ago.

Linda


----------



## stevieland

YorkieMama said:


> I am devastated!!! When I posted this morning before I went to work I was ready to start row, 19 of the small border, now only 10 hours later my beautiful Nadira, all 8 repeats of chart 2, everything, is frogged right back to a ball.
> My little rowdy Yorkie used my lap for a spring board while I was purling row 20 of the small border and at the same moment my left wrist drooped, off came 6" of stitches which ended up unraveling in places for 4 rows. As I tried to pick them up, I discovered I had done 2 different stitches wrong throughout my whole shawl. I am guessing that I was having a case of "MS eye" when I memorized the symbol chart originally and I had made the errors consistently throughout the shawl. I just couldn't leave it..............
> So now, my summer's knitting is all undone.
> I am in tears!


I am soooooo very sorry. Oh my goodness. How heartbreaking. Been there, believe me. There isn't much to say to console you after such an event, but I will say that your next Nadira will mean that much more to you. My circular shawl that I have discussed before where I discovered fatal errors when I was binding off and then ripped back the whole thing is a case in point. It sits on my family room couch at all times. I look at it as a testament to my own tenacity and so when I have to rip back three hours of work like I've done twice in the past two days, I just think of that circular shawl and say to myself, Heck, ripping out three hours work ain't nothing--I've ripped back one month's worth of work before and life went on.

So, my dear, good luck with your new and improved Nadira, after taking the appropriate amount of time to grieve for the first one, and know that we are with you every step of the way to cheer you on to victory!!!!


----------



## stevieland

Linda, you got your pictures posted!!! Yay!!!

I think it looks fantastic. You should be totally proud of your hard work, since it turned out absolutely lovely. That is a very trendy color and will go with a lot of other colors, particularly autumn tones. All "learning experiences" should look so good! :thumbup:


----------



## nanciann

Linda that color is lovely and your shawl is just as beautiful as it can be. Great work!


----------



## PATCHER

My Nadira is progressing very slowly because of the beads. I am finding I need many breaks because my eyes stop focusing on the charts. However, I have discovered something very interesting, and exciting to me. To take a break from the Nadira, I have been searching out new stitches & making dishcloths just to learn new techniques. I am finding it relatively easy because of what I have learned from Dee's patterns. 
1. Use life lines. 2. Read your knitting ( I didn't know how to do this at all before my Ashton). 3. Use frogging & tinking as opportunities to learn new techniques. 4. A mistake is not a failure, it is a learning experience if correctable, a design opportunity if not. 5. KP is loaded with wonderful people from all over the world who are willing to help. Thanks Dee & thanks to all others from an old knitter who has recently been re-ignited to challenge herself!


----------



## stevieland

PATCHER said:


> My Nadira is progressing very slowly because of the beads. I am finding I need many breaks because my eyes stop focusing on the charts. However, I have discovered something very interesting, and exciting to me. To take a break from the Nadira, I have been searching out new stitches & making dishcloths just to learn new techniques. I am finding it relatively easy because of what I have learned from Dee's patterns.
> 1. Use life lines. 2. Read your knitting ( I didn't know how to do this at all before my Ashton). 3. Use frogging & tinking as opportunities to learn new techniques. 4. A mistake is not a failure, it is a learning experience if correctable, a design opportunity if not. 5. KP is loaded with wonderful people from all over the world who are willing to help. Thanks Dee & thanks to all others from an old knitter who has recently been re-ignited to challenge herself!


You are so welcome! People just like you are the reason I released that Ashton pattern. In my mind, that Ashton pattern really is for people who have been knitting for a while but want to stretch their skills and challenge themselves to learn something new. You have a wonderful attitude, and I am going to cut and paste your wise words and use them in the future, giving full credit to you of course!!!

I think that doing washcloths to learn new stitch patterns is a great idea. I just discovered the joys of using knitted washcloths thanks to our Britgirl (Sue) here, who was kind enough to give me a few she had knitted. I'd love to make some for myself, and since I am visiting Michaels with my mom tonight, I'm going to have to get some cotton and go to town! (Even I need a little break from shawls sometimes!)


----------



## YorkieMama

mamared1949 said:


> Here is my HUGE Nadira.
> 
> Final measurement 72x40 (I ran out of room to stretch it any further), six yes count them six repeats of chart B, size US #6 (by mistake), about 900 yards of fingering weight yarn. The color is green apple, but to me it looks more like army drab.
> 
> If I were to make another I would use lace weight yarn and now that I have learned how to read again, I would not have as much trouble with it and it would turn out much, much better than this one. But hey everything in life is a learning experience right?
> 
> Linda


Linda, your shawl is beautiful. Job well done!


----------



## YorkieMama

stevieland said:


> I am soooooo very sorry. Oh my goodness. How heartbreaking. Been there, believe me. There isn't much to say to console you after such an event, but I will say that your next Nadira will mean that much more to you. My circular shawl that I have discussed before where I discovered fatal errors when I was binding off and then ripped back the whole thing is a case in point. It sits on my family room couch at all times. I look at it as a testament to my own tenacity and so when I have to rip back three hours of work like I've done twice in the past two days, I just think of that circular shawl and say to myself, Heck, ripping out three hours work ain't nothing--I've ripped back one month's worth of work before and life went on.
> 
> So, my dear, good luck with your new and improved Nadira, after taking the appropriate amount of time to grieve for the first one, and know that we are with you every step of the way to cheer you on to victory!!!!


Thanks for the support Dee. I will soldier on. I love the design your own shawl concept, it makes each shawl so much more individual. 
I decided that I WOULD take my staycation the last week of August. I need a break from work. I should make some progress on my "to do" basket.


----------



## Debiknit

Linda, glad google chrome worked. Your shawl turned out 
very lovely. Looks light and fluffy and warm. Stitches 
look good, too. Blocking looks fine. I think you did a
great job. The color I agree with you on. Not my favorite
but others seem to like it and maybe someone will fall in
love with it and have to have it. It still is a beautiful
shawl and you did a great job on it. Find a yarn in your
favorite color and look forward to casting on your next
one. Debi


----------



## britgirl

Linda, you did a beautiful job. That's a nice colour for the Fall. You may well find that you have the perfect outfit with which to wear it. It will be nice and warm too. It's amazing too how two different the shawl appears if done in the laceweight. I have made one in each weight and really like both of them.
Sue


----------



## jan1ce

Linda, your shawl is lovely, the colour is just right for the autumn and will look amazing. 

Jan xx


----------



## umozabeads

Beautiful shawl Linda! Umoza


----------



## mamared1949

Thank you everyone for all of you nice comments.

Linda


----------



## AlderRose

Linda, I sure wish all of our "learning experiences" turned out as pretty as your shawl did. I agree with you about the color, it sure doesn't look like any green apples I've seen. It is a beautifully knitted shawl, though. Congratulations on a job well done.


----------



## thegrape

My Nadira is progessing slowly. Not the pattern. It's just me. Finally made it to the end of chart 3. Spent Saturday night at a friend's house. Sat up to do a little knitting after everyone went to bed. They have a new kitten who became interested in my yarn. I reached down to move the yarn out of his reach and the kitten took off, with the yarn somehow attached to him, he dove under the table and around the legs of the chair, dragging my yarn with him. Not too much harm done. The small section I was working on came undone. Had to frog back 4 rows to correct. On a positive found a mistake I hadn't seen and was able to correct that also. I feel for you Yorkiesmom!


----------



## PATCHER

I am binding off my Nadira. It was knit on #4US CN & I am binding off on #6US needles. The edge looks sloppy to me but I am assuming it will block into a smooth edge. Am I correct? I'm not going any further until some of you send me a reply. After all this work I don't want to mess it up. Help, soon, thanks in advance.


----------



## britgirl

Yes, it should be loose, regular for blocking to show up the scallops.

Sue



PATCHER said:


> I am binding off my Nadira. It was knit on #4US CN & I am binding off on #6US needles. The edge looks sloppy to me but I am assuming it will block into a smooth edge. Am I correct? I'm not going any further until some of you send me a reply. After all this work I don't want to mess it up. Help, soon, thanks in advance.


----------



## PATCHER

britgirl said:


> Yes, it should be loose, regular for blocking to show up the scallops.
> 
> Sue
> 
> 
> 
> PATCHER said:
> 
> 
> 
> I am binding off my Nadira. It was knit on #4US CN & I am binding off on #6US needles. The edge looks sloppy to me but I am assuming it will block into a smooth edge. Am I correct? I'm not going any further until some of you send me a reply. After all this work I don't want to mess it up. Help, soon, thanks in advance.
Click to expand...

Thanks Sue for the speedy reply. Now I can continue. Hope to finish up this evening & block this weekend.


----------



## stevieland

PATCHER said:


> I am binding off my Nadira. It was knit on #4US CN & I am binding off on #6US needles. The edge looks sloppy to me but I am assuming it will block into a smooth edge. Am I correct? I'm not going any further until some of you send me a reply. After all this work I don't want to mess it up. Help, soon, thanks in advance.


Yep, the sloppier it looks, the nicer the scallops!


----------



## umozabeads

Yay! I made it to chart 4! I love this Malabrigo lace; it is so soft and light, but gives just enough stretch when you need it. I know its gonna take a couple of days to get to chart 5, but I am actually optimistic about finishing! Umoza


----------



## britgirl

Sounds like you are well on your way.

Keep up the knitting.
Sue


umozabeads said:


> Yay! I made it to chart 4! I love this Malabrigo lace; it is so soft and light, but gives just enough stretch when you need it. I know its gonna take a couple of days to get to chart 5, but I am actually optimistic about finishing! Umoza


----------



## thegrape

Finally nearing the end of chart 6 and it is evident that I will have to start another skein. Any suggesttions for the best way to join the two ends of lace?


----------



## AlderRose

I've been successfully using a variation of the Russian joining method, even though with lace it is a bit more tedious. Watch www.youtube.com/watch?v After I've done the "joining" but BEFORE I pull the splice tight, I unply the two yarn ends and cut the individual plies so that they are staggered. The shortest ply of the staggering process would be about 1.5 inches long. By not having the yarn ends blunt, the join has more of a taper. When I pull the splice tight, I make sure there are no tufts of yarn showing.


----------



## thegrape

Thanks for the input! I'll give it try.


Pacific Rose said:


> I've been successfully using a variation of the Russian joining method, even though with lace it is a bit more tedious. Watch www.youtube.com/watch?v After I've done the "joining" but BEFORE I pull the splice tight, I unply the two yarn ends and cut the individual plies so that they are staggered. The shortest ply of the staggering process would be about 1.5 inches long. By not having the yarn ends blunt, the join has more of a taper. When I pull the splice tight, I make sure there are no tufts of yarn showing.


----------



## umozabeads

Finished Chart 4 and into chart 5 which I should finish today. These two charts were not bad at all; I love the plain rows, gave my brain a chance to relax! Umoza


----------



## Bethknits79

I know some knitters don't like knots but if you don't mind them try the magic knot. I love it! Someone mentioned it on one of the threads here and it is my favorite method of joining. Look it up on YouTube.


----------



## DanaKay

I use the magic knot on one ply lace yarn, especially at the beginning or end of a row. The braided join on 2 ply on up yarn. I use the braided most often.


----------



## stevieland

You all are so professional! As I've said before, I usually just knit with both yarns for a few stitches and then drop the old yarn. Sometimes I weave it in with a tapestry needle, but usually am too much of a hurry. I'm surprised none of my shawls have fallen apart! Yet????


----------



## britgirl

That's what I have always done too. Maybe I should try one of the other methods, although I have never had a problem before.

Sue


stevieland said:


> You all are so professional! As I've said before, I usually just knit with both yarns for a few stitches and then drop the old yarn. Sometimes I weave it in with a tapestry needle, but usually am too much of a hurry. I'm surprised none of my shawls have fallen apart! Yet????


----------



## AlderRose

I've only been using the Russian join for a year, since I've been on KP, as a matter of fact. I always carried the two yarns together before and have never had a problem with the knitting coming apart. With the lace shawls, though, just the thought of the two ends of yarn working loose somehow.... that's nightmare material... nope, not going to go there.


----------



## umozabeads

A friend who does Shetland shawls taught me to carry the new yarn for several stitches, then work them in later using a slip knot in the beginning. I have done it and you can't see or feel the tiny knot with the lace weights. I have seen the Russian join and at the moment, my hands will not cooperate!


----------



## AlderRose

Just wanted to let you know that Dee's Holbrook Shawl is now available on Ravelry.


----------



## britgirl

Also on Craftsy.com now.

Sue


Pacific Rose said:


> Just wanted to let you know that Dee's Holbrook Shawl is now available on Ravelry.


----------



## Carolannknits

I blocked my Nadira shawl today. The only place I have that is big enough is a double bed. By the time I was done I needed traction. A few mistakes but that's what gives it the original look.


----------



## CathyAnn

Carolannknits said:


> I blocked my Nadira shawl today. The only place I have that is big enough is a double bed. By the time I was done I needed traction. A few mistakes but that's what gives it the original look.


Can't wait to see it!!!


----------



## Grammy Bert

I finally finished my Nadira. I am a slow knitter so it took me a long, long time. Tried to block it today. Am devastated because it started unraveling at one point on the right side. Cannot find any break in the yarn. What could have possibly caused this? This is my fourth attempt at blocking. It did not happen with the Ashton, Alexandra, or Wilshire. I used Madelinetosh lace. Check
out the pictures.


----------



## Dreamfli

Grammy Bert said:


> I finally finished my Nadira. I am a slow knitter so it took me a long, long time. Tried to block it today. Am devastated because it started unraveling at one point on the right side. Cannot find any break in the yarn. What could have possibly caused this? This is my fourth attempt at blocking. It did not happen with the Ashton, Alexandra, or Wilshire. I used Madelinetosh lace. Check
> out the pictures.


 Another person had something like this happen, she thought she dropped a stitch and didnt realize it till blocking.


----------



## stevieland

Grammy Bert said:


> I finally finished my Nadira. I am a slow knitter so it took me a long, long time. Tried to block it today. Am devastated because it started unraveling at one point on the right side. Cannot find any break in the yarn. What could have possibly caused this? This is my fourth attempt at blocking. It did not happen with the Ashton, Alexandra, or Wilshire. I used Madelinetosh lace. Check
> out the pictures.


Grammy Bert, I am so sorry. I feel sick just looking at that... what a horror.

It happened to me once too. I didn't realize I had dropped a stitch. I guess I thought I'd made the stitch but it didn't loop right.

:-( :-( :-( :-( :-(


----------



## CathyAnn

The same thing happened to me on my Ashton, in the border area - a dropped stitch!


----------



## Carolannknits

Happened to be too. I didn't block it hard enough, that tuned out to be a good thing because I found a dropped stitch and was able to catch it.


----------



## susantrail

Hey Nadira knitters I need some help. I am knitting the basic pattern (medium) in fingering/sock weight yarn (Malabrigo sock)on size 6 needles and I am getting concerned that I don't have enough yarn. I have 880 yards (440 times two skeins). I have just completed the wide border and I am worried. Did anyone else knit this size with sock yarn and if so how many yards did it take? Thanks in advance.


----------



## PATCHER

I used fingering weight on #4 needles & it took a little over 900 yards. Good luck, hope you have enough. I was short & had to purchase an extra Hank for the last border.


----------



## CathyAnn

Susan, can you get another hank/ball as insurance?


----------



## stevieland

susantrail said:


> Hey Nadira knitters I need some help. I am knitting the basic pattern (medium) in fingering/sock weight yarn (Malabrigo sock)on size 6 needles and I am getting concerned that I don't have enough yarn. I have 880 yards (440 times two skeins). I have just completed the wide border and I am worried. Did anyone else knit this size with sock yarn and if so how many yards did it take? Thanks in advance.


Susan, if you can weigh what you have left and tell me what weight you had to start, I might be able to help you calculate. You can leave out a couple of rows at the end without it looking odd. I can advise once we see what you have left.

But since you went up 3 needle sizes and are using heavier yarn, you could very well be cutting it a bit close for comfort. Most people who used fingering weight worked fewer repeats of the body charts in order to achieve the same size as the pattern in lace weight.


----------



## susantrail

Thanks for all the help this morning  The Malabrigo sock yarn was 3.5 oz and 440 yards. I have exactly one ounce remaining. I can order another skein, but this yarn is dyed in batches of 10 and I purchsed it in the Spring. It should be close at least. Dee, thanks for your help estimating.


----------



## Debiknit

Finally got Nadira blocked. Dee, I think this was the easiest of all the shawls I've done so far. No mistakes, no frogging and just a little tinking. Now if I can find some yarn for Holbrook I'll be set. I used Knitpicks Shadow yarn 
Color was Blue yonder tonal used just under 2 51g skiens 440 yds each. On size 3 needles. Size 72"x37" done as written..


----------



## Debiknit

The red shawl is just a stockinette st triangle shawl with red heart yarn. Had to have a no brainer for riding in the car and when DH is wandering around the house. Had to wait till Nadira was done with the blocking wires to finish blocking the red one.


----------



## Dreamfli

Debiknit that is a beautiful Nadira, wasn't that yarn a dream to work with.


----------



## stevieland

Debiknit said:


> Finally got Nadira blocked. Dee, I think this was the easiest of all the shawls I've done so far. No mistakes, no frogging and just a little tinking. Now if I can find some yarn for Holbrook I'll be set. I used Knitpicks Shadow yarn
> Color was Blue yonder tonal used just under 2 51g skiens 440 yds each. On size 3 needles. Size 72"x37" done as written..


Wow wow wow! This is absolutely exquisite. What perfect knitting and blocking. You do know that that this particular shawl pattern itself is not any easier by a long shot, you are just becoming a full-on lace diva!!!


----------



## Debiknit

I guess you are a great teacher then Dee. I actually breezed thru this one. Felt almost like Sue, cranking it out. Took forever for the humidity to drop enough to block it in the basement. Thanks for a great pattern and all your kind comments. Thanks to you too Dreamfli.


----------



## CathyAnn

Debiknit, your Nadira is exquisite, and the color is gorgeous! :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: It is just perfect!!!


----------



## lifeline

Debiknit said:


> Finally got Nadira blocked. Dee, I think this was the easiest of all the shawls I've done so far. No mistakes, no frogging and just a little tinking. Now if I can find some yarn for Holbrook I'll be set. I used Knitpicks Shadow yarn
> Color was Blue yonder tonal used just under 2 51g skiens 440 yds each. On size 3 needles. Size 72"x37" done as written..


That is a ery pretty shawl and a lovely shade of blue.


----------



## britgirl

Debi, that is beautiful. Love that colour. You did a fantastic job.

Sue


Debiknit said:


> Finally got Nadira blocked. Dee, I think this was the easiest of all the shawls I've done so far. No mistakes, no frogging and just a little tinking. Now if I can find some yarn for Holbrook I'll be set. I used Knitpicks Shadow yarn
> Color was Blue yonder tonal used just under 2 51g skiens 440 yds each. On size 3 needles. Size 72"x37" done as written..


----------



## susantrail

Thanks for all the help this morning The Malabrigo sock yarn was 3.5 oz and 440 yards. I have exactly one ounce remaining. I can order another skein, but this yarn is dyed in batches of 10 and I purchsed it in the Spring. It should be close at least. Dee, thanks for your help estimating.


----------



## stevieland

susantrail said:


> Thanks for all the help this morning The Malabrigo sock yarn was 3.5 oz and 440 yards. I have exactly one ounce remaining. I can order another skein, but this yarn is dyed in batches of 10 and I purchsed it in the Spring. It should be close at least. Dee, thanks for your help estimating.


You just completed the large border, so you are ready to start the final chart, right?

So according to the shawl progress calculator, you have 14% of your yarn left but you have about 16.5% left of the pattern to finish. So you'll have to probably shorten the last chart. If you remove rows 13 thru 16, you will have 13.5% left of the pattern to finish so you should be fine. The shawl will look perfectly okay like that. The only other option is to get more yarn, because I really don't you are going to make it as the pattern is written. And at least where you are changing the skein won't look bad even if the dye lot is a tad different. So.... whatcha gonna do?


----------



## susantrail

Dear Dee: Thanks for your help, I SO appreciate it. I actually stopped before the last two rows of the large border (the last K and P back). Do you think I should leave those out as well? I could order another skein and see how close the color looks. I love your pattern and would hate to feel I didn't do it justice in the end. I think that's what I'll do. If the color seems too different I will use your plan of leaving out the rows you suggested in the small border. 
Meanwhile last night I cast on my Holbrook with Ella rae Lace Merino. I love the pattern! But, while we are talikng about having enough yarn, I have two skeins for a total of 920 yards. It is a little heavier than lace weight, what do you think? I am using a size 5 needle. Thanks again


----------



## stevieland

susantrail said:


> Dear Dee: Thanks for your help, I SO appreciate it. I actually stopped before the last two rows of the large border (the last K and P back). Do you think I should leave those out as well? I could order another skein and see how close the color looks. I love your pattern and would hate to feel I didn't do it justice in the end. I think that's what I'll do. If the color seems too different I will use your plan of leaving out the rows you suggested in the small border.
> Meanwhile last night I cast on my Holbrook with Ella rae Lace Merino. I love the pattern! But, while we are talikng about having enough yarn, I have two skeins for a total of 920 yards. It is a little heavier than lace weight, what do you think? I am using a size 5 needle. Thanks again


Hi. You will want to work the entire large border for it to be balanced design-wise. So if you leave out those four rows, you are still going to be holding-your-breath close. You could put in a lifeline at the end of chart 5 and just go for it, leaving out those 4 rows that I said, and see what happens. The worst is that a) you run out of yarn or b)you don't and you just don't like the way the revised border looks.

But if you opt to knit the pattern as written and get an extra skein, with this design, I don't even think it would look too bad if the dye lots were different, as there is a clear line of demarcation in the design itself so it would look planned rather than "oh darn, I ran out of yarn!"


----------



## susantrail

Thanks again Dee. I ordered another skein of the Malbrigo sock. I will wait to see how the color looks and then decide. In the meantime I have Holbrook to work on


----------



## susantrail

Do you think I have enough of the Ella rae? 920 yards for the Holbrook? I am loving the center lace on this new pattern. I have done a similar border before on Piper's Journey and it was very fun!


----------



## stevieland

susantrail said:


> Do you think I have enough of the Ella rae? 920 yards for the Holbrook? I am loving the center lace on this new pattern. I have done a similar border before on Piper's Journey and it was very fun!


Sorry, I missed that part of your first message. Yep, you've got plenty. I only use a bit less than 650 for mine. No test knitter used more than 750 if I recall for the pattern size.


----------



## Grammy Bert

Thanks for all of your sympathetic words. I have hidden this
Nadira for now. Hope that when I discover it again I will have
figured out what to do with it. Am starting the Elizabeth. 

Thanks, again!


----------



## susantrail

stevieland said:


> susantrail said:
> 
> 
> 
> Do you think I have enough of the Ella rae? 920 yards for the Holbrook? I am loving the center lace on this new pattern. I have done a similar border before on Piper's Journey and it was very fun!
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry, I missed that part of your first message. Yep, you've got plenty. I only use a bit less than 650 for mine. No test knitter used more than 750 if I recall for the pattern size.
Click to expand...

Perfect, I will work on my Holbrook while waiting on my extra skein for Nadira to come. I'll let you know how close it looks when I get it, Happy Weekend everyone!


----------



## susantrail

susantrail said:


> stevieland said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> susantrail said:
> 
> 
> 
> Do you think I have enough of the Ella rae? 920 yards for the Holbrook? I am loving the center lace on this new pattern. I have done a similar border before on Piper's Journey and it was very fun!
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry, I missed that part of your first message. Yep, you've got plenty. I only use a bit less than 650 for mine. No test knitter used more than 750 if I recall for the pattern size.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Perfect, I will work on my Holbrook while waiting on my extra skein for Nadira to come. I'll let you know how close it looks when I get it, Happy Weekend everyone!
Click to expand...

I received my additional skein of Malabrigo sock yarn for my Nadira yesterday. I couldn't have asked for a closer match. It will be perfect. And speedy service from Jimmy Beans. Yay!


----------



## stevieland

susantrail said:


> I received my additional skein of Malabrigo sock yarn for my Nadira yesterday. I couldn't have asked for a closer match. It will be perfect. And speedy service from Jimmy Beans. Yay!


That is fantastic news! Whew! won't be long now...


----------



## omabear

Here is my shawl knit from Juniper Moon Findley, 100 grams with approx 798 yards. As I show in one of the pics, I used every bit of yarn!!! Last row was a nail biter wondering which would end first!!!! I used the design your own charts section and throughly enjoyed knitting this shawl.


----------



## britgirl

That is beautiful. You did a great job. I love the colour.
Sue


omabear said:


> Here is my shawl knit from Juniper Moon Findley, 100 grams with approx 798 yards. As I show in one of the pics, I used every bit of yarn!!! Last row was a nail biter wondering which would end first!!!! I used the design your own charts section and throughly enjoyed knitting this shawl.


----------



## Dreamfli

I don't know if my nerves would of held out! Sure is pretty.


----------



## CathyAnn

O!M!G! It couldn't have gotten closer without heart failure! Your Nadira is gorgeous. Love the color! :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## momrnbk

You are a brave soul!! Close call indeed. A beautiful Nadira, the color is perfect. Well done.


----------



## stevieland

omabear said:


> Here is my shawl knit from Juniper Moon Findley, 100 grams with approx 798 yards. As I show in one of the pics, I used every bit of yarn!!! Last row was a nail biter wondering which would end first!!!! I used the design your own charts section and throughly enjoyed knitting this shawl.


WOW!!! Your shawl looks fantastic. My heart skipped a beat when I saw how much yarn you had left. I don't think I've ever seen anything cut that close before! Love it!!!! :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Youngun

Beautiful beautiful beautiful. Worth all that stress!!


----------



## lifeline

Jazzee said:


> Beautiful beautiful beautiful. Worth all that stress!!


Did you make the gloves in your avatar? They are beautiful...love the colour combination.


----------



## Youngun

Yes, this was the first pair of gloves I've ever knitted and it was the first project that brought me back to knitting after a 20+year hiatus. Easier than I thought they would be. Thank you for the compliment. They were knitted from the book "Color by Kristin" by Kristin Nicholas. Now that I am back into knitting in a way I never was before, I have a huge stash (bought online) to work through and heaps of projects in mind. I have also joined Ravelry (where my name there is 'youngun') and am enjoying trying different techniques and yarns with each new project.


----------



## lifeline

Jazzee said:


> Yes, this was the first pair of gloves I've ever knitted and it was the first project that brought me back to knitting after a 20+year hiatus. Easier than I thought they would be. Thank you for the compliment. They were knitted from the book "Color by Kristin" by Kristin Nicholas. Now that I am back into knitting in a way I never was before, I have a huge stash (bought online) to work through and heaps of projects in mind. I have also joined Ravelry (where my name there is 'youngun') and am enjoying trying different techniques and yarns with each new project.


That sounds great. I will look out for you on Ravelry.


----------



## susantrail

I cast off on my Nadira last night. Just need to block it. I'll try to post pictures this weekend. It is lovely!


----------



## CathyAnn

I look forward to seeing it!


----------



## marilynnej

Here she is!! I thought that I would never finish this one. First time using laceweight yarn. Once I got used to the teeny tiny yarn things went along pretty smooth. Thank you again Dee for your beautiful pattern, your kindness and support 

Nadira: Yarn used - Knit Picks Shadow in Oregon Coast Heather. Needle size U.S. 3


----------



## DanaKay

That is just lovely! Love the colour. Very nice knit and block. :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## lifeline

marilynnej said:


> Here she is!! I thought that I would never finish this one. First time using laceweight yarn. Once I got used to the teeny tiny yarn things went along pretty smooth. Thank you again Dee for your beautiful pattern, your kindness and support
> 
> Nadira: Yarn used - Knit Picks Shadow in Oregon Coast Heather. Needle size U.S. 3


Oh so beautiful. Wonderful work.


----------



## CathyAnn

Marilynnej, it's gorgeous. You did a wonderful job of knitting and blocking! :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## AlderRose

Congratulations on mastering lace weight yarn and Nadira. Your shawl is gorgeous.


----------



## SweetLorraine

marilynnej said:


> Here she is!! I thought that I would never finish this one. First time using laceweight yarn. Once I got used to the teeny tiny yarn things went along pretty smooth. Thank you again Dee for your beautiful pattern, your kindness and support
> 
> Nadira: Yarn used - Knit Picks Shadow in Oregon Coast Heather. Needle size U.S. 3


VERY nice!!


----------



## Debiknit

Your shawl is lovely. It looks so soft and perfect laying 
there. You just want to wrap it around you.


----------



## marilynnej

Thank you all for your kind words & support. I have only been knitting for a couple of years now. I have seen some gorgeous work on this site from many much more experienced knitters. I can't really take all of the credit. Dee's patterns are just so easy to follow and so well written. It is her that I have to thank! Thank you so much Dee


----------



## stevieland

marilynnej said:


> Thank you all for your kind words & support. I have only been knitting for a couple of years now. I have seen some gorgeous work on this site from many much more experienced knitters. I can't really take all of the credit. Dee's patterns are just so easy to follow and so well written. It is her that I have to thank! Thank you so much Dee


You are welcome and very sweet as well.... but you really deserve all the credit... your Nadira knitting is absolutely stunning. Heck, I was still knitting fun fur garter scarves (I think I was on #20!) after knitting a couple of years! Good for you for pushing yourself right from the start. And it certainly paid off big time. :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## jacobb

I'm about to knit a Nadira for my granddaughter using Paton's Lace Sequin yarn. Fiber content is: Content: 68% Acrylic, 14% Polyester, 9% Wool, 9% Mohair. When it comes to blocking, will I need to "kill" it because of the acrylic content? It's a 2 weight yarn.


----------



## DanaKay

While I have not used this yarn, I would say yes due to the high Acrylic and Polyester content.


----------



## AlderRose

DanaKay said:


> While I have not used this yarn, I would say yes due to the high Acrylic and Polyester content.


I agree with DanaKay, but to make sure nothing bad happens to it I'd do a sample killing before I start knitting the shawl. A "Sample Killing"? Someone needs to find a better term for this process.


----------



## DanaKay

Yes, I am thinking too high a heat may melt the polyester in the yarn. That would spell disaster to your project. 
This would be best swatched and a test block.

A "sample killing"! Good one Rosalie. Since its a sample does that mean its only a little dead?


----------



## AlderRose

Honing your killing skills so that you do a good job when it's time to kill in earnest. Now, what would an FBI agent think? Really! They have enough to do without chasing down weird blocking terms.


----------



## jacobb

Has anyone besides Patcher used beads on their Nadira? I'd like to but I'm having difficulty visualizing where they might go.


----------



## birdgirl

I'm late to the kal but I am knitting my Nadira using yarn I spun from alpaca and silk. Just finished u. Knitting four rows. I had dropped a yarn over, then proceeded to off set the pattern. Its all good again. And I am ready to knit again. I love the way it's looking.


----------



## nanciann

birdgirl said:


> I'm late to the kal but I am knitting my Nadira using yarn I spun from alpaca and silk. Just finished u. Knitting four rows. I had dropped a yarn over, then proceeded to off set the pattern. Its all good again. And I am ready to knit again. I love the way it's looking.


Be sure to post pictures ... If you need help ... give a yell...


----------



## Dreamfli

Have to figure out what to do with my latest Nadira. I didn't have enough yarn to complete the very last chart and now it is rolling up. Not sure if I should try to block it and see if that roll goes away, take it apart and add another color or a different add on lace edging. I don't want to get another 440 yards of this color for the last border. Any ideas??


----------



## stevieland

Dreamfli said:


> Have to figure out what to do with my latest Nadira. I didn't have enough yarn to complete the very last chart and now it is rolling up. Not sure if I should try to block it and see if that roll goes away, take it apart and add another color or a different add on lace edging. I don't want to get another 440 yards of this color for the last border. Any ideas??


Oh No! So sorry about that. Have you done any of that last chart at all? I don't think that roll is going to go away if you bound off on stockinette on that second to last chart. Tell me exactly where you are and what you've done regarding cast off if any.


----------



## Dreamfli

stevieland said:


> Oh No! So sorry about that. Have you done any of that last chart at all? I don't think that roll is going to go away if you bound off on stockinette on that second to last chart. Tell me exactly where you are and what you've done regarding cast off if any.


I finished row 11 and bound off on the purl side. I noticed that it was rolling after when I was showing it to my knitting group. I don't have any more of this yarn. Inkwell from knit picks lace weight.


----------



## stevieland

Dreamfli said:


> I finished row 11 and bound off on the purl side. I noticed that it was rolling after when I was showing it to my knitting group. I don't have any more of this yarn. Inkwell from knit picks lace weight.


So you finished Row 11 on the last chart... did you do the lace bind off per the pattern? If so, you should have been able to get little teeny points and it shouldn't be rolling. There would be a lot of excess at the bind off edge, but that would enable the shawl to be pulled into points. Did you pin points?


----------



## Dreamfli

stevieland said:


> So you finished Row 11 on the last chart... did you do the lace bind off per the pattern? If so, you should have been able to get little teeny points and it shouldn't be rolling. There would be a lot of excess at the bind off edge, but that would enable the shawl to be pulled into points. Did you pin points?


No I haven't blocked it. I was worried that if I blocked it, if I had to take it apart it would look funny.


----------



## CathyAnn

Dreamfli said:


> No I haven't blocked it. I was worried that if I blocked it, if I had to take it apart it would look funny.


I wouldn't look funny. You'd just reblock it.


----------



## sharonbartsch

Mmm...speaking of re blocking i must re block my Edwina.... Going to try Umoza's in half ness so I don't have to put her down on the floor. I think she is my fave..(today).


----------



## stevieland

CathyAnn said:


> I wouldn't look funny. You'd just reblock it.


What Cathy said! No problem. I really think it will look better than you anticipate. The edges always curl with that lace bind off. They look like utter crap, to be frank, before they are blocked!


----------



## Dreamfli

stevieland said:


> What Cathy said! No problem. I really think it will look better than you anticipate. The edges always curl with that lace bind off. They look like utter crap, to be frank, before they are blocked!


Well if it warms up enough to be out in my office tomorrow I will try to get it blocked. This Nadira is supposed to be mine.


----------



## Dreamfli

I made this one a while back, just got to where I could look at it again. Finally got it blocked.

Made with knit picks stroll tonal I think it was grape? 
Size five needles. I ran out of yarn before completing last border.


----------



## Debiknit

You have been busy. Very pretty. You get a different look with the tonal yarn. I like it.


----------



## CathyAnn

She's beautiful! And that yarn... love it. :thumbup:


----------

